# [Sammelthread] EVE Online



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

Hab jetzt mal nen Sammelthread draus gemacht 

*SAMMELTHREAD: EVE ONLINE*
       ***   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EVE Online ist ein Massive Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Weltraumspiel - EVE Online


*Was ist EVE Online?
*
Die Geschichte von EVE Online spielt in der Zukunft. Wegen Mangel an  Bodenschätzen und anderen knappen Ressourcen brach ein Krieg auf der  Erde aus. Der einzige Ausweg war die Flucht in den Weltraum. Es wurden  Sprungtore geschaffen, um die gewaltigen Distanzen zu überbrücken. So  stießen die ersten Abenteurer ins All vor. Die ersten  Weltraumunternehmen wurden gegründet, um den Reichtum der neu entdeckten  Planeten auszubeuten. Als die Ausbreitung ins All ihr Ende fand,  wandten sich diese Weltraumunternehmen gegeneinander und kämpften um  Marktanteile.
 Dieses änderte sich erst, als ein natürliches Wurmloch  entdeckt wurde, das quer durch das Universum in ein unentdecktes Gebiet  führte. Nachdem die Ersten den Weg durch das Wurmloch – das als „Eve“  bekannt wurde – unbeschadet überstanden, brachen Millionen von Siedlern  auf, um dieses Gebiet zu erschließen. Dieses neuentdeckte Gebiet wurde  „New Eden“, der neue Garten Eden genannt.
 Das Wurmloch, das zu „New Eden“ führte, kollabierte und trennte die  neuen Gebiete vom Einflussbereich der Erde ab. Das aufgehäufte Wissen  der Jahrhunderte verblasste und die neuen Welten wurden zum Grab von  Millionen und dieses Wissen verwandelte sich immer mehr in Mythen und  Legenden.
  Nur sehr wenige Planeten konnten sich ohne die Lieferungen von der  Erde halten. Das erste Volk, das sich wieder soweit gefangen hatte um  Raumflug zu betreiben, waren die Jove. Als diese auf die Amarr trafen,  ein Volk bestehend aus religiösen Fundamentalisten, befanden die Jove  sie für würdig, von ihnen zu lernen.
 Als die Amarr erneut mit der Technik der Raumfahrt vertraut waren,  begannen auch sie, den Weltraum zu erkunden. Schnell stießen sie auf die  Minmatar, die von den Amarr als primitive Barbaren angesehen wurden und  begannen diese in einem gewaltigen Kreuzzug zu unterjochen.
 Die Gallente, ein Volk, welches sich zeitgleich mit den Amarr neu zu  orientieren begann, gründeten in ihrem Einflussbereich eine Föderation  freier Staaten, unter denen die Caldari die stärkste Fraktion bildete.
 Es brachen Kriege auf Grund unterschiedlicher Weltanschauungen aus.  Schwelende Ruinen, Überreste einst florierender Städte, blieben zurück.  Nach fast einem Jahrhundert Waffenruhe herrscht nun erneut Krieg  zwischen den vier großen Fraktionen in EVE.


*EVE Online ist ein Sandbox MMO:*
         Die Sandbox ist die Spielewelt von EVE,  kombiniert mit beständigen Aktionen tausender Spieler, die in einer  Single-Server-Umgebung miteinander interagieren.
  Ihre Aktionen innerhalb der Sandbox können zu Zerstörung von  Raumschiffen, Aufblühen von Corporations oder dem Niedergang eines  ganzen Imperiums führen. Jede Aktion eines jeden Spielers hat  Auswirkungen auf die Sandbox, dadurch haben diese Aktionen auch  Auswirkungen auf jeden anderen Spieler.
  Das Netz aus Aktion und Reaktion in EVE erzeugt ein Spiel, in dem ein  einziger Schuss, Geschäftsabschluss oder ein einziges Wort das  Schicksal Tausender bestimmen kann.

Kurz: Ob Pirat, Söldner, Kopfgeldjäger, Bergarbeiter, Händler etc. In EVE kannst du sein was du willst.
Dazu auch hier ein kleiner Persönlichkeitstest 
Entdecken Sie, wer Sie in der Sandbox sind - EVE Online

 Alles was du tust hat auswirkungen auf die Spielwelt. 
Als Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq2oxt7Nrxo

Nichts ist gescripted oder ähnlich. Wenn dir danach ist, dann zerstöre einfach andere Spieler oder greife Stationen an. Ob du es auch überlebst ist dabei aber nicht sicher 
Es gibt nur einen Server auf dem alle Spielen und dabei kann es manchmal schon zu richtig großen Schlachten kommen.  

Ein Trailer der das ganze ziemlich gut zeigt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVtT74jeXQg
Und ein Trailer der mögliche Konsequenzen Zeigt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cy3YbiYxsU

Die Raumschiffe in EVE Online stellen natürlich einen der Mittelpunkte dar. Näheres inklusive einen Einblick auf viele Schiffe findet ihr hier:
Raumschiffe - Erkunden Sie eine Vielzahl an Raumfahrzeugen - EVE Online

*Es gibt vier Völker in EVE*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Amarr-Imperium:
*
Das Amarr-Imperium ist ein riesiges Sternenimperium, das mehr Regionen in New Eden kontrolliert, als alle anderen Kernimperien. Vor über 2.000 Jahren haben die Amarr begonnen, sich aggressiv über ihr eigenes Sternensystem hinaus auszubreiten. Während eines Kreuzzugs, der als "Reclaiming" bekannt geworden ist, eroberten und versklavten sie verschiedene Rassen, bevor sie auf die Gallente-Föderation und das Jove-Imperium stießen. Der katastrophale Versuch, das Jove-Imperium zu unterwerfen, löste eine Rebellion durch die Minmatar-Sklaven aus, was zur Formierung der Minmatar-Republik und dem Verlust einiger Territorien führte.
  Das Amarr-Imperium und seine Satellitenstaaten, das Ammatar-Mandat und das Khanid-Königreich, bilden immer noch ein mächtiges Imperium, das von dem Zwang seiner Religion und der feudalen Struktur, andere zu dominieren, bestimmt wird. Die anderen Imperien, sogar ihre Alliierten vom Caldari-Staat, beobachten den Giganten genau, damit sie sich nicht in einem neuen Kreuzzug wiederfinden.

*
Der Caldari-Staat:
*
   Der Caldari-Staate wurde im Krieg geboren und auch heute noch durchzieht Militarismus die Gesellschaft der Caldari. Während des Caldari-Gallente-Krieges mussten die Caldari ihre Heimatwelt verlassen. Sie gründeten viele Sternensysteme von ihrer Heimatwelt entfernt einen neuen Staat. Die treibenden Kräfte der neuen Ordnung waren die Megaunternehmen, seit seinem Beginn ist Caldari-Staat ein Unternehmensstaat. Die Macht der Unternehmen, gepaart mit einer starken kriegerischen Tradition und dem tief verankerten Gefühl der Ungerechtigkeit wegen ihres Exils, brachte die Caldari dazu, ein neues Imperium zu erschaffen, das sich den Amarr und Gallente entgegenstellen konnte.
  Die relativ kleine Flotte des Caldari-Staats wurde schnell für ihre fortschrittlichen Technologien und ihre Rücksichtslosigkeit bei der Verfolgung ihrer Ziele bekannt. Die anhaltende leichte und manchmal auch intensive Kriegsführung zwischen den "Großen Acht" Megaunternehmen treibt das interne Wettrüsten der Caldari voran und ist die Keimzelle für effektive und unerbitterliche Soldaten. Viel wichtiger ist jedoch, dass die Caldari sich immer gegen Gefahren von außen vereinen, auch wenn die Firmen nur selten eine Gelegenheit auslassen, um auf die Kosten einer anderen Profit zu machen.


*Die Gallente-Förderation:*
*
*
Die Gallente-Föderation ist eines der größten Sternenimperien, dass der New Eden Cluster je gesehen hat, lediglich das riesige Amarr-Imperium übertrifft die Ausmaße der Föderation. Obwohl die Regionen der Gallente-Föderation von einer großen und mächtigen Flotte patrolliert werden, wird die Föderation nach dem Willen ihrer Bürger regiert. Die Gallente und ihre Partner in der Föderation haben ihr Imperium nach den Regeln der Demokratie aufgebaut und sich auch bei der Expansion ihres Reiches an diese gehalten. Dazu hat die Föderation viel zur Verbesserung des Lebensstandard aller Bürger, die innerhalb ihrer Grenzen leben, getan, das schließt Einwanderer und Ausgestoßene anderer Imperien ein.
  Die Föderation erscheint wie ein Hafen der Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit in New Eden. Dennoch hat auch ihre Geschichte einige dunkle Flecken. Vor dem Caldari-Gallente-Krieg kamen die extremen Nationalisten der Gallente an die Macht. Sie trugen viel zur verbitterten Natur des Konflikts bei. Die Regierung der Gallente zeigte gelegentlich autoritäre Tendenzen: sie unterdrückte Unabhängigkeitsbewegungen und schickte Dissidenten ins Exil. Die Außenpolitik der Föderation wird sogar von ihren Alliierten aus der Minmatar-Republik skeptisch betrachtet. Die Meinungen der Amarr und Caldari über den Interventionismus der Gallente wird nur selten so formuliert, wie es für ein friedliches Miteinander angemessen wäre. Zur großen Vielschichtigkeit der Föderation gehören auch Armut, Kriminalität und Verdorbenheit. Letzlich ist es eine freie Gesellschaft, in der jeder Bürger Erfolg haben kann.


*Die Minimatar-Republik:*

Die Minmatar-Republik ist eine Gesellschaft, die noch immer an der Bürde einer tragischen und schrecklichen Vergangenheit zu tragen hat, die auch heute noch lebendig ist. Die Minmatar lebten vor Jahrhunderten in einer Konföderation aus Stämmen, die sich die Grundkenntnisse des Weltraumfluges angeeignet und ihr Heimatsystem erkundet hatte. Sie hatte sogar begonnen, zu anderen Sternen zu reisen. Dieser Prozess kam zu einem abrupten Halt, als die Sklavenflotte des Amarr-Imperiums in dem Heimatsystem der Minmatar, Pator, auftauchte. Die Amarr gaben sich zunächst mit regelmäßigen Überfällen zufrieden, in deren Verlauf sie Millionen von Sklaven der technologisch weit unterlegenen Minmatar einsammelten. Diese Überfälle endeten, als das Amarr-Imperium die religiösen Vorgaben ihrer Zurückeroberungs-Doktrin durchsetzten und eine großangelegte Invasion der Minmatar-Welten starteten und dabei eine ganze Rasse versklavten.
  Die ganze Rasse blieb versklavt, bis es zum historischen Kampf von Vak'Atioth kam, als eine Invasionsflotte der Amarr von dem mysteriösen und mächtigen Jove-Imperium besiegt wurde. Der Schock dieser Niederlage breitete sich rasant im Amarr-Imperium aus und diente als Startschuss für die Widerstandsbewegung der Minmatar. Wie eine Einheit lehnten sich die Minmatar während der "Großen Rebellion" gegen ihre Beherrscher auf. Die Amarr waren noch immer von der Niederlage gegen die Jove erschüttert und nicht in der Lage, die Rebellion zu unterdrücken. Sie zogen sich vor den Angriffstruppen der Minmatar, die sie mit nahezu selbstmörderischer Wut angriffen, zurück. Das Ergebnis war der komplette Rückzug der Besetzungstruppen der Amarr aus dem Raum der Minmatar und die Gründung der Minmatar-Republik.


*Dust 514:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Game - DUST 514

Vor kurzem fiel der Startschuss für DUST 514.
Dust ist der Multiplayer Ego-Shooter für die Playsation 3. Dust interagiert Live mit der Spielwelt aus EVE-Online. So ist es z.B. möglich das sich die Spieler von Dust mit den Spielern aus EVE unterhalten und mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten. 
In EVE Online gibt es auch die Möglichkeit das z.B. die Coorparationen Planeten einnehmen und auf ihnen Rohstoffe abbauen. Solle es dort zum Kampf kommen, können die Soldaten von DUST 514 auf diesen Planeten um die Vorherrschaft kämpfen. Dabei ist es auch möglich das Spieler in EVE-Online auf den Planeten feuern um z.B. eine Arillerieunterstützung zu geben.  ​
Die Live-Interaktion ist ziemlich beeindruckend  Ein Video dazu gibt es hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3BghLOKCvk

Zur Erklärung:
Er wollte in dem Video einen "Orbital-Strike" machen. Aber sein Kollege hat ihn verraten, greift sein Schiff an und wird selbst unschädlich gemacht 
Anschliessend hat der Spieler in DUST das Ziel markiert und das Schiff hat die angegebenen Koordinaten unter Beschuss genommen 



Ich hoffe der Sammelthread ist einigermaßen gut gelungen. Ist mein Erster. 
Bei Fehler etc bitte bescheid sagen. 

Sollte jemand das Spiel einmal antesten wollen, dann einfach User hier im Forum anschreiben die das Spiel auch spielen. Mit ihrer Einladung könnt ihr das Spiel 21 statt 14 Tage lang testen 


​


*Update 28.4.13
Neuer Trailer zum Spiel ist erschienen!*


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZPCiqBLPM8

Außerdem gibt es eine neue Collectors-Edition zu EVE
The Second Decade
https://store.eve.com/collector-s-edition/eve-the-second-decade-collector-s-edition-116
Beinhaltet:


Spoiler



das 190-seitige Hardcover-Buch "Into the Second Decade", das mit reichlich Illustrationen die Hintergründe sowie die Geschichte von EVE Online rekapituliert
• ein USB-Hub mit vier Ports im Gewand eines Rifter-Schiffs
• die "EVE Symphony CD", die einen Livemittschnitt des EVE-Soundtracks bietet, eingespielt vom Icelandic Symphony Orchestra in Reykjavík, während des EVE Fanfestes 2013
• "The Danger Game"-Brettspiel inklusive einer stabilen Metallkiste - eine Adaption des populären isländischen Brettspiels, das von den CCP-Gründern geschaffen wurde, um die Entwicklung von EVE Online zu finanzieren
• "Golden Pod" - ein exklusiver Skin für die kultige Capsule (EVE)
• "Gnosis" Blueprint - ein Entwurf des Jubiläumsschiffs Gnosis, der Schlachtkreuzer der Society of Conscious Thought (EVE)
• "Time Capsule" - eine Auswahl an Sammelobjekten, basierend auf der Hintergrundgeschichte von EVE und denkwürdigen Momenten aus der ersten Dekade (EVE)
• ein neuer Skin für die Amarr Magnate Frigatte (EVE)
• mächtige Waffen und eine Kollektion an "Templar"-Dropsuits (DUST)

Danke an PCGH für die kostenlose Übersetzung 





*Nützliche Links*


Spoiler



Pilotenhandbuch: EVE-online Pilotenhandbuch v3 | DD in Space
Bergbau Handbuch: EVE Files: HALADAS_BERGBAU_ANLEITUNG_GERMAN_2_2.PDF


Reeaxe schrieb:


> Sicherlich schon dem ein oder anderen Eve-Spieler bekannt, aber für Neulinge interessant...
> ...hier noch ein paar gute Tools.
> Eve-Meep (im groben.....ein Industrie-Tool für Eve...kann ich für Producer oder Händler empfehlen.)
> Eve-MEEP | Free Games software downloads at SourceForge.net
> ...


Danke an Reeaxe für die hilfreichen Links 

EVE Online - BattleClinic - MMO guides - tools - advice - forums  Interessante Seite für Killboards und auch Loadouts für Schiffe in vielen verschiedenen Kategorien. 



CiSaR schrieb:


> Für Einsteiger empfehle ich das im Gegensatz zu EVE HQ wesentlich übersichtlichere EVEMon. Hab es selber seit Jahren im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden da es wie gesagt einfach sehr übersichtlich ist
> EVE HQ ist für den Profi natürlich das non plus ultra
> 
> Weiterhin kann ich dann noch eve-central und dotlan empfehlen.
> ...


CCP Youtubechannel: CCP Games - YouTube


----------



## illousion (15. April 2012)

Damit du nachher nicht enttäuscht bist: ich bin kein eve zocker mal vorneweg.

Aber nachdem ich bei gameone einen Bericht darüber gesehen hab interessiere ich mich doch schon dafür und habe da mal ne Frage an dich: ist das ein Spiel bei dem man bestimmte Zeiten zwingend aktiv sein muss und nix andres machen kann oder kann man eve immer zwischendurch phasenweise spielen?


----------



## ChaoZ (15. April 2012)

Ich habe auch den GameOne Bericht gesehen und bin interessiert, habe aber ein paar Fragen.

1. Wieviel Zeit sollte man für EVE aufbringen?
2. Hat man als Einsteiger überhaupt noch Spaß?
3. Ist das Spiel sehr komplex? Im Vergleich zu anderen Vertretern des Genres?
4. Ist es Pay2Win?


----------



## Robonator (15. April 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Hmm ich versuch mal mein bestes mit mein bisschen Erfahrung 

Also je nachdem was man in EVE zockt muss man auch Zeit investieren.  Als Händler z.B. reicht es immer wieder reinzuschauen und eben den Hanel zu betreiben, das allerdings auch erst nachdem man sich eingearbeitet hat. Dann gibt es da z.B. noch die Miner welche Asteroiden etc auseinander nehmen um die Erze zu verarbeiten bzw zu verkaufen. 
Als PVPer muss man schon recht viel Zeit investieren und an Kohle kommen da Ausrüstung, Skills und Schiffe recht teuer sind. Beim Tod verliert man übrigens auch alles (Es sei denn du schaffst es den Kram wieder aufzusammeln.)
Nur für Missionen braucht man nicht ganz so viel Aufwand. Ich bin momentan nur an den Missionen dran weil die mir am meisten Spaß machen.

EVE ist Anfangs wirklich krass komplex, aber nach einiger Zeit wenn man reingefunden hat dann geht es 
Als Einsteiger kann man Spaß haben. Ich z.B. hatte jemanden der mir ordentlich Kohle spendiert hat, weil ich mich von ihm einladen gelassen hab, dadurch konnt ich mir direkt die Skills kaufen und ordentliche Ausrüstung etc.  
Das Skillen dauert übrigens am längsten. Anfangs gehen die recht schnell aber Später dauerts dann Tage bis hin zu Monate für einen Skill. Also wenn man die ganz dicken Schiffe fliegen will dann muss man schon einiges an Zeit investieren  Aber kleinere Schiffe können auch echt böse sein, je nach Ausrüstung und Skillfortschritt eben.

Pay2Win ist es nicht. Klar du musst monatlich zahlen, aber es gibt eigentlich keine unfairen Vorteile die man sich kaufen kann.  Wenn man es später raushat und richtig schön Kohle macht, dann kann man sich das Game auch von der Ingamewährung finanzieren. 



Achja bald kommt auch noch ein Shooter im EVE Universum für die PS3 raus. Soweit ich weiss kann man dort dann auf Planeten etc Missionen machen und das Geld was du dort verdienst, geht auf dein Konto bei EVE Also sozusagen eine Shooter Erweiterung.

Hm joa ich hoffe das klärt nun n bischen was.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. April 2012)

Vielen Dank.  
Wie's aussieht werde ich es aber erstmal mit EVE lassen, Guild Wars 2 steht ja vor der Tür und da werde ich wohl keine Zeit mehr für ein weiteres so komplexes Spiel haben.


----------



## Robonator (15. April 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Kannst ja mal die Trial probieren. Wenn dich jemand einlädt, dann haste 21Tage glaub ich ^^


----------



## illousion (15. April 2012)

Hm ich glaube ich werde eve nicht spielen :/
Bin nämlich vollzeitbeschäftigt mit LoL und solange mir das Spaß macht kann ich zwar anderes zwischendurch spielen, aber werde kein Geld für andere Spiele ausgeben


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

EVE ist das beste spiel ever.. Es ist eine riesengroße Sandbox. Man kann so viel machen das ist unglaublich. Alles beginnt eigentlich beim Erz abbauen. Fleissige Miner buddeln Erze von Asteroiden ab. Produzenten nehmen Blaupausen die man erforschen kann um bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen zu den Erzen dazu und bauen daraus Schiffe und andere Module. Der Markt in EVE wird fast komplett von den Spielern gesteuert. Module und Schiffe werden nicht von NPC einfach angeboten sondern jedes Teil muss ein Spieler bauen. Bis auf Ausnahmen wie besondere Sachen Faction Items usw. Theoretisch kann man auch alles machen - die nötigen Skills vorausgesetzt.

In EVE MUSS man nicht spielen um besser zu sien oder die Skills zu erhöhen. Die Skills laufen unabhängig eurer online Zeit.  Das heisst ihr loggt ein und aktiviert den skill Battleship 5 Der dauert rund 20 Tage. Diese laufen aber egal ob ihr online seid oder nicht.

Einfach viel zu viel zum schreiben 

Ahja. Werdet ihr aus eurem Schiff geschossen ist das Schiff weg. Einige Module bleiben die der Gegner meist lootet :p

Wenn jemand anfangen möchte zu spielen biete ich euch gerne eine Trial einladung an. Mit dieser habt ihr erstmal 21 Tage testzeit. Solltet ihr den Account zu einem Full Account umwandeln würde ich euch noch rund 350Millionen ISK schenken. Wen der geworbene den account aktiviert bekomme ich 30 Tage Spielzeit.

Hier mal ein ganz guter Link dort wirds etwas besser beschrieben.
Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## Robonator (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



> Wenn jemand anfangen möchte zu spielen biete ich euch gerne eine Trial einladung an. Mit dieser habt ihr erstmal 21 Tage testzeit. Solltet ihr den Account zu einem Full Account umwandeln würde ich euch noch rund 350Millionen ISK schenken. Wen der geworbene den account aktiviert bekomme ich 30 Tage Spielzeit.



So genau hab ich auch angefangen mit EVE, nur das mir leider nur 300mio geschenkt wurden, aber das ist mehr als genug für mich gewesen 


Hätte ich nicht schon ein Account würd ich dein Angebot annehmen


----------



## arkim (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Wenn jemand anfangen möchte zu spielen biete ich euch gerne eine Trial einladung an. Mit dieser habt ihr erstmal 21 Tage testzeit. Solltet ihr den Account zu einem Full Account umwandeln würde ich euch noch rund 350Millionen ISK schenken. Wen der geworbene den account aktiviert bekomme ich 30 Tage Spielzeit.



EVE scheint ja sehr geil zu sein, aber leider schrecken mich die Bezahlmodelle doch sehr ab. Monatlich zahlen hätte ich mir noch gerade so gefallen lassen, aber wenn Spieler fürs EVE dealen eingebunden werden hört bei mir der Spaß auf.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Warum was ist denn daran so schlimm das du belohnt wirst wenn du andere einlädst? Das gibt es in sehr vielen Spielen auch.


----------



## arkim (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe mal einen Trial-Account aufgemacht und es heute ausprobiert. Ist ja wirklich gut gemacht. Und graphisch sehr gut. So butterweich läuft bei mir kein Spiel, da kann sich X3 eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
Die Engine scheint nicht die schlechteste zu sein.


----------



## Minga_Bua (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



arkim schrieb:


> EVE scheint ja sehr geil zu sein, aber leider schrecken mich die Bezahlmodelle doch sehr ab. Monatlich zahlen hätte ich mir noch gerade so gefallen lassen, aber wenn Spieler fürs EVE dealen eingebunden werden hört bei mir der Spaß auf.


 

Sei doch froh das man jemandem einen Monat Speilzeit praktisch schenken kann ;D
Wenn du magst kannst dich auch melden für nen invite  

Hab sogar schon ne Referenz dafür hier


----------



## masterblaster1988 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Sei doch froh das man jemandem einen Monat Speilzeit praktisch schenken kann ;D
> Wenn du magst kannst dich auch melden für nen invite
> 
> Hab sogar schon ne Referenz dafür hier


 
Genau!  Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen das Game mal anzuzocken. Ich bin jedenfalls mit dem EVE-Virus infiziert.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Naa ich weiss nicht. Ich kauf mir irgendwie immer mal wieder n Abo aber bin dann wieder gelangweilt :/ Könnte aber auch daran liegen weil ich keine gute Coorp finde :/


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Eve ist nichts für Solo Spieler. Es mag Ausnahmen geben wo Leute solo ihren Spaß finden. Aber ich selbst z.B. auch nicht. Ein paar Bekannte oder eine Corp muss schon sein eigentlich. 

Es ist was ganz anderes oab man z.B. alleine in nem Asteroidenbelt steht und minert oder ob man das mit einer Corp und 20 Schiffen macht.
Genauso macht Missionen fliegen weit mehr spaß gemeinsam. usw.


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Naa ich weiss nicht. Ich kauf mir irgendwie immer mal wieder n Abo aber bin dann wieder gelangweilt :/ Könnte aber auch daran liegen weil ich keine gute Coorp finde :/


 
Haste schonmal auf EvEGer geschaut? Da gibts n Forum wo Corps sich vorstellen und auch eines wo du dich vorstellen kannst und schreibst worauf du Lust hast usw.

Wo wir grad dabei sind.. Worauf haste denn Lust?  Was treibste so in  Eve?


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Was ich treibe? Hauptsächlich Skillen damit ich bald die Bewaffnung für die Drake kaufen kann. Bis dahin tu ich eig nur Missionen machen da ich sonst ka habe was ich tun soll ^^
Meine letzte Coorp wollte mit mir anomalien oder so abfarmen, aber die wollten das ich Mumble runterlade und nur auf englisch mit denen rede, darauf hatte ich dann nicht so Lust


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Dann such dir ne deutsche corp 
In eve kann man viel tun es hängt davon ab woran man interessiert ist.
z.B. sollte jeder mal ein Auge auf Faction Warfare werfen der eventuell an pvp interessiert ist.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Sie war deutsch...


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Warum wollten die dann das du auf englisch mit denen redest?


----------



## Robonator (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Warum wollten die dann das du auf englisch mit denen redest?


 
Weil sie einen im Team hatten der aus Australien kommt und sie auf dem Mumble-Server von ihrer Allianz waren :/


----------



## nexistar (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Kann mir bitte jemand den Bericht von Gameone posten ?. Hab's nicht gefunden.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Here you go.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (14. August 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Grüße

Ich zocke auch seit Februar EVE und bin voll begeistert.


----------



## CupcakeFactory (14. August 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Guden,

hier auch noch ein langjähriger (seit 06 glaube ich) EVE zocker (mal mehr mal weniger aktiv).

Bei fragen als her damit.


----------



## Jean95 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Hier ist noch ein weiterer EvE gamer 

 Sollten jemand die lust verspüren das ganze mal testen zu wollen ganze 21tage lang dann kann ich euch einladen. 
 Einfach ne PM an mich und falls ihr euren acc verlängert bekomme ich Gametime und ihr ein nettes Startbudget.

 Natürlich stehe ich euch auch bei fragen bereit.

 fly safe 
 Jean


----------



## Robonator (31. August 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Wäre es nicht cool wenn wir vielleicht irgendwie ne Gruppe oder so erstellen damit wir uns Ingame gegenseitig anschreiben könnten? Mir würde es enorm helfen und auch meinen Spielspaß steigern wenn ich immer jemanden zum quatschen habe der mir auch eventuell Tipps geben kann. 
Alleine verliert man bei EVE einfach so schnell die Lust am zocken und eine wirklich nette Coorp zu finden ist nun auch nicht einfach..


----------



## Jean95 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Du könntest einen eigenen channel aufmachen für die leuts hier.
 Kannst mir ja mal deinen Ingamenamen geben dann können wir uns mal austauschen.

 Gruß Jean / fly safe


----------



## Robonator (1. September 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Jean95 schrieb:


> Du könntest einen eigenen channel aufmachen für die leuts hier.
> Kannst mir ja mal deinen Ingamenamen geben dann können wir uns mal austauschen.
> 
> Gruß Jean / fly safe


 
Wird nix, erstmal aufs neue Mobo warten, damit ich die Graka wieder nutzen kann und dann BaFöG beantragen sonst hab ich kein Geld ;D


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (11. September 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Mal eine Minirezension von mir :>

EVE Online habe ich vor vielen vielen Jahren mal angefangen.. 2004 oder so. Seit dem spiele ich in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Paar Monate lang, dann pausiere ich, dann packt mich wieder die Lust. Es ist einfach eine hochkomplexe Welt, die sich unaufhörlich verbessert.. eine tiefe Atmosphäre... in relativ kurzen Abständen erweitern kostenlose Addons das Universum um zB neue Schiffsklassen.

Es gibt mMn 2 extrem wichtige Sachen in EVE, die es von den 08/15 MMOs unterscheidet:
1. Man muss nicht online sein, um "besser" zu werden. Skillen geht in Echtzeit, d.h. man muss nur on sein, um ein Skilltraining zu starten. Manche Skills dauern viele Wochen, d.h. anschmeissen und ab in den Urlaub^^
2. Verluste sind deutlich schmerzhafter! Kratzt man in WoW oä ab, wird man wiederbelebt.. ja fein, bissl Repkosten und gut ist. Verliert man in EVE sein hart erarbeitetes Schlachtschiffchen, so ists je nach Portemonnaie ein harter Schlag auf die Glückshormondrüse. Wird noch dazu dein mit teuren Implanteten ausgestatteter Körper (in der Rettungskapsel) ausgelöscht, geht man am Liebsten heulen x).

Ich spiele mittlerweile am Liebsten allein, auch wenn ich empfehle, EVE in einer Corporation zu genießen.. Teil einer Flotte zu sein ist halt n geiles Gefühl, egal ob man durchs Universum streift, um feindliche Spieler-Corps um ihre Schiffe zu bringen oder ob man zwischen dicken Asterioden abhängt und seine Bergbaulaser glühen lässt. Alleine ist es allgemein etwas schwieriger: man kann als Solo-Pirat den kränksten Nervenkitzel erleben, auf Stationen hocken und seitenlange Marktberichte studieren, einkaufen, verkaufen... oder im PVE dumme NPCs in Rekordzeit abknallen, um stinkdend reich zu werden .. alles hab ich schon mal gemacht und alles machte irre Spaß. 

Ich selbst war vor ca. 1 Jahr aktiv, werde aber vermutlich im Winter wieder spielen. Wenn man btw stolzer Besitzer eines HD-Beamers ist, genießt das Spiel doppelt und dreifach ;D

Gruß
Wichtel


----------



## Robonator (11. September 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



> Seit dem spiele ich in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Paar Monate lang, dann pausiere ich, dann packt mich wieder die Lust.


Genau so isses bei mir auch xD Kurz vor Ablauf meiner Spielzeit hau ich meistens auch immer die längsten Skills rein.  Leider muss man sich jedes mal erstmal wieder an das Spiel gewöhnen und die Dinge aufs neue Entdecken... Meine ganzen Notizen etc versteh ich mitlerweile gar nicht mehr


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. September 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Leider trainieren die skills aber nicht mehr weiter wenn der Account bzw. das Abo ausläuft :/


----------



## Robonator (15. September 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Leider trainieren die skills aber nicht mehr weiter wenn der Account bzw. das Abo ausläuft :/


 
Also jeder Skill den ich bis jetzt angefangen habe zu trainieren war nach der Reaktivierung auch fertig oO


----------



## CupcakeFactory (18. September 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Für alle die mal reinschnuppern wollen hätte ich Kontakt zu einer Corporation die Spielern ab der ersten Stunde
zur Seite stehen und denen alles erklären.

Einfach bei mir melden


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Bei so einem Trailer bekomm ich Lust auf EVE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX0p0irEOls

Allerdings kann ich es mir wohl jetzt nicht mehr kaufen ohne Geld zu verschwenden da ich sonst immer PSC genutzt habe


----------



## Fexzz (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Eve gibts derzeit bei Steam für nur 5€ INKLUSIVE 30 Tagen Spielzeit. Wer also noch nicht hat -> Zuschlagen.


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Eve gibts derzeit bei Steam für nur 5€ INKLUSIVE 30 Tagen Spielzeit. Wer also noch nicht hat -> Zuschlagen.


 
Wie sieht das dort eigentlich aus ? Bekommt man nach dem Kauf irgendwie einen Code oder so ? Bzw wäre es möglich die 30 Tage Spielzeit auf einen existierenden Account hinzuzufügen ?


----------



## Fexzz (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Habs nicht gekauft, hab EVE schon (bin aber inaktiv). Ich denke aber nicht, dass du 'nen Code für GameTime bekommst. Sonst hätt ich nun direkt 10x zugeschlagen :'D


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Habs nicht gekauft, hab EVE schon (bin aber inaktiv). Ich denke aber nicht, dass du 'nen Code für GameTime bekommst. Sonst hätt ich nun direkt 10x zugeschlagen :'D


 
Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, wäre ja zu schön


----------



## sh4sta (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Jaja...die Eve Trailer...sind immer wieder einfach nur geil


----------



## Sharidan (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Hi Leute

Da ich auf Steam jetzt das mit EVE gesehen habe, musste ich natürlich sofort zuschlagen. 
Eve hab ich vor ein oder zwei Jahren schon mal gespielt sogar mit Spielzeit gekauft usw, aber keine Ahnung mehr wie die Zugangsdaten sind.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob hier der eine oder andere bereit wäre mich ein wenig an die Hand zu nehmen damit ich da wieder klar komme ^^. 

Lg
Chris


----------



## Sunjy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Hey ho 
Hab auch gerade wieder angefangen.
Von mir aus können wir gern mal TS gehen und bissl fachsimpeln


----------



## Fexzz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Ich hab grad mal drüber nachgedacht. Ich glaube ich werbe mich selbst mit meinem Main-Account und aktiviere dann den geworbenen Account mit dem Key von Steam. Dann kriegt mein Main-Acc 30 Tage Spielzeit und der geworbene kriegt glau ich 21 durchs werben und 30 durch den Key.

Dann könnt man erstmal schön Minern.


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal drüber nachgedacht. Ich glaube ich werbe mich selbst mit meinem Main-Account und aktiviere dann den geworbenen Account mit dem Key von Steam. Dann kriegt mein Main-Acc 30 Tage Spielzeit und der geworbene kriegt glau ich 21 durchs werben und 30 durch den Key.
> 
> Dann könnt man erstmal schön Minern.


 
Hmm das ist eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht...


Wir sollten mal nen Sammelthread aufmachen oder diesen hier einfach umbauen zu nem Sammelthread. Dann könnt man auch mal zusammen zocken und sich gegenseitig helfen. 
Hätt auch mal echt Bock auf EVE, aber wie soll ich es mir jetzt kaufen ? :/ Hab EVE GTC´s nie im Laden gesehen und ich hab kein Bock ~10€ innen Sand zu setzen :/


----------



## sh4sta (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Also ich hab mir meine GTC's früher immer bei shatteredcrystal geholt und per PayPal bezahlt. Wenn ich denn dann mal eine gebraucht hab(meistens nur zum reaktivieren) und dann hatte sich Eve immer über dit InGame-Geld finanziert(Plex).


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Joa nur ohne Möglichkeit Paypal zu nutzen wird das bei mir nix :/


----------



## sh4sta (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

hm...Lastschrift(DirectDebit), PaySafeCard? Diese 4std. Acc aktivierung um Ingame nen Plex zukaufen?


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



sh4sta schrieb:


> hm...Lastschrift(DirectDebit), PaySafeCard? Diese 4std. Acc aktivierung um Ingame nen Plex zukaufen?


 
Ingame hab ich kein Geld für ne Plex, hab nur noch ~98M ISK.
Habe keine Konto damilt fällt Lastschrift etc auch weg.
Bei einer PSC würde ich 10€ verschenken da 30Tage 15€ kosten und ich PSC hier nur in Form von 10, 25 und 50€ erhalte.


----------



## sh4sta (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Du hast aber och die Ar***karte    Haste och keine Aral Tanke inner nähe? Laut Seite sollen alle Aral Tankstellen die 15€ Karten haben.


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



sh4sta schrieb:


> Du hast aber och die Ar***karte    Haste och keine Aral Tanke inner nähe? Laut Seite sollen alle Aral Tankstellen die 15€ Karten haben.


 
Nichtmal annähernd in der Nähe  Komme auch auf dem Schulweg an keiner vorbei :/


----------



## sh4sta (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter, sry ;/


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Wird Zeit das sie GTC's bei Steam anbieten, da kann ich 2x10€ auf mein Konto laden und gut is ^^


----------



## Fexzz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Ich weiß immernoch nicht, ob ich nun zuschlagen soll oder nicht. Einerseits ist es halt ein Schnäppchen, aber im Moment hab ich eigentlich garkein Zeit :/


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich weiß immernoch nicht, ob ich nun zuschlagen soll oder nicht. Einerseits ist es halt ein Schnäppchen, aber im Moment hab ich eigentlich garkein Zeit :/


 
Dann kauf es dir und Skille nur anstatt aufwändig zu zocken


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich weiß immernoch nicht, ob ich nun zuschlagen soll oder nicht. Einerseits ist es halt ein Schnäppchen, aber im Moment hab ich eigentlich garkein Zeit :/


 
Keine Sorge, bis du aktiv und sinnvoll etwas machen kannst musst du sowieso erstmal Skills pushen


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Gott verdammt ich brauch Geld.
Eben die Mail bekommen:
Bis 6.1.2013 reaktivieren und für 60 Tage nur 20€ Zahlen >.<



Edit: Schon gelesen=? http://www.eveonline.com/holiday

Im Dezember gibs Geschenke:
13. = SNOWBALL FIGHT! NEW LAUNCHER AND AMMO
20. = CRACK OPEN YOUR PERSONAL MYSTERY BOX
27. = YOU'LL HAVE A BLAST, AND THEY'LL NEVER MELT

Wer bis zum 4.1. noch reaktiviert bekommt die Geschenke nachträglich.

Ich denke wenn ich morgen 7€ auftreibe dann hol ich mir 60 Tage EVE für den Zwanni ^^


----------



## CupcakeFactory (12. Dezember 2012)

Wie schonmal gesagt, Anfänger können sich gerne mal bei mir melden.

TS ist auch vorhanden


----------



## Darkerasor (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



CupcakeFactory schrieb:


> Wie schonmal gesagt, Anfänger können sich gerne mal bei mir melden.
> 
> TS ist auch vorhanden


 
Ich hab mir gerade die Test Version von eve bei Steam geladen. Ein Kollege schwärmt so von den game. Aber es ist doch sehr komplex und verwirrend. Habs gerade mal geschafft mit meinen Schiff wieder zurück zu kommen wo ich gestartet bin. IchHab N Video gesehen wo das toturial vorgelesen wird. Muss man das einstellen oder gibs das garnicht mehr? Die 5 Euro Aktion hab ich wohl verschlafen aber kommt bestimmt wieder oder man guckt mal im Internet. Wer will kann mich adden. Heiß Dark-Erasor


----------



## CupcakeFactory (16. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem Tutorial weiß ich gar nicht genau.

Das würde über die Jahre immer weiter verbessert.
Als ich angefangen habe gab es noch fast gar kein Tutorial xD 

Ich werde dich.die Tage mal anschreiben.


----------



## Sharidan (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Ach ja Eve ist schon Lustig. Grad ne Mission Offen ( Mission: Gnade ) Soll da ne Med Drohne sichern usw. Level 2 Mission noch dazu, irgendwie pack ich die net xD


----------



## Sharidan (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Nabend ihr Leutchen 

Also bisher macht mir EVE immernoch sehr viel Spaß. 
Da man ja einige Weihnachtspresente bekommen hat frage ich mich ob es sich lohnt die Aufzuheben oder lieber verkaufen.

Vor allem frage ich mich, ob das Imp: Genolution Core Augmentation CA-1* sich lohnen würde es sich einzusetzen oder lieber Verkaufen ? 
Würde knapp 30mio ISK bekommen, und die Kohle könnt ich echt gut brauchen.


----------



## Robonator (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Sharidan schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Leutchen
> 
> Also bisher macht mir EVE immernoch sehr viel Spaß.
> Da man ja einige Weihnachtspresente bekommen hat frage ich mich ob es sich lohnt die Aufzuheben oder lieber verkaufen.
> ...


 
Naja wenn du das Teil gebrauchen kannst dann würd ich es auf alle Fälle behalten ^^


----------



## lipt00n (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Ha, es hat mich doch gekriegt! Vor 4 oder 5 Jahren hab ichs mal angetestet, es war mir ewig im Hinterkopf, aber die Komplexität und die vielen Fenster haben mich die ganze Zeit abgeschreckt. Aber nun, nun ist es soweit. 

Das Tutorial, das Interface, eigentlich alles hat sich so unglaublich zum positiven entwickelt. Das Spiel ist (gottseidank) noch immer nicht mainstreamtauglich, weil man sich unglaublich viel damit auseinandersetzen muss, aber es ist definitiv einsteigerfreundlicher geworden.

Wer ist denn hier jetzt im Moment aktiv, ein Kumpel und ich suchen Anschluss und vor allem jemanden, dem man mal konkret paar Fragen stellen kann ,)


----------



## Sharidan (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*

Also ich bin Aktiv, aber mit Fragen beantworten kann ich kaum. 
Was ich aber dir Wirklich Empfehlen kann ist der Deutsche Hilfe Channel. 
Ich habe schon so einige MMO's gespielt, aber eine Hilfsbereitschafteren Hilfe Channel hab ich noch nie gesehen wie in Eve.
Egal welche Frage, sie wird beantwortet, oder Links gepostet. 

Auf keinen Fall solltem an aber im normalen German Chat stellen, da bekommt man nur Deppen Antworten und wenn du pech hast wie ich, gleich mal Kopfgeld ^^


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind hier EVE zocker?*



Sharidan schrieb:


> Also ich bin Aktiv, aber mit Fragen beantworten kann ich kaum.
> Was ich aber dir Wirklich Empfehlen kann ist der Deutsche Hilfe Channel.
> Ich habe schon so einige MMO's gespielt, aber eine Hilfsbereitschafteren Hilfe Channel hab ich noch nie gesehen wie in Eve.
> Egal welche Frage, sie wird beantwortet, oder Links gepostet.
> ...


 
Ohja... da bekommste Dinge zu hören wie: Such doch selber mal, benutz Google, wir sind nicht Wikipedia etc 



Joa Konto grade reaktiviert. 60 Tage für 20€ 



> Wer ist denn hier jetzt im Moment aktiv, ein Kumpel und ich suchen Anschluss und vor allem jemanden, dem man mal konkret paar Fragen stellen kann ,)


Würde mich anschliessen 




Edit: Das ist so geil  Man kann für das Fanfest 2013 schon Tickets kaufen und diese auch mit den PLEX bezahlen 
Für 99€ bzw 10 PLEX bekommt man ein Ticket für einen Abend mit anderen Spielern + den Devs in einem Restaurant. Abendessen + Wein inklusive löl. 
Welche Spielefirma macht sowas schon mit ihrer Community? Und 99€ für ein gutes Restaurant sind nun wirklich nicht teuer (Von der Anreise mal abgesehen  )


Ist das geil  Hab jemanden gefunden der mir ordentlich was erklären konnte. Nein gleich 3  Hab nun erstmal ordentlich was zutun. Drake + Fitting ist morgen um 6 fertig und der nächste halt ist dann eine T2 Hurricane.  Dauert mich insgesamt, mit den Skills ca 58 Tage


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2013)

Ich pushe den Thread mal hoch. Habe ihn zu einem Sammelthread umgeformt. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch so 

Bei Fehlern oder Dingen die noch fehlen, bitte bescheid sagen.


----------



## Sethnix (8. Februar 2013)

Würde mir EVE mal gern angucken, wenn also jemand mich einladen kann wäre das nett


----------



## Robonator (8. Februar 2013)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Würde mir EVE mal gern angucken, wenn also jemand mich einladen kann wäre das nett


 
PN mir deine Mail dann send ich dir eine Einladung


----------



## Sethnix (8. Februar 2013)

PN ist raus


----------



## Robonator (16. Februar 2013)

Patchnotes zum kommenden Retribution 1.1 Update:
https://forums.eveonline.com/default.aspx?g=posts&m=2431999&
EVE Online | EVE Insider | Dev Blog


Spoiler






> Hi everyone! Welcome to our first ship balance thread of 2013! Today we've got a set of battlecruisers for you, the former Tier 1 and Tier 2 BCs, re-branded Combat Battlecruisers.
> 
> As with all the tiericide efforts, we are aiming for these ships to have roughly comparable power levels. To that end most of the former Tier 1 ships are getting slots and most of the former Tier 2 ships are losing slots. We gave them EHP closer to the averages of the old Tier 1s and damage closer to the averages of the old Tier 2s.
> These ships are getting less dramatic changes than some of the smaller classes but we still expect the meta to change noticeably.
> ...








Spoiler






> Hello and happy Valentines Day from Reykjavik! This is CCP Fozzie, one of your friendly neighborhood Game Designers, and I’m here to share with you all our plans for Ship and Module rebalancing in Retribution 1.1 scheduled for February 19th!
> 
> First let’s take a moment to look back at the road we’ve travelled together thus far. March 2012 seems like a lifetime ago in terms of EVE development, so it’s hard to believe that it has been less than a year since CCP Ytterbium released his Dev Blog entitled Rebalancing EVE, One Ship at a Time. This blog laid out the high level plans for a radical rethinking of ship balancing in EVE. It described changes to ship progression and training (important updates and changes to this plan are discussed below), as well as the creation of ship lines as a way to communicate the differences between ships. Crucially it introduced the concept that would come to be known as Tiericide; that we would be phasing out the old “Tier” system of balancing ships that had mandated weakness from many of EVE’s ships and endeavoring to make every ship viable and fun to fly in its own right. This is of course a massive long term project, with implications for most facets of the game.
> 
> ...






Achtung viel Text


----------



## KornDonat (17. Februar 2013)

Klingt ziemlich interessant nur hab ich im Moment noch so viele Spiele die ich mal spielen müsste und ein ABO-Spiel passt mir da momentan gar nicht  
Mal schauen vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch irgendwann die Zeit dafür, gefallen tut mir das ganze ja schon ziemlich gut ^^


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Klingt ziemlich interessant nur hab ich im Moment noch so viele Spiele die ich mal spielen müsste und ein ABO-Spiel passt mir da momentan gar nicht
> Mal schauen vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch irgendwann die Zeit dafür, gefallen tut mir das ganze ja schon ziemlich gut ^^


 
Naja am Anfangs wirst du etwas Zeit investieren müssen aber später dann nicht mehr ganz so viel da das Skillen ja so lange dauert. Gibt viele Leute die sich die Skills reinhauen und dann auch wieder gehen  Kommt halt immer drauf an was du machen willst.
Wenn es soweit ist dann kannste dich ja melden und eine verlängerte Trial holen


----------



## KornDonat (18. Februar 2013)

Joa mal schauen, ich denke ich werds mir die kommenden Tage schon anschauen da mich das Spiel dafür zu sehr interessiert


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Joa mal schauen, ich denke ich werds mir die kommenden Tage schon anschauen da mich das Spiel dafür zu sehr interessiert


 
Dann mach aber nicht selben Fehler wie viele andere auch und verzweifle weil du etwas nicht verstehst  Es gibt genügend Leute die gerne helfen und gut erklären können


----------



## KornDonat (18. Februar 2013)

Ich werd mein bestes geben um es zu verstehen, sollte denke ich aber kein Problem sein


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ich werd mein bestes geben um es zu verstehen, sollte denke ich aber kein Problem sein


 
Nö solang man es langsam angeht und sich alles nach und nach anschaut geht es gut


----------



## KornDonat (18. Februar 2013)

So hab mir denn schon mal ein Acc gemacht und downloade das Spiel schon mal, heute werde ich wohl nicht mehr dazu es zu spielen da ich den ganzen Tag nicht da bin, aber morgen wird das wohl was da ich morgen Frei hab


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> So hab mir denn schon mal ein Acc gemacht und downloade das Spiel schon mal, heute werde ich wohl nicht mehr dazu es zu spielen da ich den ganzen Tag nicht da bin, aber morgen wird das wohl was da ich morgen Frei hab


 
Dann mal viel Spaß  Wenn du dann hilfe brauchst dann meld dich, ich helf dir auch gern ingame. Naja kommt natürlich drauf an wobei du Hilfe brauchst. Mit dem Minern oder Handeln kenn ich mich nicht so richtig aus 




Update: 

Heute ist das Retribution 1.1 Update rausgekommen
Näheres und Patchnotes hier
https://forums.eveonline.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=196617


----------



## Reeaxe (28. April 2013)

Jo, dann schreib ich mich hier auch mal ein. Mehr dazu schrieb ich ja schon unter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...r-hintergrundgeschichte-des-universums-2.html

Hier dann noch mal kurz...
Spiel Eve seit Mitte 2007. Mache immer mal wieder Pausen. Den Account halte ich aber aktiv, da skillen ja auch
ohne aktives spielen möglich ist. (Sehr gut wenn man nicht so viel Zeit aufwenden kann oder möchte.)

Zu meinem Tun bisher im Spiel:
Seit 2007 hab ich u.a. gehandelt, geforscht, und produziert. (Handeln mal mehr oder weniger - läuft eigentlich immer nebenbei.)
War glaub ca. 2 Jahre in Wurmlöchern. Erst Klasse 3 dann später Klasse 5. (Einstufung der Wurmlöcher)
Dort gab es viel PvE, PvP aber auch u.a. Mining.
Dann ein paar Monate auch in einer größeren 0.0 Allianz - ist aber nicht so mein Ding gewesen. 
Nun bin ich wieder in einer kleineren, deutschen Ally, die aber auch ein Wurmloch inne hat.

Ich persönlich finde Wurmlöcher den "besten" Space in Eve. Aber! - Man sollte dort mit
Leuten sein, die dort auch gerne was unternehmen möchten! 
(Neuen Spielern sei aber erst mal der High-Sec nahe gelegt.)

Würde auch Hilfe anbieten, bei Fragen zum Game. Ingame, Teamspeak oder hier.
Bin aber eher der "Freizeit-Eve-Spieler" - also nun kein Pro-Gamer. *g*

Wie hier auch schon öfter erwähnt wurde, steigt der Spaß an Eve mit den Leuten, mit denen man zusammen was unternimmt!


----------



## Robonator (28. April 2013)

Moin und Willkommen!  Toll das du dich hier meldest. 
Bei welcher Alli bist du eigentlich momentan? 


> Wie hier auch schon öfter erwähnt wurde, steigt der Spaß an Eve mit den Leuten, mit denen man zusammen was unternimmt!


Jap da stimmt definitiv. Habe bei EVE eine wunderbare deutsche Alli gefunden und das macht einfach sau mäßig Spaß mit denen!  Davor ohne Alli war der Spielspaß eher begrenzt. Es fehlte auch an der Motivation.


----------



## Reeaxe (28. April 2013)

Die Ally heißt "Most Usual Suspects" - Kürzel MUS.
Nix großes, aber mir grad angenehm zum Feierabend-Daddeln *g*


----------



## Robonator (28. April 2013)

Schade hätte gedacht ich hätt vielleicht mal von denen gehört 
Aber naja bevor mein Account abgelaufen ist war meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung das Salvagen in L3-4 Missionen  
Durfte es zwar erst einmal machen aber ich durfte das Geld behalten... Waren einfach mal so rund 90Mio ISK


----------



## Reeaxe (28. April 2013)

Ja, salvagen ist schon mal eine gute Einnahme Quelle.
Ich hab mit "Schrott" in Eve ein Vermögen gemacht - aber eher durch Handeln 

Bei welcher Ally bist du denn?


----------



## Robonator (28. April 2013)

SteelHawks Lte war das glaub ich. Hab leider seit etwa 2 Monaten keinen Account mehr. Bekomm aber demnächst wieder Geld und werd mir dann auch n Monat oder zwei kaufen.


----------



## Reeaxe (28. April 2013)

Die Allianz sagt mir nun vom Namen her auch nichts. 

Aber wegen Account zahlen...ich weis ja nicht wie weit du geskillt bist und fliegen kannst...
...aber eigentlich kann man durch z.b. Level 4 PvE-Missionen fliegen gut sein Ingame-Kohle zusammen bekommen,
um sich 30 Tage Spielzeit zu kaufen.

Aktuell kostet glaub 30-Tage (im Spiel PLEX) ca. 500 mio isk. (isk = Währung in Eve)
Ein paar Abende im Monat Level 4 fliegen und salvagen (Wracks ausschlachten) und die Kohle wäre da.
Glaube das wäre mit 2-6 Aktionen a 2-4h aufwand ingame zu erreichen. Ist aber bei mir schon etwas her,
das ich Level 4 wirklich zum Geldverdienen hintereinander geflogen bin.
Oder man legt das Geld an und fängt an zu Handeln 

Da stupide Missi fliegen auch nicht jedermanns Sache ist auf Dauer.
Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, zu isk zu kommen, grad mit einer Gruppe von Spielern
in der Zusammenarbeit.



P.S.: Ich schreib die Erklärungen wie zb zu "isk" rein - wenn Leute die nicht mit Eve vertraut sind und es lesen, auch
ca. wissen was gemeint ist.


----------



## Robonator (28. April 2013)

Joa das ist schon möglich das weiß ich ^^ Zocke seit vielleicht 2009 oder 2010 ^^ Allerdings über die Zeit nicht wirklich aktiv. 
Allerdings nehm ich mir das Geld lieber und Steck es in mein Schiff und neue Skillbücher.


----------



## Cosmas (29. April 2013)

jop, was das zahlen mit ingame kohle angeht, stecke ich es auch lieber in assets, die fliegen hin und wieder ja auch mal in die luft und sone Hellcat, AlphaMael, Cant stop da Rokh und co, sind ja nicht ganz billig^^

ich zahle meine beiden accounts immer für 3 monate per paysafe, das sind dann rund 13/26€/monat (1/2 accounts)

ausserdem sind wir Provi-bewohner eh nicht die reichsten^^


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

Und überhaupt erstmal so viel Kohle ingame haben 
Wobei ich mir nun auch erstmal dick Geld ansparen muss für ein T2 Fitting meiner Hurricane. Und halt auch einige Skills die so teuer sind  



(Erkl.  T2 Fitting -> Tier 2 Ausrüstung für z.B. ein Schiff, dabei sind nicht einzelne Teile sondern die Gesamtausrüstung gemeint. Meines Wissens nach gibt es T1, T2 und T3.
Hurricane -> Dickes aber günstiges Schiff der Minimatar, ich glaub ein Battlecruiser war dat)


----------



## Reeaxe (29. April 2013)

Ist halt ab und an ein "Teufelskreis", mit der Kohle *g* 
Ich hab mir, als ich 2007 anfing und in meiner ersten Corp um ein Schiff betteln musste gesagt - "NEIN! So nicht" *g*
(Ok, die damalige Corp war auch nicht so der Bringer  )

Ich hab dann zugesehen, das ich isk-unabhängig werde und dies hat auch u.a. mit handeln sehr gut funktioniert.
Ich finde, man sollte schon versuchen, das man sich ein Polster an isk anlegt. Denn ein weitere Grundsatz in Eve lautet:
"Fliege kein Schiff, das du nicht auch bereit bist zu verlieren" = das man nach dem Verlust nicht gleich (wieder) pleite ist.

Aber wenn du schon für ein T2 Fitting einer Hurricane sparen muss...naja, dann ist aber wirklich das Ingame Konto arg mau 

Würde dir anbieten - Ich spendiere dir ein T2 Fitting für die Hurricane ingame.


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

> Aber wenn du schon für ein T2 Fitting einer Hurricane sparen muss...naja, dann ist aber wirklich das Ingame Konto arg mau


Uff würd ich jetzt nicht so sagen, auch wenn ich in der Corp immer ausgelacht werde wenn ich mich über meinen neuen Kontostand freue  
Aber ich schaue immer so das ich nach dem Kauf von neuen Gegenständen noch zumindest 20Mio aufm Konto habe. 


> Würde dir anbieten - Ich spendiere dir ein T2 Fitting für die Hurricane ingame.


Wäre sehr nett aber lass mich meinen Account erstmal reaktivieren und die Skills fertig bekommen.


----------



## CiSaR (29. April 2013)

Cool hab hier gerade den Thread entdeckt 

Selber bin ich jetzt seit 2009 dabei und habe mich aufs minern spezialisiert 
Heute kam ein Rorqual Account dazu womit ich jetzt bei 4 Accounts bin. 2 zum minern, ein hauler und jetzt kommt halt noch die Qualle dazu 
Ich denke allerdings noch über einen weiteren miner Acc nach 
Hab schon ne Menge Sachen in EVE erlebt aber das beste war mein Umzug ins 0.0 
Mittlerweile bin ich in Providence gelandet und schieb hier ne ziemlich ruhige Kugel 

Also wer hier Fragen zum Thema mining hat oder Tipps braucht kann mich ruhig anschreiben


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

Verkaufst du dein Erz immer gleich weiter oder wird es verarbeitet? Wie viel ISK machste pro Stunde so ca?


----------



## CiSaR (29. April 2013)

Ich schipper das hauptsächlich ins Empire da es da die meiste Kohle wert ist, werde aber jetzt mit einem Corpmember eine Produktion aufbauen in der wir T2 Zeug bauen wollen 
Pro Stunde mach ich um die 100 mio und mit moderatem Zeitaufwand hab ich in einem halben Monat gute 1.8 mrd verdient


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

Oh man... Minern ist mir leider zu langweilig sonst würd ich das wohl auch machen  Immoment beteilige ich mich, wenn der Account dann aktiv ist, eigentlich auch nur am Coorpminern, wenn jemand ein neues Schiff braucht oder so. Meist ist dann die ganze Coorp versammelt und alle Minern dann fürn Abend das Zeug zusammen 
Immoment bin ich eher der Missionsflieger / Salvager


----------



## Reeaxe (29. April 2013)

Also zusammen gefasst lässt sich sagen...*g*...es gibt viele Wege um in Eve an Geld zu kommen...
...aber, man muss in irgendeine Richtung selbst aktiv werden! 

Hi auch an CiSaR!


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

Jap das stimmt. Missionen fliegen macht mir bisher am meisten Spaß, allerdings hab ich schiss für den T3 & 4 Missionen später. Auch wenn man die inner Gruppe macht, kann man mal draufgehen


----------



## CiSaR (29. April 2013)

Mit minern lässt sich am entspanntesten gut Kohle verdienen 
Zumal auch das minern im 0.0 sehr aufregend sein kann 

Hi Reeaxe


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

Ja gut im 0.0 kann das heikel werden, aber entspannt hin oder her, wenn ich Spiele dann will ich auch aktiv sein. Das ist beim Minern ja leider nicht immer so. Und leider sind in der Coorp auch nicht alle so gesprächig wie ich es bin 
Bzw ich kann nicht mitreden weil ich mit der jüngste bin...


----------



## Reeaxe (29. April 2013)

Level 3 und auch 4er Missionen gehen auch Solo. Ok, das Schiff dafür kann "teuer" sein.
Aber hat man mal den Bogen raus und kennt die Tücken der verschiedenen Missionen, ist es kein Problem.

Aber wie auch sonst - Solo ist zwar profitabler, aber schon mit 2 Leuten steigt die Laune *g*
Was auch sehr gut geht, 1-2 Leute fliegen die Missionen und einer salvagt hinterher.
Spart sehr viel Zeit.


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

> Was auch sehr gut geht, 1-2 Leute fliegen die Missionen und einer salvagt hinterher.


Und genau das durfte ich ja mal machen, auch wenn sie die Mission schneller beendet hatten als ich Salvagen konnte


----------



## XT1024 (29. April 2013)

Oh hier gibts ja ein EVE-Sammelbecken.
Ich reaktiviere den account eher nach Lust und Laune oder zu 3 Monate für 30 € / ein Monat für 5 € Angeboten.  Und ich hatte beim letzten mal die Attribute etwas... suboptimal verteilt.

Was macht denn der gemeine (nicht Raven und co.) BS Pilot eigentlich  gegen frigs? Nach der Änderung bei den learning skills hatte ich die Erstattung mal  schnell in gunnery gesteckt und ein Armageddon gekauft. 10 Minuten  später in einer L3 (oder war das L4?) Mission: 10x tracking enhancer/computer oder frig size Laser kann doch nicht die Lösung sein...
Etwas früher hatte ich mir für den sisters epic arc mal 'n Harbinger  geholt. Das lief recht entspannt ganz ohne auf ammo zu achten. 
Security Status                   3.25 (3,2486562153669)


Robonator schrieb:


> Jap das stimmt. Missionen fliegen macht mir bisher am meisten Spaß, allerdings hab ich schiss für den T3 & 4 Missionen später. Auch wenn man die inner Gruppe macht, kann man mal draufgehen


 Angst vor L3+4? http://eve-survival.org/
Die _Arbeit_ mache ich mir aber nur in L4 oder wenn ich mit Raven in L3 unterwegs bin. Angst habe ich fast nur vor scram frigs. 
Für Drake lohnt sich der Aufwand kaum kostet das Gerät voll ausgerüstet im Markt abzügl. Erstattung der Versicherung quasi nix.


Ich meine aus den L4 epic arcs geht man auch nicht mit Verlust raus. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war die Caldari-Variante ohne Angst bis auf 1-2 lowsec Missionen machbar.
Meine skills als Caldari und primär Drake/Raven-Pilot sind echt durcheinander. 4.4 mio gunnery, 2 mio industry, 2 mio science - ob man das als mission runner verskillt   nennen kann? Wobei in gunnery ist wenigstens über 1.2 mio in AWU/Advanced   Weapon Upgrades verbraten.


Für einen salvager habe ich eigentlich immer noch einen Platz frei. Drake hat 8 high slots und 7 Launcher hardpoints - was stecke ich da rein? Tractor? meh


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

Naja ich bin nicht so der Drake Typ. Hab die zwar noch, auch ein fitting dafür aber mir variiert der Damage der Missiles einfach zu sehr. Mal hau ich 20 raus, mal hau ich 400 raus. Da bleib ich lieber vorerst bei meiner Arty


----------



## Reeaxe (29. April 2013)

Eigentlich bringen Missiles immer den gleichen Damage am Ziel an. 
Außer Tank-Resistenzen und Größe des Ziels, gibt's bei Missiles keine Beeinflussung der Höhe des angebrachten Schadens.
Das Ziel könnte ggf. noch schneller fliegen als die verwendete Rakete selbst an Geschwindigkeit hat, was dann gar keinen Treffer zur folge hätte.

Bei Waffentürmen, wie z.b. Artillerie, kommt aber noch die Geschwindigkeit des Ziels hinzu.
Und selbst wenn ein Ziel stehen würde, schwanken die Höhe der Treffer im Gegensatz zu Launcher-Waffen.
Komisch vielleicht - ist aber so. *g*

Ich selbst hab früher immer eine Kronos (Marauder Schlachtschiff) für Level 4 genommen - sobald ich das Geld dafür hatte.
Da man bei Maraudern nur 4 Waffenbuchten hat (die aber den Damage von 8 machen), spart man nicht nur Munition, sondern
ich hab gleich noch mit gesalvagt durch die dafür freien Slots. 
Aber später nur noch größere Wracks um mehr Zeit zu sparen.


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

Hmm bei meinen bisherigen Beobachtungen hab ich immer mehr Damage rausgehauen als mit Missiles. 
Naja wird warscheinlich eh auch an den Skill liegen. Hab eher wenig in Richtung Raketen/Missiles gekillst


----------



## CiSaR (29. April 2013)

So jetzt hab ich gerade den größten Nachteil als Miner im 0.0 -.-
12 Cans voll Erz im Belt und einen Roten im System -.-


----------



## XT1024 (29. April 2013)

Marauder ist schon eine andere Preisklasse. Als nächstes... irgendwann in ferner Zukunft... kommt mir doch eher ein CNR oder doch navy Scorpion ins Haus ähh Hangar. Command ships finde ich (auf dem Papier) auch irgendwie interessant. Die Geschwindigkeit vom Raven geht mir echt von auf den Keks. 


Reeaxe schrieb:


> Eigentlich bringen Missiles immer den gleichen Damage am Ziel an.
> Außer Tank-Resistenzen und Größe des Ziels, gibt's bei Missiles keine Beeinflussung der Höhe des angebrachten Schadens.
> Das Ziel könnte ggf. noch schneller fliegen als die verwendete Rakete selbst an Geschwindigkeit hat, was dann gar keinen Treffer zur folge hätte.
> 
> ...


Die Geschwindigkeit des Ziels zählt auch bei Raketen usw. Das was für Türme tracking ist müsste für Raketen die Explosionsgeschwindigkeit sein. Wenn das Ziel schneller ist als die Explosionsgeschwindigkeit wird der Schaden reduziert. Die Auswirkungen sind wohl geringer als bei Türmchen? Dann macht man halt mit cruise missiles je Treffer 20 Schaden an frigs - ist trotzdem mehr als 0.


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

Ne Scorp will ich auch eines Tages mal haben. Einfach so weil sie toll aussieht


----------



## Reeaxe (29. April 2013)

@Robonator
Ja, denke mal das hängt sicherlich mit deinen Skills zusammen.
Aber kommt Zeit - kommt Skill, sag ich immer 

@CiSaR
Joa, der Gewinn beim minern im 0.0.Raum ist höher als im High-Sec, aber der Verlust dann ab und an auch 
Vielleicht ist er ja nur auf einen Kill aus und lässt die Container in Ruhe.

@XT1024
Raketen und Geschwindigkeit:
Ja, hab ich auch vielleicht etwas knapp geschrieben.
Bei den Waffentürmen kommt halt noch die Radialgeschwindigkeit hinzu.
Grob gesagt, je größer die Turmwaffe um so langsamer dreht sie sich um das Ziel zu verfolgen.
Fliegt das Ziel aber nun gerade aus auf einen zu, trifft man es voll.

Aber allgemein sollte man nicht nur dicke Raketen oder Waffentürme mit an Bord haben.
Am besten für den Kleinkram z.b. noch Drohnen.

Auf die richtige Abstimmung kommt es an.


----------



## XT1024 (29. April 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ne Scorp will ich auch eines Tages mal haben. Einfach so weil sie toll aussieht


 Aus Stylegründen habe ich jedenfalls keinen Raven. Hässliches Teil aber es zählen ja die inneren Werte.
Abaddon und Megathron finde ich chic, Rokh war auch mal auf dem Plan aber bei meinen Problem mit Kleinkram bleibe ich doch besser bei Missiles.

Die Forschung bei R&D agenten läuft nicht zufällig bei inaktivem account weiter?  Da müssten sich so oder so mittlerweile einige RP angesammelt haben.


----------



## Reeaxe (29. April 2013)

Ob Forschung bei Agenten weiterläuft wenn der Account inaktiv ist...

Glaube das wurde mal geändert in einem der letzten Patches. Weis es nun aber nicht mehr genau.
Es läuft glaub nur noch eine bestimmte Zeit weiter, dann stopp es.


----------



## CiSaR (29. April 2013)

Reeaxe schrieb:


> @CiSaR
> Joa, der Gewinn beim minern im 0.0.Raum ist höher als im High-Sec, aber der Verlust dann ab und an auch
> Vielleicht ist er ja nur auf einen Kill aus und lässt die Container in Ruhe.


 
Der ist zum Glück rechtzeitig verschwunden so das ich die Contis noch holen konnte bevor sie platzen konnten


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2013)

Oh man, ich will mein Geld haben, ich will wieder EVE spielen  
Wundert mich schon das ich lange kein Angebot mehr per Mail bekommen habe


----------



## Cosmas (30. April 2013)

@XT1024: schonmal was von drones gehört? nen satz hobgoblin II ider auch Hammerhead II und die frigs, sind die erwähnung nicht wert...allerdings musste auf die drones bissel aufpassen, da die KI inzwischen auch gerne die kleinen helfer frisst.
davon abgesehn, stacken TE/TC, mehr als 3 lohnt daher kaum^^
und die draek auch Dreck genannt, genau wie die anderen BC's, wurden überarbeitet, die haben nur noch 6 waffenslots und 7highs, dafür wurden aber auch die boni geändert...meine pvp-harbis machen nun sogar etwas mehr schaden 
wegen commandships...ka wie die sich in missis machen, aber ich flieg zum 0.0 sansha ratten ne sleipnir, die drückt mit standard emp-m 700dps raus+drones und hat dank XL-ASB und siege-booster+minmatar resis keine probleme mit grossen ansammlungen und kann dazu auch noch nem roten widerstand leisten, ausserdem isse agiler, ihre sig kleiner als zB nen BS und kann auch eben mal fix in den GTFO-modus wechseln wenn nötig.^^

@CiSaR: ich hoffe du arbeitetst nicht im -7- space... ich kann diese mentalität nicht leiden, schön den NRDS-Space (aus)nutzen, fleissig (cherrypicking)minern und dann alles ins empire schleppen, wo es im 0.0 genug leute gibt, die die mins zu fairen preisen aufkaufen würden, weil sie die zum prodden brauchen... ganz ehrlich, ab und an nen roten im system, der dieses leechertum gelentlich unterbricht, kommt mir persönlich ganz gelegen, würde solche leute zu gerne selbst abknallen... sind eh grad zuwenig rote in der gegend unterwegs zur EU prime time...

@Reeaxe: das mit den R&D agenten is schon sehr lange abgeschafft, die laufen nur noch mit aktiven accounts, genau wie es das ghostskilling seit jahren nicht mehr gibt, nur noch nen 3tage "graceperiod" danach wirds skillen abgebrochen, nix mit einlogen und skill is fertig, ausser wenn er eben nur noch die paar tage hatte. @Robo^^. 

@Robo: wegen salvagen hinter missi runnern oder nach den eigenen lvl3/4 missis...leg dir ne Noctis zu, AB drauf, paar salvager und tractorbeams und den skill auf 4 und du tractorst auf über 60km und dank der boni+ evtl. salvage tackle rigs, verschwinden die wracks bald schneller, als du mit den t-beams nachkommst.
missiledamage hängt an mehreren faktoren, explo speed und radius, sig und resis des ziels, genau wie die geschwindigkeit des ziels, auf die selben ziele macht daher auch oft den selben schaden, aber es sind nunmal nicht alles ziel gleich gross, schnell oder resiliant...ich persönlich bevorzuge auch turrets, nur bei tracking disruptoren is das bissel nervig...sanshas können da echt fies sein...^^


----------



## XT1024 (30. April 2013)

Hui lt. EVEMon habe ich ja noch 500 mio in der Portokasse und angeblich 3 mrd. in anderen Besitztümern . Wo kommt das denn her. Ein command ship ist da ja locker machbar.
28 Tage wären das bis zum Nighthawk - ich glaube das wird mein  nächstes Projekt. T2 Resistenzen sind immer gut und die Geschwindigkeit  noch mehr.

In EVEMon laufen die RP jedenfalls weiter. Würde mich aber auch überraschen, wenn das nicht wie mit den skills schon lange geändert wurde.



Cosmas schrieb:


> @XT1024: schonmal was von drones gehört? nen satz hobgoblin II ider auch Hammerhead II und die frigs, sind die erwähnung nicht wert...allerdings musste auf die drones bissel aufpassen, da die KI inzwischen auch gerne die kleinen helfer frisst.


Drohnen? Bin ich Gallentianer?  Jedenfalls macht ein Satz T1 Drohnen bei mir nicht wirklich viel gegen all die (elite) frigs in L3/4 Missionen. Die sind selbst mit cruise missiles+painter schneller platt. Bis zu den T2 Modellen dauert es noch etwas.


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

> @Robo: wegen salvagen hinter missi runnern oder nach den eigenen lvl3/4 missis...leg dir ne Noctis zu, AB drauf, paar salvager und tractorbeams und den skill auf 4 und du tractorst auf über 60km und dank der boni+ evtl. salvage tackle rigs, verschwinden die wracks bald schneller, als du mit den t-beams nachkommst.
> missiledamage hängt an mehreren faktoren, explo speed und radius, sig und resis des ziels, genau wie die geschwindigkeit des ziels, auf die selben ziele macht daher auch oft den selben schaden, aber es sind nunmal nicht alles ziel gleich gross, schnell oder resiliant...ich persönlich bevorzuge auch turrets, nur bei tracking disruptoren is das bissel nervig...sanshas können da echt fies sein...^^



Jaaaaaa is klar gleich ne Noctis  Das Ding muss ich erstmal skillen 


> Jedenfalls macht ein Satz T1 Drohnen bei mir nicht wirklich viel


T1 Drohnen sind ja auch nicht unbedingt stark


----------



## Cosmas (30. April 2013)

t1 drones...sind verschwendung...  , erst recht wenns an skills wie drone-durability und drone-interfacing mangelt...aber bei mir, mit alles auf 4-5 und drone interfacing 5, da sagen die T2 dinger nur 'RAPETIME' und nein ich bin auch kein gallier, ich bin ne taschenlampenschwuchtel, obwohl inzwischen is das nur noch makulatur, da ich alle 4 parteien voll nutzen kann.^^

robo das skillen geht doch recht fix, die skills für salvager haste schon und so...von daher is die grösste hürde eher noch der preis, kosten ja auch was um die 80-90mio die teile...aber das macht sich echt bezahlt, nachn paar missis is das schon wieder drin...


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

Ja gut der Preis. Mit meinen 120m komm ich da jetzt nicht so weit, außer ich verkauf noch die Drake + Equipment.  
Das größte Problem wäre für mich dann ganz einfach überhaupt Missionen zum Salvagen zu finden  Die Coorp macht die ja leider nicht ganz so häufig und ich denke einige wollen ja auch selber Salvagen 
Um selber T3-4 Missis zu machen bin ich einfach zu schlecht ^^


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2013)

EVE is auch son game was mich tierisch reitzt - wäre das mit dem echtgeld nid ^^


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> EVE is auch son game was mich tierisch reitzt - wäre das mit dem echtgeld nid ^^


 
Joa wie erwähnt. Sei fleißig und du kannst es dir mit Ingamekohle finanzieren 
Aber das ist ganz gut so. Hab nie eine erwachsenere Community erlebt wie die von EVE


----------



## XT1024 (30. April 2013)

Lohnt sich das   wirklich die eigenen L4 mit einem extra Schiffchen aufräumen? Mich schicken die Agenten immer mehrere Systeme durch die  Gegend.  Da wäre ich ja nur dabei Schiffe zu wechseln.
Die BS/BC/elite frig Überreste packe ich nebenher ein und den Rest je nach Zeit und Entfernung.
Doch lieber marauder fliegen? 


Robonator schrieb:


> Um selber T3-4 Missis zu machen bin ich einfach zu schlecht ^^


 Na was fliegst du denn? Drake verkaufen? Damit kann man auch L3 locker  und L4 mit etwas Vorsicht und Glück bei der Auswahl der Missionen  fliegen.


Mit diesen 3 mrd.  wäre ja 1/2 Jahr EVE finanziert.


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

> Na was fliegst du denn? Drake verkaufen? Damit kann man auch L3 locker und L4 mit etwas Vorsicht und Glück bei der Auswahl der Missionen fliegen.


Immoment eine Arty Hurricane. Die Drake mag ich aufgrund der Missiles nicht wirklich. 


> Lohnt sich das wirklich die eigenen L4 mit einem extra Schiffchen aufräumen?


Also bei der letzten L3 die ich aufräumen durfte hab ich rund 80kk gemacht.


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2013)

naja robo, aber um erstmal spielen zu können und sich das game dann (versuchsweise) selbst zu finanzieren, muss man doch mindestens einma blechen oder? und ich hab auch ned so wirklich die zeit, dass ich mich intensivst mit irgendwas beschäftigen könnt. die woche ma 1 2 stündchen vllt zum beginn oder so. mit meinen 3 stunden wot am abend is ja schon meine ganze freizeit verbraucht :/


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> naja robo, aber um erstmal spielen zu können und sich das game dann (versuchsweise) selbst zu finanzieren, muss man doch mindestens einma blechen oder? und ich hab auch ned so wirklich die zeit, dass ich mich intensivst mit irgendwas beschäftigen könnt. die woche ma 1 2 stündchen vllt zum beginn oder so. mit meinen 3 stunden wot am abend is ja schon meine ganze freizeit verbraucht :/


 
Jap das muss man wohl. Aber gut grade am Anfang nimmt die meiste Zeit das Skillen ein und das tust du auch wenn du nicht online bist ^^


----------



## CiSaR (30. April 2013)

Cosmas schrieb:


> @CiSaR: ich hoffe du arbeitetst nicht im -7- space... ich kann diese mentalität nicht leiden, schön den NRDS-Space (aus)nutzen, fleissig (cherrypicking)minern und dann alles ins empire schleppen, wo es im 0.0 genug leute gibt, die die mins zu fairen preisen aufkaufen würden, weil sie die zum prodden brauchen... ganz ehrlich, ab und an nen roten im system, der dieses leechertum gelentlich unterbricht, kommt mir persönlich ganz gelegen, würde solche leute zu gerne selbst abknallen... sind eh grad zuwenig rote in der gegend unterwegs zur EU prime time...


 
Sitze im CVA Space 
Nen Corpkollege und ich wollen jetzt mit prodden anfangen da werden wir das meiste eh dafür verwenden 
Naja solange du mich nicht abknallst bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Reeaxe (30. April 2013)

@DarkMo und anderen Interessierten:

Ich kann jedem nur nahelegen, sich einfach mal 14-tage kostenlos Eve anzuschauen.
(Wird man von einem Eve-Spieler geworben, erhält man 21-tage kostenlos.)

Trotz der Möglichkeit, es mit im Spiel erworbenem Geld zu bezahlen, ist Eve natürlich kein Free-to-Play Titel.
Eher zutreffen würde - ein Play-to-Free Titel 
Mann _kann_ sich halt seine Account durch Spielen finanzieren. Was natürlich auch ein aktives spielen
in diese Richtung für einige Stunden erfordert. Dies ist sicherlich direkt zu Beginn für einen neuen Spieler
nicht möglich. Aber sollte man dabeibleiben und weiter in Eve voranschreiten, so ist das kein Problem.

21 Tage Test Account Link von mir:
https://secure.eveonline.com/trial/?invc=16908417-c25d-405f-8d68-f19c1497b47a&action=buddy

(der Link hat kein Anmelde-Limit)

Man sollte zum Link noch erwähnen, das der Einlader was bekommt fürs Werben.
zb. 30 Tage Spielzeit, wenn der Geworbenen in der Probezeit seinen Testaccount
in einen Full-Account ändert.

Ich gebe 75% des aktuellen Plex-Wertes als Ingame-Währung zurück an den Spieler.
So haben beide Seiten was davon.
Das wären dann aktuell 390 Millionen isk als Startkapital.


----------



## CiSaR (30. April 2013)

Hier wäre ein Link für einen 21 Tage Test Account 

EDIT: Wie Reeaxe aber schon bemerkt hat dauert es etwas bis man genügend Ingamegeld verdient um damit das Spiel zu finanzieren 

EDIT2: Der Link kann übrigens so oft benutzt werden wie ihr wollt bei dem gilt nicht wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

Du fieser Reflink verlinker du 


Mist Geld ist immer noch nicht drauf. Muss also noch länger warten  Dabei fehlen nur 2€


----------



## Reeaxe (30. April 2013)

Am 4. Juni 2013 kommt nun schon die 19te Erweiterung für Eve.
Wie gewohnt kostenlos.

Grober Überblick der Features gibt's auf der Page hier:
EVE Online: Odyssey - EVE Online

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich da mal wieder anfange zu scannen. *g*
Soll ja da einiges und neues kommen.
Auf dem Eve Fanfest 2013 letzte Woche, wurde ja im Stream schon einiges von der Erweiterung vorgestellt.


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

> Ich gebe 75% des aktuellen Plex-Wertes als Ingame-Währung zurück an den Spieler.
> So haben beide Seiten was davon.
> Das wären dann aktuell 390 Millionen isk als Startkapital.


Oh man und ich hab damals angefangen als ne Plex noch günstiger war. Dennoch rund 300mio bekommen 


Aber das neue Addon hört sich gut an.


----------



## Minga_Bua (30. April 2013)

Robo das mitm salvagen und aufräumen ist aber STARK gesenkt worden. 

btw warum finden wir uns immer in den selben Threads wieder? O_O WoT+WT+EvE


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Robo das mitm salvagen und aufräumen ist aber STARK gesenkt worden.
> 
> btw warum finden wir uns immer in den selben Threads wieder? O_O WoT+WT+EvE


 
Haha wir mögen wohl beide die selben Spiele 

Was meinst du mit gesenkt? Das Einkommen durch den Schrott den man dann verkauft? Seit wann ist das so? Weil ca 80 Mille für eine Mission fand ich dann doch schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## Minga_Bua (30. April 2013)

Ich weiss es nicht genau weil ich schon ewig nimmer im empire war aber salvage und loot wurde geändert. Glaube es gibt nur noch T1 Loot und kein Meta loot mehr. Gerade die Meta teilen waren meist sehr teuer. Teilweise Guns mit 5 Millionen usw.

Aber hakel mich nicht darauf fest^^


----------



## XT1024 (30. April 2013)

80 mio in einer L3? Das beste was regelmäßig heraus kam war wohl Alloyed  Tritanium Bar, Tripped Power Circuit usw. Um mit dem Zeug für 50-120k auf 80 mio zu kommen... 
Selbst mit loot incl. * engineering skill book müssen aber einige begehrte Meta 4 Teile dabei sein. 



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Glaube es gibt nur noch T1 Loot und kein Meta loot mehr. Gerade die Meta teilen waren meist sehr teuer. Teilweise Guns mit 5 Millionen usw.


Na war das nicht genau umgekehrt? Warum soll man auch herstellbares Meta 0 Zeug (bis auf ammo) looten können? Das fand ich schon immer unsinnig.


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

> 80 mio in einer L3? Das beste was regelmäßig heraus kam war wohl Alloyed Tritanium Bar, Tripped Power Circuit usw. Um mit dem Zeug für 50-120k auf 80 mio zu kommen...
> Selbst mit loot incl. * engineering skill book müssen aber einige begehrte Meta 4 Teile dabei sein.


Es waren insgesamt 4 Abschnitte oder so mit haufenweise Wracks und einige Container 

Anschließend im Tansporter ( namen vergessen) nach Jita gegurkt und dort alles verkauft. Nur die Munition hab ich behalten.


----------



## Minga_Bua (30. April 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> 80 mio in einer L3? Das beste was regelmäßig heraus kam war wohl Alloyed  Tritanium Bar, Tripped Power Circuit usw. Um mit dem Zeug für 50-120k auf 80 mio zu kommen...
> Selbst mit loot incl. * engineering skill book müssen aber einige begehrte Meta 4 Teile dabei sein.
> 
> 
> Na war das nicht genau umgekehrt? Warum soll man auch herstellbares Meta 0 Zeug (bis auf ammo) looten können? Das fand ich schon immer unsinnig.



Hmm könnte auch sein das es umgekehrt war


----------



## Reeaxe (30. April 2013)

Ja, das Zeug was dropt in den Missionen hat etwas abgenommen. Es sind glaub ich nicht mehr so viele der "Large Module" dabei.
Ich denke, das wurde auch ein wenig von CCP geändert, weil zu der Zeit "PI" in Eve möglich wurde. (Rohstoffabbau auf Planeten).

Eventuell war das CCP (Entwickler von Eve) dann zu viele (einfache) Einnahmequellen ingame  - das ist aber jetzt nur meine persönliche Annahme.
Wie sich das nun aber ISK-mäßig beim salvagen auswirkt kann ich aktuell nicht sagen. da ich schon ewig das nicht mehr
gemacht habe.

Aber noch was anderes....
Ich hab vor 2-3 Monaten einen Bekannte eingeladen zu Eve - der wurde ingame im Startsystem dann von
einem der Gamemaster begrüßt?! *g*
Ok, kann nun sein das dieser grad zufällig in einem der Startsysteme für neuen Spieler war.
Aber witzig fand ich das schon - zu meiner Zeit gab es so ein Service noch nicht


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

Zu meiner anfangszeit gab es nichtmal ein richtiges tutorial


----------



## Reeaxe (30. April 2013)

hehe! ...Joa, da kann ich mich auch noch an ein "dunkles Zeitalter" erinnern...
2007 fing u.a. noch ein Kumpel von mir mit das Spiel an. Der ging wieder ein paar Tage
später weil er, in den damals eher "bescheidenen" Tutorials, nicht mehr weiter kam. *g*

Die Tutorials haben sich aber stark gebessert! Für alles mögliche sind diese glaub nun vorhanden.

Aber hier mal ein Link für alle Interessierten zu einem sehr guten, deutschen Handbuch, das
von Eve-Spieler erstellt wurde. Man kann das Handbuch dort als pdf herunterladen. Kostenfrei.

http://phbv3.1o1o1o.de/

Dort werden viele Sachen von Eve beschrieben und man erhält so schon mal einen guten Überblick.


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

Danke ich fügs mal in den Startpost mit ein!


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2013)

ich liebe handbücher  mein grund mir gerne noch hard-copy dvd's zu kaufen statt des ollen digital gedöhnses da... gut, bei eve halt schlecht möglich ^^


----------



## Cosmas (1. Mai 2013)

das PHB ist allerdings kein "handbuch" in dem sinne, das es von CCP erstellt wurde...es ist, wie fast alles andere auch, von spielern gemacht und wird immerwieder aktualisiert und sollte heute quasi für jeden, speziell aber für anfänger und wiederkehrer, pflichtlektüre sein.  es gibt übrigens auch ne menge leute die sich die 300+ seiten ausdrucken und binden lassen und es funktioniert auch im IGB^^

ebenfalls gut für alle als bookmark, ist diese seite EvE Infolinks eine linksammlung vom feinsten, zu fast jedem thema. IGB und auch Extern nutzbar

das neue addon, wird lustig....fixe icebelts werden abgeschafft und zu hidden belts, die nun auch leergeminert werden können, dafür werden hidden belts nun auch schon per onboardscanner gefunden werden können, was natürlich auch das ganken erleichtert. 
das scannen ansich nochmal zu vereinfachen...naja davon halte ich allerdings nicht sehr viel, denn es war nach dem letzten systemwechsel schon sehr einfach und schnell...
die POS changes werden allerdings interessant, speziell für leute wie mich, die quasi aus der POS leben.
die anpassung der Battleships, nach den battlecruisern is nur konsequent, auch wenn einige changes, speziell bei amarr schon drastisch ausfallen werden...wenn ich da an die armageddon denke, die zum neutralizer/missile/droneboot wird... adapt or die eh? 
aber ok, die neue Prophecy als droneboot kommt cool und hats quasi sogar in die Armorfleet doctrine geschafft...


----------



## XT1024 (1. Mai 2013)

Bei den BS Änderungen sind ja Veränderungen dabei. 
Raven +19 km/h  gefällt mir jetzt schon. Aber der Rokh wird noch verschlimmbessert? So wird das Teil jedenfalls nicht interessanter.
Navy-BC? Die Preisfrage.


Cosmas schrieb:


> das scannen ansich nochmal zu vereinfachen...naja davon halte ich allerdings nicht sehr viel, denn es war nach dem letzten systemwechsel schon sehr einfach und schnell...


 Ach das ist mir (für den PvE Teil) recht. Das wollte ich eigentlich mal häufiger machen aber ewig lange herumzuscannen um dann doch nur ein WH zu finden war nichts für mich. Genau einmal hatte ich ein noch nicht ausgeräumtes Gebiet für den codebreaker/analyzer gefunden. Die Zeit wäre in Missionen besser aufgehoben gewesen.


----------



## Reeaxe (1. Mai 2013)

Sicherlich schon dem ein oder anderen Eve-Spieler bekannt, aber für Neulinge interessant...
...hier noch ein paar gute Tools.
Eve-Meep (im groben.....ein Industrie-Tool für Eve...kann ich für Producer oder Händler empfehlen.)
Eve-MEEP | Free Games software downloads at SourceForge.net

Eve HQ (Allgemeines Tool mit verschiedenen Funktionen, wie Skill Planer, Industrie, Schiffe u.s.w.)
EveHQ : The Internet Spaceship Toolkit

EFT (Tool zum ausrüsten von Schiffen - in EVE HQ ist ebenfalls so ein Tool integriert.)
https://forums.eveonline.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=24359

oder auch 
Eve Mon (ein Tool, ähnlich gelagert wie Eve HQ)
EVEMon - BattleClinic - MMO guides - tools - advice - forums

Zu Eve Mon kann ich aktuell nicht viel sagen, da ich vor längerem zu Eve HQ gewechselt bin.
Eventuell sehe ich mir aber mal wieder eine neue Version an, was sich in den letzten Jahren
dort so getan hat.


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2013)

Reeaxe schrieb:


> Sicherlich schon dem ein oder anderen Eve-Spieler bekannt, aber für Neulinge interessant...
> ...hier noch ein paar gute Tools.
> Eve-Meep (im groben.....ein Industrie-Tool für Eve...kann ich für Producer oder Händler empfehlen.)
> Eve-MEEP | Free Games software downloads at SourceForge.net
> ...



Battleclinic wäre eventuell auch interessant  Ich nehms mal in den Startpost auf, danke für die hilfreichen Links


----------



## CiSaR (1. Mai 2013)

Für Einsteiger empfehle ich das im Gegensatz zu EVE HQ wesentlich übersichtlichere EVEMon. Hab es selber seit Jahren im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden da es wie gesagt einfach sehr übersichtlich ist 
EVE HQ ist für den Profi natürlich das non plus ultra 

Weiterhin kann ich dann noch eve-central und dotlan empfehlen.
Ersteres ist super um den gesamten Markt nach dem billigsten Angebot zu durchsuchen und die zweite Seite ist eine übersichtliche Map mit vielen Infos zu den jeweiligen Systemen 

Ach ja und für Smartphone User die auch unterwegs einen Blick auf ihre Chars werfen wollen, denen kann ich die App Aura empfehlen


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2013)

Ahhhh ja genau EVE-Central, die Seite ist auch wunderbar. Füg ich auch gleich mal mit rein 

Hätte ich grad Zugang zu meinem Accoutn dann könnt ich auch nochmal Info-Seiten zu verschiedenen NPC's und Missionen posten. Auch welche Damagearten gegen welche Fraktion gut ist.


----------



## XT1024 (1. Mai 2013)

Damage types - EVElopedia
http://eve-survival.org/ In Missionen muss man nicht immer den scram frigs unvorbereitet in die Arme fliegen.
EFT EVE Fitting Tool
BPO Calc Kurz und knapp ME und PE für BPOs berechnen.


Abkürzungen FTW! 


OT: Geht es nur mir mit dem FiFo so oder sind die direkt eingebundenen Videos auf der ersten Seite nicht gerade förderlich für die Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2013)

Naja also bei mir braucht es rund 2 Sekunden um die Seite zu laden, und direkt eingebunden siehts einfach besser aus


----------



## Reeaxe (1. Mai 2013)

Ah, vergessen weiter oben bei den Links....
Den YouTube Channel von CCP (dem Entwickler von Eve)
CCP Games - YouTube

Dort gibt's alles mögliche an Videos - auch witzige Sachen von den Entwicklern,
die nicht ganz ernst gemeint sind *g*


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2013)

Habe grade gemerkt das PCGH da n paar Bilder gelöscht hat. Ich werd die demnächst mal wieder raussuchen und aktualisieren.


----------



## SiQ (2. Mai 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> EVE is auch son game was mich tierisch reitzt - wäre das mit dem echtgeld nid ^^



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich würde das Game so gerne mal antesten, aber ich denke es ist einfach zu komplex und zeitintensiv als dass sich das lohnen würde. Habe bis jetzt nur gutes gehört und es scheint wirklich interessant zu sein.


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt, jeder der hier anwesenden kann dir nen 21 Tage Testaccount anbieten  
Je nachdem was man machen will, muss das Game gar nicht mal so Zeitintensiv sein. Die meiste Zeit ist man eh nur eher passiv da, wenn man z.B. durch die Gegend reist oder wartet bis Skills fertig sind. (Wobei letzteres halt auch geht wenn man nicht online ist) 


Edit:



GEIL ich logge mich grade ein. Was sehe ich? Reaktivierungsangebot! 30 Tage für 9.95€, 90 für 30€, 180 für 50€   Wenn heute mein Geld drauf ist dann besorg ich mir ne 180 Tage Lizenz. Wenn nicht dann halt nur 30 Tage


----------



## XT1024 (2. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> GEIL ich logge mich grade ein. Was sehe ich? Reaktivierungsangebot! 30 Tage für 9.95€, 90 für 30€, 180 für 50€   Wenn heute mein Geld drauf ist dann besorg ich mir ne 180 Tage Lizenz. Wenn nicht dann halt nur 30 Tage


   Und da gibts keine Benachrichtigung per mail? Vorgestern war ich doch noch in der acc-Verwaltung und da war noch nichts.


Angebot endet am 07.05.2013
Oder doch 360 tage für 99,95 €? 180 Tage reichen erstmal.

So kurz nachrechnen: 8,32 € /30 Tage

Zeit hab ich eigentlich keine, da ich gerade erst RIFT + Storm Legion incl. 30 Tagen Abgestaubt habe. Naja dann habe ich halt Zeit zum BC auf 5 zu lernen. 

Eidt: Ihh da die Attribute schonmal auf Int+Memory verteilt sind wird dort erstmal kräftig aufgeräumt. Da ist noch so viel zu lernen in Electronics und Engineering. Und wenn dann noch gaanz viel Zeit ist gibts ja noch scrap metal processing.


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

Jap nutz die Zeit zum Skillen  
Hat mich aber auch gewundert, normalerweise kommt ja immer ne nette Mail 

Btw Rift fand ich nicht so packend. Hatte damals die Beta und auch das Game nach der Beta aber irgendwie... es war einfach nicht so toll mMn


----------



## XT1024 (2. Mai 2013)

Ne in der Beta wars auch nicht soo toll aber doch fern von schlecht. Naja dem geschenkten Barsch...


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

So, 90 Tage gekauft. Nu wird mal wieder gezockt


----------



## XT1024 (2. Mai 2013)

> Bounty placed on you
> From: CONCORD
> Sent: 2013.03.24 15:02
> 
> Jercy Fravowitz placed 111.111 ISK in bounty on your head.


Aha. Mein account war seit Januar 2013 inaktiv. 
Dem bot scheint langweilig (gewesen?) zu sein, hat der das wohl bei einigen Leuten gemacht. 

PS: Für die Caldari epic arc Belohnung Hyasyoda Mobile Laboratory - EVElopedia hatte ich bevor der account auslief noch einen Vertrag gebastelt -> zack für 270 mio. verkauft. Dann muss ich das wohl mal alle 3 Monate machen.


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

Ach du ********, 270 Mio 



Warum ist diese Badger Mark II nur so lahm


----------



## XT1024 (2. Mai 2013)

Willst du es schneller, wenn nicht gerade 10.000 m3 cargo benötigt werden? Dann kann ich Sigil wärmstens empfehlen: 155 m/s, 5 low slots und immerhin 3.000 cargo ohne alles; braucht nur Amarr Industrial auf 1.

Auch chic für BOPs BP Costs - Blueprint selection


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

Ich kann dir grad nicht sagen ob das reicht, aber im Grunde verwende ich die Badger II um Erze und Salvageloot zu transportieren. Also ich glaube ich brauch schon ordentlich Platz, da sie meist, trotz 3 Erweiterungen, fast voll ist


----------



## Reeaxe (2. Mai 2013)

@DarkMo und SiQ

Ich kann mich da auch nur wiederholen - testet das Game an! - entweder 14 Tage,
oder durch einen der Werbungslinks hier im Thread von uns - dann mit 21 Tage.
Dann seht ihr ja, ob es was für euch ist.
Es ist einfach was ganz anderes als die bekannten MMOs wie WoW und Co.

Dies mag nicht jeder - einer meiner Freunde, ein WoW Spieler, gefiel es zb. nicht.

Aber ist man auf der Suchen nach etwas anderem, wie ein "Themapark-MMO" das einen
an die Hand nimmt, dann ist man bei Eve schon mal gut aufgehoben.
Sollte man noch Sci-Fi mögen - dann los! 

Man kann ja nach den 14 bzw. 21 Tagen wieder aufhören, wenn einem
ein Full-Account nicht das Geld wert ist.
(Sollte man sich VOR Ablauf der Trial Zeit für einen Full-Account entscheiden, 
wird einem der Rest gut geschrieben)

Und wie auch schon erwähnt, Add-Ons kosten kein extra Geld.
Im Jahr kommen aktuell immer 2 Erweiterungen raus.
Eine Mitte des Jahres und eine am Ende.

"Probieren ist besser wie studieren" 

Hier noch ein Link von der deutschen Eve-Page von CCP, mit einem "Persönlichkeitstest",
welche Rollen einem so liegen könnte in Eve. 

Entdecken Sie, wer Sie in der Sandbox sind - EVE Online







21 Tage Test Account Link von mir:
https://secure.eveonline.com/trial/?...a&action=buddy


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

Wobei der Persönlichkeitstest eher mager ist ^^ Aber immerhin etwas 


Sagt mal, man braucht ein Standing von 3.0 bei der jeweiligen Coorp für Level 2 Missionen oder? 
Und haben die irgendwas an Artys geändert? Ich hab heute mal wieder ne Missi gemacht und ich mach kaum Damage


----------



## DarkMo (2. Mai 2013)

das problem bei mir is weniger die ungewissheit, obs mir wohl gefällt - da bin ich mir 100 pro sicher ^^ eher ist es primär die kohle (will einfach keine laufenden kosten und/oder zeitliche bindungen eingehen) und sekundär mein eigenes game. star citizen, eve, x-rebirth... alles schon games, die scheinbar hier und da selbe ideen verfolgen wie ich. ich will mich da quasi nicht "verderben" lassen oder zum abkupfern verleiten ^^ leider dauerts bei mir noch sehr lange, bis da was steht. bin grad erstma dran ne vernünftige bildschirmausgabe hinzubekommen ^^ dann muss ich den objectloader fertig stellen, animationen ist noch ein thema, multithreading, client/server, datenbankanbindung und und und...


----------



## Sharidan (2. Mai 2013)

Hi Mo ^^

Also ohne Kosten kommst bei EVE Online net vorbei, ist halt wie bei jedem MMORPG das nicht F2P ist. Muss aber ehrlich sagen es ist kein Verlorenes Geld. 
Die Leute die ich bisher getroffen habe waren super Nett, helfen einen bei Fragen usw.


----------



## DarkMo (3. Mai 2013)

joa, wow trauer ich ja auch nich hinterher und seit dem ich private server ausprobiert hab, weiss ich auch, wofür das geld floss - und da is de preis sogar noch angenehm ^^ aber ich will mir sowas atm einfach nich leisten. is zwar echt schade drum, aber ich bin ein prinzipientreuer mensch ^^


----------



## Cosmas (3. Mai 2013)

@Robo:

Lvl 2 -standing 1.0
Lvl 3 -standing 3.0
Lvl 4 -standing 5.0
Lvl 5 -standing 7.0 (lowsex only)
Lvl 6 (aka Incursions) -standing egal, anhang an eine der vielen community's von vorteil und je nach gebiet zumindest faction standing über -5 und sec am besten über -2, dazu bissel skill und fit/folge/lernbereitschaft. ich flieg zb ab und an Bei DIN mit ( Deutsches Incursion Netzwerk - Deutsches-Incursion-Netzwerk ) die sind unter der woche ab ca 17-18uhr DZ unterwegs, Us TZ wird danach meist von 'Warp to Me' übernommen, am we fliegt DIN fast rund um die uhr. Allerdings is bei denen der fokus auf HQ sites = 40 mann fleets.

EvE vs. F2P = EvE Wins! es wird einfach viel mehr geboten und man ist in keiner weise genötigt, iwann doch auf den shop zugreifen zu müssen, um entweder mitzuhalten oder wegen zeitmangel premiumitems zu kaufen, um mit erspielbaren ingameitems gleichzuziehn, so zb in Star Conflict, wo premium knarren vollständig den MK III versionen entsprechen, aber man für die mk III erst ne gewisse reputation bei einer der 6 subtrupps erfarmen muss, um zugriff zu haben.
allerdings ist, wie bei mo, dem es auch noch an zeit mangelt, da natürlich so ne sache, zahlen nur zum skillen, is halt nicht so das umwerfenste ziel...^^

ausserdem bietet eve ja, genügend einkommen vorausgesetzt, die möglichkeit mit ingamekohle zu zahlen, indem man eben GTC's oder direkt auch ingame PLEX kauft.
mir is das jedoch nix, ausser im notfall, ich brauch meine kohle fürs PvP und so. 50er paysafecard für 3monate (knapp 39€) und gut is, für den rest findet sich schon was (steamkonto etc...).

@Sharidan: wenn man sich bissel mit der materie auseinandersetzt und nicht erwartet alles vorgekaut und in den Ursch geschoben zu bekommen, sich dazu noch halbwegs vernünftig und verständlich ausdrückt, bekommt in EvE tatsächlich weit mehr freundliche und vor allem auch qualifizierte antworten, als anderswo. 
der Hilfe-channel is immer eine empfehlung wert, ab und an treib ich da auch mein unwesen.
auch zb im Eveger (eveger.de) findet man jede menge infos, fittings etc., ausserdem is dort auch ein grosser anlaufpunkt für corpsuchen und so.


----------



## CiSaR (3. Mai 2013)

Nur sollte er seine Fragen nicht im German Channel stellen 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es heutzutage ist aber damals gabs da immer verbal ordentlich was vorn Kopf^^


----------



## Sharidan (3. Mai 2013)

Ist auch heute noch so. Der einzige wirklich tolle Channel ist Help auf German. Dort sind zumindest als ich es spielte nur klasse Leute drin die wirklich Helfen und mit Tips,Links und Erklärungen daher kommen.
Oft genug hatte ich 4 oder 5 Tabs im Chat offen mit den Leuten die mir die Fragen beantworteten.


----------



## Robonator (3. Mai 2013)

Für jene, die Englisch können:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ftre_ics6rc


Klasse Video!


----------



## Reeaxe (4. Mai 2013)

So, morgen am 5.5.13 nach der Downtime in Eve gibt es zum 10jährigen von CCP Geschenke und glaub
auch wieder Feuerwerk. *g*
U.a. gibt's (eventuell ?!) pro aktivem Account diesen Battlecruiser geschenkt:
http://cdn1.eveonline.com/www/newssystem/media/64546/1/Gnosis_BattleCruiser.jpg

Alles weitere über die Festlichkeiten und Goodies Ingame  kann man hier nachlesen (z.Z. ist die News aber noch in englisch):
EvEGer News: Celebrating Ten Years of EVE Online



@Robonator: Das Video oben von deinem Link fast gut das zusammen, WAS Eve ausmacht! Nice!


----------



## Robonator (4. Mai 2013)

> Lvl 2 -standing 1.0


Is nicht. Man braucht 2.0 :/ Kann keine Lv2er machen und die Coorp sagt ich muss 2.0 haben
Damn it. 




> U.a. gibt's pro aktivem Account diesen Battlecruiser geschenkt:
> http://cdn1.eveonline.com/www/newssy...tleCruiser.jpg




Goil 


Was ist PCU?


----------



## Reeaxe (4. Mai 2013)

Die genaue englische Bezeichnung der Abkürzung ist mir entfallen. 
CCP strebt die höchste bisherige Spieleranzahl auf dem Server an. 
Glaub bei irgendwas um die 60000 Spieler gleichzeitig ist aktuell der Rekord.

Für alle nicht Eve-Spieler, oder die, die es doch noch werden wollen...
Eve läuft auf einem einzigen Server - man trifft dort Spieler aus allen Herren Ländern...
....ok, außer China, die haben einen eigenen - glaub das ist was politisches *g*

Das Ein-Server-Prinzip ist auch noch etwas, was Eve besonders macht wie ich finde.
Es gibt eigentlich keine "Instanzen" wie aus anderen MMOs bekannt - bis auf das eigenen HQ auf der Station,
wenn man das dazu zählen möchte.
Jeder Spieler kann plötzlich bei einem in der Mission auftauchen und entweder freundlich, oder feindlich gesinnt sein. *g*


----------



## Robonator (4. Mai 2013)

Naja gut soweit ich gehört habe Läuft EVE schon auf mehreren Servern verteilt. Ist ja auch klar, ein Einziger könnte nie diese Last aushalten 
Deswegen hat man ja auch die Möglichkeit, größere Schlachten etc bei CCP anzukündigen damit diese dementsprechend in der Region mehr Leistung zur Verfügung stellen können


----------



## Reeaxe (4. Mai 2013)

Ein Server ist schon richtig.
So viel ich weis, sind halt die Sternensysteme in Eve auf einzelne Cluster des Servers verteilt.

Es ist halt nicht so, wie bei üblichen MMOs, das man erst gucken musst, ob man nun in der selben
"Instanz" wie sein Kumpel ist. 
Oder das man die Leute nicht sieht, obwohl man ja im selben Gebiet, bzw. direkt neben ihnen eigentlich
steht.

Dies gibt es in Eve nicht.
Ist man in System XYZ, dann sieht man auch alle die ebenfalls in System XYZ sind.


----------



## DarkMo (4. Mai 2013)

hmmmmm. wenn ich mir jetz noch nen acc generiere um das schiff abzugreifen, kann ich das überhaupt nutzen?  aber dann müsst ich ja die 3 wochen in eve investieren, was mir ebbes zu plötzlich kommt xD bin noch völlig unvorbereitet und hab doch eh kaum zeit ^^


----------



## Robonator (4. Mai 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmmmmm. wenn ich mir jetz noch nen acc generiere um das schiff abzugreifen, kann ich das überhaupt nutzen?  aber dann müsst ich ja die 3 wochen in eve investieren, was mir ebbes zu plötzlich kommt xD bin noch völlig unvorbereitet und hab doch eh kaum zeit ^^


 
Nee sofort nutzen können wirste es wohl kaum  Auch wenns ein Geschenk ist, braucht man die Skills um es zu benutzen


----------



## DarkMo (4. Mai 2013)

pah! saftladen! xD

naja, aber nen reiz übt es schon aus ^^ rotz da xD


----------



## Reeaxe (4. Mai 2013)

Trial-Account Spieler werden es glaub auch nicht bekommen.
Da müsste man sich direkt schon für morgen dann einen Full-Account machen.
Aber nur für das Schiff? 
Ich meine, Geschenke sind natürlich immer fein - aber als neuer Spieler extra dafür fix
einen Full Account machen? - Nachher gefällt es dir doch nicht, dann haste aber schon
für einen Monat bezahlt.
Ich will es damit nicht madig machen - aber überlegt sollte es schon sein.
Okay, wenn man sich sicher ist, das Eve einem liegen wird - dann nur zu.


----------



## DarkMo (4. Mai 2013)

asööö ^^ najut, dann brauch ichs ned. ich hätte ja wenn schon versucht in den 21 tagen kohle zu scheffeln wie ein gestörter um dann mit ingame kohlen zu blechen ^^


----------



## Reeaxe (4. Mai 2013)

Joa und einige Zeit brauch es ja auch, bis man als neuer Spieler einen Battlecruiser fliegen kann.
Dann ist doch noch die Frage, ob es wirklich morgen das Schiff für alle geben wird. 
(In den News von CCP ist es ja nun nicht unbedingt offen angekündigt - nur bisher das Bild.)

Es wurde glaub auf dem Fan Fest 2013 angekündigt.
Es kann auch sein, das es abhängig ist, wie lange man bei Eve dabei ist.
Naja, man wird es morgen sehn!


----------



## Robonator (4. Mai 2013)

Reeaxe schrieb:


> Joa und einige Zeit brauch es ja auch, bis man als neuer Spieler einen Battlecruiser fliegen kann.
> Dann ist doch noch die Frage, ob es wirklich morgen das Schiff für alle geben wird.
> (In den News von CCP ist es ja nun nicht unbedingt offen angekündigt - nur bisher das Bild.)
> 
> ...


 
Naja ich bin seit ca 2010 dabei, ich hoffe das reicht  

Btw bin ich dir so unangenehm das du mich bei Neverwinter gestern sofort wieder löschen musstest?


----------



## Reeaxe (4. Mai 2013)

Off Topic 

? Echt ? Sorry, schick mir mal deine Neverwinter Namen z.b. per Mail. sonst wird's zu lange off Topic 
Wusste ja nicht, das du das gestern warst. Da waren 2 Leute und ich hab nur mitbekommen, das
ich wohl aus Versehen geaddet wurde.


----------



## CiSaR (4. Mai 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> asööö ^^ najut, dann brauch ichs ned. ich hätte ja wenn schon versucht in den 21 tagen kohle zu scheffeln wie ein gestörter um dann mit ingame kohlen zu blechen ^^



Soweit ich weiß musst du mindestens einmal bezahlen und in 21 Tagen bekommst du die Kohle als Anfänger niemals zusammen


----------



## Schmidde (5. Mai 2013)

Mal ne Frage von einem "Noob"  (bin 4 Tage alt)

Wie und wo vertick ich den am besten meine Abgebauten (bzw aufbereiteten) Mineralien?
Hab mir schon sagen lassen das ich in den großen Handelszentren (Jita währe nur 4-5 Sprünge weit weg) am besten bedient wäre.

Nur hab ich keine Ahnung zu welchen Preis ich das Zeug verkaufen soll. Über/Unter Regionalem Durchschnitt, für wie lange ich das Verkaufsangebot reinstellen soll...etc.


----------



## CiSaR (5. Mai 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage von einem "Noob"  (bin 4 Tage alt)
> 
> Wie und wo vertick ich den am besten meine Abgebauten (bzw aufbereiteten) Mineralien?
> Hab mir schon sagen lassen das ich in den großen Handelszentren (Jita währe nur 4-5 Sprünge weit weg) am besten bedient wäre.
> ...


 
In Jita hast du halt riesen Konkurrenz und vllt auch gute Preise, wenn du es aber auf einer Station verkaufst auf der die Konkurrenz nicht so hoch ist sind deine Chancen es schneller zu verkaufen bestimmt höher 

Preis:
Wenn du etwas verkaufen willst öffnet sich ja so ein Fenster und in diesem Fenster gibt es auch ein Symbol mit einer Lupe. Klickst du die an öffnet sich eine Übersicht sämtlicher Verkaufs- und Kaufsorder. Ich persönlich schau immer das ich im Regionalen Durchschnitt wenigstens bei 0 bin. Weiterhin schaue nach der angebotenen Menge. Da ich immer recht große Mengen verkaufe setze ich meine Preise immer so das ich vom Preis der niedrigste mit der meisten Menge bin das hat bis jetzt immer super funktioniert 

Zeitraum:
Immer Maximum


----------



## Schmidde (5. Mai 2013)

Hatte sogar Glück und ein Teil ging über Sofortkauf (bzw Kaufauftrag) gleich weg


----------



## Robonator (5. Mai 2013)

Hab mir heute mal die Contacts und Social Skills gekauft... 20 Mio alleine für das Security Contacts Skillbook 

Aber mich nervt das. Ich muss auf ein 2.0 Standing kommen um Level 2 Missionen machen zu können. Will aber keine Missionen gegen z.B. Gallente machen. Wenn ich 1 Mission ablehne dann verliere ich mehr Standing als ich durch 1 Mission machen kann. 4h warten läuft ja auf das selbe hinaus, dauert ewig. Und der nächste Lv1 Agent ist 19 Sprünge entfernt und dann auch noch im Lowsec 




Btw morgen solls die Gnosis geben. Ich kann für sie keine Anforderungen finden. Scheinbar kann man sie auch ohne Skills fliegen o.O
Aber jemand wird sich morgen freuen. In Jita ist ein Kaufgesuch: ~500mio 

Werd mir gleich mal das T-Shirt hier bestellen. Hehe
https://store.eve.com/zero.zero-collection/musterbrand/pilot-t-shirt-113


Edit2:
Hab mal ein Video hochgeladen vom Feuerwerk in Jita gestern. Mal gucken was da heute so abgeht 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB9Ibke0mJk


----------



## CiSaR (6. Mai 2013)

Richtig für die Gnosis brauchst du keine Skills 
Werde sie morgen mal fitten und schauen was das Teil drauf hat 

Ich hätte gerne das Tshirt mit der Map drauf aber genau das ist nicht lieferbar


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Richtig für die Gnosis brauchst du keine Skills
> Werde sie morgen mal fitten und schauen was das Teil drauf hat
> 
> Ich hätte gerne das Tshirt mit der Map drauf aber genau das ist nicht lieferbar


 
Ich wollt ja eigentlich die Jacke haben aber 120€ sind dann doch schon etwas heftig 
Bei Jinx gibts noch n T-Shirt von der Raven und bei Amazon zu den verschiedenen Fraktionen ^^

Ich werd mir heute mal n Schiffchen mit Festival Launchern ausstatten und Feuerwerk in Jita machen


----------



## XT1024 (6. Mai 2013)

1. WTF diese Seite läd neu und mein Text ist fott. 
2. WTF 482 MB Patch?
3. 2 Mbit FTW 


Robonator schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal die Contacts und Social  Skills gekauft... 20 Mio alleine für das Security Contacts Skillbook


 Die gibts auch günstig für LP. Ich habe bei so vielen corps LP, mit denen ich nichts anzufangen weiß.



Robonator schrieb:


> Aber mich nervt das. Ich muss auf ein 2.0 Standing  kommen um Level 2 Missionen machen zu können. Will aber keine Missionen  gegen z.B. Gallente machen. Wenn ich 1 Mission ablehne dann verliere ich  mehr Standing als ich durch 1 Mission machen kann. 4h warten läuft ja  auf das selbe hinaus, dauert ewig. Und der nächste Lv1 Agent ist 19  Sprünge entfernt und dann auch noch im Lowsec


 Das muss ich nach dem patch in 2-3 Stunden mal mit meinen research alt prüfen. Ich bin leider  bei sämtlichen factions über 2.0. EVE Agents - EVE-Online Agent finder und sämtliche andere Quellen meinen auch 1.0 für L2 Agenten.
Es gibt doch soo viele corps mit soo vielen Agenten. Abbrechen und andere machen.  


CiSaR schrieb:


> Richtig für die Gnosis brauchst du keine Skills
> Werde sie morgen mal fitten und schauen was das Teil drauf hat


Das Teil bleibt wie die anderen special ships in Jita in der Garage.


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> 1. WTF diese Seite läd neu und mein Text ist fott.
> 2. WTF 482 MB Patch?
> 3. 2 Mbit FTW
> 
> ...


 


Patschnotes
Patch Notes for Retribution 1.2 - EVE Community


----------



## CiSaR (6. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Das Teil bleibt wie die anderen special ships in Jita in der Garage.



Je mehr davon drauf gehen desto höher gehen die Preise


----------



## XT1024 (6. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Patschnotes
> Patch Notes for Retribution 1.2 - EVE Community


 Meh es ging um die Menge für null Inhalt für mich. Grafikupdate für cap ships sehe ich eh nie und Drohnen auch nur ab BS Größe.



CiSaR schrieb:


> Je mehr davon drauf gehen desto höher gehen die Preise


 Ja aber wenn meins kaputt ist hilft mir das auch nicht weiter.


So patch nach 3 Stunden endlich fertig.


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2013)

> So patch nach 3 Stunden endlich fertig.


Böse Leitung die du da hast  Bei mir hats ca 10 Min gedauert. 

Hab bis eben Level 3 Missis gemacht mit jemand anderen. Die Level 3 Blockade ist ja Super  
Mein Mitstreiter musste rausjumpen wegen sein Schild und ich hab die Typen weggetankt  Dabei hab ich nur nen normalen T2 Armor Rep.


----------



## Reeaxe (6. Mai 2013)

Es wurden ja noch ein paar Bugs und Co. entfernt in dem Patch.

Wegen Grafik Updates...
...es müsste aber doch jedem auffallen, das die Station Hangars anders aussehen als sonst?! *g*
Sind (glaub) u.a. neue Texturen und Effekte im Hangar.


----------



## CiSaR (6. Mai 2013)

Jup die Hangar Texturen sind jetzt wesentlich höher aufgelöst als vorher


----------



## XT1024 (6. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Böse Leitung die du da hast  Bei mir hats ca 10 Min gedauert.


 Und ich war mit vollen 2 Mbit verbunden aber der downloader war irgendwie lahm, der hat auch WoT währenddessen nicht gestört. 

Überflüssiges Teil. Ich komme in die Station und mache das Inventar auf,  lade Zeug um, mache den Markt oder Verträge auf. Da sehe ich davon eh  nix.


Was anderes: Micro Jump Drives bringen ja einen 150% Bonus  auf die Signatur mit. Ist der permanent oder nur wenn das Teil aktiv ist?
Als cruise Raven sieht das Teil eigentlich toll aus. Kein -cap wie vom  MWD, 100 km Sprung reicht bei 177 km cruise missile Reichweite (und 90  km targeting range ). Na zum Glück gibts genug low slots.


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2013)

> Micro Jump Drives bringen ja einen 150% Bonus  auf die Signatur mit. Ist der permanent oder nur wenn das Teil aktiv ist?


Soweit ich gehört habe nur wenn aktiv.


----------



## Reeaxe (6. Mai 2013)

Ja Ja "überflüssig" -  *g* wenn alle so denken würden wären wir noch bei C64 Grafik oder noch schlimmer 

Und wie gesagt, ist ja nicht nur das. Dust wurde auch weiter in Eve eingebunden. 
Ich muss mal bald sehen, wie man mit den Dustleuten gut isk verdienen kann, wenn das mal voll integriert ist. *g*


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2013)

Hab da mal fragen:
Gibt es noch einen anderen Skill, außer Gunnery und Rapid Firing der meine Feuerrate erhöht? (Geht um Artys)
Was wäre der nächst beste Armor Repairer nach dem T2 Medium ? 
Mir wurde einer von den Factions gepostet aber die paar hundert Millionen hab ich dann doch nicht 

Achja und warum wird bei den Fittings von Schiffen wie z.B. der Hurricane immer noch 2x Light missile Launcher dazugepackt? Warum keine Heavy? Oder eine 6. Arty oder irgendwat anderes? 
Hab bei mir jetzt einmal mal 2 Meta 4 Missilelaunchers eingebaut und die bringen mir immerhin mehr DPS und können auf höhere Range abgefeuert werden.


----------



## CiSaR (7. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab da mal fragen:
> Gibt es noch einen anderen Skill, außer Gunnery und Rapid Firing der meine Feuerrate erhöht? (Geht um Artys)
> Was wäre der nächst beste Armor Repairer nach dem T2 Medium ?
> Mir wurde einer von den Factions gepostet aber die paar hundert Millionen hab ich dann doch nicht
> ...



Zum ersten: schau mal in den Verträgen nach gisti b-type ... den genauen Namen kann ich dir erst heute Nachmittag geben. Hab die Dinger in meinen Hulks und die fangen gut was ab 
Kosten aber trotzdem um die 50 mio.

Liegt vllt am Cap? Lieber zwei kleinere Waffen und dafür hält der Cap länger wenn das MWD aktiv ist?
Wäre jetzt meine Theorie aber was Kampfschiffe angeht hab ich halt kaum Ahnung^^


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2013)

Naja ich nutze eigentlich immer nen Afterburner und der Cap bleibt Stable ^^ 
Mit 2 Armordinger, 1 Repairer und einem Afterburner hätt ich immer noch genug Cap um noch mehr Waffen oder noch nen Repairer mitzunehmen, hätte ich den Platz dafür 

Hab in der letzten Zeit einfach fast alle Skills die dafür verantwortlich sind auf 5 gepumpt 

Aber gut hab auch 3x Cap Recharger drin, muss mal gucken ob ich einen nicht rausnehmen kann. 
Zum Gisti b-Type:  50 Mio sind zu teuer, das kann ich mir definitiv nicht leisten 


Btw hab mal wieder n Videochen gemacht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsQ4Qg1wf0Y


----------



## CiSaR (7. Mai 2013)

Na nen Afterburner saugt ja auch nicht so wie ein MWD


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2013)

Ja das stimmt. Hab mal nachgeguckt. Ich müsste meine Repair und Resistance dinger rausnehmen für den 




Heute bekam ich die Mail das mein EVE T-Shirt heute abgesendet wurde. Eben hats geklingelt und es ist schon da


----------



## CiSaR (7. Mai 2013)

Haben die DHL jetzt MWD´s verpasst


----------



## Reeaxe (7. Mai 2013)

Wie schaut's eigentlich mal mit Ingame Chat aus? Postet doch einfach mal hier eure Eve-Char Namen und ich schick euch ne Einladung für nen Chat-Channel in Eve.
Oder schickt mir einfach eine PM hier, wenn ihr nicht gerne euren Charnamen allen zeigen wollt.
Wenn ich die Tage in Eve on bin, lad ich dann alle Interessierten in den Channel ein. Gern auch Neuling.
Zum Plaudern und Fragenstellen.


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2013)

Meine Missionrunnerin heißt: Lysiah
Ist auch der Char mit dem ich am meisten Online bin 

War heute mit meiner Hurricane mal inner Level 4 Missi und konnte die Gegner problemlos wegtanken  
Mein Armor repairer hat einfach fröhlich gegenan gereppt.
Hab aber danach auf Schildtank gewechselt und mit 720mm Arty eingebaut. Nun hau ich auch mal Damage rein


----------



## CiSaR (7. Mai 2013)

Mein Hauptchar ist C1SaR 
Heute war ein super mining Tag, hab gut Kohle gemacht 
Jetzt noch die Mineralien verkaufen und ich hab meine Rhea 

Es geht doch auch nix über nen Ally TS mit nem verrückten Haufen wo aus versprechern Runninggags werden


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2013)

Ja das kenn ich 
Fühl mich in meinem Coorp-TS nur immer fehl am Platze weil die alle schon so "alt" sind


----------



## Cosmas (8. Mai 2013)

mein main is: Varimatras deVolair

cisar, die rhea is doch hässlich...ich find meine Ark viel schöner 

ach robo...da kommste iwann auch noch hin...unsere jüngsten sind mitte 20 der grossteil aber eben auch eher mitte 30 bis leicht über 40, mit familie incl bis zu 4 kids, haus, hof, hund und katzen. 

ach und nur mal so zum spass (wenn auch schon ewig, dank inspirationsmangel, nix neues mehr) der blog meines CEO's: DarthMopp´s EvE Log: Dezember 2007


----------



## CiSaR (8. Mai 2013)

Cosmas schrieb:


> cisar, die rhea is doch hässlich...ich find meine Ark viel schöner


 
Ne die Rhea ist der schönste JF von allen


----------



## XT1024 (8. Mai 2013)

Pff die Änderungen, die mir im Laufe der Zeit auffallen, sind... mindestens interessant. Ich muss mal sämtliches meta 0 Zeug verkaufen oder schreddern. Da gibt es Sachen: Meta 0 kinetic shield hardener kostet >150k in Jita, die meta 2 Version 20k. Gestern hatte ich von denen noch einen ganzen Haufen für deutlich unter dem Materialwert abgestaubt. Jetzt habe ich einen Lebenszeitvorrat an *Limited Kinetic Deflection Field I*  oder 1 mio. Gewinn.

Die Mineralienpreise (Jita) sind wohl _etwas_ gestiegen. In meinem Rechner waren noch Preise, von denen man _als Käufer_ jetzt nur träumen kann.

Mein Raven-tank ist aber momentan eher  Da muss ich wohl doch einmal die passenden Resistenzen anlegen und nicht Drake-style stumpf 2 invuls einbauen und glücklich sein. 

Frachter und die Stylefrage? Minmatar > Rest aber da die inneren Werte zählen...


----------



## Anubis12334 (8. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Die Mineralienpreise (Jita) sind wohl _etwas_ gestiegen. In meinem Rechner waren noch Preise, von denen man _als Käufer_ jetzt nur träumen kann.


 
Naja im Verhältnis zu vor einem Jahr sind sind um ~ 0,9 ISK gefallen


----------



## Reeaxe (9. Mai 2013)

Hier mal noch der Link zum neuen, deutschsprachigen Eve Trailer, der ein wenig die Geschichte hinter Eve zeigt.
EVE Universe: Die Ursprünge - YouTube


----------



## Minga_Bua (9. Mai 2013)

Hej würd mic hauch über n invite in den Chat freuen.

Xu Da


----------



## XT1024 (20. Mai 2013)

Huch das Inventar hat ein Limit von 1.000 verschiedenen Gegenständen. 
Ich habe mal das ganze über das Universum verstreute Zeug nach Jita verfrachtet und bin dort auf das Limit gestoßen. Dann muss ich das Zeug mal anders organisieren.


----------



## Robonator (20. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Huch das Inventar hat ein Limit von 1.000 verschiedenen Gegenständen.
> Ich habe mal das ganze über das Universum verstreute Zeug nach Jita verfrachtet und bin dort auf das Limit gestoßen. Dann muss ich das Zeug mal anders organisieren.


 
Echt? oO Hab auch schon so viel kram angesammelt ^^


----------



## CiSaR (20. Mai 2013)

Sortiere das doch einfach in Container ein


----------



## XT1024 (20. Mai 2013)

Container hatte ich schon probiert aber das finde ich kaum übersichtlicher.

Ich habe jetzt 2 Tage lang alles zusammengesammelt während ich in WoT unterwegs war.  Sigil und Heron (bzw. die passende exploration frig) sind , die 400 m² reichen für kleinere Sammelaktionen aus verstreuten Gebieten.
Jetzt muss ich im assets Fenster nicht mehr 200x scrollen. Solche Kaufaufträge für 0.01 ISK, Reichweite Region spare ich mir jetzt aber.

Meine Attributverteilung nervt mich doch etwas. Wenn ich nur wüsste, warum ich auf Int+Mem gegangen bin. 
2 Monate und ich hätte alles sinnvolle Zeug aus Engineering und Electronics. Danach kann ich ja noch etwas in der Industrie wildern oder 13 Tage in scrapmetal processing versenken.


----------



## CiSaR (20. Mai 2013)

Die Attribute habe ich eig immer auf Standard es sei den mein Skillplan ist entsprechend lang^^

Scrapmetal auf 5 bringt dir ja nur im 0.0 was


----------



## XT1024 (20. Mai 2013)

Deshalb ja _versenken_. Die Skillzeit lohnt sich so oder so für mich nicht und die restlichen 13 Tage spare ich mir jetzt auch, maximal RefEff mache ich noch voll.

Attribute: Standardverteilung? Na das ist gruselig. Perception+Will (oder doch Int+mem für den Industrialisten?) - da gibts genug zu tun. Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal alles halbwegs sinnvolle mit Int+Mem mit. Das wären dann 190 Tage und ich wäre fertig und eine Neuverteilung fast verfügbar. 

So 2 Stunden L2 Missionen mit Caracal: 670 m² loot, 122 verschiedene Teile. Deshalb wird Jita so schnell voll.


----------



## CiSaR (20. Mai 2013)

Na wenn der Skillplan eine Attributsänderung sinnvoll macht dann nutze ich dies natürlich, so wie bei meinem Acc den ich jetzt auf die Qualle skille


----------



## Robonator (20. Mai 2013)

Du lootest Lvl 2 Missionen? Ich hab da noch nie was wertvolles gefunden  Bei dem Kleinkram der dabei rauskommt spar ich mir die Zeit lieber und mach ne Missi mehr ^^ Oder halt gleich LvL 3 fliegen


----------



## XT1024 (21. Mai 2013)

Meh 10 Minuten Text verloren. 

Ich fliege die L2 ja nicht im ~ 100 m/s Raven. 
Looten  incl. salvage kostet doch keine oder kaum Zeit extra. Um an L3  zu  kommen muss man halt durch L2.

Gestern u.a. einen Arbalest LML gefunden: Ankaufspreis in Jita 3.2 mio.


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Naja 100m/s Raven besitze ich auch nicht  Hab das damals noch mit ner Hurricane + AB gemacht, da kam ich auf ca 410m/s
Level 2 Mission hab ich ca 2 gemacht. Danach waqr der Contacts und Security Contacts Skill fertig und ich hatte plötzlich nen Standing von 3.7 

Und naja den Wertvollsten Kram hab ich bisher bei einer DED gefunden.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (21. Mai 2013)

Habe mir jetzt mal so ein 14 Tage Testaccount zugelegt und will mal schauen wie das Spiel so ist! (:
Vielleicht kann ich als Schüler dann später 15€ im Monat ausgeben wenn es mir denn sehr gut gefällt


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Warum denn nur die 14 Tage? Wenn dich jemand eingeladen hätte dann hättest du nun 21Tage 

Mal so als kleiner Starttipp: Mach das Tutorial und such nach netten Leuten. Der Reeaxe kann dich bestimmt in unseren Chat einladen ^^ 
Wenn man das Spiel Solo anfängt dann kann es recht schnell langweilig bzw demotivierend werden. Grade wenn man Fragen zu etwas hat


----------



## ParaD0x1 (21. Mai 2013)

Oh ... verdammt  
Aber ob 14 Tage oder 21 sind finde ich erstmal egal, ich zocke wenn ich teste sowieso 8Std+ am Wochenende und 4 Std min. in der Woche pro Tag 

Okay, habt ihr ein TS oder seit ihr im offiziellen Ts von PCGH unterwegs? 
Und wie groß ist EVE ?! 

Aber ich glaube, das ich mich recht schnell dort einfinden werde .. hoffentlich


----------



## CiSaR (21. Mai 2013)

Jo hier haben doch mittlerweile genügend einen 21 Tage Link gepostet 

Ich sollte so einen mal in meine Sig machen^^


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Eve hat ein paar Gigabytchen. Ich glaub 5 musste schon saugen. 
Aber auch wenn dir 21 Tage egal sind. Solltest du den Account aktivieren dann bekommt der der dich eingeladen hat nen Monat Spielzeit 

Im TS sind wir eigentlich gar nicht. Sehen uns halt in diesem Chatroom von Reeaxe immer ^^


----------



## ParaD0x1 (21. Mai 2013)

5 Gigabyte ist doch gemütlich! (:
Nicht so wie andere Games die 21+ Gig haben


Okay, naja ich werde es mir dann heute Abend mal in Ruhe alleine anschauen und dann urteilen (:


----------



## CiSaR (21. Mai 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> 5 Gigabyte ist doch gemütlich! (:
> Nicht so wie andere Games die 21+ Gig haben
> 
> Okay, naja ich werde es mir dann heute Abend mal in Ruhe alleine anschauen und dann urteilen (:



Willkommen in New Eden


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Insgesamt komme ich auf 12.4GB bei mir. 
Dann mal viel Spaß heute Abend. 
Und nimm dir die Zeit, ich kenne bis jetzt 7 Leute denen ich von dem Spiel erzählt habe, aber die einfach nicht die Geduld für das Game hatten und deswegen recht schnell wieder aufgehört hatten.  :/


----------



## ParaD0x1 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich liebe Komplexität von Spielen ((: !
Das hindert mich nicht dran, glaub mir

Danke @CiSaR


----------



## CiSaR (21. Mai 2013)

Jo Geduld, viel Zeit und lange Planung^^

Habe jetzt einen Account angelegt den ich erst in über einem Jahr einsetzen kann


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Jo Geduld, viel Zeit und lange Planung^^
> 
> Habe jetzt einen Account angelegt den ich erst in über einem Jahr einsetzen kann


 
Höh wie meinst du das? Nen Alt und dem die Skills brauchen so lang oder wie? ^^


----------



## CiSaR (21. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Höh wie meinst du das? Nen Alt und dem die Skills brauchen so lang oder wie? ^^



Jup genau ist jetzt mein 4. Acc und der soll dann mal ne Rorqual bedienen und Boni geben aber bis die höher sind als von meinem Orca Acc dauerts über ein Jahr xD


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Oh man. 
Miner...


Ich werde wohl niemals das Geld haben um 4 Accounts gleichzeitig am laufen zu haben


----------



## CiSaR (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich könnte die 4 Accs mit ISK bezahlen aber die brauche ich zurzeit noch für die Rhea und meine Rorqual Pläne


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Btw hab gestern mal nen Contract gefunden für ne Maelstrom mit ein bischen was von T2 Equip + T2 1400mm Arty war das glaub ich. Ohne Rigs für ca 220mio. Hab den Contract so gut es ging gecheckt konnte aber keinen haken dran finden. 
In den nächsten Tagen bekomme ich sowieso etwas Geld und da ich eher auf Minmatar geskillt bin würd ich mir wohl die Maelstrom kaufen. Ist das n gutes Angebot?


----------



## XT1024 (21. Mai 2013)

Der Haken ist der Preis für rigs.
Müsste man natürlich genauer ausrechnen aber ohne Rigs vmtl. eher nicht DAS Schnäppchen. Das nackte Teil kostet 200 mio, die 1400mm T2 Arty 4 mio. Bei Vollbestückung und noch etwas Zubehör wären das 35-40 mio. für das Zubehör?
Keine Ahnung welche rigs du brauchst aber 3x large CCC kostet wohl auch 34 mio. und für 210 mio. gibts das Teil mit 3x CCC und sonst nix.
220+34 oder 210+40


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Was ist CCC?


----------



## CiSaR (21. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was ist CCC?



Chaos Computer Club


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Chaos Computer Club


 
Ja nee 

Btw WTF? Update? Warum updatet mein Launcher?
Jetzt sagt der Launcher keine Verbindung zum Contentserver... Und das Miniupdate von heutmorgen hab ich doch schon intalliert


----------



## CiSaR (21. Mai 2013)

Habe heute irgendwas von von fehlerhaften Updates gelesen


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Ja hab ich auch grad gelesen. Irgendeiner ihrer Webserver soll grad down sein und deswegen bekommt man das Bild angezeigt. 
Naja halt bis morgen warten ^^


----------



## ParaD0x1 (21. Mai 2013)

na mal sehen 

Bin grade frisch mit der Installtion fertig, hoffe das ich es heute noch spielen kann ^^


----------



## XT1024 (21. Mai 2013)

Probleme? Hmm ich war bis vor 10 Minuten drin und alles war chic.

CCC Large Capacitor Control Circuit I - EVElopedia


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> na mal sehen
> 
> Bin grade frisch mit der Installtion fertig, hoffe das ich es heute noch spielen kann ^^


 Wird schon 


XT1024 schrieb:


> Probleme? Hmm ich war bis vor 10 Minuten drin und alles war chic.
> 
> CCC Large Capacitor Control Circuit I - EVElopedia


 
Ach das Ding. Aber das kostet doch keine 10Mio oder so oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das da hab ich bei mir immer.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (21. Mai 2013)

So .. jetzt bin ich drin ..
Und gleich zum scheitern verurteilt .. 

Orientierung = 0! 
Naja ... ich versuch jetzt mal iwie die ersten Ausbildungen zu machen ^^


----------



## XT1024 (21. Mai 2013)

Mein launcher sieht etwas anders aus.


Robonator schrieb:


> Ach das Ding. Aber das kostet doch keine 10Mio oder so oO


Ich war gerade nicht in Jita aber: EVE-Central - Large Capacitor Control Circuit I - Market Browser


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Mein gott. Asl ich damals die Drake ausgerüstet habe hab ich ca 12mio für alle 3 bezahlt  



> So .. jetzt bin ich drin ..
> Und gleich zum scheitern verurteilt ..
> 
> Orientierung = 0!
> Naja ... ich versuch jetzt mal iwie die ersten Ausbildungen zu machen ^^


Wenn du hilfe brauchst dann sag bescheid ich helf dir gern ^^


----------



## ParaD0x1 (21. Mai 2013)

Ja morgen von 19-22 uhr dann so gerne ^^


----------



## XT1024 (21. Mai 2013)

Drake mit CCC? Und wenn doch dann bitte medium. 
EVE-Central - Medium Capacitor Control Circuit I - Market Browser


Ich glaube ich muss mal eine distribution corp L3-4 bereit machen. Schön neben WoT per Badger Mk. II afk fliegen und etwas Kohle, LP und storyline Missionen kassieren während ich auf den 29.12. warte.
Äh Badger ist doch englisch für Schnecke oder?


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

Ja mein gott von mir aus auch Medium. im CCC steht nicht drin ob large oder nicht  Hab da nicht drauf geguckt ^^

Der neue Launcher ist Spitze!


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Mai 2013)

Läuft das jetzt bei euch? Hatte auch die Meldung vorhin.

Was macht ihr hauptsächlich in eve? 

Hab mir mal Spaßeshalber nen Monat gekauft und überlege ob ich weiter spiele oder nicht. 
Falls ich weiter spiele würde ich mich gern wieder irgendwo anschließen. Faction Warfare würde mich mal Reizen. Macht jemand von euch sowas?


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2013)

Ja bei mir läuft es jetzt. Neuer schicker Launcher  Wurde auch eben angeschrieben. Hab endlich die versprochenen ISK bekommen + dicke fette Entschädigung muhhahahahaah 


> Was macht ihr hauptsächlich in eve?


Während ich skille tu ich Missionrunning oder Minern oder Scannen ^^ 
Oder einfacher gesagt: Ich mache PvE Missionen vom Typ Sicherheit, also NPC's vernichten oder Gebäude oder beides ^^ Minern heißt im Grunde mit nem Industry-Schiff in ein Belt stellen und Asteroiden abfarmen. Das Erz entweder veredeln oder roh weiterverkaufen ^^ Scannen ist halt mit nem Scannerschiff + Scansonden in verschiedenen Systemen nach Anomalien etc suchen. Dabei findest du häufig Wurmlöcher, Belts, oder Sites wo du Gas abfarmen oder Wracks etc findest. Mit dem nächsten Patch wird das Scannen auch nochmal einfacher gemacht. 


> Falls ich weiter spiele würde ich mich gern wieder irgendwo anschließen. Faction Warfare würde mich mal Reizen. Macht jemand von euch sowas?


Es gibt unzählige nette Coorps bei denen man sich bewerben kann, irgendwer würd dich bestimmt auch in diesen "PCGH" Chat einladen ^^
Oder gib mir deinen Ingame-Namen dann guck ich mal ob ich das kann.


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Mai 2013)

Danke. Das Spiel im großen und ganzen kenn ich schon. Hab das schon paar Jahre gespielt vorher. Wollte nur wissen ob jemand hier im Forum das besagte faction Warfare macht. Auf 0.0 und cap Fights habe ich erstmal keine Lust.


----------



## CiSaR (22. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja bei mir läuft es jetzt. Neuer schicker Launcher  Wurde auch eben angeschrieben. Hab endlich die versprochenen ISK bekommen + dicke fette Entschädigung muhhahahahaah



Was für eine Entschädigung? 



Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Danke. Das Spiel im großen und ganzen kenn ich schon. Hab das schon paar Jahre gespielt vorher. Wollte nur wissen ob jemand hier im Forum das besagte faction Warfare macht. Auf 0.0 und cap Fights habe ich erstmal keine Lust.



Dabei ist das 0.0 doch das geilste an EVE und das Faction Zeug gibt es doch hauptsächlich auch da oder?


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Mai 2013)

Es geht mir nicht um faction Module und son zeug. Seid ihr nie durch lowsec Gebiet durch wo oben stand "umkämpft"? Das ist faction Warfare.

0.0 ist Politik. Pvp sieht in der Regel so aus das du vergeblich versuchst Covert ops die auf der Durchreise sind zu catchen oder mit Riesen Pötten auf langweilig auf Strukturen zu schießen. 

Selten mal das ich an nen großen Fight teilgenommen habe wo 500+ Leute involviert waren. 

Und 0.0 Ratten jagen musst auch immer aufpassen, ein neut in System und der Spaß ist vorbei. Weil du weist nie welche Bomber oder cap Flotte der rufen kann. 

Und die stehen wenn's sein muss den ganzen Tag gecloaked irgendwo rum und warten auf ne Gelegenheit.


----------



## CiSaR (22. Mai 2013)

Achso das meinst du 
Gesehen ja aber habe nie dran teilgenommen da ich hauptsächlich Miner bin 

Es kann aber auch anders im 0.0 laufen 
Kleine Fleets und dann wird alles gejagt was man unterwegs findet. Das artet dann auch dank Jumpbridges zu richtigen Verfolgungsjagden aus xD 
Macht immer Spaß da im TS zuzuhören 

Das mit den cloakys ist schon richtig und für Miner sind die noch nerviger...
Allerdings ist man im 0.0 ja meist in einer Ally und die hat ja mehrere Systeme so das man gut ausweichen kann


----------



## DarkMo (22. Mai 2013)

was ist denn dieses ominöse 0.0? oder all die anderen komischen begriffe ><


----------



## ParaD0x1 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube 0.0 ist das "geschützte" System, also so zusagen die "Hauptbasis des Universums"?! 

Wenn du auch neu bist, hättest du Lust vielleicht mit mir zsm zu fliegen? (:


€dit: 0.0 ist die Sicherheitsstufe !! 
Habs grade auf meinem Profil gefunden .. ! 

Nick: Paradon Gallent


----------



## CiSaR (22. Mai 2013)

Richtig die Sicherheit geht von 1.0 bis 0.5 für das Empire, 0.5 bis 0.0 für das Low sec und von -0.1 bis -1.0 ist das Spieler beherrschte Gebiet quasi der wilde Westen 
Also 0.0 steht für den letzten Bereich


----------



## XT1024 (22. Mai 2013)

Ähh die haben tatsächlich den log off Knopf gestrichen?  Und dass der launcher standardmäßig geöffnet bleibt ist auch eher _naja_.

https://forums.eveonline.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=236836
Bei den Vorschlägen kann man auch nur  Ich muss ja nicht so oft wechseln aber schon jetzt nervt es eben weil es absolut unnötig ist.


Das (nicht verdiente, vom Bot verteilte) Kopfgeld von 111.111 ISK werde ich wohl auch nie los.


----------



## CiSaR (22. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Das (nicht verdiente, vom Bot verteilte) Kopfgeld von 111.111 ISK werde ich wohl auch nie los.



Lass dich abknallen das sollte das Problem lösen


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2013)

> Was für eine Entschädigung?


Mir wurde von jemanden mal eine kleine "Hilfe" in Form von ISK versprochen. Ca 8 Tage habe ich gewartet, gestern hat er sich endlich gemeldet und mir als Entschädigung weil ich solang warten musste noch n bischen mehr gegeben ^^


----------



## CiSaR (22. Mai 2013)

Netter Artikel 

Eine Volkswirtschaft namens EVE

EDIT: Krasser Kill


----------



## XT1024 (23. Mai 2013)

Na endlich mit dem gallente arc fast fertig. Also mit dem 330 low dps Raven war das doch eher eine Qual. Na ich mag halt Herausforderungen. Aber die 5-6 mio. in Caldar Navy cruises hätte ich mir sparen können. Jetzt liegen die erstmal bis zum nächsten Härtefall in der Ecke.
Gallente standing von 2.87 auf 3.76  Das erspart mir wohl einige L2 Missionen.

Und am Ende gibts wohl wieder etwa 200 mio. zu gewinnen:
EVE-Central - Syndicate Cloaking Device - Market Browser oder EVE-Central - Black Eagle Drone Link Augmentor - Market Browser

Und immer schön ein hull und armor repair Gerät mitnehmen. Wer soll sich die Reparaturen in der Station leisten können? 

Naja mit dem Kopfgeld kann ich wohl doch leben. 100 mio implants > 111.111 Kopfgeld.


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2013)

> EDIT: Krasser Kill


Tja was fliegt man auch mit solcher Fracht durch ein 0.6er 


Hab mich gestern übrigens selbst mal PVP-Entjungfert. Bin natürlich im Lowsec dann auch auf nen Piraten mit 7 Jahren Erfahrung gestoßen. Der Hat mich natürlich umgehauen, aber nicht ohne vorher noch die hälfte seiner Armor zu verlieren  Danach hat er mir leider das Cap abgesaugt und 2 Min später war ich tot. Verlust von 5 Mio


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. Mai 2013)

2minuten??? Man soll nicht mit dem essen spielen xD.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2013)

Die CE ist von EVE Online ist bei Amazon gelistet 
http://www.amazon.de/EVE-Online-10t...69390931&sr=1-122&keywords=collectors+edition


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2013)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> 2minuten??? Man soll nicht mit dem essen spielen xD.


 
Der Typ hat so lang gebraucht um mein Schild zu knacken ^^ Der hatte auch nur n kleines Schiff und den meisten Platz nehmen bei ihm die Neuts ein.




Ich bin jetzt ernsthaft für einen PCGH EVE-Chat. Wir sind hier mindestens 4 Leute. Von mir aus auch weiterhin der Chatroom vom Reaaxe da ^^ 


> Die CE ist von EVE Online ist bei Amazon gelistet
> http://www.amazon.de/EVE-Online-10th...ectors+edition


Super 
Leider immernoch so teuer :/ Hätt das Ding alleine wegen der Goldenen Capsule ganz gern :/


Sagt mal ist ein Blueprint einmalig oder kann man den so oft verwenden wie man will? Der Gnosis Blueprint ist ja Goldwert, grade wenn man den noch kopiert :o


----------



## XT1024 (24. Mai 2013)

_Gnosis Battlecruiser Blueprint, a five-run blueprint copy of the impressive 10th Anniversary gift ship_. - also nichts mit kopieren. 5x das Teil bauen und das wars. Auch die Kopie würde ich wohl aufheben.

150 € ist mir zu teuer.
_The Golden Pod_? So oft will ich das Ding nicht sehen. 
_Tash-Murkon Magnate_? Wieder ein Schiffchen, welches im Hangar vergammelt.
_New account CD Key with 60 days of game time_? Mir reicht einer.
_Mystery Code_ hört sich ja interessant an aber der Rest? 

Aber 50.000 SP als Ausgleich für die launcher Probleme geschenkt geht ab. Das wären bei mir gute 19 Stunden für Int+Mem skills. Und die werde ich mal schön investieren in... mal sehen.


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> _Gnosis Battlecruiser Blueprint, a five-run blueprint copy of the impressive 10th Anniversary gift ship_. - also nichts mit kopieren. 5x das Teil bauen und das wars. Auch die Kopie würde ich wohl aufheben.
> 
> 
> Aber 50.000 SP als Ausgleich für die launcher Probleme geschenkt geht ab. Das wären bei mir gute 19 Stunden für Int+Mem skills. Und die werde ich mal schön investieren in... mal sehen.


 
Hm aber naja 5x Bauen, 5x Gnosis verscherbeln wenn sie wieder wat Wert ist 

Es gab 50k SP geschenkt? Ernsthaft? Wie cool dann bin ich der T2 Arty wieder n Stückchen näher dran 



Ich kann mich aber immer noch nicht für ein Battleship entscheiden. Entweder Megathron oder Maelstrom :/


----------



## XT1024 (24. Mai 2013)

Mega und T2 Arty?  Na wenn's schee macht.


Einer der größten Nervfaktoren in EVE ist für mich die Navigation in der Nähe von irgendwelchen größeren Objekten. Man ist 2 km von dem Ding weg und trotzdem klappts nicht mit dem warp-out oder Anflug auf loot.


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Mega und T2 Arty?  Na wenn's schee macht.
> 
> 
> Einer der größten Nervfaktoren in EVE ist für mich die Navigation in der Nähe von irgendwelchen größeren Objekten. Man ist 2 km von dem Ding weg und trotzdem klappts nicht mit dem warp-out oder Anflug auf loot.


 
Wer sagt ich will die Megathron mit Arty zocken? Ich skille lediglich grade auf die Arty 

Was meinst du mit der Navigation? Das du dauernd irgendwie da gegen bumpst oder das du in den Warp willst und dann irgendwas vor dir ist und es erstmal ewig dauert bis du dran vorbei bist? ^^


----------



## XT1024 (24. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> oder das du in den Warp willst und dann irgendwas vor dir ist und es erstmal ewig dauert bis du dran vorbei bist? ^^


 Ja nur ist nichts im Weg. Unsichtbare Mauern oder sowas.


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2013)

Hmm gut das hatte ich bis jetzt eigentlich noch nicht


----------



## CiSaR (25. Mai 2013)

Da sind die riesigen Omber Brocken im Hidden Belt viel nerviger xD


----------



## XT1024 (26. Mai 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich in Jita keine Container benutze. Neues Zeug einlagern, alles markieren und repackage. Und zack ist der Container auch wieder verpackt und der Inhalt natürlich raus.
--------
Caldari arc nach gut 2 Tagen fertig. Da habe ich mich länger an einer Mission in der Gallente-Version gequält. 
125 mio. durch Missionsbelohnungen, das Labor für 220-250 mio.  und alleine in der letzten Mission über 60 mio. in Caldari dog tags. Ich weiß schon was ich in 3 Monaten mache.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2013)

Zur CE:

Ist der Blue-Print bzw. das Schiff denn was besonderes? 
Bin kein EVE-Spieler, aber ich lese schon seit einiger Zeit mit. 
Leider fehlt mir die Zeit für ein MMORPG. 



> Ich bin jetzt ernsthaft für einen PCGH EVE-Chat. Wir sind hier mindestens 4 Leute.


Falls Teamspeak auch ok ist, dann klopft doch mal bei SiQ und dem PCGH-Clan an. 
Die haben einen TS-Server. Fragt am besten mal SiQ. Er hat der Diablo III Crew auch erlaubt auf den TS zu kommen.


----------



## Cyberian (27. Mai 2013)

Ist es möglich Lvl 3 Missionen mit einer T2 gefitteten T1 Fregatte ala Rifter zu machen oder braucht man nen Cruiser oder sogar Battlecruiser? Die Lvl 2 Missionen spiele ich mehr oder weniger problemlos mit meiner Rifter daher frage ich .


----------



## XT1024 (27. Mai 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Zur CE:
> 
> Ist der Blue-Print bzw. das Schiff denn was besonderes?


 Das Schiffchen gabs für aktive Accounts zum 10. Geburtstag und ist entsprechend _halbwegs_ selten.  Irgendwann (in 10 Jahren? )  sind bestimmt einige/viele/... der verschenkten Schiffchen kaputt und  der Preis könnte etwas steigen. Momentan kostet das Teil maue 90 mio. Die  verdiene ich aber mit passenden Missionen bestimmt in 1-2 Tagen. Wer das  jetzt verkauft muss es echt nötig haben.

Ein paar € ähh ISK kann man mit der BPC irgendwann verdienen aber... ich  würde das Teil nicht verwenden. Nach 5 Durchläufen ist die Kopie weg.  Und das für jetzt 400 mio? 



Cyberian schrieb:


> Ist es möglich Lvl 3 Missionen mit einer T2  gefitteten T1 Fregatte ala Rifter zu machen oder braucht man nen Cruiser  oder sogar Battlecruiser? Die Lvl 2 Missionen spiele ich mehr oder  weniger problemlos mit meiner Rifter daher frage ich .


Habe ich noch nicht probiert und auch nicht vor  aber in L3 sind doch reichlich BC unterwegs.
Die sind für BC gemacht, mit gut ausgestattetem Cruiser wird das auch gehen aber einer Frig könnte doch etwas dps fehlen. 

Halb-AFK, stehend und geht-so ausgerüstet wird im Caracal auch eine L2 Blockade oder Damsel im Minmatar-Raum _teilweise_ ungemütlich.
L3 mache ich nur im BC, manche L4 gehen mit dem auch aber wozu habe ich ein BS?


----------



## SiQ (27. Mai 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Falls Teamspeak auch ok ist, dann klopft doch mal bei SiQ und dem PCGH-Clan an.
> Die haben einen TS-Server. Fragt am besten mal SiQ. Er hat der Diablo III Crew auch erlaubt auf den TS zu kommen.



Immer gerne. Bei Bedarf gibts schon bald einen EVE-Channel


----------



## Cyberian (27. Mai 2013)

Naja spiele erst seit 24 Tagen und habe auch die Mining Bärge geskillt daher fehlen mir die Skills für ein Battleship definitiv noch BC habe ich jetzt auf Stufe 1 aber weiß nicht ob da nicht ein Cruiser mit Stufe 3 Skill schon effektiver ist ???


----------



## XT1024 (27. Mai 2013)

Naja dann sollte man sich evtl. grob überlegen wohin die Reise gehen soll? BS auf 4, dazu eine Tonne an supportskills verbraucht einiges an Zeit. Da hilft einem Mining Barge auf 3-4 auch nicht weiter. 

Mit schlechten skills und Ausrüstung würde ich mir das mit einem Cruiser ja sparen. Mglw. braucht man dafür sogar einen T2 Cruiser.  Nur bis man so ein Ding fliegen kann hat man auch locker BC+Zeug geskillt und eine nette Basis für den weiteren Weg zum BS.

Rechne theoret. dmg und tank doch mal in EFT aus und vergleiche. Ohne BC macht man es sich in L3 nur unnötig schwer.


----------



## Cyberian (27. Mai 2013)

Habe Mining Barge nur auf 1 damit ich sie fliegen kann wenn ich Brain Afk Eve spiele ... Der Plan sind schon Missionen und dann PVP irgendwann. Will hat nur nicht die großen Pötte ohne die nötigen Support Skills fliegen daher meine Bedenken .


----------



## XT1024 (27. Mai 2013)

Dann direkt mit den support skills anfangen und BC nur auf 3 bringen? Spart einige Tage und irgendwann im BS bringt BC 5 nicht viel.

Ich könnte mit 21 mio. SP soo weit sein aber ich habe ja lieber je 2 mio. in Industry und Science versenkt.


----------



## Cyberian (27. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Dann direkt mit den support skills anfangen und BC nur auf 3 bringen? Spart einige Tage und irgendwann im BS bringt BC 5 nicht viel.
> 
> Ich könnte mit 21 mio. SP soo weit sein aber ich habe ja lieber je 2 mio. in Industry und Science versenkt.



Lol ich glaube das gehört dazu Punkte zu versenken naja dann muss ich wohl erstmal weiter 2er Missionen fliegen und Minen denn so richtig toll kann ich nen BC noch nicht ausstatten ? Wie hochsollte den die DPS und der Tank sein wenn man aktiv Tanken will in LVL 3 Missionen???


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. Mai 2013)

Also, hab jetzt mal ausführlich mich damit beschäftigt mit der Theorie-MASSE (krank .. ) und kann euch sagen, der Aufwand der betrieben werden müsste um sich halbwegs gute Sachen zu bekommen im Spiel ist mir dann doch zu groß und das ich auf bestimmte Skills hin mehrere Monate warten müsste... nicht so meine Sache :/

Zeitaufwand für mich leider nicht realisierbar ... 
Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß weiterhin! (:
Wäre das Kampfsystem vllt anspruchsvoller (FPS-Cockpit) hätte ich vielleicht doch Lust bekommen, aber so passiv zu sein gefällt mir leider nicht

Man sieht sich in anderen Games!


----------



## XT1024 (27. Mai 2013)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Lol ich glaube das gehört dazu Punkte zu  versenken naja dann muss ich wohl erstmal weiter 2er Missionen fliegen  und Minen denn so richtig toll kann ich nen BC noch nicht ausstatten ?  Wie hochsollte den die DPS und der Tank sein wenn man aktiv Tanken will  in LVL 3 Missionen???


 Die genauen Zahlen? Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte aber nicht gewartet bis BC, Waffen und support skills auf 4 waren. Es gibt halt auch einfache Missionen und an anderen beißt man sich die Zähne aus.
Sonst BC kaufen ausrüsten und mit http://eve-survival.org/ anfangen. Wirklich ANGST muss man ja nur vor scram frigs haben.

In der Zwischenzeit an 3.0 corp oder faction standing für L3 denken.
Was fliegen wir denn oder haben wir vor zu fliegen?




ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Also, hab jetzt mal ausführlich mich damit beschäftigt mit der Theorie-MASSE (krank .. ) und kann euch sagen, der Aufwand der betrieben werden müsste um sich halbwegs gute Sachen zu bekommen im Spiel ist mir dann doch zu groß und das ich auf bestimmte Skills hin mehrere Monate warten müsste... nicht so meine Sache :/
> 
> Zeitaufwand für mich leider nicht realisierbar ...


 Ja wenn man in den charplaner als Ziel _Titan_ eingibt motiviert das nicht so sehr. 
Nur kurz einen Plan zusammengestrickt: nach 38 Tagen kann man sämtliche relevante BC skills auf 3 haben incl. Drohnen. Und mit +2 implants gehts noch 2 Tage schneller.
Die Theorie ergibt sich mit der Zeit, muss man ja nicht auswendig lernen.
_
Aber hier soll ja niemand bekehrt werden._


----------



## Cyberian (28. Mai 2013)

Das Standing von 3.0 habe ich bei einer Corp die auch ziemlich viele LVL 3 Agenten hat erreicht. Als BC will ich die Hurricane fliegen .


----------



## CiSaR (30. Mai 2013)

Hier mal eine ordentliche Titan Schlacht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLqb-m1ZZUA

Hier noch der Bericht


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Hier mal eine ordentliche Titan Schlacht
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLqb-m1ZZUA
> 
> Hier noch der Bericht


 
Das war damals ziemlich heftig  

Hab btw immoment das Spielen eingestellt. Ein GM hat mir alle ISK genommen, so das ich im Minus bin und bisher hat der Support nicht geantwortet.


----------



## CiSaR (30. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das war damals ziemlich heftig
> 
> Hab btw immoment das Spielen eingestellt. Ein GM hat mir alle ISK genommen, so das ich im Minus bin und bisher hat der Support nicht geantwortet.



Was soll ein GM sein?


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Was soll ein GM sein?


 
Game Moderator oder Game Master. Jemand der z.B. im Spiel für Ordnung sorgt. Sozusagen eine Art Admin nur mit, meist, weniger Rechten.


----------



## CiSaR (30. Mai 2013)

Und mit welchem Grund hat er dir das Geld abgenommen?  oO


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

Angeblich hab ich es mir illegal beschafft. Ich nehme mal an die denken ich hätte mir die ISK in einem Shop oder so gekauft. 
Ich frag mich nur warum der Support nun seit über einer Woche nicht antwortet...


----------



## CiSaR (30. Mai 2013)

Hast du den ne große Spielerspende bekommen oder wie kommt der darauf xD


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Hast du den ne große Spielerspende bekommen oder wie kommt der darauf xD


 
Jop^^ War ja der Bekannte der meinte er hilft mir. Scheint wohl etwas viel Hilfe gewesen sein 
Naja ich sehe nicht warum sie mir das Geld nicht zurückgeben sollten, immerhin können beide Seiten ja die Wahrheit bezeugen ^^


----------



## CiSaR (30. Mai 2013)

Oh das ist ja echt doof gelaufen^^


----------



## XT1024 (30. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur warum der Support nun seit über einer Woche nicht antwortet...


 Viel zu tun, Wochenende, Urlaub? 
Mein winziges Anliegen wegen fehlendem faction standing Gewinn nach dem epic arc hat ich glaube 2-3 Tage gedauert. Und das ist doch kein Akt.

Na dann noch etwas AFK L4 distri Missionen fliegen. Ich muss noch etwas an der S-51 arbeiten.


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Viel zu tun, Wochenende, Urlaub?
> Mein winziges Anliegen wegen fehlendem faction standing Gewinn nach dem epic arc hat ich glaube 2-3 Tage gedauert. Und das ist doch kein Akt.
> 
> Na dann noch etwas AFK L4 distri Missionen fliegen. Ich muss noch etwas an der S-51 arbeiten.


 
Jetzt noch die S-51 holen? ^^


----------



## XT1024 (31. Mai 2013)

Aha. Ein L4 distri Agent will nicht mit mir sprechen, da mein standing _angeblich_ zu niedrig ist. 
5.28 corp standing reicht dem feinen Herrn wohl nicht? Ein anderer L4 der gleichen corp, 2 Systeme weiter, hatte mir 5 Minuten vorher jedenfalls eine Mission gegeben.

Naja wenigstens bin ich seit heute mein 111.111 ISK Kopfgeld los. 


Robonator schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die S-51 holen? ^^




---
Edit: sticky? Fesch!


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Aha. Ein L4 distri Agent will nicht mit mir sprechen, da mein standing _angeblich_ zu niedrig ist.
> 5.28 corp standing reicht dem feinen Herrn wohl nicht? Ein anderer L4 der gleichen corp, 2 Systeme weiter, hatte mir 5 Minuten vorher jedenfalls eine Mission gegeben.
> 
> Naja wenigstens bin ich seit heute mein 111.111 ISK Kopfgeld los.
> ...


 
Wat meinst mit Sticky? Ist der Fred angepinnt? Oh mein Gott was wäre das für ne Ehre


----------



## CiSaR (3. Juni 2013)

So hoffen wir mal das die Server heute wieder online gehen :/


----------



## XT1024 (3. Juni 2013)

Zum Glück hatte ich doch noch _etwas langes_  in der Warteschlange. _Currently                           training                                                  Metallurgy to level 5,                      Time                           remaining                                                 6d  18h 02m 00s _
Es gibt zwar unzählige wichtigere Skills aber besser als eine leere Schlange zu haben. Etwas Längeres hatte ich 5s vor dem Rausschmiss nicht gefunden. Vorher hatte ich noch etwas mit 22h Rest drin. 

Hätte man nicht aber Odyssey schon zum download anbieten oder gleich aufspielen können?


Nunja da hatte ich gestern halt reichlich Zeit, um mich um den KV-2 zu kümmern 



Robonator schrieb:


> Wat meinst mit Sticky? Ist der Fred angepinnt? Oh mein Gott was wäre das für ne Ehre


 Ja genau das.
Was macht das ISK Problem? Jetzt müsste der support ja Zeit für solche Anliegen gehabt haben.


----------



## CiSaR (3. Juni 2013)

Der Support dürfte null Zeit haben da das Problem eine DDoS Attacke war und auch sämtliche Foren und offizielle Websites tot sind...


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2013)

Joa ISK-Problem besteht weiterhin. Keine Rückmeldung bekommen. 
Vom Büchershop Thalia hab ich mein Geld aber auch nicht bekommen. Ich hab das Gefühl das machen CCP und Thalia extra


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juni 2013)

http://cdn1.eveonline.com/548234/EVE_Online_540656-548234_win.zip

Fertig. Lt. Patch Notes for Odyssey - EVE Community die richtige Version und der launcher hat es _jetzt_ auch gefressen.
Version: 8.30.548234

Wenigstens habe ich demnach noch Amarr BC auf 4 und Amarr+Mini Destroyer  "abkassiert". Wenn ich die Änderungen an den skills mal vorher gewusst  hätte. Das ist mir irgendwie entgangen.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2013)

:o Hurricane Fleet Issue? Wie cool


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juni 2013)

Auch chic: Radial Navigation Tool - Odyssey - EVE Online
Und wieder 50k SP geschenkt. 
Auf dem Papier habe ich auch 750k SP mehr durch Amarr BC auf 4,5. Die 3-4 Tage hätte ich auch noch in Gallente und Mini Cruiser 3 investieren können. 
Dafür kann man jetzt nach 30min Iteron V fliegen.

Aber ist die Änderung nicht fies für Leute, die gerade auf dem Weg zum Freighter waren? Gute 20 Tage in Industrial 5 versenkt für _fast_ nix?

Und die nächsten 2 Wochen werde ich wohl den undock Knopf suchen...


----------



## CiSaR (4. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten 2 Wochen werde ich wohl den undock Knopf suchen...


 
Haha ich dachte auch ähhhh und wie komme ich jetzt aus der Station raus xD

Hier der Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kmUf3fflrA


----------



## Craganmore (4. Juni 2013)

Macht Eve wirklich so viel spaß?? und muss ich das Jahre zocken um da weit zu kommen? Bei steam gibts grad nen Angebot für 5 Euro.


----------



## CiSaR (4. Juni 2013)

Es macht sehr viel Spaß und nein Jahre nicht aber ein Jahr musste schon investieren bis du größeres fliegen kannst und ich lerne nach 4 Jahren immer noch fast jeden Tag etwas dazu 

EDIT: Cool mittlerweile kann man auch über Steam PLEX kaufen und die Monatsbeiträge bezahlen


----------



## Shicehaufen (4. Juni 2013)

Ärsche treten kannste nach 2 Monaten. Bin grad sehr erfolgreich mit ner dramiel am pvp machen. Da gibt's nicht viele mittel gegen das schnellste Schiff im Spiel. xD ich hab grad sehr viel Spaß mit eve.


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> EDIT: Cool mittlerweile kann man auch über Steam PLEX kaufen und die Monatsbeiträge bezahlen


Ohja:
 Abonnements & PLEX können nur von Benutzern gekauft werden, die das EVE Online - _Gallente Bounty Hunter Starter Pack_ besitzen.

 EVE Online: _Amarr Explorer Starter Pack_ kaufen 

Ich setze da eher auf die Sonderangebote von CCP selbst:


> 1 x 6 Month EVE subscription     @ 49.95 EUR   = 49.95 EUR


  Bei dem Preis hätte ich wohl doch lieber für 1 Jahr zahlen sollen aber... wer weiß wie meine Lust und Laune in 1/2 Jahr ist. Der Preis war aber der Knaller. Für den Preis kann man auch einfach die skills laufen lassen.


----------



## Craganmore (4. Juni 2013)

Das angebot bei Steam ist aber das Hauptspiel oder?? oder brauch ich dafür dieses Hunter Starter Pack?


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juni 2013)

Ja ist das Spiel. Es gibt für Einsteiger diverse Pakete, in dem Fall die Amarr Variante mit einem Schiffchen incl. Ausrüstung und ein paar Skillbüchern.


----------



## Craganmore (4. Juni 2013)

Okaay danke. Und sonst so ein par tipps für Starter, ich denke da kann man viel falsch machen und würde einen sicherlich weit zurückwerfen?


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Okaay danke. Und sonst so ein par tipps für Starter, ich denke da kann man viel falsch machen und würde einen sicherlich weit zurückwerfen?


 
Naja wenn du das falsche Skillst dann geht halt Zeit flöten.
Ansonsten: Such dir eine nette Coorp. Grade als Neuling ist die Motivation sehr schnell im Keller wenn man alleine zockt


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juni 2013)

Erstmal schön gemütlich durchs tutorial spielen. Da lernt man die Grundlagen und das sollte man ausnahmsweise mal nicht überspringen.
Währenddessen werden bestimmt einige aufkommende Fragen geklärt.

Im Optimalfall weiß man recht früh, wo man mittelfristig hin will. PvP, PvE, genauer Missionen, Industrie und was weiß ich nicht alles. Sonst versenkt man schnell wertvolle skillzeit. Umskillen gibt es nicht, gelernt ist gelernt (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen).


OT: Und da habe ich schon wieder 100.170 ISK Kopfgeld auf mir. 
Und für command ships bräuchte ich jetzt  über 60 Tage, ich meine das war vorher bei weit unter 40 Tagen. Hauptsache ich hatte vor einiger Zeit Caldari Cruiser auf 5 gebracht.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2013)

> OT: Und da habe ich schon wieder 100.170 ISK Kopfgeld auf mir.


Du hast mehr Kopfgeld als ich ISK aufm Konto hab


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Jo ich kann es auch nur noch mal betonen mach auf jeden Fall das Tutorial und fang klein an. Nicht gleich auf ein Battleship skillen wollen 
Als Anfänger nicht bezahlbar, mach es entspannt der Reihe nach 

PS: habe aktuell 7 Mrd aufm Wallet und 2 Mrd in Ausrüstung xD


----------



## SiQ (5. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du hast mehr Kopfgeld als ich ISK aufm Konto hab



Du weißt ja wie du an die Kohle kommst


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Wie schaut das aus, Minen fürn Anfang? Ist das fürs spätere vorgehen noch sinnvoll? und ist das wirklich so stupide wie manche sagen??


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Minern ist jedenfalls ne super Geldquelle 
In den sicheren Systemen kann es schon stupide werden aber zumindest im 0.0 und gerade jetzt nach dem Patch wird das minern ziemlich heikel und man muss die ganze Zeit aufpassen also chillig ist das nicht mehr^^


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

okaay, weiß ich bescheid. Kann man das Minen später noch mit Bergbau oder so kombinieren?


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Das ist beides ein und das selbe


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

ohh


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Mining ist halt englisch für Bergbau


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

ach wie komm ich denn auf bergbau, ich meint producer.


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Achso das geht natürlich 
Du kannst dann auch Kampfschiffe fliegen oder Händler werden 
Das ist ja der Vorteil das du dich nicht festlegen musst


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Okaay danke für die Antworten. Weisst du zufällig ab wann die 30 Spieltage anfangen zu laufen? Habe Gestern bei Steam Eve für 5 Euro gekauft und schon installiert. Fängt die Spielzeit damit schon an oder erst wenn ich mich dort das erste mal Einlogge?


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Ne ich glaube ab dem Kaufzeitpunkt bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

kann man das nachschauen, wie lange man noch Zocken kann?


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Das kannst du auf der Account Verwaltungs Seite nach sehen.
Musst du mal bei Google nach eve Account Management suchen...bin mit Handy online sonst würde ich dir den Link hier posten


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Okaay danke, müsste mir erstmal einen Acc machen ^^


----------



## XT1024 (5. Juni 2013)

Wird wohl anfangen, wenn der key auf EVE Online is a Massive Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Space Game - EVE Online dem account hinzufügt wird.

Gerade 'ne Venture zum etwas AFK mining missionen fliegen für 320k gekauft. Dabei waren noch 3 (überflüssige? ach egal) resistenz rigs und 450k ISK in Erz.


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Könnte ich also theoretisch noch die 21 Tage Trial Version mitnehmen? und danach mit Steam den Acc. Aktivieren?


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Jup das dürfte Funktionieren


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Gut ^^ werd ich dann mal Versuchen wenn ich zuhause bin.

EDIT: Wie kann ich denn mit Steam dann meinen trial Acc. erweitern??


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Du müsstest von Steam einen Key bekommen haben mit dem du die Vollversion aktivieren kannst und wie das genau läuft steht eig bei Steam. Du musst aber glaube auch über die Account Management Seite von EVE


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

also ich hab jz alles installiert und geupdatet, wenn ich das halt über steam starte möchte der halt ne E-mail fürs Registrieren haben. Nen Key oder so habe ich aber nicht bekommen.


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2013)

Öhm meines Wissens nach sind die Versionen die du bei Steam kaufen kannst nur für komplett neue Accounts


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Jaa denk ich bis jz auch ^^


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2013)

Ja weil immerhin steht dort ja:


> Produktkeys werden mit bereits existierenden EVE Online Accounts nicht funktionieren.


Und mir wurd damals auch gesagt das die Versionen bei Steam nur zugebrauchen sind wenn du einen neuen Account anlegst. 


Man hat der Support bei EVE so viel zutun? Das ist jetzt bald das dritte WE an dem ich kein Geld habe


----------



## CiSaR (5. Juni 2013)

Hast du ne Petition geschrieben?


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Hast du ne Petition geschrieben?


 
Hab ich, vor ca 2 Wochen aber bisher keine Antwort.


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Mhm Schade, ich dachte ich könnte am Buddy Programm teilnehmen.


----------



## XT1024 (5. Juni 2013)

Das wird schon klappen, hatte es damals bei mir auch. Es ist ja ein neuer account.


> Produktkeys werden mit bereits existierenden EVE Online Accounts nicht funktionieren


Das steht bestimmt nur dabei, damit existierende (nicht-trial) Accounts nicht für 5 € den Monat abkassieren.

Der _CD-Key_ steht in der Steam Bibliothek am rechten Rand. Man braucht natürlich noch einen account auf EVE Online is a Massive Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Space Game - EVE Online und dort wird der key dann irgendwo eingegeben.
Ich glaube Steam hatte mich damals auch auf die richtige Seite geschickt.


Ausschnitt meiner Zahlungsübersicht:


```
27.06. CDKey       STEAM CdKey xxxxxxxxxxxx  30 Tage        Paid
04.06. FreeCCP     Promotional Game Time     14 Tage        Paid
```


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Entweder bin ich zu Blöd oder da steht in der bibliothek kein CD-Key.


----------



## XT1024 (5. Juni 2013)

Rechte Seite bei den Links, unter DLC, über Community-Guides.


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Ahh daa Okaay. Habe aber trotzdem keine Option die CD-Key heißt haben se wohl rausgenommen.


----------



## Craganmore (5. Juni 2013)

Nun musste ich schon ne petition schreiben, bei der quest Billianz ziehen 4/10 habe ich die container net eingesammelt und nun sind se weg...


----------



## XT1024 (5. Juni 2013)

Solche Missionen werden, wenn sie im quest log nicht als abgeschlossen markiert sind, i.d.R. nach der tägl. Wartung (11-11:30 Uhr GMT) zurückgesetzt und man kann die dann nochmal machen.
Geht ggf. schneller als auf den support zu warten. 

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem key? Irgendwie muss der doch in den CCP account kommen oder?


----------



## Craganmore (6. Juni 2013)

Asoo okaay ^^, aber ich muss sagen der Sup ist echt schnell hat keine 30 min gedauert, da hatten se die Missi schon neugestartet. Ja mit dem Key, weiss net ob das neu ist, aber man kann sich jz über Steam anmelden.


----------



## CiSaR (6. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab 2009 damals noch nen Key bekommen den ich dann bei CCP aktivieren musste deswegen kann ich dir da echt nicht weiterhelfen :/


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2013)

Die scheinen immoment echt Probleme zu haben bei CCP. 
Support-Tickets werden nicht beantwortet, DDoS-Attacken, Websiten sind öfters nicht aufrufbar oder zeigen Fehler an.


----------



## Craganmore (7. Juni 2013)

Hat wer ne Ahnung warum ich meine Mining Strahlen (also die Blauen Strahlen) nicht sehne kann ?


----------



## CiSaR (7. Juni 2013)

Hehe die schönen Grafikfehler 
Neuinstallation hilft meistens am besten


----------



## XT1024 (7. Juni 2013)

Grafik zu niedrig eingestellt, die Kamera zu weit entfernt, falsche Richtung, mining laser gar nicht aktiv? 
Mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt nicht ein.



CiSaR schrieb:


> Neuinstallation hilft meistens am besten


 Und das bei einer 2-3 Tage alten Installation? 


---
So endlich das Labor vom caldari arc verkauft. Diesmal waren es leider nur 223 mio. ISK.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2013)

"Nur" 
Wenn das nix für dich ist dann kannste sie ja mir geben. Wenn ich meine Kohle von CCP mal wieder zurück bekomme wäre ich dann nämlich bei meiner ersten Milliarde


----------



## Craganmore (7. Juni 2013)

Grafik habe ich auf höchsten Einstellungen, Kamera wenn ich ran oder raus Zoome passiert auch nix.  Aktiv sind se mein Laderaum füllt sich auch.


----------



## CiSaR (9. Juni 2013)

So da habe ich gerade für 6.42 Mrd ISK ne Rhea und ein bissl Sprit dazu gekauft


----------



## Craganmore (9. Juni 2013)

Bin froh wenn ich in 3 tagen meine Retriver hab


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Bin froh wenn ich in 3 tagen meine Retriver hab


 
Bin ich froh wenn ich in ca 25 Tagen endlich T2 Arty benutzen darf


----------



## ImNEW (9. Juni 2013)

Ist EVE eigentlich zu empfehlen? Das einzige was mich davon abhält ist eigentlich die <10€ im Monat. Das sind über 100€ im Jahr. Ist das Spiel wirklich so gut? Brauch was neues


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Ist EVE eigentlich zu empfehlen? Das einzige was mich davon abhält ist eigentlich die <10€ im Monat. Das sind über 100€ im Jahr. Ist das Spiel wirklich so gut? Brauch was neues


 
Du musst auf diese Art von Game schon stehen, sonst wirste damit keinen Spaß haben 
Grade am Anfang dauert es bis du dich eingewöhnt hast. Das Lernen ist einfach das was bei EVE mit am längsten dauert. 
Wenn man diese Art von Spiel allerdings mag, dann ist das Game auf jeden Fall Empfehlenswert. Wobei sich bei dem Spiel im Grunde eh alles nur ums Geld machen dreht.


----------



## Craganmore (9. Juni 2013)

Eve ist naja ein Spiel für sich. Am besten du nutzt erstmal die kostenlosen 21 tage und machst dir ein bild vom Spiel. Eve ist echt komplex und es gibt tausende möglichkeiten. Man muss halt geduld haben und wenn man den Anfang übersteht machts echt spass


----------



## ImNEW (9. Juni 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Eve ist naja ein Spiel für sich. Am besten du nutzt erstmal die kostenlosen 21 tage und machst dir ein bild vom Spiel. Eve ist echt komplex und es gibt tausende möglichkeiten. Man muss halt geduld haben und wenn man den Anfang übersteht machts echt spass


 
Je komplexer desto besser für mich. Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich kann mit ingamegeld mir Spielzeit kaufen? Wieviel kosten 2-3 Monate (Echtgeld)?


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Je komplexer desto besser für mich. Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich kann mit ingamegeld mir Spielzeit kaufen? Wieviel kosten 2-3 Monate (Echtgeld)?


 
1 Monat = 14.95€
3 Monate = 38.85€ / 12.95€ pro Monat
6 Monate = 71.70€ / 11.95€ pro Monat
1 Jahr = 131.40€ / 10.95€ pro Monat.

Gibt aber auch öfters Angebote wo du 3 Monate fürn zwanni oder so bekommst, gilt aber soweit ich weiß nur für bestehende Spieler. 

Ja du kannst dir mit Ingame-Geld eine Plex kaufen. Diese kann entweder für Aur ausgegeben werden, welches für Kleidung etc verwendet wird, oder du löst sie gegen 30 Tage Spielzeit ein.
Kosten ingame sind so bei ca 550mio ISK. 

Das Game ist recht komplex, wenn du es magst, dann sieh zu lass dich einladen und teste die 21 Tage voll aus


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2013)

21 Tage Testlink siehe meine Signatur 

Komme aber bitte gleich von dem glauben ab im ersten halben Jahr das Geld zu verdienen um das Spiel mit Ingamekohle bezahlen zu können 
Ne halbe Mrd ISK sind für einen Anfänger nen ganz schön großer Batzen 
Das wirst du beim testen dann aber selber merken. Wollte dir nur gleich die Illusion zerstören was dir in EVE noch öfters passieren wird


----------



## ImNEW (10. Juni 2013)

Ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den Steamrabatten so, dass ich die dann auch für ein bestehendes Konto einlösen kann oder nicht? Eve für 5€ hätte mich schon gereizt, nur ich hatte kein Guthaben aufm Konto


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2013)

Nein das geht nicht. Das ist nur für neue Acc


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Man Cisar, kannste nichtmal ne Warnung mit reinschreiben das es in der Sig ein Reflink ist? Du nimmst uns anderen ja die Chance


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2013)

Haha sry wußte nicht das hier wert auf fairen Wettbewerb gelegt wird 

Also an alle der Link in meiner Sig ist eine "Freundschaftswerbung" die neuen Spielern die Möglichkeit gibt das Spiel 21 Tage zu testen anstatt der üblichen 14 Tage


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Oder mit anderen Worten: Meldet man sich über den Link an und kauft das Spiel dann bekommt der Cisar 30 Tage Spielzeit gutgeschrieben. 


Naja einerseits hat es ja auch was gutes wenn ich immoment nicht spielen kann: Das Skillen vergeht irgendwie so viel schneller. Medium Projectile Turret ist nun auf 5, Small Turret in 2 Tagen ebenso und dann fehlt nur noch kleinkram und schwupps kann ich T2 Arty nutzen. 
Danach nur noch Large Projectile Turret auf 5 bringen und evtl. ne Maelstrom kaufen und T2 fitten 
Naja gut vor dem Kauf erstmal auf die Antwort von CCP warten


----------



## ImNEW (10. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Oder mit anderen Worten: Meldet man sich über den Link an und kauft das Spiel dann bekommt der Cisar 30 Tage Spielzeit gutgeschrieben.
> 
> 
> Naja einerseits hat es ja auch was gutes wenn ich immoment nicht spielen kann: Das Skillen vergeht irgendwie so viel schneller. Medium Projectile Turret ist nun auf 5, Small Turret in 2 Tagen ebenso und dann fehlt nur noch kleinkram und schwupps kann ich T2 Arty nutzen.
> ...


 
Aber es profitieren beide!


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Aber es profitieren beide!


 
Genau der eine kann länger testen und ich pflege mein Konto


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Jap das stimmt  
Das hatte ich aber auch im ersten Post erwähnt 


> Sollte jemand das Spiel einmal antesten wollen, dann einfach User hier im Forum anschreiben die das Spiel auch spielen. Mit ihrer Einladung könnt ihr das Spiel 21 statt 14 Tage lang testen


Die Sig ist halt ne andere Methode


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jap das stimmt
> Das hatte ich aber auch im ersten Post erwähnt
> 
> Die Sig ist halt ne andere Methode


 
Jup die mit deinem Post ja nicht ausgeschlossen wurde 
Aber jetzt wissen es ja eh alle damit ist es nicht mehr cool xD


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Jup die mit deinem Post ja nicht ausgeschlossen wurde
> Aber jetzt wissen es ja eh alle damit ist es nicht mehr cool xD


 
Verdammter Hipster  

Btw hat jemand von euch ne Megathron?


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2013)

Das seh ich als schwere Beleidigung an  

Nope aber ein Corpmember hat das BPO dazu nur das bringt dir auch nicht viel 
Was kostet der Schlitten den?


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Das seh ich als schwere Beleidigung an
> 
> Nope aber ein Corpmember hat das BPO dazu nur das bringt dir auch nicht viel
> Was kostet der Schlitten den?


 
Ich glaub der ist bei 250 oder 300mio. Bin am übelregen ob ich mir den oder die Maelstorm holen soll als BS. 
Hätt ja schon auch mal bock auf was anderes als Arty und Hybrid-Turrets hab ich auch schon ein bissel geskillt  
Und ich hab auch mal wieder Lust auf nen Armor-Tank.


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2013)

Davon hab ich ja eher weniger Ahnung aber hab jetzt nen Faction Fitting für ne Hulk bekommen womit sie Cap stable ist und problemlos zwei Ratten BS tankt 
Kostenpunkt über 800 mio ISK xD


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Oh man... Das ist ja gar nix. 
Hab meinen Coorp-Leader mal nach nem recht guten Maelstrom-Fitting gefragt weil er sie halt auch fliegt. 
Hab mir die Module angeschaut. Hab die Preise nachgeschlagen. Am Ende wäre ich bei ca 1.3Milliarden  
Alleine knapp 300mio für die Artys  


Hab aber voll Lust auf Armor-Tank. Schild mag zwar für PvP ganz nice sein, aber grade bei schwereren PvE-Missis hab ich lieber nen Armortank.


----------



## XT1024 (10. Juni 2013)

Immer diese Neureichen. 
Ich Geizknochen hab 1/2 Stunde überlegt, ob ich dread guristas shield hardener und -booster für zusammen 100 mio kaufen soll. 
Und ich warte seit Wochen auf ein _gutes Angebot_ für einen ausgerüsteten Rokh. 230 mio nackt, mit 3 CCC rigs im Wert von 39 mio kostet er 345 mio - geht eigentlich. Aber zum _nur mal ausprobieren_ mir doch zu teuer.


Robonator schrieb:


> Ich glaub der ist bei 250 oder 300mio. Bin am  übelregen ob ich mir den oder die Maelstorm holen soll als BS.


 Mega ist einfach chic. Wenn das Teil cruises feuern könnte - ich wäre sofort an Bord. Raven ist optisch halt ein Griff ins Klo.



Robonator schrieb:


> Hab aber voll Lust auf Armor-Tank. Schild mag zwar für PvP ganz nice sein, aber grade bei schwereren PvE-Missis hab ich lieber nen Armortank.


 Weil man lieber die low slots mit armor und repair Zeug vollstopft?
Raven hat jetzt 5-7 meds für tank frei, 4x low dmg mods und noch einen low für whatever einem sinnvoll erscheint (PDS FTW). Für low gibts echt nicht viel sinnvolles Zeug.

Was stopft man denn einem armor tank in die meds? tracking enh., cap recharger, cap booster?


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Raven finde ich optisch auch ganz nett. Die Megathron gefällt mir jetzt rein vom aussehen neben dem... **** was war der Name nochmal? Sieht aus wie ein Scorpion... Widow?  Naja halt am besten  



> Weil man lieber die low slots mit armor und repair Zeug vollstopft?
> Raven hat jetzt 5-7 meds für tank frei, 4x low dmg mods und noch einen low für whatever einem sinnvoll erscheint (PDS FTW). Für low gibts echt nicht viel sinnvolles Zeug.
> 
> Was stopft man denn einem armor tank in die meds? tracking enh., cap recharger, cap booster?


Nein, weil meine Überlebenschancen damit höher sind als wenn ich mit nem Shieldtank fliegen tu. 
Meine Hurricane hatte im Medslot 1x 10MN AB, 2x Cap Recharger und ich glaub nen Trackingcomputer.
Wenn ich als Armortank missis mit den anderen gemacht hatte, war ich eigentlich auch der Einzige der nie rauswarpen musste, weil ich mich einfach gegen an gereppt hatte.

Huch, schöner Preisdrop
Megathron für 165mio, Maelstrom aber leider noch bei 206mio


----------



## XT1024 (10. Juni 2013)

Es gibt doch Module, da frage ich mich... 
Target Painter II: kostet (mittlerweile) mehr als der Meta 4, verbraucht 50% mehr Energie, braucht 50% mehr CPU und bringt nicht mehr.
Designschwäche, wenn die einzige Daseinsberechtigung diverser Tech 2 Module der Preis war.


Da habe ich gerade etwas für mich neues entdeckt: in Eingabefeldern mit Zahlen kann man mit dem Mausrad den Wert verändern. 
Ab jetzt verkaufe ich kein loot mehr.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

> Da habe ich gerade etwas für mich neues entdeckt: in Eingabefeldern mit Zahlen kann man mit dem Mausrad den Wert verändern.
> Ab jetzt verkaufe ich kein loot mehr.


Nützliches Feature.
Warum kein Loot merh verkaufen? ^^


----------



## Craganmore (11. Juni 2013)

Ich Überlege mir grade schon einen Zweiten Account fürs Minning zu machen. Wie würde das denn aussehen?? mit 2 Retrivers anfangen und dann später Mackinaw? Habe gelesen, das sich das net lohnt ne Hulk mit Orca Support?


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2013)

Je nachdem 
Wenn es bei zwei Accounts bleiben soll wird sich die Orca eher weniger lohnen. Zwei Hulks allerdings produzieren auch ohne Orca Bonus ne ganze Menge Erz die du weg schaffen musst und da bietet sich wieder ne Orca an oder eben ein Frachter.
Alles andere hat zuwenig Laderaum. Ich habe es eine Zeit lang mit der Iterion Mark 5 gemacht aber da passt nur ein Conti rein und da biste dann nach anderthalb Stunden ganz schön am hin und her fliegen.

Ich hab jetzt halt vier Accounts, zwei Miner, ein Hauler und jetzt kommt noch der Rorqual Char dazu für Boni und zum pressen 
Bei zwei Hulks lohnt sich halt schon der dritte Acc zum Haulern und im 0.0 verdiene ich genug um theoretisch alle 4 Accounts per PLEX zu zahlen


----------



## ImNEW (11. Juni 2013)

Hab grad meine erste Mille erreicht!  Wo verdient man eigentlich am meisten? Mining? Wenn ja, welches Schiff?


----------



## Craganmore (11. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Je nachdem
> Wenn es bei zwei Accounts bleiben soll wird sich die Orca eher weniger lohnen. Zwei Hulks allerdings produzieren auch ohne Orca Bonus ne ganze Menge Erz die du weg schaffen musst und da bietet sich wieder ne Orca an oder eben ein Frachter.
> Alles andere hat zuwenig Laderaum. Ich habe es eine Zeit lang mit der Iterion Mark 5 gemacht aber da passt nur ein Conti rein und da biste dann nach anderthalb Stunden ganz schön am hin und her fliegen.
> 
> ...



Jaa, deswegen dacht ich sind mit zwei Accounts Mackinaw´s besser.


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Hab grad meine erste Mille erreicht!  Wo verdient man eigentlich am meisten? Mining? Wenn ja, welches Schiff?



Also mit Mining lässt sich schon sehr sehr gutes Geld verdienen. Ansonsten bleibt da noch der Handel und auch in EVE üblich,  Diebstahl, Betrug oder Abzocke 

Willst du ehrlich bleiben wirst du wohl das meiste mit Mining und dem Handel mit den Mineralien verdienen 

Von PvE hab ich nicht so die Ahnung aber wenn ich höre was dabei rum kommt bleibe ich Miner 
Missis sollen wohl auch ganz gut Kohle abwerfen aber auch nicht die Mengen eines Miners.

Bedenke aber das ich zum Teil mit zwei oder drei Hulks im Belt stehe und mein Output entsprechend hoch ist 



Craganmore schrieb:


> Jaa, deswegen dacht ich sind mit zwei Accounts Mackinaw´s besser.



Denke ich dann auch weil der Hangar einfach entsprechend groß ist


----------



## ImNEW (11. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Also mit Mining lässt sich schon sehr sehr gutes Geld verdienen. Ansonsten bleibt da noch der Handel und auch in EVE üblich,  Diebstahl, Betrug oder Abzocke
> 
> Willst du ehrlich bleiben wirst du wohl das meiste mit Mining und dem Handel mit den Mineralien verdienen
> 
> ...



Wie 2-3?


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Hab grad meine erste Mille erreicht!  Wo verdient  man eigentlich am meisten? Mining? Wenn ja, welches Schiff?


 Also ich bekomme momentan schneller ISK als ich sinnvoll ausgeben kann.
Bei  mir hängts jetzt aber eher an fehlenden skills für weitere interessante  Anschaffungen wie Marauder, Command Ship oder auch strat. cruiser. Ich baue keine 300 mio. Module in ein 150 mio Raven ein. Da ist mir P/L zu schlecht und bei einem Verlust siehts düster aus.

Wenn das Ziel nicht industrialist zu werden ist würde mich mich nicht unbedingt mit mining barge usw. skills aufhalten. Geld kann man als PvE Freund auch anders verdienen und da ist man früher oder später auf 5.00 standing für brauchbare Missionen angewiesen.

Zu _möglichem_ Verdienst in Missionen:


XT1024 schrieb:


> Caldari arc nach gut 2 Tagen fertig. Da habe ich  mich länger an einer Mission in der Gallente-Version gequält.
> 125  mio. durch Missionsbelohnungen, das Labor für 220-250 mio.  und alleine  in der letzten Mission über 60 mio. in Caldari dog tags. Ich weiß schon  was ich in 3 Monaten mache.


 Klar brauchts bis  dahin etwas Zeit um ein BS halbwegs effizient zu fliegen. Was in  normalen L4 Missionen zu gewinnen ist muss ich mal sammeln.
+ Die kann man alle 3 Monate wiederholen und davon gibt es 4 Stück. 440 mio. in den 2 Tagen, noch 100 mio. irgendwie verdienen und man hätte einen Monat finanziert.




CiSaR schrieb:


> Missis sollen wohl auch ganz gut Kohle abwerfen aber auch nicht die Mengen eines Miners.


 Komplizierte Rechnung. Da müsste man auch noch die LP mit einberechnen, tonnen an loot, Spielweise (alles einsammeln oder einfach durchhuschen) gelegentliche Verluste. 


Was kommt denn bei dir so am Tag/Woche/Stunde ganz grob heraus?

Ich hab rein aus langer Weile mal ein cruiser BPO in die Forschung geschmissen. Optimale ME ftw  (ne ich weiß bescheid wie das läuft und was sinnvoll ist)



ImNEW schrieb:


> Wie 2-3?


 2-3 accounts


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

> Von PvE hab ich nicht so die Ahnung aber wenn ich höre was dabei rum kommt bleibe ich Miner
> Missis sollen wohl auch ganz gut Kohle abwerfen aber auch nicht die Mengen eines Miners.


Also bei den Level 3 Missionen kannst du, inklusive Kopfgeld auch schonmal so 500-1mio oder mehr pro Mission machen. Kommt halt auch drauf an welche Missi du erwischt


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2013)

Na der der dritte ist zurzeit Hauler und Bonigeber. Gibt aber ein anderer Boni, meistens einer mit einer Qualle, dann steht der dritte auch mit einer Hulk im Belt deswegen zwei oder drei


----------



## ImNEW (11. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme momentan schneller ISK als ich sinnvoll ausgeben kann.
> Bei  mir hängts jetzt aber eher an fehlenden skills für weitere interessante  Anschaffungen wie Marauder, Command Ship oder auch strat. cruiser. Ich baue keine 300 mio. Module in ein 150 mio Raven ein. Da ist mir P/L zu schlecht und bei einem Verlust siehts düster aus.
> 
> Wenn das Ziel nicht industrialist zu werden ist würde mich mich nicht unbedingt mit mining barge usw. skills aufhalten. Geld kann man als PvE Freund auch anders verdienen und da ist man früher oder später auf 5.00 standing für brauchbare Missionen angewiesen.
> ...


 
Ich skill momentan alles ein wenig Priorität ist alles was mit Geld zu tun hat


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2013)

Willst du so enden wie ich? 20% meiner gesamten Skillpunkte in Zeug, welches mir im Kampf keinen Meter weiter hilft.
2.7 mio in science
2 mio in industry
und nur 0.9 mio in missiles  und das als Raven Pilot.



---
Ich hasse Systeme ohne Stationen. Nix mit schnell Schild aufladen oder Module austauschen.


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2013)

An nem Sonntag mit 5-6 Stunden Mining kann ich mal eben ne halbe Mrd machen. Ansonsten sind es um die 200 Mio am Nachmittag aber das Täglich sprich 1 Mrd die Woche 
Vorausgesetzt ich spiele täglich wozu ich aber gerade im Sommer überhaupt nicht zu komme, im Winter kann das schon mal anders aussehen


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2013)

Bäm. Nach diversen Wochen, ja Monaten, ein Raven Verlust.  Und das in der *zweiten* Mission Minmatar epic arc. 
Verdammte scram frigs.  Verdammte nutzlose T1 Drohnen.

Na ich sehe das Positive. Kann ich direkt einen Navy Raven oder Navy Scorpion kaufen.


----------



## ImNEW (11. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> An nem Sonntag mit 5-6 Stunden Mining kann ich mal eben ne halbe Mrd machen. Ansonsten sind es um die 200 Mio am Nachmittag aber das Täglich sprich 1 Mrd die Woche
> Vorausgesetzt ich spiele täglich wozu ich aber gerade im Sommer überhaupt nicht zu komme, im Winter kann das schon mal anders aussehen


 
Also spielst du quasi gratis?


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2013)

Quasi könnte ich das mach es aber nicht da ich die Kohle für Ingame Zeug brauche 
Schiffe können ein teurer Spaß werden und da ich noch ne Qualle samt Fitting brauche und irgendwie auch echt Bock auf sonen Dread habe wird wohl erstmal noch einiges der Kohle im Game bleiben


----------



## ImNEW (11. Juni 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem bezahlen? Das wird doch monatlich abgebucht, oder?

BTW: Wieviel Spielzeit sollte man monatlich in EVE stecken damit sich das lohnt? Freizeit hab ich am Wochenende genug


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2013)

Es gibt verschiedene Modelle von monatlich über alle drei Monate bis zu jährlich. Das mit dem lohnen ist immer sone Sache. Das sieht jeder anders und du musst wissen wie viel Spielzeit du für 15€ haben willst


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem bezahlen? Das wird doch monatlich abgebucht, oder?


Du kannst es abbuchen lassen, oder halt jeden Monat ablaufen lassen bzw selbst neu "auffüllen" 


> BTW: Wieviel Spielzeit sollte man monatlich in EVE stecken damit sich das lohnt? Freizeit hab ich am Wochenende genug


Kommt drauf an was du machen willst.


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2013)

Und im Sommer, wenn ich weniger Lust habe, laufen die skills trotzdem weiter. Also ganz verloren ist solche Zeit nicht.
Besonders wenn man nur 8.33€/Monat dafür gezahlt hat. 
Nach längeren (?) Pausen rückt CCP gerne mal kostenlose 5 Tage, einen Monat für 5 € heraus oder eben _1 x Reactivation Offer 180 Days                                  €49,95 
_


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2013)

Da ist mein gestern erworbener Neuzugang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Wie konnte man denn hier Bilder in voller Größe einfügen so das nicht nur diese kleine hässliche Vorschau da ist?

EDIT2: Weiß einer wie ich ein Crossfire Verbund dazu bekomme auch zu arbeiten wenn das Spiel im Fenster läuft? Die zweite Karte verweigert da nämlich den Dienst.


----------



## ImNEW (11. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Da ist mein gestern erworbener Neuzugang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dat mal'n Monster! Wie viel hats denn gekostet?

BTW: Wie funktioniert eigentlich Mining genau? Bei mir kommt immer wenn ich zu einem Asteriod hinfliege "You can only use it on an Asteriod"


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2013)

6,4 Mrd ISK 

Naja Mininglaser aufs Schiff ins Belt fliegen und dann auf nen Asteroiden -> rechtsklich -> Ziel aufschalten und wen er das Ziel aufgeschaltet hat auf den Mininglaser unten klicken


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Dat mal'n Monster! Wie viel hats denn gekostet?
> 
> BTW: Wie funktioniert eigentlich Mining genau? Bei mir kommt immer wenn ich zu einem Asteriod hinfliege "You can only use it on an Asteriod"


 
Du nimmst Miner, fliegst an einen Asteroiden ran, visierst ihn an und feuerst sozusagen deine Miner auf ihn ab


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du nimmst Miner, fliegst an einen Asteroiden ran, visierst ihn an und feuerst sozusagen deine Miner auf ihn ab


 Ja aber den richtigen. In Missionen gibts unzählige fake Asteroiden.

Ich würde ja noch ein mining overview basteln, da sieht man dann nur noch die _Echten_.


Was manche für rigs verbauen. 
Raven mit je einem Auxiliary Thrusters, Polycarbon Engine Housing und ACR.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ja aber den richtigen. In Missionen gibts unzählige fake Asteroiden.
> 
> Ich würde ja noch ein mining overview basteln, da sieht man dann nur noch die _Echten_.


 
Ja gut ich bin halt davon ausgegangen das er in nem Miningbelt steht


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja gut ich bin halt davon ausgegangen das er in nem Miningbelt steht


 Ja aber wenn's nicht geht sehe ich gerade keine andere Fehlerquelle. 

Ich hab noch immer kein neuen Raven. 

Edit: So Raven 200 mio incl. 20 mio Module, 56,1 mio gabs von der Versicherung.
125 mio. incl Rigs ist OK - nackt kostet er gute 160 mio.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn's nicht geht sehe ich gerade keine andere Fehlerquelle.
> 
> Ich hab noch immer kein neuen Raven.


 
Gut da haste Recht 




Oh maaaaaaan ich will EVE zocken, wann meldet sich der Support endlich


----------



## ImNEW (11. Juni 2013)

Ich kapiers nicht Eigentlich müsste der nicht-ausgehölte doch eigenltlich der richtiger sein, bekomm aber immernoch diese Meldung


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Ich kapiers nicht Eigentlich müsste der nicht-ausgehölte doch eigenltlich der richtiger sein, bekomm aber immernoch diese Meldung


 
Bei Asteroiden die du abminern kannst, steht in der Regel auch in klammern welcher das ist. z.B. Veldspar, Pyroxeres etc.


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn du im Weltall bist dann musst du natürlich erstmal in ein Belt rein. Rechtsklick -> Asteroidenblabla dann rein da und dann kommt rechts in deiner Übersicht die ganzen Asteroiden und da wählst du einen aus der dicht genug ist wenn nicht speicherst du einen und warbst neu rein. Dann klickst du deinen Mininglaser an der jetzt blinken sollte und dann klickst du den Asteroiden an der dann aufgeschaltet wird und das minern sollte losgehen


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2013)

Ach diese teure Mission war am Ende, wenn man sie richtig macht, eher langweilig. gegner schön 100km entfernt halten und alles ist chic.
Und das hat mich jetzt knappe 200 mio. gekostet. 

MJD geht aber ab.


----------



## ImNEW (11. Juni 2013)

Jetzt komm ich wieder nicht weiter Ich soll eine Data-Disk beschaffen. Ich habe alle Gegner usw. gekillt wie es auch in der Missionsbeschreibung stand und gescannt/gehackt, aber es kommt nichts! Soll ich abbrechen?


----------



## CiSaR (12. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Jetzt komm ich wieder nicht weiter Ich soll eine Data-Disk beschaffen. Ich habe alle Gegner usw. gekillt wie es auch in der Missionsbeschreibung stand und gescannt/gehackt, aber es kommt nichts! Soll ich abbrechen?



Vllt liegt die Disk in einem der Wracks oder ein Conti ist am Ende gespawnt?


----------



## Craganmore (12. Juni 2013)

So hab jz meinen 2. Account, machts eig. sinn am Anfang den auf hauler zu skillen oder direckt auf Retriever bzw. auf Mackinaw??


----------



## CiSaR (12. Juni 2013)

Ein Hauler kann schon sehr praktisch sein aber wenn du nur mit einer Macki fliegen willst brauchst du den ja nicht unbedingt.


----------



## XT1024 (12. Juni 2013)

Bei den geplanten Schiffchen lohnt sich das? Die haben doch extra den großen Laderaum.
Frachter dauert halt einen Monat. Alles Andere lohnt sich wohl weniger, weil ein Itty 5 voll ausgerüstet und mit max skills auf knapp 40k Laderaum (lt. EFT) kommt, mit minimalen skills auf 30k.

Dauernd umsteigen kostet doch auch nur Zeit.

PS: EVEMon - BattleClinic - MMO guides - tools - advice - forums nix unnützes skillen.
Ich glaube ich brauche aber auch mal _was richtiges_ um mein loot nach Jita zu verfrachten. Eine Mission gestern und 1200 m³ loot.


----------



## Craganmore (13. Juni 2013)

Nachher meine Retriever  Dann gehts weiter zur Mackinaw


----------



## CiSaR (14. Juni 2013)

So da ist mir gerade meine erste Hulk geplatzt -.-


----------



## XT1024 (14. Juni 2013)

Wenigstens bin ich nicht der Einzige mit einem Verlust diese Woche.  Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren, ich bin ja wieder über 1 mrd.

Wie hast du das denn geschafft?


----------



## CiSaR (14. Juni 2013)

Naja ne Hulk tankt halt nicht mehr viel und als ich im Belt zwei BS und ne Frig neben mir spawnen ging ich fast instant platzen weil ich auch nicht weg kam da mir mein Conti im Weg stand -.-


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2013)

Uaaaaaah ich will endlich zocken >.<
Solang dauerte nichtmal ne Antwort bei EA während des Releases von BF3


----------



## mosare (14. Juni 2013)

cisar, wie heisst du ingame?


----------



## CiSaR (15. Juni 2013)

C1SaR


----------



## mosare (15. Juni 2013)

das 1 wurde mir offenbar zum verhängnis))


----------



## CiSaR (15. Juni 2013)

Haha das kann sein ich kenne den nicht^^

Heute hat nur jemand meinen 4. Char geaddet aber niemand kennt diesen Char^^


----------



## Robonator (15. Juni 2013)

Joa super. EVE kann ich damit wohl abhaken.
Die geben mir die ISK nicht wieder da mein netter Kollege ja angeblich ein bekannter Reseller ist. 
Ich soll mir nun einfach 2 Plex kaufen, irgendwie ins Plus kommen und die Plex dann auf dem Markt verkaufen...

Ja ***** euch selber CCP


----------



## CiSaR (16. Juni 2013)

Wie viel brauchst du den?


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wie viel brauchst du den?


 
Bis ich wieder im Plus bin sind das einige Mio ISK, bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Ändert halt nix daran das ich meinem Ziel wieder weit entfernt bin und ich irgendwie nicht wirklich die Motivation habe alles wieder von vorne zu "erfarmen". Wat anderes als Missionrunning kann ich ja eh nicht effektiv machen...


----------



## CiSaR (16. Juni 2013)

Naja nenn mir ne genaue Zahl und wir finden schon ne Lösung


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juni 2013)

robo... ich würde jetzt 10 mrd sagen und cisar gnadenlos ausbeuten!


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juni 2013)

Soll ich nochmal auf den caldari epic arc verweisen mit gut 400 mio. in 2 Tagen?
---

Char wechsel in EVE ist echt so schlecht gelöst in wie keinem anderen mir bekannten Spiel. Warum sollte es auch eine logoff Funktion geben oder irgendwas um wieder zur char Auswahl zu kommen?


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Naja nenn mir ne genaue Zahl und wir finden schon ne Lösung


 Naja, mir wurden 700mio genommen. Ich bin im Minus für 11.236.505,33. Und einiges an Skillpunkten zu viel hab ich nu auch da ich mir halt kein Klonupgrade mehr leisten kann 
Bevor ich das Geld mit Lv3 Missionen wieder drin habe, wäre mir schon die Munition ausgegangen.


DarkMo schrieb:


> robo... ich würde jetzt 10 mrd sagen und cisar gnadenlos ausbeuten!


  Nein so viel sind es nichma annähernd 


XT1024 schrieb:


> Soll ich nochmal auf den caldari epic arc verweisen mit gut 400 mio. in 2 Tagen?
> ---
> 
> Char wechsel in EVE ist echt so schlecht gelöst in wie keinem anderen mir bekannten Spiel. Warum sollte es auch eine logoff Funktion geben oder irgendwas um wieder zur char Auswahl zu kommen?


 
Bin leider kein Caldari und ich bezweifle einfach mal das ich ausreichend für sowas ausgerüstet bin  
Bei Minmatar werd ich die Missi wohl kaum bekommen, da ich bei meiner "Heimatrasse" im Minus bin


----------



## CiSaR (16. Juni 2013)

Man 12 mio sind doch nix 
Schick mir dein Ingame Name und ich überweise dir was natürlich mit der Forderung auf Rückzahlung


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Man 12 mio sind doch nix
> Schick mir dein Ingame Name und ich überweise dir was natürlich mit der Forderung auf Rückzahlung


 
12 Mio sind einiges, für jemanden wie mich. Das dauert ein paar Stündchen um mir so viel Geld anzusammeln. 
Bist du eigentlich noch im ADT-Chat?


----------



## CiSaR (16. Juni 2013)

Jo da bin ich drin 
Allerdings meistens auch der einzige^^


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bevor ich das Geld mit Lv3 Missionen wieder drin habe, wäre mir schon die Munition ausgegangen.


 1:0 für Amarr. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Bin leider kein Caldari und ich bezweifle  einfach mal das ich ausreichend für sowas ausgerüstet bin


 Hat mit der eigenen Herkunft nix zu tun. Man braucht halt  mindestens  5.0 bei der corp des Startagenten, gerne ein BS und dann gehts ab.  Epic mission arcs - EVElopedia 
Zur Ausrüstung: ich denke du _arbeitest _ an T2 Artys? Das war doch nicht etwas die BC Größe? Meine Raven Offensivskills sind alle eher gruselig (alles auf 3 ) aber es klappt. Schneller habe ich jedenfalls noch keine Kohle verdient.



Robonator schrieb:


> Bei Minmatar werd ich die Missi wohl kaum bekommen, da ich bei meiner "Heimatrasse" im Minus bin


 
Effektiv unter 0.0?


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

> 1:0 für Amarr.


Wieso 1:0 für amarr? Wegen den Lasern? Die brauchen doch auch die Linsen oder nicht? 



> Hat mit der eigenen Herkunft nix zu tun. Man braucht halt mindestens 5.0 bei der corp des Startagenten, gerne ein BS und dann gehts ab. Epic mission arcs - EVElopedia
> Zur Ausrüstung: ich denke du arbeitest  an T2 Artys? Das war doch nicht etwas die BC Größe? Meine Raven Offensivskills sind alle eher gruselig (alles auf 3 ) aber es klappt. Schneller habe ich jedenfalls noch keine Kohle verdient.


Ja die Skills zur T2 Arty sind fast fertig. Allerdings kann ich mir halt die letzten Bücher + Die Artys selber nun nicht mehr Leisten. Das Geld für den BS ist ja nu auch futsch. 


> Effektiv unter 0.0?


-0.33


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wieso 1:0 für amarr? Wegen den Lasern? Die brauchen doch auch die Linsen oder nicht?


 Ja die T1 Frequenzkristalle gehen aber nicht kaputt. T1 Zeug reicht auch. T2 habe ich nur die 4 BCUs und einen SBAmp.

Microjumpdrive


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

BCU? SBA? Wasn das?


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juni 2013)

BCU/BCS Ballistic Control System I - EVElopedia
SBA/SBAmp Shield Boost Amplifier I - EVElopedia

Security Status 4,2521 Das dauert auch ewig.


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

Ach dat meintest du ^^ 
Naja mein gesammtes Fitting ist auf T2 bis auf halt die Bewaffnung.


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juni 2013)

Damit wird man doch L4 Missionen schaffen oder?  
Ich meine die gingen im Drake mit dmg relevanten skills auf 3.

Das hält mich momentan auch davon ab, den Rohk mal auszuprobieren. Naja wenigstens wichtige science und industry skills auf 5.
2013.06.16 01:33    Refinery Efficiency    Skill Training Complete    5


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

> Damit wird man doch L4 Missionen schaffen oder?


Naja meine Gunnery-Skills hab ich überwiegend auf 3-5. Ich glaube Motion Prediction ist noch auf 3 der Rest sollte eigentlich 4 oder 5 sein.
Wenn ich die Hurricane als Armortank spiele, kann ich einige Missionen sogar noch tanken. Allerdings mangelt es ein bischen an Feuerkraft und so eine Mission dürfte schön lang dauern... Von daher würde ich eher sagen: nein.


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juni 2013)

Meinst du Drake geht schneller? _Damals_ war alles auf höchstens 3; 2 missile support skills auf 3, 2 Stück auf 4. Nur T1 Zeug benutzt, Meta 2 Heavy launcher da sich die Meta 4 ja keiner leisten kann...

Tank ist  aber BS Gegner dauern zuweilen ewig. Müsste gefühlt incl. LP trotzdem mehr Kohle als L3 bringen. Bei L3 fliegt man ja mehr durch die Gegend als mal kämpft.


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Meinst du Drake geht schneller? _Damals_ war alles auf höchstens 3; 2 missile support skills auf 3, 2 Stück auf 4. Nur T1 Zeug benutzt, Meta 2 Heavy launcher da sich die Meta 4 ja keiner leisten kann...
> 
> Tank ist  aber BS Gegner dauern zuweilen ewig. Müsste gefühlt incl. LP trotzdem mehr Kohle als L3 bringen. Bei L3 fliegt man ja mehr durch die Gegend als mal kämpft.


 
Naja, aber alleine trau ich mir die Lv4 nicht wirklich zu. Besonders weil mein Klonupgrade schon überfällig ist ^^ 


C1SaR das ist ja nett das du mir helfen wolltest, aber wieder auf 0 zu sein hilft mir auch nicht so richtig weiter  
 Ich glaub ich werd doch meine Gnosis verscherbeln müssen. Leider ist die ja im Preis so krass innen Keller gegangen, das tut ja schon fast weh


----------



## CiSaR (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte dir 50 mio gegeben da wäre noch was für Munition übrig geblieben


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

> da wäre noch was für Munition übrig geblieben


Gott damit hätt ich mein Schiff neu fitten können


----------



## CiSaR (16. Juni 2013)

Naja siehste alles wird gut


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja, aber alleine trau ich mir die Lv4 nicht wirklich zu. Besonders weil mein Klonupgrade schon überfällig ist ^^


 Angst wegen dem Weg von und zu den Missionen? Im highsec wird doch eher selten ein nicht _flashy red_ BC/BS einfach so angegriffen und auch zerstört.


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Angst wegen dem Weg von und zu den Missionen? Im highsec wird doch eher selten ein nicht _flashy red_ BC/BS einfach so angegriffen und auch zerstört.


 
Eher Angst davor mich zu überschätzen und in der Mission draufzugehen.  Und wer weiß was mir passieren könnte


----------



## Craganmore (20. Juni 2013)

Gestern mein Booster ausgelaufen, jz bin ich wieder bei 30 Tagen Mackinaw


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Höh? Booster?

Naja mit etwas Glück hab ich in 4 Tagen ne Retriever fertig geskillt 


Hab jetzt vor kurzem ma wieder n bissel gescannt. Das Hacken macht eig schon ziemlich fun, ist aber schade das die Boxen die aus den Wracks kommen so schnell verschwinden  
Hab nach 1x Hacken nen Bauteil gefunden das 2.7mio wert ist. Leider danach nur noch Mist >.<


----------



## Craganmore (20. Juni 2013)

jaa diesen Booster den man durchs Starter Pack bekommt, gibt für 14 Tage auf alle Attributte + 9.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Aaaachsooo. 

Tja dann musste dir auf dem Markt ein paar nette Imps kaufen, aber die können verdammt teuer sein


----------



## mosare (20. Juni 2013)

Juhuu,

wie heisst eben nochmals der PCGH-chat kanal ingame? Habe auch vor einigten tagen mit dem spiel begonnen 

Tx!


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Wie heißt du ingame? Wann bist du Online? Könnte dich dann einladen


----------



## mosare (20. Juni 2013)

jep, kann man au so machen.....

badass mosare  ....unterschiedliche online zeiten (stark wetterabhängig )...ansonsten irgendwann zwischen 19 und 24 uhr....

tx 4 invite


----------



## XT1024 (20. Juni 2013)

So demnächst noch den Amarr epic arc und dann ist erstmal 3 Monate Pause mit fett Kohle verdienen. 
Hmm ob man sämtliche pirate & empire factions halbwegs freundlich halten kann? Schluss mit security Missionen und nur noch distri oder mining fliegen? Damit hätte ich wohl vor 2.000 Missionen anfangen müssen.
Empire > 0.0 zu halten ist ja kein Problem.
Caldari State                               4.84 (unmodifiziert)/5.67 (effektiv)
Minmatar Republic                               3.69/4.70
Gallente Federation     2.37/3.59
Amarr Empire     2.35/3.57
Guristas -9.99/-7.59 



Robonator schrieb:


> Hab jetzt vor kurzem ma wieder n bissel gescannt. Das Hacken macht eig schon ziemlich fun, ist aber schade das die Boxen die aus den Wracks kommen so schnell verschwinden
> Hab nach 1x Hacken nen Bauteil gefunden das 2.7mio wert ist. Leider danach nur noch Mist >.<


 Das wollte ich _vor einiger Zeit_ auch mal häufiger machen aber ohne alle skills auf 5 dauert(e?) das einfach zu lange. Und dann hatte ich zu 90% Unfug gefunden, wenn es mal kein WH oder Bergbaugebiet war. 

Was macht ihr denn alle mit den mining barges?


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

> Das wollte ich vor einiger Zeit auch mal häufiger machen aber ohne alle skills auf 5 dauert(e?) das einfach zu lange. Und dann hatte ich zu 90% Unfug gefunden, wenn es mal kein WH oder Bergbaugebiet war.
> 
> Was macht ihr denn alle mit den mining barges?


Hab die Skills auf 2 oder 3 und das geht eigentlich recht gut und wirklich lang brauch ich auch nich 

Und naja, mit Mining Barges minert man


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Scannen ist schon cool. Mache damit im lowsec pro Site zwischen 12- 50 kk. Mir macht's Spaß. 

Musst nur gut aufpassen da sich Leute darauf spezialisiert haben die Explorer Frings zu killen.

Die lauern in den Sites mit stealth Bombern, 2 scrambler und small sized autocannons. Keine Chance für Covert ops ships. :-/


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Scannen ist schon cool. Mache damit im lowsec pro Site zwischen 12- 50 kk. Mir macht's Spaß.
> 
> Musst nur gut aufpassen da sich Leute darauf spezialisiert haben die Explorer Frings zu killen.
> 
> Die lauern in den Sites mit stealth Bombern, 2 scrambler und small sized autocannons. Keine Chance für Covert ops ships. :-/


 
Naja aber im Highsec glaube ich nicht das da so viele währen. Die hätten dann auf dauer wohl ein Problem


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Im highsec ist auch nichts zu holen. .


Bin teilweise im 0.0 unterwegs. Hatte dort schon ein Piraten Cruiser (cynabel) bpc gefunden. Hatte nur leider den Hack verkackt sodass der Conti geschrottet wurde :-/.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Hm ich hab schon des öfteren von Leuten gehört die im High was nettes teueres gefunden haben. 
Am liebsten wären mir eh DED-Sites. 



> Hatte dort schon ein Piraten Cruiser (cynabel) bpc gefunden. Hatte nur leider den Hack verkackt sodass der Conti geschrottet wurde :-/.


Wie kannst du sehen was drin ist, bevor du das Ding überhaupt geöffnet hast?


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Indem man den Conti in der Site mit nem Cargo Scanner durchleuchtet.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Oh lol  

Hab eben nochmal gescanned und nix außer Gas-Sites und Wormholes gefunden


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Was erwartest du im highsec? Ist doch klar das dort wo 20 man im lokal sind die Dinger Ratz fatz weg sind. Im Low bei 1-4 Personen hast da schon bessere Chancen. Wenn man weis wie man sich dort bewegt und was zu beachten ist.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Was erwartest du im highsec? Ist doch klar das dort wo 20 man im lokal sind die Dinger Ratz fatz weg sind. Im Low bei 1-4 Personen hast da schon bessere Chancen. Wenn man weis wie man sich dort bewegt und was zu beachten ist.


 
Low is mir zu unsicher, grade jetzt wo ich keine finanzielle Absicherung mehr habe.


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

No Risk no Fun. Ich fühl mich wohl dort. Denn... Wer mir nicht passt den Knall ich weg wenn es sein muss. Das geht im High nicht. Hab schon 2 Helios "stalker" weg geknallt weil die das gleiche vor hatten wie ich. Relic und Data Sites. Dann mussten sie dran Glauben. xD. 

Ist aber nicht so das es mir nicht auch so ergeht. 

Es lohnt sich trotzdem. Hab mehr plus als ich verliere.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Naja aber du hast auch die nötige Ausrüstung und Skills dafür. 
Und womit tust du scannen wenn du gleichzeitig noch effektiv Kämpfen kannst?  Und jetzt sag mir nicht mit ner Gnosis


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Ich hab 74kk skillpoints. Reicht das als Antwort?


Ne Drake mit Probe launcher und die Module ist nicht schwer. Manchmal flieg ich auch die cane oder die harbi aus.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich hab 74kk skillpoints. Reicht das als Antwort?
> 
> 
> Ne Drake mit Probe launcher und die Module ist nicht schwer. Manchmal flieg ich auch die cane oder die harbi aus.


 
74Mio, und ich war stolz auf meine 5.9Mio jetzt 

Ne Hurricane hätte ich sonst auch noch  Aber naja...


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Und wenn's ums Geld geht kann ich nur sagen.... Mit nen Carrier im 0.0 machst 25kk isk alle 20 min. Mit ner Mutti machst nochmal 10kk mehr bounty. Hab bisl was schon gesehen in dem Spiel.

Allerdings dass was ich jetzt mache macht mir nach 3 Jahren am meisten Spaß. Lowsec pvp und Alternative Geldquellen finden. Auf sich allein gestellt. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

> Und wenn's ums Geld geht kann ich nur sagen.... Mit nen Carrier im 0.0 machst 25kk isk alle 20 min. Mit ner Mutti machst nochmal 10kk mehr bounty. Hab bisl was schon gesehen in dem Spiel.


Jaaaaaa und wie soll man ohne Geld an einen Carrier kommen? 



> Allerdings dass was ich jetzt mache macht mir nach 3 Jahren am meisten Spaß. Lowsec pvp und Alternative Geldquellen finden. Auf sich allein gestellt. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.


Gut wenn man schon so viel hintersich hat und so viele Skillpunkte hat, dann dürfte es auch leichter fallen sowas wie pvp etc zu betreiben. Ich hätte keine Ahnung wie ich das machen sollte


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Hatte auch keine Ahnung. Eine Woche und ne dramiel und ich konnte richtungsscan und wusste was ich wegballern kann. Das ist leicht zu lernen. Denk mal nach... Selbst die beknacktesten Osteuropäer können das. Einfach mal hirn aus, auf Verlust scheissen und Abdrücken. So einfach ist das!!!


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Abdrücken kann ich gut aber Hirn aus und auf Verlust scheißen das ist eher schwierig.
Ich war einmal im Lowsec und hatte mit nem "Senior" gekämpft. In Vielleicht 2 Sekunden hat er meinen Cap leergesogen und ca 1:30 später war ich auch tot  
Seitdem hab ich mich dort nicht mehr blicken gelassen. Hätte auch gar nicht das Geld mir ein neues Schiff für PVP zu fitten


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn du so wie ich eine Schiffs Library bist passiert das nicht. Ich weis zb das man sich nicht alleine mit ner curse anlegt. Ich flieg selber son Teil und weis das ich jedem Cruiser mit 1 Klick cap leer mache xD. 

Ist verdammt witzig wenn du nur warten brauchst bis sich die Drohnen durch den Puffer durchknabbern. xD

Eve bietet verdammt viel Spaß wenn man sich mit der lern Hürde abfindet.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Joa kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Hätte selber auch mal Lust auf was spannenderes als Minern und was herausfordernderes bzw profitableres als Lv3 Missionen fliegen :/


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Dann komm nach Reisen, hol dir ne pvp fähige frigatte und ich nehm dich mit und lass dich meinen Weisheiten teilhaben   xD nur wenn du willst. Ich heis bei eve so wie hier im Forum. Werd morgen Nachmittag on sein Denk ich.


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Übrigens ist mein home sys nen Miner. Paradies mit etwa 30 Belts


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bin grad in Ohma bzw nahe Jita, wo ist Reisen?   Ma gucken... 
Lust hätte ich ja, aber ist halt auch ne Sache des Geldes, wovon ich theoretisch grade -11mio habe ^^


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Reisen ist 9 jumps von jita. Dann akora, Gate nach geminate und Minmatar lowsec. Mit ts erklär ich dir gern ein bisl was und spreche eve mit dir.

Gilt auch für alle andern wer Lust hat.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Habn dich ingame mal in meine Watchlist aufgenommen. Könnten ja vielleicht morgen oder am WE mal zusammen zocken.


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Kein Thema. Dann kommst mit in die relic Sites ind sammelst paar Contis ein. Weil ich bekomm eh nicht alle die dropen. Freu mich. Heist du in eve auch robonator?


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Kein Thema. Dann kommst mit in die relic Sites ind sammelst paar Contis ein. Weil ich bekomm eh nicht alle die dropen. Freu mich. Heist du in eve auch robonator?


 
Nöp, hab mir damals, warum auch immer, nen Weibchen erstellt  
Kannst mich unter Lysiah finden.


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Check. Werd Dich nachher oder morgen mal adden. Werden uns sehen Denk ich.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Check. Werd Dich nachher oder morgen mal adden. Werden uns sehen Denk ich.


 
Schreib mir wenn du online bist und Lust hast. Werd dann auch kommen  
Bin sonst immoment nicht allzu oft online da ich auf die Skills warte


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Dachte du wartest auf isk?


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Dachte du wartest auf isk.


----------



## XT1024 (20. Juni 2013)

Meh mit 11 mio. würde ich keine all zu großen Pläne (außer Skillpläne) machen und mich nicht in Gefahr begeben. Lieber eine sichere Einnahmequelle (L4) suchen.
Ich fliege mit 1.1 Mrd. in Bar nicht mit mehr als einem interceptor durch lowsec. Und wenn ich mein combat log ansehe ist das auch besser so. 
---
Duales Training wäre ja was für ein 2. char auf dem account als miner. Bei wenig Lust einfach ab in den belt. Und das ohne 30 jumps bis zum Bergbauschiffchen.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Meh mit 11 mio. würde ich keine all zu großen Pläne (außer Skillpläne) machen und mich nicht in Gefahr begeben. Lieber eine sichere Einnahmequelle (L4) suchen.
> Ich fliege mit 1.1 Mrd. in Bar nicht mit mehr als einem interceptor durch lowsec. Und wenn ich mein combat log ansehe ist das auch besser so.
> ---
> Duales Training wäre ja was für ein 2. char auf dem account als miner. Bei wenig Lust einfach ab in den belt. Und das ohne 30 jumps bis zum Bergbauschiffchen.


 
-11mio  Hab vom C1sar ja ein bischen was geliehen bekommen um aus dem Minus rauszukommen. Von daher bin ich halt theoretisch noch im Minus
Solo sind Lv4 nicht machbar für mich. 


> Dachte du wartest auf isk.


Wie kommstn drauf?


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2013)

Dann hast die Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht. Mit 1.1 Mrd und bisl Erfahrung kannst ruhig mal ne hac bringen. 

Ich hab jetzt ca 8 Mrd an Assets im low. Skills Pay the bills. 

Deswegen sag ich auch, Hirn und Skrupel aus und ab ins low.

Ok.. Im Null stopft man sich richtig die Taschen voll. Aber das ist ne Sache die echt Spaß macht. Und mit nem Loss lernst du nur dazu.


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juni 2013)

Oh ja das 0.0 macht reich


----------



## Robonator (21. Juni 2013)

Ich versteh das im 0.0 irgendwie nicht. Ich war dort noch nie, aber von dem was ich bisher in Videos gesehen habe, muss es da doch vor Kampfgeilen-Typen nur so wimmeln. Wird man nicht dauernd angegriffen wenn man zb am minern ist? Selbst im Low muss es doch von Piraten wimmeln


----------



## Shicehaufen (21. Juni 2013)

Nicht jedes geclaimte System ist auch bewohnt.

Wenn du in nen Gebiet gehst was Teil einer "Pipe" ist hast dort in der Regel Ruhe.


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juni 2013)

Also wir haben bei uns immer ziemlich viel Ruhe aber Provi ist eh ne ruhigere Region 

Map: Providence - DOTLAN :: EveMaps

Ich sitze unten rechts in GN7-X7 
Es gibt nur einen Zugang (WH´s ausgenommen) und damit ist es recht sicher 
So sicher das 0.0 eben sein kann^^


----------



## Minga_Bua (21. Juni 2013)

Gut zu wissen komme dich mal besuchen 

Achne hab ja aufgehört mit EvE :/ Mist.


----------



## CiSaR (22. Juni 2013)

Solange du nur mit Hulks vorbei kommst ist das ja kein Problem


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Juni 2013)

Ich hab grad mal geguckt. Warum baut ihr denn keine hub upgrades ins System. Für mehr und bessere Belts bzw Anomalien? 

Ich würd ja zu gerne mal ne sansha haeven oder sanctum fliegen


----------



## CiSaR (22. Juni 2013)

Na das Indu Upgrade haben wir ja auf Lvl 4 und der Rest interessiert mich nicht


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

Joa, ich könnte rein theoretisch nun anfangen Lv4 zu fliegen, nur irgendwie will niemand


----------



## Sharidan (22. Juni 2013)

@Robonator

Wieso kenn ich das irgendwoher. Müsste inzwischen auch L4 fliegen können, aber find mal jemand -.-


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Juni 2013)

Sowas macht man alleine. Was ist das Problem? Mit ner Drake und größer ist das dich machbar.


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Sowas macht man alleine. Was ist das Problem? Mit ner Drake und größer ist das dich machbar.


 
Hab keine Drake da ich Missiles nicht leiden kann  (Los hatet mich! ) Bin eher der Typ für Projektil a la Arty. 
Hab auch nur ne Hurricane aber ich weiß grad nicht ob ich die für Lv4 umfitten soll. Tanken könnte ich die Gegner dann lange genug (Zumindest in vielen Missionen) aber es mangelt halt ein "bischen" am Schaden 

Geld für ein super schickes BS hab ich ja jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Sharidan (22. Juni 2013)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Sowas macht man alleine. Was ist das Problem? Mit ner Drake und größer ist das dich machbar.


 

Das Problem ist das Games zusammen mehr Spaß machen, und net jeder will dauernd allein durchs All gurcken


----------



## XT1024 (22. Juni 2013)

Da WoT ja f**ed up ist habe ich endlich wieder reichlich Zeit für EVE.


Robonator schrieb:


> Geld für ein super schickes BS hab ich ja jetzt nicht mehr


 Dann mach doch so lange ISK mit L3+LP und treib dich nicht dauernd _hier_ herum. 



Sharidan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Games zusammen mehr Spaß  machen, und net jeder will dauernd allein durchs All gurcken


 Na dann habt ihr euch ja gerade gefunden. Zwei Unentschlossene mit gewisser Lust auf gemeinsame Stunden im All?


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Dann mach doch so lange ISK mit L3+LP und treib dich nicht dauernd _hier_ herum.


 
Jaaaaa das Problem ist aber das Lv3 nur so weeeeeenig geben ;(   
Was ist LP? 

Und außerdem bin ich gerne hier  


Sharidan wo bist du denn momentan? Lass doch zusammen Lv4 fliegen 


Achja und meine Coorp hat dank der Alli in die wir "ausversehen" reingelangt sind nun nen Wardec am Hals, also entweder Carebear und leaven oder halt drinbleiben und joa.. Skillen.


----------



## Sharidan (22. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Na dann habt ihr euch ja gerade gefunden. Zwei Unentschlossene mit gewisser Lust auf gemeinsame Stunden im All?



Sorry aber ein Motel hab ich noch net gesehen in EvE 



Robonator schrieb:


> Sharidan wo bist du denn momentan? Lass doch zusammen Lv4 fliegen


 
Ich hock auf irgeneiner Station ab. Weiß net mal das System wie es sich Schimpft ^^


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

> Na dann habt ihr euch ja gerade gefunden. Zwei Unentschlossene mit gewisser Lust auf gemeinsame Stunden im All?


#
Oh mein Gott, besser hätt ich das nicht formulieren können  


> Ich hock auf irgeneiner Station ab. Weiß net mal das System wie es sich Schimpft ^^


Na super  
Ich bin in Ohmahailen oder wie das geschrieben wird. 4 Jumps von Jita


----------



## XT1024 (22. Juni 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Weiß net mal das System wie es sich Schimpft ^^


 Wieder so ein unbekanntes System?
Jita!


----------



## Minga_Bua (22. Juni 2013)

LP sind Loyality Points. Die bekommst bei jeder Mission und die kannst du für Items usw eintauschen.


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

Ach die LP sind gemeint. 
Soll ich mir Items kaufen und dann weiterverkaufen oder wie? 
Hab bestimmt schon 30k - 40k LP bei der einen Fraktion ^^


----------



## Minga_Bua (22. Juni 2013)

Naja 30k-40k sind jetzt nicht sooo viele.. 

Die Navy Battleships kosten z.B. 400k oder sowas ;D


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Naja 30k-40k sind jetzt nicht sooo viele..
> 
> Die Navy Battleships kosten z.B. 400k oder sowas ;D


 
+ Die ISK die man zum Kauf braucht oder nich? Dazu braucht man ja auch noch das "Hauptschiff" um ne Navy-Edition zu kaufen oder hab ich das Falsch in Erinnerung? 

Naja hab grad 34k LP. Wenn ich jetzt n bissel was für LP kaufen würde könnt ich 20mio verdienen


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Juni 2013)

Brauchst nur die points und den Nexus ship


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Brauchst nur die points und den Nexus ship


 
Hab grad in den Store geschaut und für ne Raven Navy brauch ich 1x Raven und 1x Nexus Chip.
Das ist auch bei jedem Schiff wie ich grade sehe 


> Die Navy Battleships kosten z.B. 400k oder sowas ;D


Raven Navy kostet 600k LP 


Hmm ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir einfach mal 2 Pley für 25€ zu kaufen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. Juni 2013)

Warum nicht. Ich habe öfter mal PLEX gekauft. Hab lieber 2-3 Überstunden mehr gemacht als Tagelang zu farmen


----------



## Robonator (23. Juni 2013)

2 für 25 ist auch n gutes Angebot. Dann könnt ich mir meinen BS + Fitting kaufen, C1SaR sein Geld zurückgeben und evtl. zu meiner Coorp ins 0.0 ziehen


----------



## XT1024 (23. Juni 2013)

Bei welchem zwielichtigen Händler gibts die denn?

Aber du willst doch nicht gleich ein navy BS riskieren?  Wobei die Minmatar-Dinger sind ja richtig billig mit 360/450 mio. Dagegen sind Scorpion 560 und Raven 660 mio keine Schnäppchen mehr.


----------



## Robonator (23. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Bei welchem zwielichtigen Händler gibts die denn?
> 
> Aber du willst doch nicht gleich ein navy BS riskieren?  Wobei die Minmatar-Dinger sind ja richtig billig mit 360/450 mio. Dagegen sind Scorpion 560 und Raven 660 mio keine Schnäppchen mehr.


 
Navy? Nein. Das Ding das ich haben will ist eine Maelstrom. Kostet auch nur, ich glaube, 120mio

Die Plex gibt es z.B. bei Markeedragon, ist auch bei EVE selber als Händler gelistet


----------



## XT1024 (23. Juni 2013)

Ach 25 € wegen der Umrechnung $ -> €?
---
Haha die Warterei vor Jita lohnt sich manchmal. Gelegentlich kommt ein Roter vorbei und hinterlässt halt ein blaues Wrack und eben habe ich gut 400 datacores abgestaubt. 
Da muss man schnell sein und genug Frachtraum haben. 400 datacores entstehen aber nicht über Nacht.

+25 mio. an blauem salvage loot...
Ich will doch nur nach Jita und nicht meine Taschen voll machen. 
Edit 21:19 Jetzt durfte ich nach Jita rein. Langsam wird's etwas lächerlich mit der Wartezeit. 15 Minuten ginge ja noch aber mehr als eine Stunde???


----------



## Robonator (23. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ach 25 € wegen der Umrechnung $ -> €?
> ---
> Haha die Warterei vor Jita lohnt sich manchmal. Gelegentlich kommt ein Roter vorbei und hinterlässt halt ein blaues Wrack und eben habe ich gut 400 datacores abgestaubt.
> Da muss man schnell sein und genug Frachtraum haben. 400 datacores entstehen aber nicht über Nacht.
> ...


 

1. Jab Umrechnung $ in €
2. Blaue Wracks darf man einfach so looten ?
3. Ich musste noch nie länger als 5 min warten um nach Jita zu kommen oO


----------



## CiSaR (23. Juni 2013)

Boar wie einfach nur die Skills für eine Rorqual eine Milliarde verschlingen -.-


----------



## XT1024 (24. Juni 2013)

Lowsec ist bäh. Mit dem zweitchar im interceptor (mangels skills ohne WCS) wurde ich natürlich abgefangen.  Das geht mal eine Woche gut, man fühlt sich sicher und dann...


Robonator schrieb:


> 2. Blaue Wracks darf man einfach so looten ?


Gelb ist böse, weiß ist egal und blau ist FFA. 
Da hab ich in der Stunde gestern über 100 mio. gemacht.


----------



## Craganmore (24. Juni 2013)

Jaa Rorqual ist echt böse  Bin schon froh wenn ich in 9 Tagen meine Orca habe mit Boost kommen nochmal 100 Tage druff


----------



## CiSaR (24. Juni 2013)

Jo und dann lohnt sich die Qualle auch erst richtig mit dem eine Milliarde Imp xD


----------



## Cosmas (24. Juni 2013)

das hat mein Boosteralt in dem orca clone und in dem anderen macht er mir den tengubooster, mit mindlink und so wenn ich am ratten bin, mit meiner ratting/plex sleipnir 

rorqual skills..jop die kosten, aber carrier und dread sind auch nicht billig...capital ships, racial carrier/dread und die ganzen andere cap mod skills + triage/siege...da kommt auch schon die ein oder andere milliarde zusammen... (und die kann ich nichtmal, die einzigen caps die ich fliege sind frachter und JF, sonst steckt alles in subcaps/gunnery/missiles/command )

bald hab ich die 100mio SP marke geknackt (naja hätte ich keinen pausen gemacht und so..wäre ich schon bei 120 oder so).


----------



## CiSaR (24. Juni 2013)

So da wurde mir heute meine Viator abgeknallt -.-
Komme aus der Station raus und schon war ich weg, bei dem trouble in Amarr hab ich nicht einmal gemerkt das ich aufgeschalten wurde 

EDIT: @Cosmas: Was ist das Berliner Zerosec? Neukölln?


----------



## Cosmas (24. Juni 2013)

es WAR Wedding, wo alleine der zeitungsladen 100m weiter 3 mal im jahr  und mein EDEKA, wo ich immer einkaufen war, quasi alle 2 wochen  überfallen wurden...neukölln...nee lass ma, dagegen is ja wedding fast  noch zivilisiert, NK is eher Goonspace^^

aber inzwischen isses Schöneberg, 2 zimmer maisonette mit kleiner dachterrasse, das is schon ne verbesserung, quasi NRDS gebiet^^

jo  amarr musste aufpassen, da fliegen auch leute rum die gerne mal  autopilotierende pods und shuttles abbalern etc, ne viator hält ja nun  auch nix aus, kann an der station auch nicht cloaken und mit passive  targeter merkste eh nix oder, wenn der alpha kommt, is der lock so  schnell da, das man den auch kaum mitbekommt...^^


----------



## XT1024 (24. Juni 2013)

Oh diese Sleeper und co. technology Bücher sind ja extrem im Preis gefallen. Letzte mir bekannten Preise waren waren doch über 100 mio.


----------



## Craganmore (24. Juni 2013)

Könnte mir hier mal wer sagen was ich für Skills für die Orca boosts brauche? Oder eher gesagt nur für die Range??


----------



## Robonator (24. Juni 2013)

Der Preis der Gnosis ist richtig in den Keller gegangen  Werd die dann wohl doch behalten.

Was für ein Schiff braucht man eig. um die meisten Lv4 Missionen Solo zu erledigen ?


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der Preis der Gnosis ist richtig in den Keller gegangen  Werd die dann wohl doch behalten.
> 
> Was für ein Schiff braucht man eig. um die meisten Lv4 Missionen Solo zu erledigen ?



Raven, tengu, apocalypse, und alle Navy Varianten.

Mir bekannte schwerste l4 missi ist meines Erachtens nach die worlds collodile oder evtl die enemies abound 5/5.

Nimm lieber ne raven oder gleich die cnr. Weil, den richtigen Schaden zu feuern ist Gold Wert.


----------



## Cosmas (24. Juni 2013)

die Gnosis setzt bei mir staub an, wie so viele geschenke oder auch einzelexemplare von factionbooten etc...

Lvl4? 
nen gutes BS und alle lvl 4er laufen solo...ich flieg die meisten, wenn ich denn mal missionen mache..was sehr selten is, mit ner Pulse-Baddon, ja selbst gegen Guristas oder Angels und auch so Sachen wie: Enemies Abound 1-5

eig sind alle tier2/3 Bs gut, wenn man genug skill und halbwegs gutes fit mitbringt und nicht grad alle trigger killt, oder man nimmt halt nen droneboot aka Armageddon/Dominix, man muss nur auf die kleinen aufpassen.^^
auch die Raven/RNI hat, dank Cruise Missile Buff, wieder an popularität gewonnen.

die krone sind natürlich Marauder oder Faction BS, in meinem Fall: Paladin, die Machariel is mein IncursionBoot für HQ-Fleets.
man kann es natürlich auch mit t3cruisern versuchen, aber das braucht nen gutes fit aka faction/DS und man muss ständig in bewegung bleiben, daher ziehe ich battleships vor.

@Cragan: das meiste steht doch schon in der beschreibung des schiffes  dazu noch Cybernetics 5 für das mindlink (is aber sehr teuer geworden, so ca 1mrd) minimum sollte also sein: Squadcommand 5, evtl. dazu Wingcommand 1, Mining Foreman 5, Mining Director 5, Warfare Link Specialist 5 und Die Orca eben auch am besten auf 5 geskillt. sollte alles sein (habs aber ausm gedächtnis gesagt, kann also sein das was fehlt)^^

die reichweite für die mining laser/stripminer/iceharvester, wird durch die skills beeinflusst und durch das verwendete ganglink, das es ja seit ner weile t1 und t2 links gibt


----------



## Craganmore (24. Juni 2013)

Okay danke, ja ich blick da noch net so ganz durch mit dem Boost.


----------



## Cosmas (24. Juni 2013)

ich hab 'nur' 7.2mio sp in command und mein alt is vollausgeskillt, bis hin zu fleetcommand 5 alles in allem knapp 16mio sp nur in command, dazu eben auch Orcapilot oder t3 (boostertengu/loki) und Commandships 5 

jo wenn man sich erstmal damit auseinandersetzen muss, kommt das mit der zeit...im eveger gibts da auch ne menge infos zu und so.


----------



## Craganmore (24. Juni 2013)

Jaa dauert echt lange ne vollausgerüstete Orca aber naja sie wird gebraucht von daher^^  Mir stellt sich die Frage was ich danach Skille qualle oder production würde ich auch gerne mal in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juni 2013)

Was ist cnr ?

Ich hatte an eine Maelstrom gedacht:
AC Maelstrom: L4 Baby Varg: Dominion Ready. - Loadouts - EVE Online - BattleClinic - MMO guides - tools - advice - forums
Anstelle der RFG's würde ich normale T2 Gyros nehmen und anstelle der T2 Artys erstmal 1200mm Scout nutzen.
Die T2 1200er würden mich nochmal 40 tage kosten 

Ansonsten hätte ich auch schon Lust auf ne Megathron oder Hyperion weil Hybridwaffen mich auch interessieren bzw ich auch Armortanks mag. 
Irgendwat mit Missiles/Raketen wären nicht ganz so mein Fall. Hab da auch erst sehr wenig geskillt


----------



## Cosmas (24. Juni 2013)

naja Qualle geht halt nur im low oder 0.0, da es ein capital is und keine gates nutzen kann und auch gar nicht im high gebaut werden kann...von daher nutzt die dir auch nur was, wenn du im 0.0/low bist. ausserdem, brauchste da dann noch die ganzen navi/jumpdrive skills und auch der inducore und die pressmaschine brauchen skills...von den preisen ganz zu schweigen, die skills und das boot so verschlingen.

produktion für t1 geht schnell zu erlernen, man braucht ja kaum was dafür, verdient aber auch wenig bis gar nix, wenn man nicht grad nischenprodukte fertigt oder ne gewisse gegend beliefert, zb nen regional/allimarkt im 0.0 oder low.
t2 und t3 sind da schon sehr viel komplexer, können aber auch mehr verdienst abwerfen. aber da wäre ich überfragt, ich miner nur gelegentlich etwas ICE, entweder für unsere POSsen oder für unsere capital/black ops jumpdrives...und prodden tu ich höchstens mal nen paar battleships für Fleets...^^ 

sonst hab ich damit nix am hut und kille lieber rote kreuze oder am besten: rote vierecke..


----------



## CiSaR (25. Juni 2013)

Jo ne Qualle lohnt sich erst wenn du den Acc dafür über hast da der Acc ne menge Kohle frisst und die Qualle im Betrieb auch


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2013)

WTF is ne Qualle? oO


----------



## CiSaR (25. Juni 2013)

Eine Rorqual


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2013)

Ach ja hätt ich mir ja eigentlich denken können


----------



## Craganmore (25. Juni 2013)

Ich brauch unbedingt wieder Win 7 64 bit, kann momentan nur 3 Gybte RAM nutzen und damit mehrere Eve clients zu starten ist schon hart.


----------



## Cosmas (25. Juni 2013)

jop wenn ich bedenke, das ein client, im quasi leerlauf im space, schon über 1gb bei mir schluckt... können 3gb sehr schnell sehr knapp werden, bei 2+ clients, speziell bei fleetfights und so.

8gb sollten ohnehin heutzutage einfach in jedem zocker rechner stecken und nutzbar sein natürlich^^

also sieh zu das du win7 64 wieder drauftust...


----------



## Craganmore (25. Juni 2013)

Joo, habe win7 64 bit drauf nur habe ich jz irgendwie performance probs...


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2013)

Treiber auch wieder installiert?


----------



## Craganmore (25. Juni 2013)

Joa eig. schon  aber meine Graka lastet nicht mehr zu 99 % aus.


----------



## XT1024 (26. Juni 2013)

Drohnen-Missionen sind selbst mit bounty ein Haufen poopoo. Nebenher fast alles durch den salvager laufen lassen - Wert 60k. Und das bei einer L3.
Zum Glück kann man in der einen ja direkt das Ziel zerstören und wieder abhauen.


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2013)

Naja es ist eine Lv3 Mission, was erwartest du? So viel ISK wirste da nicht raushauen können


----------



## XT1024 (26. Juni 2013)

Mach mal eine normale L3. Da hat man spätestens nach dem 2. Wrack mit loot mehr zusammen.
Rogue drone  Missionen -> kein loot und auch kaum salvage.
Es gibt auch gute Missionen. Eben noch eine Mercenary Mission -> 2! Arbalest HML gefunden. 
---
Ex-mining osprey habe ich ja auch noch in Jita herumliegen.


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2013)

Hm dazu müsst ich mir wieder nen AB einbauen, sonst dauert es mir zu lange um alle zu looten. Meist hab ich eh nur crap drin deswegen hab ich das bei Lv3 eig schon wieder aufgegeben. Ganz selten hab ich mal was mit nem Wert von 400k oder so ^^

Benutze nun aber seit gestern die Retriever. Das Minern dauert ja ewig, zumindest ein Zyklus.


----------



## XT1024 (26. Juni 2013)

Oh ein golden retriever.


Robonator schrieb:


> Hm dazu müsst ich mir wieder nen AB einbauen, sonst dauert es mir zu lange um alle zu looten. Meist hab ich eh nur crap drin deswegen hab ich das bei Lv3 eig schon wieder aufgegeben. Ganz selten hab ich mal was mit nem Wert von 400k oder so ^^


 Für AB oder MWD ist doch immer Platz. Das sind nur L3. Ich nehme auch keinen speziellen shield hardener mit.
Bei 50 km Reichweite ist zum looten und salvagen jedenfalls immer reichlich Zeit.


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2013)

Mit meiner jetzigen Bewaffnung und dem Long Range Targeting auf 4 komm ich nur auf 57km Reichweite 
Und naja ich müsst dann nen Shieldbooster oder nen Invu weghauen. Weiß gar nicht was im letzten Slot ist.


----------



## XT1024 (26. Juni 2013)

Na OK ich habe ja auch 6 med slots. 
--
Ich müsste ja mal am guristas standing (-9.99) arbeiten aber 10 jumps oder mehr im nullsec. 
Hach zu viele skills, zu wenig Zeit bzw. zu wenig SP/h.


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2013)

Ja das kommt mir bekannt vor  Bin jetzt aber mal happy vor kurzem meine 6.2mio SP Marke geknackt zu haben 
Für mich isses n Erfolg


----------



## Cosmas (26. Juni 2013)

robo..stripminer, sind ja auch ne ganz andere angelegenheit, als die normalen miner...gug mal was du nach nem cycle im cargo hat und vergleiche das doch mal mit 3 cycles der normalen miner...ausserdem minerst du sicher ohne jeden boost oder imps...von daher sinds halt die vollen 3min oder was das waren.

dafür hat die retriever nun nen recht grossen orehold, so dass das haulern wegfällt und man kann sogar noch ein wenig tank draufbasteln.


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2013)

Das haulern fällt eher nicht weg  Hab immerhin heute 100k Erze geminert. Leider nicht mehr da ich irgendwann keine Lust mehr hatte 
Muss mir mal jemanden suchen der für mich Refinen kann


----------



## Cosmas (27. Juni 2013)

naja ich meinte damit auch eher, das die retriever nun quasi ihr eigener hauler is und gut geskillt, fliegste für 100k grade 4mal zur station und hast beim 4ten flug noch ordentlich platz im orehold^^


----------



## Robonator (27. Juni 2013)

Joa kommt hin. Hab Miningbarge grad nur auf 2 aber kann, ich glaub, 22k oder so tragen.

Ahhh schön. In weniger als 24h kann ich BS + T2/ Meta 4 Fitting fliegen  
Lediglich die T2 Artys brauchen halt noch 30 Tage ^^


----------



## Cosmas (28. Juni 2013)

mining barge 5 is die retri dann bei 25 oder 27k oder so, quasi nen jetti conti voll. 

ja die t2 knarren dauern...hab ich alles hinter mir...kann alle knarren/missiles/bombs t2 und sogar alle capital geschütze (über 20mio in gunnery^^ ), ausser DD^^

aber die extra % beim damage, durch die spec-skills und auch teilweise die t2 muni, machen sich gut bemerkbar.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

T2 Muni muss ich mir gut überlegen, denn die ist ja nicht grade das was man günstig nennen kann 


Werde mir dann wohl demnächst auch mal ne neue Coorp suchen müssen. Meine jetzige hat sich aufgeteilt und 90% der Member sind ins 0.0 gegangen. Von daher kann man jetzt im High und Lowsec nix mehr machen weil keiner da ist, nur halt ne Handvoll Miner die geblieben sind. 

Ins 0.0 will ich (noch) nicht da es mir zu gefährlich ist


----------



## Cosmas (28. Juni 2013)

hmm ich wohne seit meinem 2. oder 3ten Eve monat im 0.0...zuerst, anno 2007 mit SPRAD/PHAL in Branch um D4R-H7 und dann, nach Corpwechsel, bin ich januar 2008 mit denen nach Provi gezogen, direkt in einen Guerilla WAR of Attrition, der schon monatelang lief und erst monate später endete, als wir, trotz der ständigen angriffe, 3 Outposts aufgebaut hatten.

gefährlich, is ja grad der reiz der sache und nur so nebenbei, wenn man weiss wie man sich zu bewegen und auf was man zu achten hat, is 0.0 teilweise sicherer als das empire.
aber da ja, besonders bei den jüngeren spielern, Intel und local eher  optional zu sein scheinen und höchstens genutzt werden, um nach hilfe zu schreien und es selbst ältere nicht gebacken bekommen,  ihr OV vernünftig einzustellen und sogar auf allimember/blues ballern,  nur weil sie flashy sind...

thema intel: DarthMopp´s EvE Log: Intel ftw!

günstig ist relativ, wenn die SP und die ISK kommen, ist faction oder t2 mun im pvp standard und selbst viele pve-ler ballern t2/faction...meine missi pulsebaddon ballert mit Scorch L und meine Pala hat IMP Navy Mun in den Tachyon's, die Macha ballert Faction EMP oder T2mun etc...der damageunterschied ist teils drastisch und es spart dadurch im endeffekt auch wieder die ein oder andere salve.

sry wenn ich das so sage und das meine ich auch eher allgemein, denn persönlich, 
aber es gibt kaum mehr pussies, als bei den deutschen, deutsche pvp-ler sind, im vergleich zu anderen, wesentlich seltener und alles andere, schreit sogar noch nach allen möglichen massregelungen und verboten, damit der high und auch andere sec's sicherheit pur werden, damit ihnen auch ja nichts passiert, verweichlichtes carebearpack. 

PFUI DEIBEL!, da is bei mir fremdschämen angesagt.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

Ich hätt ja voll bock auf PVP aber wie heißt es: Fliege nicht das was du nicht auch bereit bist zu verlieren ?  
Ich denke ich werd meine Skills erstmal weiter ausbauen, währenddessen werde ich weiter Missionen fliegen und mein "Kapital" erweitern. 
Vielleicht steige ich ja einies Tages auch mal um und fliege mal wieder mit Missiles, irgendwie scheinen die ja am beliebtesten zu sein. 

Öh klasse. 
Der Shop gibt an ich würde 2x 30Tage Plex bekommen aber dabei hat der nun einfach nur meine Spielzeit aufgefüllt. Nu hab ich 92 Tage Spielzeit über


----------



## Cosmas (28. Juni 2013)

missiles sind bei den carebears beliebt ja, aber nicht im pvp, das hat auch der cruise buff nichts geändert und die dreck und tengu blobs werden auch seltener.

im pvp zählt instant damage mehr.

und es heisst, fliege nichts das du nicht ersetzen kannst und bereit bist zu verlieren...wenn ich in ein schiff einsteige, das für pvp gedacht is, is das schon abgeschrieben. 
da fällt mir ein, ich muss noch ein paar Rohks bauen/kaufen...


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

> da fällt mir ein, ich muss noch ein paar Rohks bauen/kaufen...


Ich hab ma Rokhs mir Missilelaunchern gesehen  Die Besitzer der Rokhs sagten es sei normal die mit Launchern zu nutzen und auch besser so  
Es gibt echt seltsame Leute 


Btw der Support hat mir eben noch geantwortet. Hab nu 2x Plex im Inventar und hab 26€ dafür gezahlt. Ich glaub ich kauf nun nur noch dort ein, da Spar ich ja 
Werd jetzt mal gucken wie ich das Zeug sicher nach Jita bringe und dort werd ich mir dann was feines einkaufen gehen...
Oder ich warte noch und schaue wie sich der Preis verändert.
Kann man eigentlich irgendwie auch in der Price History sehen wie sich der Verkaufspreis verändert hat?


----------



## XT1024 (28. Juni 2013)

Ach nervt nur mich die 3-4 Sekunden Ladezeit der standing Übersicht?
Die sollten das Fenster mal unterteilen in faction, corp und agent standing. Letzte Woche hatte ich mal unter people & Places aufgeräumt: > 1.100 agents fanden sich dort. 
---
Ich bin mit meiner Angst vor 0.0 aber recht glücklich. Mich nerven ja schon lowsec Verluste vom 2. char im T1 "interceptor" auf diesem account.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

Hmm ich hab bei der Standingansicht keinerlei Ladezeit


----------



## XT1024 (28. Juni 2013)

Hast du auch 584 agents mit standing, 116 corps und 19 factions? Der Kram muss wohl irgendwie geladen werden. 
Kann auch an den 2 Mbit liegen, wenn das jedesmal vom Server geholt wird


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

Mein Gott wo fliegst du nur überall lang?   

Btw so wie es aussieht wird mich meine Mael + Fitting knapp 780mio kosten


----------



## XT1024 (28. Juni 2013)

Pff Edit: MEIN standard Raven kostet bei mir wohl _maximal_ 300 mio.
200 mio. mit rigs vom Markt und im Rest sind noch 3 Meta 9-11 shield hardener zu je 20-30 mio. dabei. Da fällt mir ein ich habe ja nur noch einen Meta 4 XLSB an Bord. 
---
Da sind agents zwischen 10.0 und 0.39 standing dabei.
Yeah 12 mio. bounty in den letzten 2 Stunden.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

Ja ich weiß auch nicht, die schieben mir hier das ganze Factionzeugs zu das ich dabei haben soll. Alleine der Shield Amplifier kostet 203mio 

ABer ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter und es antwortet grad auch keiner mehr :/
Muss eines der Rigs rausnehmen entweder das was mir + Tracking gibt oder das was meinen Damage erhöht. Sonst hab ich einen zu hohen Power Grid verbrauch ^^

Und nein ich Flieg keine Raven, ich flieg Maelstrom. Ich mag Missiles nicht 

Edit:
Das wäre das fitting ^^
http://abload.de/img/evefittingazsms.png


----------



## XT1024 (28. Juni 2013)

Hast du auch schön AWU (advanced weapon upgrades, gunnery skill) und * weapon rigging auf 2-4 geskillt?  Sieht nicht so aus. Bei mir würden die Artys um 320 PG benötigen.
Also ACR würde ich nicht riggen. Bis es passt mit einem RCU oder, wenn es reicht, besser PDS fliegen und flott AWU auf 3-4 bringen.
---
Und auch als shield tank habe ich gerne einen armor repairer in Reichweite. Hab gerade 6% armor dmg kassiert, hätte in der Station über 700k gekostet.


----------



## sh4sta (28. Juni 2013)

Also ich weiß nich wie das Heute bei Eve is, aber damals als ich aktiv gespielt habe, wurden PVE Schiffe eigentlich immer mit 3x CCC Rigs gefitted. Damit man im zweifelsfall den Shield Booster/ArmorRepairer solange wie möglich laufen lassen konnte. Alternativ hat man CapBooster genommen. 

AWU sollte man btw. auf 5 bringen. Man glaubt es kaum, aber dadurch eröffnen sich nen paar mehr Möglichkeiten beim Fitten. 

Ich meine mich auch dunkel dran erinnern zu können, das der 4te DMG Mod in den Low's meistens verschwendung war wegen dem Stacking-Malus. Oder wurde das geändert?

Wie gesagt, is ziemlich lange her das ich Eve gespielt habe^^


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Juni 2013)

Die Devise bei EvE ist. Mehr Damage = weniger Gegner = weniger incoming Damage. ^^

Aber.. n Missionship mit Artys? Bei vielen Missionen landest du mittendrin und da wirst du garnix treffen..

Für Leute die Minmatar mögen kommt eine Machariel oder Minmatar Marauder besser. Hängt natürlich auch von der Kohle ab.

Aber gerade die Machariel mit dem krassen Falloff Bonus ballert Meilenweit.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

Ich werd mir die Tipps zum Skillen mal merken. Hab grad die erste Lv4 Solo gemacht und es ging eigentlich ganz gut. Den Shieldbooster hau ich manchmal für 2 Umdrehungen rein, bis der reparierte Schild wieder weg ist ist mein Cap soweit wieder regeneriert  
Bisher hab ich keine Probleme 


> Bei vielen Missionen landest du mittendrin und da wirst du garnix treffen..


Deswegen warpe ich ja auch nicht stumpf rein sondern auf eine gewisse Entfernung. 


> Für Leute die Minmatar mögen kommt eine Machariel oder Minmatar Marauder besser. Hängt natürlich auch von der Kohle ab.


Joa Machariel allein hätt mein ganzes Budget gefressen 



> Und auch als shield tank habe ich gerne einen armor repairer in Reichweite. Hab gerade 6% armor dmg kassiert, hätte in der Station über 700k gekostet.


Es gibt da einen Skill, wenn du den Hochhaust verringert sich die Chance das dein Schild penetriert werden kann.


----------



## sh4sta (28. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen Skill, wenn du den Hochhaust verringert sich die Chance das dein Schild penetriert werden kann.



Du meinst bestimmt Tactical Shield Manipulation. Ist der immer noch verbuggt? Hat sich nämlich nie gelohnt den auf Lvl 5 zubringen, is trotzdem Schaden durch die Schilde gekommen...    Ich seh grad das es ne 5 Tage Acc-Reaktivierungs-Trial gibt, ich glaub ich schau ma wieder rein


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

Ja genau, den hab ich bei mir auf 4 gebracht  
Muss aber grad in sachen Tank noch n bissel was nachholen


----------



## sh4sta (28. Juni 2013)

Spiel is Installiert, LogIn Daten hab ich auch wieder gefunden...schauen wir mal


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

Viel Glück / Spaß


----------



## sh4sta (29. Juni 2013)

Yay, allet noch da^^ Sogar meine "Red Pearl" (Paladin^^) is noch da, ich dachte die wäre damals geplatzt  Morgen erst ma wieder richtig rein fuchsen. Direkt erst ma nen Skill angeworfen 

Hm...nur meine Curse fehlt...dafür is die Pilgrim da  Morgen ehhh bzw Heute(später) ma schauen ob man mit denen noch was im PvP anfangen kann. Und ja, ich benutze Amarr Schiffe


----------



## Shicehaufen (29. Juni 2013)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Und ja, ich benutze Amarr Schiffe



Daumen hoch!


----------



## XT1024 (29. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Deswegen warpe ich ja auch nicht stumpf rein sondern auf eine gewisse Entfernung.


Hilft  aber nicht, wenn es die warp to 100 Option nicht gibt. Viel spaß, wenn  sich dann in 20 km 5 scram frigs herumtreiben. MJD FTW.


Robonator schrieb:


> Es  gibt da einen Skill, wenn du den Hochhaust verringert sich die Chance  das dein Schild penetriert werden kann.


 Hilft bei 0% shield auch nicht mehr. 



sh4sta schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt Tactical Shield Manipulation.  Ist der immer noch verbuggt? Hat sich nämlich nie gelohnt den auf Lvl 5  zubringen, is trotzdem Schaden durch die Schilde gekommen...


 5 ist IMO auch überflüssig, 4 ist halt für Invul II nötig und ich bin bei 3. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Ja genau, den hab ich bei mir auf 4 gebracht
> Muss aber grad in sachen Tank noch n bissel was nachholen


Nimm doch so lange x-type Zeug.


Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Daumen hoch!


 Macht das Spaß mit EM+therm gegen angel Gegner zu kämpfen?


----------



## Robonator (29. Juni 2013)

> Nomm doch so lange x-type Zeug.


X-Type hab ich ja eingebaut. 


> Hilft bei 0% shield auch nicht mehr.


Deswegen lässt man den Schild erst gar nicht so niedrig kommen. 


> Hilft aber nicht, wenn es die warp to 100 Option nicht gibt. Viel spaß, wenn sich dann in 20 km 5 scram frigs herumtreiben. MJD FTW.


Bisher hatte ich diese Option immer.


----------



## Shicehaufen (29. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Macht das Spaß mit EM+therm gegen angel Gegner zu kämpfen?



Hier sind nicht nur carebear im Forum unterwegs. Und die einzigen Missionen die ich nicht mit amarr Schiffen Fliege sind gegen guristas. 

Alles andere läuft.


----------



## XT1024 (29. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> X-Type hab ich ja eingebaut.


 In dem EFT screenshot ist alles andere als X-type. X-Type nicht X-Large SB.


Robonator schrieb:


> Deswegen lässt man den Schild erst gar nicht so niedrig kommen.


 
Ich hab mir das nicht ausgesucht.


Robonator schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich diese Option immer.


 Zumindest in den epic arcs gibt es diese Option häufiger als nötig nicht.
Normale L4 habe ich schon etwa länger nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## Cosmas (29. Juni 2013)

ja es macht spass mit EM/Therm gegen angels und guris zu fighten...wenn man es kann.

pulse-baddon ftw, pala gegen guris is allerdings fürn popo, selbst mit zusätzlichem eccm.

und ja mit curse/pilgrim kann man im pvp immernoch was anfangen


----------



## Robonator (29. Juni 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> In dem EFT screenshot ist alles andere als X-type. X-Type nicht X-Large SB.
> 
> 
> Ich hab mir das nicht ausgesucht.
> ...


 Y Type, Y-Large, X-blubb hört sich doch alles gleich an 
Außerdem ist das mit dem Schild das selbe als würdest du sagen das ein Armor Tank am besten auch nen Hullrepairer dabei haben sollte da die Hülle beschädigt werden könnte. 

Epic Arcs flieg ich ja auch nicht, ich weiß nichtmal wie ich an so eine rankomme also bleibt es bei den normalen Lv4 Missionen.


----------



## XT1024 (29. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Außerdem  ist das mit dem Schild das selbe als würdest du sagen das ein Armor  Tank am besten auch nen Hullrepairer dabei haben sollte da die Hülle  beschädigt werden könnte.


Nur habe ich ein 15k HP Polster (armor halt mit resistenzen), wenn mein Schild den Geist aufgibt. Wenn der armor tank sich erledigt hat sind die 8k HP dank 0% Resistenz aber ganz schnell am Ende.
Nichts worauf ich mich regelmäßig verlassen muss aber wenn ich vor dem warp-out mit einer salve ein BS noch schaffe kann ich auch mit 20% armor dmg leben.


Robonator schrieb:


> Epic Arcs flieg ich ja auch nicht, ich  weiß nichtmal wie ich an so eine rankomme also bleibt es bei den  normalen Lv4 Missionen.


Reichlich Kohle und standing abkassieren ist immer


----------



## Robonator (29. Juni 2013)

Hm gut mit Ressis komm ich auf 48k HP


> Reichlich Kohle und standing abkassieren ist immer


Klar, aber ich hab halt keine Ahnung wo es diese Missionen gibt  

Btw nochmal zu den X-Type Modulen: 
Viel zu teuer


----------



## sh4sta (29. Juni 2013)

Jup. X-Type Teile gehoeren zu den teuersten Sachen überhaupt^^ Deswegen hab ich meine Pala auch mit "normalen" Faction kram + T2 Rigs + T2 Waffen gefitted^^

Zu der Frage, Guris und Co fliegen sich eigentlich recht entspannt mit der Pala. Dauern zwar ein wenig länger als z.B. Sanshas, aber alles im Rahmen  
Gegen Guris dauerts aber auch nur soviel länger weil die einem ständig die Sensoren weg knallen. Man muss also voher wissen wer der scrambler is. Die sind dann Prime und/oder Drohnen Futter


----------



## XT1024 (29. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Klar, aber ich hab halt keine Ahnung wo es diese Missionen gibt


https://wiki.eveonline.com/en/wiki/Epic_mission_arcs#Epic_Arc_Starting_Agents



Robonator schrieb:


> Btw nochmal zu den X-Type Modulen:
> Viel zu teuer


2 PLEX ist über 1 mrd. ISK. 
---
Waah jetzt brauche ich Hacking 4 für die bl0ede Mission. Das steht zwar irgendwo weit hinten auf meinem int+mem Skillplan aber ich wollte jetzt endlich Caldari Frig auf 5 bringen.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juni 2013)

> 2 PLEX ist über 1 mrd. ISK.


Ja Aber davon gehen dann einfach mal knapp 200mio für das Schiff ansich aus und wozu fast mein gesammtes Kapital für 1-2 Module draufgehen lassen? Bringt mir ja nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## XT1024 (1. Juli 2013)

Ähh man kann kein overview nur für kriminelle Subjekte anlegen? Wie schlecht ist das denn? 
In Perimeter->Jita wartend hab ich etwas damit herumgespielt als die üblichen suicider ankamen. Ein T1 pseudo interceptor ist wohl etwas dps schwach für kill mails in der Situation...


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2013)

Warum zur Hölle kommen diese Typen eigentlich immer wieder an und lassen sich abknallen?


----------



## XT1024 (1. Juli 2013)

Waaah da verkauft jemand scourge heavy missile BPCs mit 3.737 ME (optimal ist AFAIK 147). Also 4-6 Monate Forschung für die Katz? 


Robonator schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle kommen diese Typen eigentlich immer wieder an und lassen sich abknallen?


  Die haben einfach zu viel Geld?
Mir ist es recht. Ich habe neben loot noch nichts kassiert.


----------



## CiSaR (1. Juli 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ähh man kann kein overview nur für kriminelle Subjekte anlegen? Wie schlecht ist das denn?
> In Perimeter->Jita wartend hab ich etwas damit herumgespielt als die üblichen suicider ankamen. Ein T1 pseudo interceptor ist wohl etwas dps schwach für kill mails in der Situation...



Du kannst den Local und das Overview so einstellen das Feinde blinken. Das ist vor allem im 0.0 sehr wichtig, im Empire kann es ganz schön nerven^^


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2013)

Naja selbst mir zu viel Geld würd ich das nicht machen 
Btw hab gestern mal ne coole Coorp gefunden. Bei Punkt Diplomat war einfach nur ein Missile Launcher verlinkt 


Achja C1SaR ich send dir nacher dein Geld zurück


----------



## CiSaR (1. Juli 2013)

Super


----------



## XT1024 (1. Juli 2013)

Tja mit _zu viel_ Geld würde ich eher an einem pefect ME BS BPO forschen - natürlich im highsec und für 15.660 ISK/h. 


CiSaR schrieb:


> Du kannst den Local und das Overview so einstellen das Feinde blinken. Das ist vor allem im 0.0 sehr wichtig, im Empire kann es ganz schön nerven^^


 Die blinken ja so oder so aber ein extra tab mit nur kriminellen geht wohl gar nicht. 
Und wenn das geblinke im highsec nervt -> einfach feuern. Die blinken ja nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## CiSaR (1. Juli 2013)

Ohne Krieg darfste im Empire aber nicht einfach jemanden abknallen^^


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ohne Krieg darfste im Empire aber nicht einfach jemanden abknallen^^


 
Nichtmal die Piraten die herumblinken?


----------



## CiSaR (1. Juli 2013)

Du meinst NPC's?
Klar die schon aber keine anderen Spieler.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Du meinst NPC's?
> Klar die schon aber keine anderen Spieler.


 
Nein ich meinte schon die Spieler  
Und wie schaut es aus wenn man selber angegriffen wird? Muss man dann auch warten bis Concord antanzt? 

Und wie ist das eigentlich wenn man in ner Site ist oder auf Mission und dann angegriffen wird? Ich hab gehört das Concord dann reinwarpt simmt das?


----------



## CiSaR (1. Juli 2013)

Ne kannst gleich drauf ballern und Concord tanzt dann überall an soweit ich das weiß


----------



## XT1024 (1. Juli 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Du meinst NPC's?
> Klar die schon aber keine anderen Spieler.


Alles was blinkt ist FFA. Crimewatch - EVElopedia
Fliegt was rotes vorbei? Anvisieren und feuern, wenn es gerade kein BS und man selbst im rookie ship ist. Roter pod? Gleich nochmal drauf.


Robonator schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte schon die Spieler
> Und wie schaut es aus wenn man selber angegriffen wird? Muss man dann auch warten bis Concord antanzt?
> 
> Und wie ist das eigentlich wenn man in ner Site ist oder auf Mission und dann angegriffen wird? Ich hab gehört das Concord dann reinwarpt simmt das?





CiSaR schrieb:


> Ne kannst gleich drauf ballern und Concord tanzt dann überall an soweit ich das weiß


Ja aber wann wird man mal im highsec während der Mission angegriffen?
- Nie.
Und im lowsec braucht man auf concord auch nicht warten.


----------



## Craganmore (1. Juli 2013)

Bei Eve ist wieder was los ohh man...


----------



## sh4sta (1. Juli 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ja aber wann wird man mal im highsec während der Mission angegriffen?
> - Nie.


 
Das würd ich so nicht sagen. Hatte in ner 4er Missi mal nen Ninja-Looter/Salvager. Er musste immer auf 20km Traktor ran fliegen an die Waracks und meine Pala hat zusätzlich Traktor + Salvager druff(man is ja Multitaskingfähig ). Naja wir ham uns dann quasi nen Rennen geliefert, als er aber gemerkt hat das er das nich schafft hat er mich angegriffen...in seinem Destroyer...  

Das is aber auch shcon ne ganzeeeeeeeeee Weile her, aber komplett sicher is man in Missi im HighSec auch nich.


----------



## Minga_Bua (2. Juli 2013)

Das ist aber n sehr alter Trick. Die provozieren dich und hoffen das du auf sie ballerst. Dann gehen die nämlich docken und steigen in ein richtiges Schiff weil sie dich dann 15 Minuten lang angreifen können.

Beim ninja-looting geht es meistens garnicht um den loot an sich.


----------



## Craganmore (2. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr das gestern eig. gar net mitbekommen?? Nen Goons Spy hat zwei Allys aufgelöst, 6000 Spieler stehen momentan ohne Ally da und im Osten sind 200 Systeme gedroppt.


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Habt ihr das gestern eig. gar net mitbekommen?? Nen Goons Spy hat zwei Allys aufgelöst, 6000 Spieler stehen momentan ohne Ally da und im Osten sind 200 Systeme gedroppt.


 
Echt? Haste ma ne Quelle bzw Link?


----------



## Craganmore (2. Juli 2013)

Meine Corp/Ally ist daran auch verwickelt, deshalb weiß ich das.

Aber hier mal nen Link https://forums.eveonline.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=254583

EDIT: http://evenews24.com/2013/07/01/breaking-s2n-citizens-drop-all-sov-steals-wallet/


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2013)

Kranke ********


----------



## CiSaR (2. Juli 2013)

Dafür liebe ich EVE sau geile Sache 
Bin gespannt was das für Auswirkungen hat


----------



## Craganmore (2. Juli 2013)

Das ist überhaupt net geil


----------



## XT1024 (2. Juli 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Habt ihr das gestern eig. gar net mitbekommen??


  Äh... nö. Ich hatte wohl was Wichtigeres zu tun.
Z.B. eine lowsec Mission nicht im Condor zu schaffen, 20 Minuten nach Jita zu fliegen und in einen destroyer umzusteigen, 30 Minuten zurück zu der Mission zu fliegen um sie wieder nicht zu schaffen. Dann muss wohl doch ein BS ran. 

Ein paar gelangweilte goonies hatte ich aber in Palas gesehen. Unzählige CONCORD Schiffchen am gate, auf der anderen Seite genau so viele blaue, leider leere, Wracks. Und ich im Autopilot-Condor. 
---
Na was mache ich denn jetzt mit dem 350 mio. Implantat?  3% shield/3% shield recharge.
Nee zum einbauen ist es mir doch zu teuer.


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2013)

seit wann sind das 2 allis? es war S2NC, also nur die renteralli von Nulli Secunda und nicht die mutteralli.
shit happens, war ja nicht das erste mal und ich muss sagen, das nulli und co, da echt fix dabei waren die situation abzusichern, stations systeme einzunehmen und neue tcus und so zu stellen und die von solar zu entsorgen, super leistung und reaktion.
is ja auch schon bei CVA vorgekommen...da waren wir Holders dann auch den ganzen tag unterwegs und haben uns mit den geiern gekloppt...

im high darf man alles angreifen, was sec status unter -5 hat, suspect ist (diebstahl, killright aktiviert, neutraler wartarget rep oder duell), angreifer/ganker oder eben kriegsziel ist. alle diese sachen lassen sich einstellen, ggf flashy machen und extra für den high speichern, man muss da allerdings eben etwa jonglieren, mit den settings.
ich hab auch schon flashys im high abgeballert, is überhaupt kein ding. 
auch nen gankversuch, auf eine unserer incursionflotten, habe ich mit meiner artimacha beantwortet, das resultat war ne tote tornado von PL^^


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2013)

Hmm ich weiß ja nicht. Mir wurden 1400mm Artys für Lv4 Missionen empfohlen, allerdings treffen die Dinger fast nix was kleiner als ein BS ist und brauchen ewig zum Reload, da kratz ich bei ab. 
Jemand ne bessere Idee? Handelt sich um ne Maelstrom. 
Könnte wenn dann eh nur die Meta 4 nutzen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (3. Juli 2013)

Hehe hatte ich dir ja gesagt 

Autocannons-mehr bleibt dir nicht mit der MAelstrom


----------



## Shicehaufen (3. Juli 2013)

Alle turmwaffen treffen alles. Das Ziel darf sich nur nicht bewegen bzw nur auf dich zu oder von dir weg. Ich hab auch mal setup für nen Projektilwaffen missionrunner gemacht. Bin allerdings zu dem Entschluss gekommen dass für mich nur ne vargur oder die machariel infrage kommen würde. Und selbst da sind die stats unbefriedigend. 

Ich hab mir jetzt mal spaßeshalber ne tengu geholt und diese ist einfach verdammt effizient in Missionen. Ich steh auch nicht auf Raketen aber eine milion carebearn können nicht irren.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2013)

Autocannons auf der Mael? Niemals! Da müsst ich mir ja auch noch ne MWD einbauen, wo lande ich denn da? Da könnt ich dann ja gleich die Mael verkaufen und mir ne Megathron oder sowas kaufen. Oder gleich auf Missiles umsteigen.  
Bei der Mael müsste ich entweder auf meinen Shieldbooster verzichten oder auf meine Resistenzen.


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2013)

tja mael isn 2 schneidiges schwert, enweder man will weit weg sein und nen hohen alpha haben oder man geht auf kuscheldistanz und bearbeitet seine ziele mit AC's+drones (t2+barrage von vorteil, wenns mal weiter weg is).

macha hat halt den vorteil, das sie nen ziemlichen falloff bonus hat, welcher der mael fehlt.

wenn du gegen angels fliegst, solltest du bei den meisten keine probs haben mit AC's, da die eh kuscheln kommen, bei allem anderen...naja, tracking comp+ TE's helfen, auch wenn die TE etwas generft wurden.


was missiles angeht...tengu ja, der carebear(alp)traum schlechthin...was jedoch ein richtiges biest wurde, mit dem buff der Cruise missiles, sind raven/RNI, was sich auch an den preissteigerungen bemerkbar macht...

aber ich bin froher taschenlampenfuzzi, meine scorch haben 45km optimal auf der baddon, damit treffe ich so ziemlich alles, auch wenns manchmal etwas zäher is, bei angels oder so..aber das juckt mich nicht.


----------



## XT1024 (3. Juli 2013)

Ja herrlich. Für jeden L4 epic arc musste ich die anschreiben, weil es kein faction standing gab. 
Hmm was mache ich nur mit dem 300-350 mio. Implantat? Für 3% shield/3% shield recharge ists mir momentan doch zu teuer.


Robonator schrieb:


> Mir wurden 1400mm Artys für Lv4 Missionen empfohlen


Wer macht denn so etwas? Keine Raketen empfehlen? 

Wenn die Wartezeit zu lang ist steck die 1200mm rein. Doppelte RoF, halber dmg multi, halt etwas weniger Reichweite. 
40s (ohne gyrostab) wäre mir doch etwas zu lang. Ich bin gerade im schrägen Vogel ähh Condor unterwegs und schon diese fast 12s nerven mich tierisch. Aber 40 Sekunden? 
Mit 400m sig. resolution kann man eh nur auf BS und Gebäude feuern. 
---
1400mm ist aber super für die highsec Selbstmordattentäter.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2013)

> Wer macht denn so etwas? Keine Raketen empfehlen?


Geh mir weg damit  
Ich brauch was das scheisst und ankommt. Und das möglichst direkt nach dem Feuern. 


> 40s (ohne gyrostab) wäre mir doch etwas zu lang. Ich bin gerade im schrägen Vogel ähh Condor unterwegs und schon diese fast 12s nerven mich tierisch. Aber 40 Sekunden?


40s? Das ist krass 
Mit den ganzen Gyros bei mir hab ich knapp 20s bei den 1400ern.


----------



## Shicehaufen (3. Juli 2013)

Scheisst?!? . Dafür sind scourge fury Heavy "boppeln" doch ganz gut geeignet.  

Ich als Shicehaufen kann die das nur empfehlen


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2013)

Bei dem Wort neige ich nach all der Zeit immernoch dazu das IE zu verwechseln


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2013)

robo dann schau mal auf die rof der 1400er wenn die im originalzustand ohne skills und gyros sind, dann weisste wo die 40s herkommen...^^

glaub 16 oder so is so ziemlich das beste mit 3 t2gyros und entsprechenden skills, der Mini-BS skill dürfte da ja auch einiges zu tun, wenn ich nicht irre, hab die mael boni grad nicht im kopf. 
dazu noch son kleines 5 oder 6%rof imp...*hust*


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2013)

Imps sind mir zu teuer  
Hab immoment diese Sammelimps die es zu Events gab 
Und naja ich hab irgendwie durch das Fitting welches mir halt gegeben wurde ca 4 T2 Gyros. MinBS ist auf 3 und pro Level waren das 7.5% RoF glaub ich


----------



## XT1024 (3. Juli 2013)

Huch ja die 40s waren direkt aus den Modulen.
---
Imps zu teuer aber die Genolution CA Teile eingebaut?
In slot 1-5 kommen bei mir normale +4 rein (SP>all), der Rest ist billiges 1% Zeug z.B. shield capacity, missile rof, explosion velocity und ship velocity (Raven war soo langsam - T95 lässt grüßen ).
Die +1% Teile kosten ja nichts. Und ganz wichtig: 5% salvage chance. 
Mittlerweile hätten sich +5 Attribute wohl auch gelohnt. Nur mache ich ein +5 für >100 mio. rein bin ich bestimmt nach 2-3 Tagen tot.  Ach an skills dafür fehlt es eh.


----------



## Cosmas (4. Juli 2013)

robolein, ach du liebes robolein, man setzt sich erst ab lvl 4, in ein boot hinein...alles lvl4 versteht sich...drunter verschenkt man einfach zuviel, erst recht wenns noch iwo anders hapert  
davon abgesehn sind 4 gyros übertrieben und klauen platz für nen DMC oder TE.

naja die +3% - +5% imps sind ja noch machbar, gibts für rof genauso, wie für den schaden, speziell für alle guns, als auch nur für projectiles, sollte man sich überlegen.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juli 2013)

Ich muss gestehen, das Spiel macht mich immer neugieriger! 
Hab das mit dem Ally-Diebstahl gestern auch gelesen. 

Ich denke, wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich das Spiel mal testen.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2013)

Cosmas schrieb:


> robolein, ach du liebes robolein, man setzt sich erst ab lvl 4, in ein boot hinein...alles lvl4 versteht sich...drunter verschenkt man einfach zuviel, erst recht wenns noch iwo anders hapert
> davon abgesehn sind 4 gyros übertrieben und klauen platz für nen DMC oder TE.
> 
> naja die +3% - +5% imps sind ja noch machbar, gibts für rof genauso, wie für den schaden, speziell für alle guns, als auch nur für projectiles, sollte man sich überlegen.


 Der einzige notwendige Skill den ich mWn nicht auf 4 habe ist Battleship. Ob das nu so ein großen Unterschied macht? 
Naja mal bei Jita nach Imps gucken. Oder soll ich LP ausgeben? 


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, das Spiel macht mich immer neugieriger!
> Hab das mit dem Ally-Diebstahl gestern auch gelesen.
> 
> Ich denke, wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich das Spiel mal testen.


 
Kannst dich ja von jemanden einladen lassen, dann haste 21 statt 14 Tage Testzeit. 
Achja und ohne Gruppe bzw Leuten mit denen man spielen kann, kann es auch ziemlich langweilig werden bzw die Motivation könnte sinken. Je nachdem wie du selber halt bist. 
Hätte ich meine jetzige Coorp damals nicht gefunden dann hätte ich das Game wohl auch wieder aufgegeben


----------



## CiSaR (4. Juli 2013)

21 Tage gibt es wie immer in meiner Sig^^

EVE ist einfach viel zu schnell -.-
Ich sitze eine Woche im Urlaub und was sich in der Zeit alles geändert hat ist unglaublich oO
Mein POS Kollege hat einfach die Corp verlassen und von dem ganzen politischen Zeug fange ich gar nicht erst an^^


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juli 2013)

CiSaR schrieb:


> EVE ist einfach viel zu schnell -.-


 Von wegen. 43d bis Caldari BS 5 ist nicht zu schnell.


----------



## CiSaR (4. Juli 2013)

Die Skills meinte ich auch nicht sondern das ganze andere Zeug. Das Politische und so


----------



## Craganmore (4. Juli 2013)

Kannst dir auchn 30 Tage Trial Acc machen + 4 Euro Starter Pack sind noch mal 30 Tage, dann kannste erstmal Zocken


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte ja gerade nach _Z9PP_-_H _aber nach dem quickcheck und 544 zerstörten Schiffen in der letzten Stunde spare ich mir das mal.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2013)

In einer Stunde 544 Schiffe, man da war aber jemand fleißig  
Was hat das eigentlich mit diesen "Arty-Ganks" auf sich? 
Hab auf Youtube z.B. mal ein Video von jemanden gesehen der ein bischen über das PvP erklärt etc. Er selber war grade auf der Flucht vor ner Drake weil er sie von ihren Freunden weglocken wollte. Das hat auch soweit geklappt nur warteten im nächsten System 3 fremde Maelstroms. Die Drake war drin, wurde durchs bewegen entcloacked und da ist sie geplatzt. Einfach so. 
Wusste nicht das Artys so massiven Damage drücken können. Klar es waren 3 Maels aber trotzdem heftig ^^ 
Hab davon auch schon ingame gelesen das es der reinste abfuck sein soll da man in den meisten Fällen nichts mehr machen kann als beten, zumindest in einem BS. ^^
Mit ner kleinen Frig oder so müsste das ja eigentlich gehen da die Maels dann doch ein bischen länger brauchen zum locken oder?


----------



## XT1024 (8. Juli 2013)

Ja klar Arty. Monster alpha dmg und dann _ewig lange Wartezeit_ bis zum nächsten Schuss.
Vergleich in EFT einmal alpha dmg von arty mael und raven - da machste Augen. 
Aber ein billiges drake setup kommt doch locker auf 40k ehp ohne extra shield hardener. 

Mehr  machen die billigen (Thrasher+280mm arty) suicider wohl auch nicht. Warp ans gate nach Jita, weiches Ziel  aussuchen, einen Schuss abfeuern und fertig. Ob das Spaß macht?
Ich hab da einen Spezialisten gefunden, der sich rund um Jita NUR mit pod kills beschäftigt. Dem passiert _nix_ erwähnenswertes. -10 sec status und trotzdem fliegt der fröhlich in der Gegend herum. Klar wird sein 1-1.5 mio Thrasher spätestens nach den Angriff zerstört aber Imps über 1,5 mio dürft ja wohl jeder im Kopf haben.


Robonator schrieb:


> Mit ner kleinen Frig oder so müsste das ja eigentlich gehen da die Maels dann doch ein bischen länger brauchen zum locken oder?


 Gegen frigs nimmt man eher Zerstörer, dazu 2-3 Sensor Booster mit scan resolution script, für den gleichen Effekt. Oder ging es um die Flucht? In 2-3 s sollte es mit dem lock eher schwierig werden.


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte ja echt mal wieder Lust richtig EvE zu spielen, habe letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder etwas reingeschaut für die "Bonus Tage", aber seit 2008 (wo ich glaube ich das letztemal etwas "mehr" gespielt habe), hat sich soviel verändert und ich find mich kaum noch zu recht, ich hab total den Überblick über meine Skills, Implantate etc. verloren und die Ingamesprache versteh ich auch kaum noch. 
Schade, machte mir eigentlich mal viel Spaß.^^

Leider spielt auf meiner Freundesliste keiner mehr und die Corp. der ich angehörte gibts auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2013)

Was macht man eigentlich wenn ein Gegner nen Teacking Disruptor auf einen anwendet oder dir den Cap leersaugt? Dann ist man doch eigentlich Chancenlos oder nicht? 

Hab mich jetzt ner neuen Corp angeschlossen. 
Das 0.0 ist so unglaublich schön... wenn ich das mal mit dem Highsec vergleiche.  
Und die Hall of Shame der Goons ist episch  Grade wenn da jemand mit der >zur hälfte gefitteten< Drake ankommt und um Ersatz fragt


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juli 2013)

Grundsätzlich hilft gegen TD aus der Reichweite fliegen.
Gegen neut/EV|NOS hilft auch Reichweite, mit einer cap battery den Effekt reduzieren, mit dem cap booster nachfüllen oder selbst EV einbauen um den Effekt _etwas_ auszugleichen.

Sonst per remote sensor dampener die targeting range reduzieren oder ECM. PvE? 
---
0.0?
0.o 
Endlich Caldari Frikadelle auf 5.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2013)

Ja gut aber bei Cruiser vs Cruiser wird das schwierig einfach aus der Reichweite zu fliegen 
Ging mir schon um PvP nicht um PvE

Den Frikadellenskill müsste ich eventuell auch bald mal weiter hochhauen


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juli 2013)

AC und keine Arty einbauen, mit TC/TE vollstopfen, *1,2 tracking ammo laden, webben, painter? (k.A. Kanonen sind noch nicht mein Fachgebiet)
Oder Hilfe holen.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2013)

Naja Webben + Painter wird wohl kaum ohne Cap funzen. Mit dem Tracking Disruptor ebenso wenig


----------



## Shicehaufen (11. Juli 2013)

Wenn ne course kommt und Single pvp macht gegen dich dann wars das einfach. Denn cap ist leben. Ich hab 2 TD auf meiner und ich garantiere dir das du mich dann mit arties nicht treffen würdest. Da helfen nur Freunde.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2013)

Wer zur Hölle hat gesagt das ich Artys auf nen Cruiser setzen würde?


----------



## Shicehaufen (11. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich spielts keine Rolle was du drauf baust. 2 TDs mit ner lvl 5 course versauen dir jedes Tracking. Nur hast du mit missiles und Projektiltürmen den unwahrscheinlich großen Luxus noch feuern zu können.  

BTW hat ein TD keinen Einfluss auf missiles.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2013)

Das wird dann wohl der Grund sein warum hier so viele mit Caracals rumdüsen


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juli 2013)

Grad per Zufall was wieder gefunden und dachte ich teile meinen Fund mit euch 
Vllt kennt es der ein oder andere ja schon^^

EVE Online : Pro Gallente Song Video - YouTube


----------



## Cosmas (12. Juli 2013)

Caracals mit Rapid Light Launchern sind ausserdem ein frig schreck und , speziell im rudel, mit heavy launchern nicht zu unterschätzen, wenn man weiss was man tut.

@Shicehaufen: das ding heisst Curse (Fluch) und nicht Course (Kurs, Richtung), is aber nen geiles boot, besonders speed(nano)boote und energiefresser, hassen das teil wie die pest.


----------



## Shicehaufen (12. Juli 2013)

Sry für die autokorektur. . Und ich weis es ist ein Schrecken. Allerdings auch ein Taschentuch im Vergleich zur pilgrimm.


----------



## Cosmas (12. Juli 2013)

dafür fehlen der pilgrim die rangeboni und mit armortank, is das ding ein fest für jedes gatecamp, so schnell und agil wie ein BS, schildtank...hmm meh... und so schwächlich is die curse auch nicht...ich hab mich auch schon in soeiner, mit ner meute frigs und cruiser geprügelt, die fanden das eher nicht so witzig^^


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2013)

Ich find das Video echt genial 
Boat's Oddity - YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt 20 Stunden in der Woche spiele, wie lange brauche ich um das Geld zu haben damit ich genug habe um mir die Spielzeit zu kaufen? Bzw mit welcher Klasse fange ich am besten an obwohl mir der Commander am meisten zusagt ?  (Bin eben gerne derjenige der Befehle gibt)


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2013)

Es gibt keine Klassen. Du bist einfach was du sein willst und bist du Befehle geben kannst wirste wohl erstmal ordentlich Erfahrung haben müssen


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juli 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Klassen. Du bist einfach was du sein willst und bist du Befehle geben kannst wirste wohl erstmal ordentlich Erfahrung haben müssen


 
Aber ich habe doch gelesen das es sowas wie der Commander, Loalyst, Miner und sowas gibt sind das keine Klassen?


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2013)

Och eher nein. Du entscheidest dich halt selber was du sein willst. Irgendwelche Klassen oder Rollen gibt es nicht. 
Ich denke du hast das von hier oder?
Entdecken Sie, wer Sie in der Sandbox sind - EVE Online
Das ist eigentlich eher dazu gedacht um dir so einen kleinen Anstoß zu geben, in welche Richtung du gehen könntest. Wirklich ernst nehmen kann man den Test allerdings eher nicht. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juli 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Och eher nein. Du entscheidest dich halt selber was du sein willst. Irgendwelche Klassen oder Rollen gibt es nicht.
> Ich denke du hast das von hier oder?
> Entdecken Sie, wer Sie in der Sandbox sind - EVE Online
> Das ist eigentlich eher dazu gedacht um dir so einen kleinen Anstoß zu geben, in welche Richtung du gehen könntest. Wirklich ernst nehmen kann man den Test allerdings eher nicht. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach ^^


 
JA von da habe ich es und dachte es sind Klassen, also sollte ich am besten Anfangen Ressourcen zu sammeln und zu verkaufen? Oder besser etwas damit herzustellen?


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> JA von da habe ich es und dachte es sind Klassen, also sollte ich am besten Anfangen Ressourcen zu sammeln und zu verkaufen? Oder besser etwas damit herzustellen?


 
Am Anfang wäre das Tutorial ganz nett das gibt dir auch einen Einblick in einige verschiedene Bereiche. Kannst ja auch rumfliegen und scannen


----------



## XT1024 (12. Juli 2013)

Grrr man braucht 8.0 für einen jump _clown_?  Ich bin bei genau einer corp über 8.0.


Gamer090 schrieb:


> also sollte ich am besten Anfangen Ressourcen zu sammeln und zu verkaufen? Oder besser etwas damit herzustellen?


 Ganz am Anfang das tutorial mitnehmen. Und im Optimalfall zeitnah wissen, was man in näherer Zukunft machen will. Grob Missionen, mining, production, PvP?

Meine Meinung:
Für z.B. Missionen muss man sich nicht unbedingt mit mining aufhalten. Das bringt einen, bis auf etwas Kleingeld, nicht vorwärts. Für alles Mögliche und Unmögliche braucht man halt skills und das kostet wertvolle Zeit.
---
Spielzeit ingame finanzieren? Macht 550 mio. im Monat. Ich müsste mal mitzählen aber 10 mio/Stunde in L4 Missionen sollte doch selbst im BC machbar sein.   
-> Gerade 5 mio. Kopfgeld auf einen Schlag bekommen (Abrechnungszeitraum von 20 Minuten).


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juli 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Am Anfang wäre das Tutorial ganz nett das gibt dir auch einen Einblick in einige verschiedene Bereiche. Kannst ja auch rumfliegen und scannen


 
Wäre schade wenn ich sowas nicht könnte 



XT1024 schrieb:


> Grrr man braucht 8.0 für einen jump _clown_?  Ich bin bei genau einer corp über 8.0.
> 
> Ganz am Anfang das tutorial mitnehmen. Und im Optimalfall zeitnah wissen, was man in näherer Zukunft machen will. Grob Missionen, mining, production, PvP?
> 
> ...


 
PVP mache ich erst wenn ich ein sehr sehr gutes Schiff habe aber ein Titan wird wohl ewig dauern bis ich den habe oder nicht?  
Bei mir kommt es darauf an was mir am meisten einbringt, wenn es mining ist dann mache ich das ansonsten Missionen, sind diese Corps die Gilden die man gründen kann?


----------



## CiSaR (12. Juli 2013)

Oh ist das süß 
Du startest genauso blauäugig in EvE wie ich 
Bis du einen Titan fliegen kannst brauchst du Jahre vor allem wenn du ihn selber finanzieren kannst und alleine ist er auch nicht das Allheilmittel 
Richtig Corps sind sowas wie Gilden und Allianzen sind ein Verbund aus Corps


----------



## Cosmas (12. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> JA von da habe ich es und dachte es sind Klassen, also sollte ich am besten Anfangen Ressourcen zu sammeln und zu verkaufen? Oder besser etwas damit herzustellen?



gaaaanz ruhig brauner....

es gibt keine vordefinierten klassen, jeder kann alles lernen oder werden, skill, willen, geduld, verständnis, gelegenheit, erfahrung, mut und pilotenskill vorausgesetzt.

wie schon gesagt, mach auf JEDEN! fall, das tutorial, die karriereagenten und die erste epic arc, dazu gehste ingame in den "Hilfe" chat und lädst dir das pilotenhandbuch runter, ausserdem is zb das eveger.de, mit seinen vielen fittings, der noobsektion usw empfehlenswert.

https://www.eveger.de/forum/showthr...nall)Kapsel-Erfahrungsbericht-eines-Vollnoobs

EVE-online Pilotenhandbuch v3 | DD in Space

eines vorweg...eigeninitiative is der schlüssel...irgendwo ankommen und fragen spammen, die man im tutorial beantwortet bekommt oder deren antworten man auf etlichen seiten/im PHB oder dergleichen findet und/oder quasi den immer öfter auftreten habitus...reinkommen und "hey ich bin da, huldigt mir, kaut mir alles vor, schiebts mir hinten rein und überhaupt, wo sind die weiber und das bier?!" werden eher mit einem "WTF?" bis hin zu "verpfeiff dich du pfeiffe und halts maul." quittiert.

DarthMopp´s EvE Log: What would Jack Bauer do ?

der "Commander" kann vieles sein, 
vom CEO/Director einer Corp oder gar einer ganzen Allianz, bis hin zum bonusgeber einer miningflotte, organisator und/oder executor eines events oder eben ganz klassisch, der "Fleetcommander" oder untergeordnet der "Logistics-Commander" und so einer...wird man nicht über nacht...kaum einer wird iwem, der mal so daher kommt, den befehl über sich und sein schiff anvertrauen, wenn derjenige nicht über eine gewisse erfahrung, reputation und co verfügt, schliesslich ist, was platzt, weg und spawnt nicht einfach neu.

gleub mir, ich weiss wovon ich rede, es gibt sogenannte FC's mit denen bin ich exact 1mal geflogen...danach verweigerte ich jedwede teilnahme an deren flotten...bestes beispiel "ShadowandLight" aka Stupendous Man, der beste FC ever..."Primary the Tempests, Secondary Megathrons!" ...ca ne myriade beider schiffsklassen in der übersicht..also such mer sich einfach eine aus...verheizt sage und schreibe 3flotten (und fand dafür sogar immerwieder genug Idioten) und als dem feind die munition und der platz fürs loot im cargo ausgehen und sie abziehen, meint er noch ganz stolz "The System has been Secured!"

ausserdem hab ich den job selbst schon zur genüge gemacht...sowohl als logi-Fc als auch als Fleetcommander...es is ne ungemeine verantwortung und belastung, wenn man zb 60battleships in die schlacht führt, dazu noch nen auge auf die logis habe muss, und derweilen, noch mit anderen FCs/Scouts/Cynos/Titanpiloten/(Triage)Carriern/Bomberwings reden und sich organisieren muss...diese belastung führt bei überbeanspruchung guter FC's auch oft dazu, das diese irgendwann die schnauze voll haben und ausgebrannt sind.
Strategie und Taktik, Information und Planung, nen kühler kopf und nen händchen dafür situationen schnell zu erfassen und sich anzupassen, sind die grundbausteine für nen guten FC, dazu kommt dann eben noch der kommandostil...dieser muss eben sicher und klar sein, sonst melden sich ganz fix irgendwelche "backseat" FC's und labern dazwischen, versuchen befehle zu geben oder die flotte macht nichts, bzw was sie will...

was das bezahlen mit ingamekohle angeht...es ist mit 20h die woche durchaus machbar, aber am anfang eher nicht, du solltest nicht erwarten gleich milliardär zu werden, dazu fehlts dir einfach an ausrüstung und skill, den gedanken "bezahlen mit ingamekohle" kannste so nach 3monaten weiterspinnen, wenn du lvl4 missis fliegen kannst und das in einem halbwegs tauglichen battleship und das ganze auch noch lootest/salvagest. darunter würde das einfach nur darauf hinauslaufen, das du für das spiel "arbeitest"...lieber erstmal, bei gefallen, nen 3monatsabo nehmen, kost 39€ und gut is.

jep Corp(orations) sind das EvE gegenstück zu gilden/clans anderer spiele, Allianzen, ein verbund von corps.
Titan... den kannste ersmal nicht überall fliegen, dazu kannste den nicht überall bauen, ihn so fliegen zu können wie es sollte dauert minimum 2 jahre, bei direkter skillung auf titan, inclusive remaps und implantaten und kostet dich alleine an skills bis dahin min 10mrd, dazu noch die kosten für anschaffung und ausrüstung und implantate und die dinger bekommt man auch nicht hinterhergeworfen und sind alleine, nichts als eine 13km lange zielscheibe.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juli 2013)

Cosmas schrieb:


> gaaaanz ruhig brauner....
> 
> es gibt keine vordefinierten klassen, jeder kann alles lernen oder werden, skill, willen, geduld, verständnis, gelegenheit, erfahrung, mut und pilotenskill vorausgesetzt.



Das freut mich das ich alles werden kann dann kann ich mir es aussuchen was mir am besten gefällt 



> wie schon gesagt, mach auf JEDEN! fall, das tutorial, die karriereagenten und die erste epic arc, dazu gehste ingame in den "Hilfe" chat und lädst dir das pilotenhandbuch runter, ausserdem is zb das eveger.de, mit seinen vielen fittings, der noobsektion usw empfehlenswert.
> 
> EVE-online Pilotenhandbuch v3 | DD in Space



Danke für den Link werde es mir mal durchlesen 



> eines vorweg...eigeninitiative is der schlüssel...irgendwo ankommen und fragen spammen, die man im tutorial beantwortet bekommt oder deren antworten man auf etlichen seiten/im PHB oder dergleichen findet und/oder quasi den immer öfter auftreten habitus...reinkommen und "hey ich bin da, huldigt mir, kaut mir alles vor, schiebts mir hinten rein und überhaupt, wo sind die weiber und das bier?!" werden eher mit einem "WTF?" bis hin zu "verpfeiff dich du pfeiffe und halts maul." quittiert.
> 
> DarthMopp´s EvE Log: What would Jack Bauer do ?


Wo ist das Bier?   Ich erkundige mich zuerst über ein Spiel bevor ich es ausprobiere und da ich manches nicht verstanden hatte musste ich eben fragen, dafür ist ein Forum ja da lol Und wenn jemand bei mir mit so einem Spruch kommt landet der auf meiner Ignor-liste 



> der "Commander" kann vieles sein,
> vom CEO/Director einer Corp oder gar einer ganzen Allianz, bis hin zum bonusgeber einer miningflotte, organisator und/oder executor eines events oder eben ganz klassisch, der "Fleetcommander" oder untergeordnet der "Logistics-Commander" und so einer...wird man nicht über nacht...kaum einer wird iwem, der mal so daher kommt, den befehl über sich und sein schiff anvertrauen, wenn derjenige nicht über eine gewisse erfahrung, reputation und co verfügt, schliesslich ist, was platzt, weg und spawnt nicht einfach neu.



Wäre nicht das erste mal das ich Verantwortung übernehmen muss und schön das es nicht nur den Flottencommander gibt



> gleub mir, ich weiss wovon ich rede, es gibt sogenannte FC's mit denen bin ich exact 1mal geflogen...danach verweigerte ich jedwede teilnahme an deren flotten...bestes beispiel "ShadowandLight" aka Stupendous Man, der beste FC ever..."Primary the Tempests, Secondary Megathrons!" ...ca ne myriade beider schiffsklassen in der übersicht..also such mer sich einfach eine aus...verheizt sage und schreibe 3flotten (und fand dafür sogar immerwieder genug Idioten) und als dem feind die munition und der platz fürs loot im cargo ausgehen und sie abziehen, meint er noch ganz stolz "The System has been Secured!"



Ich merke das du weisst wovon du redest weisst recht viel über das Spiel und es gibt manche die wollen Chef sein aber haben keine Übersicht über das Geschehen, kenne das aus anderen Spielen.



> ausserdem hab ich den job selbst schon zur genüge gemacht...sowohl als logi-Fc als auch als Fleetcommander...es is ne ungemeine verantwortung und belastung, wenn man zb 60battleships in die schlacht führt, dazu noch nen auge auf die logis habe muss, und derweilen, noch mit anderen FCs/Scouts/Cynos/Titanpiloten/(Triage)Carriern/Bomberwings reden und sich organisieren muss...diese belastung führt bei überbeanspruchung guter FC's auch oft dazu, das diese irgendwann die schnauze voll haben und ausgebrannt sind.
> Strategie und Taktik, Information und Planung, nen kühler kopf und nen händchen dafür situationen schnell zu erfassen und sich anzupassen, sind die grundbausteine für nen guten FC, dazu kommt dann eben noch der kommandostil...dieser muss eben sicher und klar sein, sonst melden sich ganz fix irgendwelche "backseat" FC's und labern dazwischen, versuchen befehle zu geben oder die flotte macht nichts, bzw was sie will...



Keine Sorge wenn ich etwas sage dann so das gefolgt wird, Widerspruch kommt bei mir sehr schlecht an und ich meine nicht anschreien einer Person. Ob man eine Gruppe anführen will oder nicht das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden aber du hast schon Recht das man klein Anfangen sollte.



> was das bezahlen mit ingamekohle angeht...es ist mit 20h die woche durchaus machbar, aber am anfang eher nicht, du solltest nicht erwarten gleich milliardär zu werden, dazu fehlts dir einfach an ausrüstung und skill, den gedanken "bezahlen mit ingamekohle" kannste so nach 3monaten weiterspinnen, wenn du lvl4 missis fliegen kannst und das in einem halbwegs tauglichen battleship und das ganze auch noch lootest/salvagest. darunter würde das einfach nur darauf hinauslaufen, das du für das spiel "arbeitest"...lieber erstmal, bei gefallen, nen 3monatsabo nehmen, kost 39€ und gut is.


Freut mich das es länger dauert, wäre zu langweilig wenn ich zu schnell an grosse Summen kommen könnte oder viel zu schnell aufsteige nur damit ich möglichst schnell an hohe lvls kommen, bringt mir nix und ich habe leider auch schon mit solchen gespielt die auch auf hohem lvl nicht wussten was sie wann tun sollen. Waren bei bestimmten Situationen überfordert und soagr solche mit tieferen lvln waren besser in der selben Situation.



> jep Corp(orations) sind das EvE gegenstück zu gilden/clans anderer spiele, Allianzen, ein verbund von corps.
> Titan... den kannste ersmal nicht überall fliegen, dazu kannste den nicht überall bauen, ihn so fliegen zu können wie es sollte dauert minimum 2 jahre, bei direkter skillung auf titan, inclusive remaps und implantaten und kostet dich alleine an skills bis dahin min 10mrd, dazu noch die kosten für anschaffung und ausrüstung und implantate und die dinger bekommt man auch nicht hinterhergeworfen und sind alleine, nichts als eine 13km lange zielscheibe.


 
Ich habe einfach mal so nach dem Titan gefragt, nur um zu sehen wie schwer es ist so einen zu haben bei manchen Spielen bekommt man gute Items hinterhergeschmissen bei manchen kommt man kaum daran. Die 2 Jahre sind ok den Erfahrung wird bei so einem gigantischem Schiff sicher nötig sein.


----------



## XT1024 (12. Juli 2013)

Titan? Es kommt nicht immer auf die Größe an.
-> Amarr Titan mal ansehen. 


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt es darauf an was mir am meisten einbringt, wenn es mining ist dann mache ich das ansonsten Missionen, sind diese Corps die Gilden die man gründen kann?


 In dem Fall meinte ich NPC corps. Die mit den Missionen.
Wirtschaftssimulation? Dann braucht man sich nicht um Waffen kümmern. _Geld_ verdienen nur um viel zu haben? 
In Missionen fällt genug Kohle an, man muss das Geld dafür nicht anderswo verdienen.
---
So gerade aus einer einfachen, kurzen L4 Mission _Gone Berserk_: Dauer 25 Minuten und weil ich dauernd hier lese und schreibe noch 15 min zum looten... Es gab 12 mio. durch Kopfgeld, 1,5 mio. als Missionsbelohnung  und lt. Anzeige 25 mio. durch loot.
Die Finanzierung ist schon machbar. Und meine relevanten skills sind bestimmt in 3 Monaten zu schaffen.


----------



## Cosmas (12. Juli 2013)

Nachtrag:
zusätzlicher link im oberen post, sehr empfehlenswert.

hier gerne auch nochmal:

https://www.eveger.de/forum/showthr...nall)Kapsel-Erfahrungsbericht-eines-Vollnoobs


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2013)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> zusätzlicher link im oberen post, sehr empfehlenswert.
> 
> hier gerne auch nochmal:
> ...


 
Vollnoobs??  Und der Typ der das geschrieben hat ist wohl der allerbeste Spieler den es gibt und es wird natürlich nie jemand geben der besser als er wird, der überschätzt sich sowas von, das sogar in manchen Themen er zugibt das er etwas nicht wusste. Und ich dachte er weiss alles?


----------



## Robonator (13. Juli 2013)

Öhm... 


> Erfahrungsbericht eines Vollnoobs


Ich denke dieser Satz dürfte ausschließen das er der beste ist etc?



> PVP mache ich erst wenn ich ein sehr sehr gutes Schiff habe aber ein Titan wird wohl ewig dauern bis ich den habe oder nicht?



Also für PvP muss man nicht allzu lange warten. Es gibt verdammt viele Flotten wo die Leute die normalen Cruiser benutzen und dann auch nicht großartig teuer ausgestattet 
Im PvP kannst du aber weniger verdienen als z.B. mit Missionen.


----------



## Cosmas (13. Juli 2013)

exact..pvp fängt bei kleinen T1 fregatten an und endet bei Titanen, capitals und supers sind strategische mittel, die man nach bedarf einsetzt und keine "kitchensink-fleet", dafür gibts frigs, cruiser und battlecruiser...


----------



## Robonator (13. Juli 2013)

Ich muss ma gucken das ich mir Bomber + Fitting anskille. Hatte gestern ganze Zeit Lust auf PvP aber es sind nur Bomberfleets ausgerückt


----------



## XT1024 (15. Juli 2013)

Dann fang doch mit sämtlichen Frikadellen skills auf 5 an.
---
Cloaking 4 ist in 2 Stunden fertig  und danach muss ich endlich mal EWar Drone Interfacing skillen.  
Nach den Änderungen kann der olle Badger II auch in die Schrottpresse. Bis auf Sigil und Itty V sind die anderen Industrials jetzt alle für die Katz.


----------



## XT1024 (10. August 2013)

Cosmas schrieb:


> pvp fängt bei kleinen T1 fregatten an und endet bei (...)


 
Und endet für mich bei einem -50% NPC Corp standing hit für 'n podkill. Ich weiß wieder, warum ich mit dem Kram nix zu tun haben will.

Crimewatch WTF?
Dann gute Nacht. Da gehe ich lieber wieder L4 Raven schlafen...


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2013)

Also PvP fand ich nun echt spaßig. Hab nu bei einer kleineren Corp angefangen. War auch im Krieg in Fountain mitbei und mein Gott war das Episch mit 50 anderen Frigs auf ne kleine Battletour zu gehen. Da hat EVE angefangen mir wirklich RICHTIG Spaß zu machen. Ich war zwar meist nur als Tackler unterwegs (Da mir ne Wolf zu teuer wurde und ich keine Bomber hatte) aber dennoch war es sehr spaßig 
Konnte der Coorp sogar nen ~ 700mio BS aufs Killboard bringen (Warum auch immer Test ne Navy Apo zum Frigfight mitbringt) Die konnte ich sogar ganze 3 Tage unter den teuersten Kills halten  

Leider is mein Abo abgelaufen. Wird Zeit das der Monat rum ist damit ich mit wieder n paar Plexe kaufen kann. (25€ ist echt günstig für 2 stk.)


----------



## Cosmas (12. August 2013)

und wir hatten mit allem was so kreucht und fleucht unseren spass in provi, dank des selbstgemachten 'Of Sound Mind' Dramas... 
da kam ja hinz und kunz angeflogen...goons, test, noir, nc., brave newbies, bombers bar etc pp...ziele in hülle und fülle...oftmals eher hülle, bei teils über 100 feindlichen bombern in den systemen, lustigerweise, bin ich nie gestorben, aber unsere Assifrig-gangs sind ja auch schon berüchtigt, besonders die jungs von Bombers Bar mögen die gar nicht^^

oh armer XT...was ballerst du auch auf pods?^^
ok bei uns im 0.0 is das standard, aber da hat concord ja auch nix zu melden und so...und im high, muss man eben wissen auf was man ballern kann und auf was nicht.


----------



## XT1024 (12. August 2013)

Pff einer mit criminal flag ist FFA. Naja wenigstens waren in dem Typen 2 standard imps drinne.  Ein teurer Spaß. Für mich. 
Jetzt habe ich bei Gruistas, Serpentis corp, Archangels, Blood Raiders besseres standing als bei Aliastra. 

Das ist trotzdem etwas .


----------



## lol2k (19. August 2013)

Hab nun auch mit EVE-Online als Minmatar begonnen. Durch eine kleine Unterweisung eines Kollegen, der es bereits länger spielt und mir sogleich eine kleine Finanzspritze gegeben hat, gondel ich bereits mit `nem cruiser durch den low sec.
Meiner erster "Kampf" gestern hat glatte 3 sek. gedauert - kams grad durchs gate [von 0.5 auf 0.4], sehe 8 gegnerische Spieler, gleich am weiter warpen, grüner strahl - was dann noch weiter gewarped ist, war mein pod. 

EVE bestraft einen hart, wenn man nicht weiß was man tut. 

Mittlerweile arbeite ich an `nem passablem Fitting für die Hurricane - gar nicht so einfach da durchzusteigen. 
Abschauen (von battleclinic.com) ist die eine Sache - das Verständnis dafür zu erlangen eine andere. ^^


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2013)

Brauchst du das Fitting für PvE ode willst du ne Hurri fürs PvP benutzen? 
Hätte da sonst noch zwei fürs PvE. Einmal mit Autocannons und einmal mit Artys.


----------



## CiSaR (19. August 2013)

Mir hat einer am Donnerstag meine beiden Hulks weggeballert 
Jetzt muss ich erstmal neue besorgen -.-


----------



## lol2k (19. August 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Brauchst du das Fitting für PvE ode willst du ne Hurri fürs PvP benutzen?
> Hätte da sonst noch zwei fürs PvE. Einmal mit Autocannons und einmal mit Artys.



Soweit ich meinen Kollegen richtig verstanden habe, gehe ich vorrangig in den low sec, um dort für den Anfang Geld zu machen. Und dort besteht auch immer mal wieder die Chance auf einen pvp. Möchte schon in wenigen Wochen/Monaten rein pvp spielen. 
Daher lvl ich grad schon T2.
Aber danke fürs Angebot!


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2013)

Na ich hoffe du hast auch das Geld, damit die ~80mio nicht zu stark schmerzen wenn du sie verlierst 
Für PvP würde ich, denke ich, auf Autocannons gehen. Wenn die Skills hoch genug sind, sollte auch ein MWD passen 


Wird Zeit das mein Gehalt kommt. Muss den Account reaktivieren


----------



## lol2k (19. August 2013)

Ja, davor habe ich auch bammel- werd mich ohne Team bestimmt nicht mehr aus der Station trauen. 
Genau, 220 mm Vulcan AutoCannon II sollen es werden - auf deren Benutzung muss ich mich allerdings noch 24 Tage gedulden..

*
Update nach fast einem Monat Spielzeit:*

Logistic (Shield-Healer) Fitting steht, um andere zu supporten. In drei Wochen ist dann das PVP-Fitting für die Hurricane (Battlecruiser) fertig.
Das nächste Ziel: Rapier (Force Recon Ships) fliegen können. 
Rolle: Pirate

Außerdem habe ich seit 3 Tagen einen zweiten Account (Trading), um mich langfristig selbst finanzieren zu können.

Fazit: Das Game rockt!


----------



## SiQ (9. Oktober 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Update:
> nach fast einem Monat Spielzeit:  Logistic (Shield-Healer) Fitting steht, um andere zu supporten. In drei Wochen ist dann das PVP-Fitting für die Hurricane (Battlecruiser) fertig. Das nächste Ziel: Rapier (Force Recon Ships) fliegen können. Rolle: Pirate  Außerdem habe ich seit 3 Tagen einen zweiten Account (Trading), um mich langfristig selbst finanzieren zu können.  Fazit: Das Game rockt!


  Super wie sich da einige reinfuchsen können   Ich wünschte ich hätte genug Zeit für das Game!


----------



## Garusho (20. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute. 
Ich spiele seit ca 3 Monaten EVE online und gehe in richtung mining (am liebsten Flotten-minern) allerdings suche ich noch eine deutsche Corp die ts3 oder so benutzt um sich abzusprechen. Eine englischsprachige Corp mit mehreren Deutschen drin wäre aber auch in Ordnung.

Ingame heiße ich Zack Morrell


----------



## Robonator (20. Oktober 2013)

Garusho schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> Ich spiele seit ca 3 Monaten EVE online und gehe in richtung mining (am liebsten Flotten-minern) allerdings suche ich noch eine deutsche Corp die ts3 oder so benutzt um sich abzusprechen. Eine englischsprachige Corp mit mehreren Deutschen drin wäre aber auch in Ordnung.
> 
> Ingame heiße ich Zack Morrell


 
Könntest ja ma nach der Steelhawks inc suchen. Ist ne kleine Corp in der ich mal war. Deutschsprachig und voller netter Leute. Die tun auch überwiegend Minern, besonders im 0.0 ^^


----------



## Garusho (20. Oktober 2013)

Da bedanke ich mich doch glatt schonmal bei dir für die Info


----------



## lol2k (21. Oktober 2013)

Garusho schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit ca 3 Monaten EVE online und gehe in richtung mining (am liebsten Flotten-minern) allerdings suche ich noch eine deutsche Corp [...]



Respekt dass du das Spiel 3 Monate lang durchgehalten hast ohne mit jnd. zu kooperieren. Die meisten werfen bereits nach 4-6 Wochen das Handtuch! 
Dann mal viel Erfolg beim Minern - und nimm dich vor Piraten in Acht! Wir sind ein böses Völkchen dass nach ISK und Spielertränen giert.


----------



## XT1024 (21. Oktober 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Respekt dass du das Spiel 3 Monate lang durchgehalten hast ohne mit jnd. zu kooperieren.


Pff na das kann ich besser: Geburtstag 2010/06/06.


----------



## Garusho (22. Oktober 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Erfolg beim Minern - und nimm dich vor Piraten in Acht! Wir sind ein böses Völkchen dass nach ISK und Spielertränen giert.



Oh ich kenne so Piraten  sind doch schon ein nettes Völkchen.


----------



## Robonator (22. Oktober 2013)

Solltest es wenn möglich, erstmal vermeiden etwas dickeres wie ne Hulk oder so zu fliegen, wenn du nicht grad in nem gemiteten 0.0 unterwegs bist.
Ich glaub die Goons sind immernoch auf Orca und Hulk Jagd, besonders im Highsec


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2013)

Meine _EVE: The Second Decade Collector's Edition _ist heute versendet worden._  
_


----------



## lol2k (28. Oktober 2013)

Galactic News: Spieler verliert 1000bil. (1 trillion)


Update: Troll News - in der Corp haben dennoch alle schmunzeln müssen


----------



## XT1024 (1. November 2013)

Ich mache ja _gelegentlich_  Unfug aber man transportiert doch keine 2 PLEX und etwas anderes Zeug per Itty V durch die Gegend.  Gestern so einen KB gesehen.

Edit: oder so etwas: EVE-Kill Kill details 


<> schrieb:


> Meine _EVE: The Second Decade Collector's Edition _ist heute versendet worden._
> _


 Wenn das Teil nicht so teuer wäre.


----------



## lol2k (1. November 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Edit: oder so etwas: EVE-Kill Kill details



So sieht das also aus wenn Spieler "Push Industries" oder vergleichbares nicht nutzen.


----------



## jeff500 (2. November 2013)

Ich poste des jetzt einfach mal hier rein

wo finde ich am leichtesten jemanden, der mich zu eve einlädt oder wie fang ich des spiel am besten an


----------



## Robonator (2. November 2013)

Indem du hier nach jemanden fragst der dich einladen kann und der leichteste Weg dürfe wohl sein das Tutorial zu machen und danach jede Menge zu lesen. 
Auf Seite 1 sind schon ein paar hilfreiche Links gepostet 

Und auf jeden Fall nach einer Coorp suchen, alleine ist die Motivation zu schnell weg.


----------



## jeff500 (2. November 2013)

dann tue ich das mal 

will mich jemand einladen, welche infos werden dafür benötigt


----------



## Robonator (2. November 2013)

jeff500 schrieb:


> dann tue ich das mal
> 
> will mich jemand einladen, welche infos werden dafür benötigt


 
Die E-Mail Adresse.
Ich würds gern machen, mein Account ist allerdings zurzeit auf Eis ^^ 
Wird sich schon wer melden, denk ich mal


----------



## jeff500 (2. November 2013)

mail addresse is jeff500@freenet.de

bitte aber hier auch ne kleine nachricht schreiben da ich in die mail nicht zu oft reinschau


----------



## lol2k (2. November 2013)

@jeff500

Einladung ist raus, schau mal bei deinen Mails nach. 
Da ich auch erst vor 3 Monaten eingestiegen bin, ein Tipp meinerseits: Mach das Tutorial- Schritt für Schritt! 75% deiner Fragen werden dort vermutlich beantwortet.

Achja: eve-online hat eine äußerst steile Lernkurve. Du solltest dir darüber im klaren sein, dass du die ersten Wochen sehr viel lesen und dir selbst aneignen musst, um das Spiel überhaupt in seinen Ansätzen begreifen zu können. Robo hat es ja bereits erwähnt...
Ich habe Freunde die seit 7,5 Jahren spielen und noch immer nicht über alle Bereiche wirklich gut Bescheid wissen. 
Zum Schluss: Es zeigt sich erfahrungsgemäß, dass die meisten Spieler nicht länger als 4 Wochen durchhalten und gehen. 

Aber jetzt erstmal viel Spaß mit dem Spiel!


----------



## XT1024 (4. November 2013)

Kill rights als Einnahmequelle? Oder warum setzten manche die mit 1 B.ISK an? Ich würde mich ja um einige dieser Kandidaten kümmern  aber ich zahle auch keine 25-50 mio für'n destroyer kill right.
---
Nur noch 55 Tage bis zur Neuverteilung der Attribute.


----------



## lol2k (12. November 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Kill rights als Einnahmequelle?


 
Kann mir kaum vorstellen dass sich das lohnt.
Die meisten mit einem solch hohen Kopfgeld wohnen vermutlich im 0.0 und bewegen sich eher in Gruppen..
Ein langjähriger Freund von mir spielt eve-online seit 2006 und fliegt mindestens zwei Charaktere gleichzeitig. Wenn man dann seine Erfahrung und seine Skills hinzurechnet ist er so gut wie unzerstörbar - es sei man kommt in einer größeren Gruppe. Dann muss man jedoch wieder das Kopfgeld unter den Mitgliedern aufteilen...


----------



## XT1024 (12. November 2013)

Huch ich meinte den _Verkauf_ von kill rights. Zahle X ISK und du darfst das kill right eines Anderen aktivieren.
Ich sehe so viele mit weit über 100 mio. Dann lassen die eigentlichen kill right Besitzer es wohl lieber nach 30 Tagen ungenutzt auslaufen. 

Lustig finde ich 1B ISK kill rights auf Typen mit -10 sec.


----------



## lol2k (13. November 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich sehe so viele mit weit über 100 mio. Dann lassen die eigentlichen kill right Besitzer es wohl lieber nach 30 Tagen ungenutzt auslaufen.



Entweder das oder der Zweitchar erledigt dies und bedankt sich bei den Leuten für das Kopfgeld wenn er mal wieder knapp bei Kasse ist.  

Rubicon naht... 

- Überarbeiteter "Charakter Selection Screen": _http://cdn1.eveonline.com/www/newssystem/media/65401/1/CSS1.png_

- In Development - EVE Online: Rubicon Part 1 of 2 - YouTube


----------



## XT1024 (14. November 2013)

Ja das ist mal ein Anfang. Schaffen die irgendwann mal eine normale log off Funktion, wie sie in jedem anderen Spiel existiert? So ein Schwachsinn wie in EVE ist mir sonst noch nicht untergekommen. 
---
Ich freue mich ja schon auf rapid HMLs. Endlich Raven in L3 Missionen.


----------



## XT1024 (21. November 2013)

Mobile Tractor Unit  gefällt mir seit der ersten Minute. Warp-in, das Teil auspacken, um Gegner kümmern, orbit 5.000 und Salvager heiß laufen lassen und am Ende alles bequem einsammeln.
Da muss ich doch mal command ships lernen. Nighthawk (endlich mit Drake-Model!) + 700m³ Laderaum =  Wobei dank MTU mich die "Geschwindigkeit" von BS nicht mehr so sehr nerven wird.

Gab es sonst noch _wichtige_ Änderungen? Target Painter dauert nur noch 5s.
Ich glaube das war es fast für mich.


----------



## lol2k (24. November 2013)

Für die Schiffe die ich momentan fliege und bezogen auf meine Spielweise gab es keine wichtigen Änderungen, daher war das Update auf der den ersten Blick nicht ganz so interessant für mich. 
Die Marauder Ships [Kronos, Paladin, Golem] sind durch den zusätzlichen High Slot auf jeden Fall eine Ecke attraktiver geworden.
Und wie sich das _Bastion Modul_ neben der eindrucksvollen Inszinierung noch so schlägt muss man am besten selbst testen.
Die Einführung des Rapid Heavy Missile Launchers könnte für den ein oder anderen vielleicht noch interessant gewesen sein...

Da ich aber mittlerweile auf zwei weiteren Accounts zwei Händler heranzüchte, hatten Preisveränderungen einiger Items schon mittelschweren Einfluss aufs Wallet.  
Wer weiß wie es mit dem nächsten Sommerupdate wird, denn eines ist mal sicher: Kein Update geht spurlos an einem Trader vorbei.


----------



## XT1024 (29. Dezember 2013)

Es ist geschafft: neura remap available: 2014/12/29 
Endlich fertig mit Int+Memory skills. Jetzt habe ich noch mehr Qual als Wahl, was ich lernen werde.


----------



## lol2k (5. Januar 2014)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Es ist geschafft: neura remap available: 2014/12/29
> Endlich fertig mit Int+Memory skills. Jetzt habe ich noch mehr Qual als Wahl, was ich lernen werde.



Nice - damit hast du ja die Grundlage für alles Weitere gelegt! Nu ran an die Schiffchen und Waffen  
Ich beginne grad erst mit Int+Memory - das wird noch ein langer, steiniger Weg...


----------



## MaxRink (7. Januar 2014)

Hat von euch schon mal eine POS gestellt? Wir arbeiten aktuell an einer High Sec POS auf Basis des großen Dark Blood Towers.


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

An die Standings vor (ohne) Skills habt ihr gedacht?

A starbase can only be anchored to a moon and only one starbase may be anchored to any moon at a time. 
Starbases can only be anchored in 0.0 > 0.7 Starsystems, additionally to Anchor a Starbase in a 0.5 > 0.7, 
your corporation will need to have the standing equal to that security rating towards the faction holding the system i. 
For example, to anchor in a 0.7 in Amarr Empire Soverign system your corporation will need to have a 7.0 standing towards the Amarr Empire.

https://wiki.eveonline.com/en/wiki/Starbase
Eve-Guides.com

Hab gerade leider weniger Zeit für EVE...derzeit nur am Skill umstellen...
Raceandsound 2008er Char und Zoe Stormrunner 2006er Char


----------



## MaxRink (8. Januar 2014)

4,7 hab ich schon gefarmt (1 Woche 3er missis). Natürlich ohne connections. Ach ja, bin seit 2 Monaten wieder bei Eve dabei.


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

4,7 du und/oder die Corp?
Mit den 3er Missis bist du eh am besten dran zum Standing farmen, weil einfach schneller!


----------



## MaxRink (8. Januar 2014)

Old fashioned way. Einfach alle kurz aus der Corp kicken. Nach der erneuten Aufnahme hab ich dann 7 Tage zeit um die POS zu stellen.


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

ah ok, dachte du bräuchtest Tips, weil das wollte ich schon vorschlagen...^^
Na dann viel Spaß mit der Faction POS!

Fly safe o7,
Race


----------



## XT1024 (8. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Nice - damit hast du ja die Grundlage für alles Weitere gelegt! Nu ran an die Schiffchen und Waffen
> Ich beginne grad erst mit Int+Memory - das wird noch ein langer, steiniger Weg...


 Viel Spaß damit.
Endlich sehe ich wieder einen Fortschritt, bei skills wie signature focusing, shield rigging oder shield compensation 5 war das ja weniger der Fall.


----------



## MaxRink (8. Januar 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> ah ok, dachte du bräuchtest Tips, weil das wollte ich schon vorschlagen...^^
> Na dann viel Spaß mit der Faction POS!
> 
> Fly safe o7,
> Race



Tipps insofern, welche module sich besonders lohnen.


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

Wegen Bewaffnung würde ich die POS mit Hardener, EWAR und max. medium guns ausrüsten.

Solltest du es noch nicht wissen, google mal nach Deathstar/Dickstar, rein nur für´s Verständnis.

Im Eveger Forum wird sicher auch das eine oder andere Loadout für deinen Einsatzzweck geben!


----------



## MaxRink (8. Januar 2014)

Ich schwanke aktuell zwischen 9 und 13 härtern. Laserbatterien aller größen sind geplant. Powergrid stellt der Tower ja 5mio zur Verfügung. Notfalls hat unsre Alli ne große PvP truppe. Na ja, an ISK mangelt es nicht, 50Mrd sind für die POS beiseite gelegt. Da lässt sich auch mehr verankern, als online geht. Lässt sich ja flexibel regeln.


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

wieviel ist eine große PvP Truppe?^^
Large Laserguns im Highsec find ich ein wenig "overpowered", da die "normalerweise" für den Capitalwarfare im Low oder 0.0 sind.
NOS, scram/web/EWAR usw. vielleicht nicht vergessen.
Die die einen Large Faction Tower im Highsec einreissen wollen, kommen normalerweise mit Tier3 BC, Battleships und/oder Drohnenboote.

Nur als kleine Info, sollte mal wer vergessen Sprit nachzufüllen,
oder warum auch immer das Force Field down ist (Urlaub?), 
kannst so einen Tower mit oben genannten Schiffen auf max. DPS gefittet, "recht flott" einreissen.
Ich hab extra 2 POS-Kill Armageddons im Highsec stehen.

[Armageddon, BOh Ey]
Heat Sink II
Heat Sink II
Heat Sink II
Heat Sink II
Drone Damage Amplifier II
Drone Damage Amplifier II
Drone Damage Amplifier II
Capacitor Power Relay II

Cap Recharger II
Cap Recharger II
Drone Navigation Computer I

Mega Pulse Laser II, Conflagration L
Mega Pulse Laser II, Conflagration L
Mega Pulse Laser II, Conflagration L
Mega Pulse Laser II, Conflagration L
Mega Pulse Laser II, Conflagration L
Mega Pulse Laser II, Conflagration L
Mega Pulse Laser II, Conflagration L
Drone Link Augmentor I

[empty rig slot]
[empty rig slot]
[empty rig slot]

Ogre II x5

1498 DPS ... capstable...

Werte und Fitting sind knapp 1 Jahr alt


----------



## MaxRink (8. Januar 2014)

Die Truppe entspricht rund 300 Mann, die hälfte davon im High. Die anderen 800 - 900 sind Miner und co. FF sollte eig nicht down gehen, der Factiontower verbraucht ja nur 32 Blöcke und ein Jahres Vorrat an Ammarblöcken liegt schon da. Das ICE dafür war selbst gemint. Und selbst im Urlaub zocke ich abends am NB. Aus dem Grund wollen wir ja ne Highsec POS. Nur Wardecs sind da gefährlich. Und mit 5mio powergrid und manueller Geschütz Kontrolle sollte kein normaler Angreifer allzu lange überleben. Zumindest noch die refinforcezeit.


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

ok na dann, sollte "normalerweise" alles gut gehen!
Aber hab schon bei Allies mit knapp 10k Membern offline POSen gesehen...^^
Sollte dich mal was richtig großes wardeccen (Goons, oder irgendwer aus dem Clusterfuck, RusRus oder N3), 
kannst im Notfall auch noch die POS einpacken und wo anders aufstellen.


----------



## MaxRink (8. Januar 2014)

Ich Spiel ja noch nebenher WoT und wies der Zufall will, ist in meinem Clan auch ein evespieler. Der lebt im 0.0. Der ist bei net sehr großen PvpAlli, irgendwas mit M am Anfang. Fällt mir grad unterwegs nicht ein. Ach ja, und ein paar seiner alts für mining sind bei uns in der Corp.


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

Mit "M" kenne ich keine "große" PvP Ally, aber ist jetzt nicht so wichtig.
Vitamin B ist alles in EVE...^^


----------



## MaxRink (13. Januar 2014)

Am WE noch Standing gefarmt. Samstag morgen wars noch 3,54, jetzt ist es 6,07


----------



## Robonator (13. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich sowas lese dann bekomm ich glatt wieder bock auf EVE.
Der Gedanke das ich allerdings fast pleite bin, mein BS verloren hab und der Großteil von meinem Besitz auf einer Goonstation ist, zu der ich mittlerweile keinen Zugriff mehr habe, verdirbt dann doch wieder einiges an laune...


----------



## MaxRink (13. Januar 2014)

BS kommen und gehen. Meine ECM Scorpion iat auch nicht mehr die erste. Ich hab beispielsweise nen hohen Verschleiß an Drakes (2 dieses WE durch WT, sind trotzdem deutlich im plus).


----------



## Robonator (13. Januar 2014)

Ne Drake kostet im Vergleich ja auch nix.


----------



## MaxRink (13. Januar 2014)

Ne Scorpion mit ECM Fit eigendlich auch nicht (200 mio).


----------



## Robonator (13. Januar 2014)

Dat war dann aber echt ne günstige Scorpion. 
Meine Maelstrom hat ca 1.4b gefressen. Gestorben wegen eines simplen Denkfehlers.


----------



## MaxRink (13. Januar 2014)

Bei der Scorpion macht nur ECM Sinn. Und ECM ist wirklich günstig.


----------



## MaxRink (13. Januar 2014)

Hier der Fit. Ich konnte den irgendwie grad nicht mehr reineditieren. Und die range in Aura stimmt nicht, effektiv sind es fast 200km.
Wie hattest du denn deine gefittet?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese dann bekomm ich glatt wieder bock auf EVE.
> Der Gedanke das ich allerdings fast pleite bin, mein BS verloren hab und der Großteil von meinem Besitz auf einer Goonstation ist, zu der ich mittlerweile keinen Zugriff mehr habe, verdirbt dann doch wieder einiges an laune...


 
Dafür gibts Contracts. Und wenn nicht genug Skills oder Reichweite das offizielle tradeforum. Schreibste was wie wo und irgendwer meldet sich dem de n Vertrag machen kannst


----------



## MaxRink (15. Januar 2014)

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch ne Alli mit schöner Transport Abteilung suchen.


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

Oh man was geht da nur ab ^^
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152161448834394&set=a.77243934393.72638.17614129393&type=1


----------



## MaxRink (28. Januar 2014)

Müsste Hed gewesen sein. Ist aber auch schon ne Weile her.


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Müsste Hed gewesen sein. Ist aber auch schon ne Weile her.


 


> The fight still continues


Das Bild wurde erst heute von der EVE Seite gepostet ^^


http://themittani.com/news/b-r5rb-biggest-battle-all-eve


----------



## MaxRink (28. Januar 2014)

Muss ich wohl verpasst haben. Shitty Reallife


----------



## raceandsound (28. Januar 2014)

Ganz schön was zusammengekommen!^^
Ging gestern kurz nach der Downtime los (Nulli Sys B-R5RB + PL Staging System dropped sov) und hat heute erst zur Downtime "geendet".

On Monday morning at approximately 7:30 EVE sov dropped in B-R5RB in Immensea, a Nulli Secunda system which Pandemic Legion has been staging from since Janurary 8th.

Replacement Nulli Secunda Territorial Claim Units were onlining in B-R5 in an attempt to recover the system until approximately 14:00 EVE, when a group of RUS and CFC forces attacked and destroyed them. While the system is unclaimed, the station itself was captured by RAZOR Alliance during the attack. 

BREAKING: MASSIVE SUPERCAP BATTLE IN BR-5 | TheMittani.com

Geil was da aufs Feld geworfen wurde!


----------



## CiSaR (28. Januar 2014)

Das beste ist auch das Bild zum Plex Sale auf der Facebook Seite von EVE 

"Rubicon 1.1 PLEX Sale
Don´t forget to pay your bills"  

https://www.facebook.com/eveonline


----------



## lol2k (28. Januar 2014)

Über 70 Titans sind dabei zerbröselt - soetwas gab es noch nie! Trillionen von ISK sind dahin - das wird die Wirtschaft bestimmt ankurbeln.


----------



## CiSaR (28. Januar 2014)

Jup eigentlich müsste ich meine Accounts reaktivieren und minern gehen die Preise dürften schön steigen


----------



## lol2k (28. Januar 2014)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Jup eigentlich müsste ich meine Accounts reaktivieren und minern gehen die Preise dürften schön steigen


 
Tritanium ist grad schon dabei zu steigen.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2014)

Ich lass das mal hier liegen... 
The Bloodbath of B-R5RB, Gaming


> B-R5RB BY THE NUMBERS
> 
> ·         Around 21 hours of total fighting
> 
> ...



+
Ein bischen was vom Anfang des Battles:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvB2nRGMl2c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSziz-vtZKY


----------



## CiSaR (30. Januar 2014)

Bei den Zahlen bekommt man richtig Gänsehaut


----------



## MaxRink (30. Januar 2014)

Ich freu mich. Tritanium steigt und ich hab noch rund 3mrd an Mineralien rumliegen.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Januar 2014)

was sind denn diese komischen kugeln da eigentlich? sieht aus wie so schutzschirmblasen - macht aber irgendwie auch keinen sinn ^^


----------



## Shicehaufen (31. Januar 2014)

Du meinst bestimmt die Warp disruption fields.

Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit ein Supercap am jumpen bzw warpen zu hindern.

Nen Titan kannst mit nem Warp scrambler oder disruptor nicht beeindrucken.


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2014)

Naja nicht nur die Supercaps. Afair kann alles was sich innerhalb so einer bubble befindet, nicht mehr warpen oder jumpen


----------



## DarkMo (31. Januar 2014)

redet doch mal deutsch  also warpen = abhauen mal blöde gesagt oder? ^^ und welche waffen oder was auch immer wen oder was beeindrucken oder nich sagt mir jetz erstma auch nix. manno, wenn das game nur kostenlos wär...


----------



## MaxRink (31. Januar 2014)

21 Tage kannst du dir hier holen: 
https://secure.eveonline.com/trial/?invc=00eb116e-81c7-4004-800f-95b90b39aa16&action=buddy

Wobei EVE mit deinen Spielkumpels steht und fällt. Alleine ist es nicht wirklich spielenswert.
Hier noch ein paar links:
- http://bolvarion.blogspot.de/2012/05/eve-begriffe-abkurzungen.html
- http://bolvarion.blogspot.de/2012/01/basis-skills-guide.html
- http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/205508-kleiner-eve-online-einsteiger-guide/
- http://dd.1o1o1o.de/phb/dll.php?download=UGlsb3RlbmhhbmRidWNoIHYzLjMucGRm <---Pilotenhandbuch
- http://www.eveger.de/forum/showthre...nall)Kapsel-Erfahrungsbericht-eines-Vollnoobs


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> redet doch mal deutsch  also warpen = abhauen mal blöde gesagt oder? ^^ und welche waffen oder was auch immer wen oder was beeindrucken oder nich sagt mir jetz erstma auch nix. manno, wenn das game nur kostenlos wär...


 
Warpen -> Sehr schnell mit hoher Geschwindigkeit zu einen bestimmten Ort fliegen. Jumpen ist z.B. durch ein Jumpportal in ein anderes System o.ä. springen. 

Wenn du den richtigen findest der dich einlädt, kannste auch n nettes Startkapital bekommen.  Die 21 Tage da vom Max sind auch direkt nen Reflink von ihm


----------



## MaxRink (31. Januar 2014)

Mist, ertappt. Ingame heiße ich unter anderem Max Isayeki.


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand von euch nen Cane PvP fit? Die auf Battleclinic nutzen ja alle die dicken Plates und irgendwie meckern alle das die nix bringen, andererseits kann mir keiner was besseres geben


----------



## MaxRink (31. Januar 2014)

Ich frag mal nach und editiers hier rein, wenn ich was hab.

Edit: 
[Hurricane, PvP Armor]
Damage Control II
Energized Adaptive Nano Membrane II
1600mm Reinforced Steel Plates II
Gyrostabilizer II
Gyrostabilizer II
Tracking Enhancer II

Warp Disruptor II
Fleeting Propulsion Inhibitor I
Conjunctive Ladar ECCM Scanning Array I
Experimental 10MN Microwarpdrive I

220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
Small Unstable Power Fluctuator I

Medium Trimark Armor Pump I
Medium Trimark Armor Pump I
Medium Trimark Armor Pump I

Hobgoblin II x5
Hail M x4000
Barrage M x4000
Republic Fleet Fusion M x4000


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2014)

Das ist interessant. Ist zwar auch wieder ein 1600er Fit, allerdings habe ich vorher noch keins gesehen das nur auf 1x EAN setzt 
Und wozu ist der ECCM gut?


----------



## MaxRink (31. Januar 2014)

ECCM verstärkt deine Sensoren. Dadurch wirst du weniger anfällig gegenüber ECM. 
Sind halt alles Flottenfits. 

[Hurricane Fleet Issue, sPvP]
Damage Control II
Energized Adaptive Nano Membrane II
Energized Adaptive Nano Membrane II
1600mm Reinforced Rolled Tungsten Plates I
Gyrostabilizer II
Gyrostabilizer II

Warp Disruptor II
Fleeting Propulsion Inhibitor I
Small Capacitor Booster II, Navy Cap Booster 400
Experimental 10MN Microwarpdrive I

220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
220mm Vulcan AutoCannon II, Hail M
Medium Unstable Power Fluctuator I
Medium Unstable Power Fluctuator I

Medium Trimark Armor Pump I
Medium Trimark Armor Pump I
Medium Trimark Armor Pump I

Hobgoblin II x5
Republic Fleet Fusion M x4000
Barrage M x4000
Hail M x4000
Navy Cap Booster 400 x22


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2014)

Ja gut Flottenfits bringen mir selbst halt nicht viel, da wir vielleicht mit 3-4 Leuten unterwegs sind, wenns hoch kommt. 
Hat die Cane Fleet Issue nen Highslot mehr als die normale? 
Eine Fleet Issue wird sich Aufgrund des Preises wohl kaum lohnen. 
Aber danke schonmal.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Januar 2014)

naja robo, intresse hätt ich schon seit langem, auch wenns mit der zeit immer son thema is  aber wenn man da zahlen muss, bringt mir das halt nix. es hieß ja immer, man kann sich auch kostenlos über wasser halten, aber dass das gerade am anfang schier unmöglich sein soll. und darauf habsch keinen bock ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2014)

Naja aber es ist auf jeden Fall besser so das man dafür Zahlen muss. Das hält einige... Naja du kennst das Problem mit den Communitys in F2P Games  
Es ist auf jeden Fall gut möglich mit aktives 0.0 Minern und/oder Handeln sich die Plex via Ingamewährung zu bezahlen.
Immoment allerdings eher weniger da die Preise für Plex ziemlich krass in die höhe geschossen sind 

Btw CCP ist ja schon n cooler Haufen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgvM7av1o1Q


----------



## lol2k (7. Februar 2014)

Das "Blutbad von B-R5RB" hinterlässt nun auch architektonische Spuren.
Wie GameStar berichtet, wird CCP ein über 5 Meter hohes Denkmal namens "_Worlds Within a World_" zu Ehren *aller EVE Spieler* errichten lassen.



> »Am 1. März 2014 wird die Liste mit allen aktiven, zahlenden Spielern  erstellt - es gibt keine Ausnahmen. CCP wird auch die Spieler von EVE  Online die schon verstorben sind damit ehren, ihren Namen in das  Monument aufzunehmen.«



So heißt es weiter:

"_Jeweils werde der Name des Charakters verwendet, der über die meisten  Erfahrungspunkte verfügt. Um dabei auch verstorbene Spieler aufnehmen  zu können, will CCP allen Vorsitzenden der Cooperations in EVE die  Möglichkeit geben, über ein Formular zusätzliche Namen einzusenden. __Nach der Einweihung des Denkmals will der Entwickler ein Applikation  online stellen, mit der Spieler ihren Namen und die genaue Stelle seiner  Gravierung ausfindig machen können._"

Weitere Informationen zum Design sowie der Bedeutung des Denkmals und warum künftig ein Laptop unter der Denkmal liegen wird, finden sich in der Quelle!


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2014)

Oh ja EVE ist schon einzigartig. Ich finde das echt krass was in und um das Spiel herum so passiert. 
V.R. wird seinen Namen sicherlich auch auf dem Monument verdienen. 
Ich freu mich schon auf den Shitstorm hier im Forum wieder wenn die Redaktion darüber nen Artikel veröffentlicht...


----------



## lol2k (11. Februar 2014)

Heute im Space gesichtet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2014)

Ich würd interessierten auch mal den EVE Film: Clear Skies empfehlen!
Ein Film welcher mit EVE und Garrys Mod gemacht wurde. Insgesamt ca 2h lang und einfach großartig  Besonders Teil 3 war richtig gut, man merkt einfach wie die Leute sich da Mühe gemacht haben. Selbst die Animationen etc wurden richtig gut gemacht! Sowas sieht man selten.

Hier Teil 1:
EVE Online - Clear Skies 1 (FULL LENGTH HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Februar 2014)

Für die Clear Skies Filme würde ich eher was bezahlen um sie zu sehen als aktuelle Kinofilme O_O


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2014)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Für die Clear Skies Filme würde ich eher was bezahlen um sie zu sehen als aktuelle Kinofilme O_O


 
Man konnte sie mal ne Zeitlang als Bluray kaufen aber leider sind die bereits ausverkauft und die Website ist nun recht inaktiv geworden :/



Hachja...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwY28rpyKDE









Edit nummer drölf: WIE GEIL ist denn das? 
https://digital.darkhorse.com/profile/4386.eve-true-stories-hc/


----------



## MaxRink (3. April 2014)

CCP hat das Rückholprogramm gestartet. Also, wenn jemand mal wieder Lust hat reinzuschnuppern, einfach nur per PN melden oder den Link benutzen.


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2014)

Rückholprogramm? Was genau bedeutet das?

Ah okay, der Account muss min 6 Monate Inaktiv gewesen sein.


----------



## lol2k (5. April 2014)

Na da sich CCP für den Sommerpatch doch mal wieder was vorgenommen - diesmal im Fokus: Drohnen! 

Wie wir alle wissen, gibt es nur zwei Fraktionen, deren Drohnen es sich zu nutzen lohnt - Gallente und Minmatar.
Dieser Differenz setzt CCP diesen Sommer ein Ende und überarbeitet  das gesamte Drohnen System. 



> _"*In the Summer 2014 release, we will be solving this issue by  placing each of the four racial varieties of drones on a continuous  spectrum of speed and damage.* The already effective Gallente  and Minmatar drones will remain in their places at the ends of the  spectrum, while the attributes of the Amarrian and Caldari drones will  be adjusted to place them in between the two extremes: Amarrian drones  will be slightly slower and more damaging than Minmatar drones, while  Caldari drones will be slightly faster and less damaging than Gallente  drones. Their distinct damage types will remain intact."_


Da ich bspw. Dronen noch nicht im großen Umfang ausgebaut habe, ist folgende Änderung für mich durchaus interessant:



> *"We are also splitting the current Combat Drone Operation skill  into two new skills, Light Drone Operation and Medium Drone Operation*"


Centry Dones, Fighters, Fighter Bomber und Supercarriers sind ebenfalls von Änderungen betroffen.
Die die Änderungen doch etwas umfangreicher ausfallen, rate ich für mehr Details allen Interessierten selbst einen Blick in den DEV Blog zu werfen.


----------



## MaxRink (5. April 2014)

Wer spielt denn hier eigendlich noch aktiv?


----------



## Robonator (5. April 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Wer spielt denn hier eigendlich noch aktiv?


 
<-
Mehr oder weniger zumindest. Immoment am Skillen, sobald ich die Skills durch habe gehts für mich dann wieder runter ins 0.0 zur Northern Army


----------



## MaxRink (5. April 2014)

Dann hättest du aktuell lb-Standing zu mir.


----------



## Robonator (5. April 2014)

lb? was meinst du damit?


----------



## MaxRink (5. April 2014)

light blue (+5)


----------



## Robonator (5. April 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> light blue (+5)


 
Achso okay, wo bist du denn zurzeit drin unterwegs?


----------



## MaxRink (5. April 2014)

In BOT, der Rentercorp von PL. Zumindest mit meinem Miner.


----------



## lol2k (6. April 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Wer spielt denn hier eigendlich noch aktiv?


 
Da ich mich gerade in der Abschlussphase meiner BA befinde, sammeln meine drei Chars momentan nur Skillpunkte. In 6 Wochen nehme ich die Arbeit mit meinem Trader wieder auf, mein Main Char (der auf Kampf spezialisiert wurde) wird vermutlich erstmal Sommerpause machen, da es dann ja bekanntlich wieder sehr ruhig wird.


----------



## Cosmas (8. April 2014)

/me hat grade wieder aktiviert, JDC5 läuft noch 9tage und dann mal sehn, wem man mal wieder so aufn kopp hüppen kann...aber mit den "Hero" truppen in der gegend, erübrigt sich ja die suche nach zielen 

btw wegen der drones, ich finds ganz gut, das man nichtmehr unbegrenzt assisten kann, das war schon recht...fragwürdig.


----------



## lol2k (28. April 2014)

Für EVE Online Fans vielleicht interessant:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sciencegroen/a-history-of-the-great-empires-of-eve-online/


----------



## Robonator (4. Mai 2014)

Absolut Endgeiler Cinematic von CCP. 
1080p + Fullscreen ist empfohlen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFTUazuGdTw

Achja und:
Name Finder


----------



## CiSaR (4. Mai 2014)

Ich bin ja aktuell so raus kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären^^
Was ist EVE Valkyre, hat das Gate was mit der neuen Klasse die letztens auf Facebook vorgestellt wurde zu tun?
Was hab ich noch verpasst? xD
Kann man endlich die Station betreten oder bleibt die Tür immer noch zu?

PS: Ich liebe die WLAN Streaming Funktion von meinem Fernseher, schön das Video auf 55" schauen


----------



## MaxRink (4. Mai 2014)

Das Fanfest war nice. Es wurden einige Änderungen angekündigt.

http://themittani.com/news/fanfest-eve-keynote


----------



## CiSaR (4. Mai 2014)

Oha wie geil oO
Rhea mit Slots, mehr Ertrag in der Hulk und Blockade Runner mit nem neuen High Slot 
Da muss ich wohl mal wieder einsteigen und spielen


----------



## MaxRink (4. Mai 2014)

Ich mag ja die Skiff lieber. Wir stehen hier fast immer mit 10-15 von den Dingern im Belt und minern in Cans. Ich wünsche den Neuts schon mal viel Spaß mit 4k DPS von Skiffs


----------



## Robonator (4. Mai 2014)

> Was ist EVE Valkyre, hat das Gate was mit der neuen Klasse die letztens auf Facebook vorgestellt wurde zu tun?


Welche neue Klasse?
EVE Valkyre wird ein Raumschiffshooter der extra für die VR-Brillen entwickelt wird. 
Das dürfte man ja hier in dem Gameplay am besten erkennen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkzdpW5pfSs


----------



## CiSaR (4. Mai 2014)

Die haben auf Facebook letztens neue Schiffe vorgestellt dachte die kommen vllt aus dem Gate^^
Uh Na sehr geil


----------



## MaxRink (4. Mai 2014)

Neue Schiffe: T2 Venture (10k m³ für Erz und Cov Ops cloak ) und die Mordus Legion Schiffe (kiting und missiles)


----------



## Robonator (4. Mai 2014)

> Die haben auf Facebook letztens neue Schiffe vorgestellt dachte die kommen vllt aus dem Gate^^


Die Mordus Legion gibt es schon als Fraktion ^^ Die bekommen nu halt neue Schiffe.


----------



## CiSaR (4. Mai 2014)

Ach so ok


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2014)

Warum ist CCP so toll? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSxNW5dDYEY



Jedes Jahr auch wieder die Allianzen die sich vorstellen. Da hat man immer wat zu lachen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ6k2vq6EdU


----------



## lol2k (9. Mai 2014)

Das nicht alle EVE Online Spieler gemeinsam Hand in Hand durch das Universum spazieren, dürfte dem ein oder anderen bereits aufgefallen sein.
Nachdem CCP auf dem letzten Fanfest ein Denkmal enthüllt hat, welches die Namen aller Spieler enthält, die bis zum ersten März einen aktiven Account besaßen, kam es zu einem Zwischenfall.
So hat ein Spieler den Namen eines Rivalen auf dem Denkmal ausgekratzt und das Ergebnis auf twitter hochgeladen, siehe nachfolgendes Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile hat CCP zu diesem Vorfall Stellung bezogen und diverse Accounts der Beteiligten permanent gesperrt.


Quellen
PC Gamer
Gamestar


----------



## Robonator (9. Mai 2014)

Das ist richtig lame und ich finde das war eine richtige Reaktion von CCP. Sowas geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## MaxRink (17. Mai 2014)

Jetzt sollten alle Rebalances announced sein. 
https://forums.eveonline.com/default.aspx?g=topics&f=270


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (21. Mai 2014)

Kurze Frage: Wenn ich mir die 14 bzw. 21 Tage Trial um habe, und nicht bezahle, wird dann der Account/Charakter gelöscht oder kann ich, wenn ich mich vielleicht in 1-2 Monaten doch entscheide, weiter zu spielen (und dann bezahle), da weiter machen wo ich aufgehört habe?


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise sollte der Account nicht gelöscht werden. Es gibt ja teilweise auch Leute die nach Jahren wieder angefangen haben^^


----------



## MaxRink (21. Mai 2014)

CCP sortiert nur ab und zu Accounts von Leuten aus, die sich zwar neun ACC auf der Website gemacht, sich aber noch nie ingame eingelogt haben. Ansonsten löschen die nix


----------



## Cosmas (23. Mai 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wenn ich mir die 14 bzw. 21 Tage Trial um habe, und nicht bezahle, wird dann der Account/Charakter gelöscht oder kann ich, wenn ich mich vielleicht in 1-2 Monaten doch entscheide, weiter zu spielen (und dann bezahle), da weiter machen wo ich aufgehört habe?



trial accounts werden uU nach einem jahr oder mehr gelöscht, wenn diese niemals zu nem fullaccount gewandelt, aka mit PLEX/GTC whatever bezahlt wurden...aktive/aktivierte accounts werden nicht gelöscht.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. Mai 2014)

Habe mir jetzt über das Humble Bundle mal einen 30Tage Account verschafft und würde mich da gerne in EVE probieren zu involvieren 
Hat jemand Lust nen Anfänger wie mir über TS alles ein wenig zu erklären wenn jemand Lust hätte?


----------



## MaxRink (25. Mai 2014)

Sehr zu empfehlen ist das Pilotenhandbuch: PHBv3 Download

Ach, und hast du das schon eingelöst? Wenn du das mit nem Buddyinvite verbindest, sollten es eigendlich 51T werden.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank 

Ja habe ich schon, wusste ich nicht, misst :/


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt über das Humble Bundle mal einen 30Tage Account verschafft und würde mich da gerne in EVE probieren zu involvieren
> Hat jemand Lust nen Anfänger wie mir über TS alles ein wenig zu erklären wenn jemand Lust hätte?


 
Komm irgendwann mal in den EXLX-TS und stups mich an. Ich kann dir ein bisschen was dazu erzählen und Fragen beantworten, wenn auch nicht aktiv helfen da mein Acc. grad inaktiv ist. Kein Geld und so
Adresse:93.90.180.186


----------



## MaxRink (27. Mai 2014)

Wer kommt aufs Fanfest'15?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Wer kommt aufs Fanfest'15?


 
Gib mir Geld, gib mir Zeit und ich bin dabei


----------



## MaxRink (27. Mai 2014)

Na ja, 1K wird mich der Spaß zirka kosten. Bin dann vom 17. bis 24. in Rekjavik.
Wird aber auf jedenfall 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Ijk3nepXmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2014)

Wäre zu gern 2013 dort gewesen wegen dem Orchestra:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nv3mpf9xLc


----------



## Cosmas (28. Mai 2014)

Corpmate geht auf jedenfall hin, hat sich schon sein "early bird" ticket gesichert


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (6. Juni 2014)

Bin jetzt zusammen mit zwei Freunden angefangen. Sieht ganz geil aus


----------



## MaxRink (7. Juni 2014)

Und, schon ne nette Corp gefunden?


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (7. Juni 2014)

Ne, noch nicht. Ich bin sowieso noch bei den Agenten.
Und danach mal gucken. Entweder Minen oder handeln


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2014)

Oder beides


----------



## MaxRink (8. Juni 2014)

Na ja, es gibt einige relativ anfängerfreundliche Allianzen / Corps in New Eden.
Spontan fällt mir als Alli irgendwie die GS-E ein, da sehr sicher vor Mercs.


----------



## lol2k (12. Juni 2014)

@*JohnSh3p4rd*

Sucht euch langfristig auf jeden Fall weitere Mitspieler! Es hat sich über die letzten Jahre bewahrheitet, dass sehr viele Spieler wieder aufgehört haben weil sie a) völlig überfordert wurden und b) keine Mitspieler an ihrer Seite hatten.


----------



## MaxRink (2. August 2014)

KRIEG! Es gibt Krieg! Könnte Lustig werden.


----------



## Robonator (2. August 2014)

Wat wo wer und wann?


----------



## MaxRink (2. August 2014)

Galactic Skyfleet Empire
Space Warriors
Touch Fiberoptic
Noob Farmers
Deadly Fingertips PlaceholderPlaceholder Placeholder Placeholder  vs. RvB
Forsaken Asylum
The Pursiut of Happiness
The Marmite Collective
Public-Enemy
The Evil Sharks


Bring me the Popcorn!
Es joinen übrigends noch Mercs. Wird der komplette Mercblock gegen RvB werden.

Könne mit der größte Krieg werden, der bisher im Highsec getobt hat.


----------



## Robonator (2. August 2014)

Wer ist RvB? Vom Rest hab ich auch noch nix gehört  

Werd wohl demnächst mal wieder reingucken und die Skillbücher entstauben. Hab mal wieder Lust zu bekommen


----------



## MaxRink (2. August 2014)

RvB = Red versus Blue = 7k PvP-Hungrige Goonspets https://zkillboard.com/alliance/99000652/ https://zkillboard.com/alliance/99000645/
Marmite = Wohl größter Highsecmerc in EvE aktuell https://zkillboard.com/alliance/1680888152/
Der Rest: abgesehen von GS-E Mercs


----------



## Robonator (2. August 2014)

Ah gut Red vs Blue sagt mir wiederum etwas^^


----------



## Minga_Bua (6. August 2014)

Yeah alles pvp pros im high sec.. 10 Stunden täglich am Gate stehen und mit instalock setups war targets wegknallen :>

Fliegen RvB immernoch sogut wie nur frigs und destroyer?^^


----------



## MaxRink (7. August 2014)

Ich steh aktuell auch aus strategischen Gründen sehr oft in Jita. Ich kaufe über einen Spy während Fleetfights alle doktrinachiffe in deren Staging auf und schieße dann mit ner Instalock Nado alles in Jita


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2014)

Das ist fies  
Ich selber gurke grad herum und scanne herum. Weiß nicht so recht was ich mit mir anfangen soll. Meine jetzige Corp ist quasi tot, da der Leader im Knast sitzt und nicht jeder bock auf den Ersatz hatte. 
Hätt ja bock irgendwie Dinge zu basteln da sich das so easy anhört, allerdings hab ich kaum Skills in der Richtung und ich müsste ja auch irgendwie an Ressourcen kommen. 
Scannen ist irgendwie nicht so toll da es nicht viel bringt und ich nicht wirklich Systeme finde in denen mal wenig los ist. Low sec inner kleinen Cheetah ist auch doof, wer weiß ob da nicht schon jemand auf mich wartet...


----------



## XT1024 (7. August 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> und schieße dann mit ner Instalock Nado alles in Jita


Wie viele RSBs hängen denn da noch dran?
 Ich mache mir ja gelegentlich etwas Spaß mit Tornado oder Thrasher rund um die _station games_  aber 3 SeBos (Tornado) sind zum reagieren etwas lahm.



Robonator schrieb:


> Hätt ja bock irgendwie Dinge zu basteln da sich das so easy anhört


 Was denn basteln? T3?  Auch für T1 verschwendet man ggf. reichlich SP, Zeit im Markt und Kohle für BP(O)s.

Scannen wollte ich auch mal aber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Highsec lohnt nicht und lowsec ist ja geradezu eine Einladung sich killen zu lassen, ich fand eh nur WHs und in den nicht zwischenzeitlich ausgeräumten hacking sites war auch nur Müll.

Ne, da gebe ich mir lieber einen kompletten Durchgang WorldsCollide4 für ein garantiertes Einkommen von 25M? - ohne loot, salvage und LP.

PS: Die nullified intys sind einfach


----------



## MaxRink (7. August 2014)

na ja, ne 1,8k Scanres Nado muss man erst mal überleben


----------



## XT1024 (7. August 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> überleben


 Huch, das S im RSB war für Sensor und nicht Shield gemeint. Aber gut, 1.800 ist eine Hausnummer.
---
Dann noch ein paar ISK sammeln bevor die PLEX in 2 Tagen schon wieder ausläuft. So schnell verschwinden >700 Mio.


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2014)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Was denn basteln? T3?  Auch für T1 verschwendet man ggf. reichlich SP, Zeit im Markt und Kohle für BP(O)s.
> 
> Scannen wollte ich auch mal aber...
> 
> ...


 
Ka hab nie gebastelt und scannen nicht lohnenswert würde ich nun nicht unbedingt sagen. Hatte in der letzen Zeit schon nen bissel Glück. Hab nen paar Sites gefunden und Krams in Wert von ca 40Mio gefunden und das im Highsec. Find ich eig in Ordnung für das bissel arbeit. 
Im Lowsec geht das eigentlich auch klar, nur dort muss man sich erst recht umsehen und nach leeren Systemen suchen. Nen Covert Ops wäre da schon ratsam. 
Hab leider noch keine Ghostsites gefunden in denen man die BP's zu den Ascency (oder so) Implantate und deren Ressourcen finden kann. 
Auf jeden Fall mache ich so schon mehr Kohle als durch Missionen oder durch das Ratting im 0.0.

Das Ratting hatte ich sowieso irgendwie nicht wirklich hinbekommen. Alle schrieben sie mir dauernd das es sich lohnt zum Kohle machen, aber wenn ich da dann in nem BS hänge, ewig lang auf ein NPC BS einkloppe und zwischendurch dauerhaft gejammt werde, dann war das einfach kein Spaß. 
Arty-Schiff mit 100km+ Reichweite? Pff vom Gegner hab ich trotzdem den Jam gefressen. Zumal auch dauernd einfach nur Frigs oder Destroyer dazwischen sind, denen nichtmal meine Drohnen wirklich was antun. 
Allerdings fällt mir auch auf das ich allgemein nicht wirklich mit dem PvE/PvP in EVE klar komme. Habe sicherlich schon so einige Waffenarten durch und grad bei den Projektilen hab ich die meisten meiner SP investiert, aber selbst im PvE will das einfach nicht wirklich klappen. Ich mach einfach keinen Dmg, wenn mein Feind nicht grad ne Structure oder n sehr fettes Schiff is. 
Ob Arty, Autocannons, Torpedos, Blaster oder Missiles, der Damage fehlt. Zumal ich in L4's dauernd eher gegen Destroyer antrete als gegen andere BS/BC's. Und selbst an denen hau ich nicht mein ganzes Feuerpotenzial raus.
Zb mit der Megathron. Der Gegner ist dank web auf vll. 50m/s, ich flieg entweder direkt auf ihn zu oder stehe neben ihm in der Optimal Range und klopp dann 200er Salven raus. Hin und wieder werden daraus mal 2000.
Das selbe auch mit anderen Waffen und Schiffen. Im PvP platz ich meistens schon schneller als ich F1 drücken kann, überleb ich mal länger als 30sec dann treff ich nichts oder hau dem Gegner mit T2 425mm Autocannons 30er Salven rein. Hatte das grad erst bei ner Loki. Die war auf 2km ran, hat mich aus den latschen gekloppt während ich vll insgesamt nen viertel Schild gezogen hab, dabei hat sich die Sau nichtmal bewegt.

Ich hab mir quasi alle erdenklichen Gunnery-Guides etc reingezogen aber ich finde meine Fehler einfach nicht. An irgendwat muss das ja liegen. Bin ja nich umsonst in meinem EVE-Bekanntenkreis der einzige der keine einzelne KM auf seinem Konto hat, dabei hab ich schon so viel erlebt... 
Solang ich dat nich hinbekomme fällt alles was mit Schiessen zutun hat für mich erstmal raus. Traden und Minern is mir zu langweilig, von daher bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Transporter spielen kann ich knicken, da fehlen min 80 Tage Skillzeit. Basteln ebenso, da hab ich noch gar keinen Skill für außer vll Basics die man auch für andere Skills braucht. Eig hab ich zurzeit nur das Scannen und halt nen bekannten dem ich grade nen bissel helfe bzw ihn ein wenig in EVE einführe. 

Joa, wall of text endet hier. Ich bin müde, hab die nacht noch gar nicht gepennt


----------



## XT1024 (7. August 2014)

RapidHML Raven?
Da gibt es bestimmt keine dmg Probleme gegen Kleinvieh. Mir als  Reichweiten-Fetischist sind 50km aber zu wider.

 Gunnery kann ich auch nicht. Vor einiger Zeit Ferox gekauft, losgeflogen, scram frig gefunden, tot. 
In Jita habe ich noch Spaß-Tornado und Mehr-Spaß-Rokh (200km Reichweite)  herumstehen aber Missionen werden die vmtl. nie von innen sehen. Warum  soll ich's mir schwerer als nötig machen? L4 gehen auch mit cruise  missiles 4 und CaldariBS auf 3 .
---
Scannen und Glück gehabt? Das ist ja der Punkt. Man braucht Glück um  keinen Müll (verdammte WHs) zu finden. Dann finde ich combat sites die  ggf. auch Spaß machen und sich lohnen und fliege Heron... Auf  permanenten Schiffwechsel habe ich genau so viel Lust wie auf 300 Mio  scan cruiser.

Natürlich gibt es genug Müll-Missionen aber auch die bringen mehr als 0 ISK ein.


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2014)

Bin nicht unbedingt der Fan von Missiles und für ne Raven würd 30 Min Skillzeit fehlen. 
Vorherige Erfahrungen mit Missiles waren aber auch ähnlich wie mit den Projektilen/Blastern. 
Allerdings sind Missionen auch wieder so unglaublich langweilig. 

Combat Sites fliege ich schon gar nicht mehr, da warte ich bis bei mir ne Loki im Hangar steht


----------



## MaxRink (7. August 2014)

Such dir am besten eine neue Corp, die deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Vielleicht gehen ja auch ein paar deiner alten Corpmates mit


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Such dir am besten eine neue Corp, die deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Vielleicht gehen ja auch ein paar deiner alten Corpmates mit


 
Davon existiert nur noch einer, der Rest ist inaktiv. Und naja Vorstellungen... welche Vorstellungen hab ich denn überhaupt? 

Eben ne Ghostsite gehabt. Hack fehgeschlagen und "puff" da geht meine Cheetah + 50mio loot flöten :/ Den Loot konnte ich nicht wiederbekommen da die Sentrys gespawned sind:/


----------



## MaxRink (8. August 2014)

Industrie / PvE oder doch eher PvP dürfte die Hauptfrage sein.  
Deutsche Corp oder International? 
Alli oder keine Alli?


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2014)

Industrie kenn ich einfach zu wenig. Zum haulern hab ich zu wenig SP. Minern fällt weg, da ich es unglaublich langweilig finde rumzustehen und zu warten. 
Ob PvE oder PvP ist mir eig. auch wurscht. PvE hab ich bisher nur alleine gemacht oder hab halt Leute mitgenommen die mehr Standing brauchten. Von daher kenne ich dort auch nur die normalen Lv1-4 Missionen.
Im PvP hab ich versucht aktiv zu sein, bin aber irgendwie bisher nur an Corps und Allys gekommen die zwar ganz cool waren, allerdings immer nur hin und wieder große Flotten gemacht haben, meist mit doctrines die ich gar nicht fliegen konnte und wenn ich sie endlich fliegen konnte dann haben sie sie gewechselt. PvP erklärt oder Tipps gegeben hat mir auch dort keiner und meine eigenen Versuche im Low und 0.0 waren meist nach 10 Sekunden wieder vorbei. 
Kann zwar nun auch Intys, Bomber und nooblogi's fliegen, allerdings hat mir dort auch nie jemand erklärt was ich tun soll und worauf ich achten muss, daher kenn ich in dem Bereich auch nur das was man in ein paar Videos sehen kann. 

Ob deutsch oder nich ist mir eigentlich auch wuscht. Da meine letzten 3 englisch waren, wäre ne deutsche wohl mal wieder an der Zeit  Das selbe gilt auch zur Alli.
Wie du merkst weiß ich selber nicht mehr was ich eig. will und im deutschen Rekru findeste zu 90% nur Miner oder eben PVP Corps die min drölf mille SP haben wollen etc.


----------



## lol2k (11. August 2014)

Meine Empfehlung in solch einer Situation ist eigentlich: Handeln!  So bleibt man "im Spiel", kann mit relativ wenig Zeitaufwand trotzdem etwas erreichen und lernt dennoch stetig hinzu. Man eignet sich schnell Mapkenntnisse an, bemerkt Auswirkungen von Kriegen oder anderen Verschiebungen von Machtverhältnissen und lernt Items kennen. Und das Schönste: Man generiert laufend Geld was in solch einem Spiel nie verkehrt ist.


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2014)

Ach geh weg mit traden^^ So viel kohle als das ich mir da noch nen char leisten könnte hab ich nun auch nicht. 

Btw:
Coming in Hyperion on August 26th - EVE Community


----------



## XT1024 (11. August 2014)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn 
Zu lange den Kram gelesen; Raven kapott. Und bei diesen Änderungen hat es sich nichtmal gelohnt.  Das Beste ist wohl noch:  A new kind of Level 4 missions.
Ganze 52 Mio. von der Versicherung bekommen, lt. KB 193 Mio. Wert  Jetzt habe ich aber !endlich! den Grund auf eine Navy Variante umzusteigen.
Nur welche? RNI, SNI?


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2014)

Muhahaha, damit bin ich nicht der einzige hier der durch nen dummen Fehler nen teures BS verloren hat


----------



## XT1024 (11. August 2014)

Das war wirklich überflüssig. Der letzte Verlust war vor 320 Tagen gegen einige scram frigs mit reichlich remote rep Unterstützung und noch ohne MJD.

Navy Raven ist eh besser  obwohl mir die EFT DPS merkwürdig vorkommen. Oder warum sind 6 launcher mit 5*5% ROF Bonus = 8 launcher?


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

Wie meinst du das mit 8 Launcher? 
Und ich brauch nen neues BS für L4's hat da jemand nen Vorschlag? Minmatar oder Gallente sollte es sein, wobei ich nicht mehr wirklich Lust auf nen langsames Artyboot habe. Ist mir meist zu stressig wenn die Gegner zu nahe rankommen oder mal wieder nen Haufen Cruiser dabei ist die ich dann eh nicht treffe.  
Hab hier noch ne Tempest und ne Megathron rumstehen, aber soweit ich gehört habe sollen sich ja beide nicht wirklich dazu eignen^^
Dominix wäre ne Idee, allerdings kann ich nichtmal Sentrys I benutzen.


----------



## XT1024 (12. August 2014)

Raven mit 6 launchers und 25% rof(sollte auch 25% mehr DPS sein) hat gleiche DPS wie CNR mit 8 cruise launchers

Phoon ist doch mittlerweile eine Raven-Kopie, nicht oder?
Keine tracking Probleme und minmatar skillz. Oder Raven in 30 min.

Ich schreibe nachher weiter, die mobile tipperei nervt...


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

Typhoon ist irgendwie sowas das aber irgendwie immer nur für PvP maximal Incursions empfohlen wird. Hab bei Missiles aber nichtmal ne Mille Skillpoints  
Wäre das mit der Kohle nicht so eng wäre auch ne Macha drin, allerdings könnte ich mir neben dem Schiff nicht mehr das fitting leisten  Und ich hau auf so etwas sicherlich keine lahmen T2 Module druff. (zumal mir für T2 Arty's immer noch 25Tage Skillzeit fehlen.)



> Raven mit 6 launchers und 25% rof(sollte auch 25% mehr DPS sein) hat gleiche DPS wie CNR mit 8 cruise launchers


Sehr komisch. Haste auch die neuste Version? Vll. mal versucht selber nachzurechnen?


----------



## XT1024 (12. August 2014)

Typhoon und PvP? Die haben doch gerade was gegen Raketen und all das Zeug. Das Mindestmaß an cruise skills von 0 auf 3 wäre in 15 Tagen gegessen.

Mach und dazu noch 1 Bio. fitting? Dann hätte ich noch mehr Angst - aber nicht vor NPCs. 

Hältst du die Gegner auch schön auf Abstand? MJD  Wenn es am tracking liegt, dann würde das mit Rail Mega wohl auch nicht _viel_ besser. Ich mit meiner theoretischen Erfahrung sehe aber keinen Grund, warum das nicht mit Mega oder Tempest gehen sollte.

EFT? Version vom 07.06.14 und der link zur aktuellen Version geht ins Forum aber eveonline.com ist bei mir kapott.

OFFLINE MODE
You are seeing this because no connection could be made to the content server or something went wrong while loading the online content.

Restart Launcher
eve-offline sagt was anderes...


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

Ja irgendwat stimmt heute nicht. PCGH lädt teils langsam. Ebay ist bei mir down genauso wie die Website von EVE. Ich glaube die haben aber zur zeit ihre Wartung oder?

Mit MJD's hab ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung gemacht. Normalerweise halte ich die Gegner auf Abstand, allerdings gibt es dann immer diese Cruiser & co die zu schnell rankommen. 
Allerdings dennoch demotivierend wenn du 1400er oder 1200er Artys hast und die dann, trotz richtiger Factionmuni, Abstand und traversal speed dennoch nur 1800er salven rauskloppen. An Battleships. 
Die reggen ihr Schild ja schon fast schneller als ich Damage machen kann   Gallente hab ich nun aber auch beiseite gelegt da dort noch einige Skills fehlen. In Hybrid Turrets hab ich nur weniger als in Missiles. 
EXTREM nervig sind dann auch die mistviecher die dich dann dauerhaft jammen. Ich MUSS dagegen irgendwas mitnehmen, andererseits dreh ich durch  Selbst das Ratten im 0.0 hat mich deswegen zum Wahnsinn getrieben und mir wurd immer gesagt das die ECCM's und Co sich nicht lohnen. 

Un naja hab die Typhoon halt bisher immer nur mit Missiles oder Torpedos gesehen. Nen PvE Fit hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden. 
Geskillt hab ich bei den Missiles sowas wie Heavy Missiles und Heavy Assault Missiles. Letzteres auch auf 5. 
Missile Bomba und Missile Launcher Operation beide auf 4. Der Rest sind halt Bomben oder Torpedos. 
Ich müsste bei Schilden auch mal mehr investieren, hab da auch nur rund ne Mille SP. Aber ich hab ja zum Glück noch nen paar Remaps verfügbar


----------



## XT1024 (12. August 2014)

Hoffentlich läuft das bald wieder, nur noch 27 Stunden skill in der Schlange. 

MJD ist ein Segen. 100km jump, 180s CD

Remaps: Dann mach mal ein Jahr mit Int+Memory und hau alles an shield, armor, electronics, targeting, rigging usw. raus. Von 0 auf wichtigestes Zeug 5, Rest 4 sind es keine 200 Tage.
Macht zwar keinen Spaß aber man ist dann wenigstens feddich.

Es geht auch so:

```
· 10 Shields skills trained, for a total of 1,861,353 skillpoints.
· 3 skills trained to level 5, for a total of 1,536,000 skillpoints.

· 18 Missiles skills trained, for a total of 3,597,709 skillpoints.
· 5 skills trained to level 5, for a total of 2,304,000 skillpoints.
```
Jamming? Mach mal den Caldari epic arc, letzte Mission *Across the Line *
Auf 140 km permajamming elite cruisers, selbst 130 sensor str mit 3x mid slot ECCM reicht nicht. Aber mit der Navy-Version ist das wohl besser denn die hat einfach so 25% mehr.
In Missionen muss man halt ECCM einbauen weil sonst gar nichts geht. Entweder flüchten oder fluchen. Und ich habe theoretisch die Möglichkeit FOF missiles zu benutzen. Aber die treffen alles, nur nicht die wichtigen Ziele.
Oder einfach den Guristas-Raum meiden.

PvE Typhoon?
3-4x BCU II
cruise launchers - oder wenn man auf Nahkampf abfährt RapidHMLs; dann braucht man die rigors nicht und könnte 1-3 range rigs nehmen
Salvager  oder so ein drone control range Teil
MJD
100mn AB/MWD?
3x Rigor Rigs
minmatar tank? Keine Ahnung!

Torpedos sind halt wegen nicht vorhandener Reichweite bäh, dazu kommen 450m explosion radius - gaaanz schlecht gegen frigs.


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

> Remaps: Dann mach mal ein Jahr mit Int+Memory und hau alles an shield, armor, electronics, targeting, rigging usw. raus. Von 0 auf wichtigestes Zeug 5, Rest 4 sind es keine 200 Tage.
> Macht zwar keinen Spaß aber man ist dann wenigstens feddich.


Hab da noch 3 Bonus und 1 normalen zum benutzen ^^ 
Hab Remap zurzeit auf Perception + Willpower für einige der Skills. Int + Memory kommt danach. 
Die Minmatar BS sind meist auf Shield getankt. Zumindest liegen da ihre Boni. Die Maelstrom z.B. bekommt Boni auf Shield Booster^^
Der AB/MWD wird dann wohl für den Notfall sein oder anders herum?  
Typhoon würd mich sowieso irgendwie mal reizen, bin das Teil nie geflogen. 

Was heißt bei dir "Nicht vorhandene Reichweite" ? Ich glaub auf meinem Bomber komm ich mit denen 47km weit  
Torps sind aber arschlahm also eher Missiles


----------



## XT1024 (12. August 2014)

Typhoon: Zu wenig mids für shield, zu wenig lows für dmg mods neben armor tank?

Jaja der Bomber hat ja auch nur einen 150%? Bonus auf Reichweite.  Selbst bei 50% velocity Bonus sind es nur 30 km@Raven.
MJD ist für den Notfall gut oder halt um wieder mehr Abstand zum Gegner zu bekommen und AB kann immer an sein denn der Energieverbrauch ist doch vernachlässigbar. Die AB _speedtank_ Geschichte mache ich seit letzter Woche und es klappt recht gut. Gerade gegen torpedo feuernde Gegner merke ich den Unterschied an ankommendem Schaden _deutlich_.


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

AB "Speedtank" aufm BS? Da gurkste doch nur mit vll. 300m/s rum, lohnt sich das echt? 


> Typhoon: Zu wenig mids für shield, zu wenig lows für dmg mods neben armor tank?


Deswegen wird sie wohl nie für PvE empfohlen. Die Uniwiki sagt zu der allerdings:


> Very versatile, can be used for almost anything. Quite dangerous with a pilot with a lot of skillpoints. Can control five heavy drones.


6 Launcher, 5 Med, 7 Low geht eigentlich. 

Btw:


> We are currently experiencing login issues with Tranquility. More information will be made available as we work on solving the problems!


https://twitter.com/EVE_status/status/499118082695397376


----------



## lol2k (12. August 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Und ich brauch nen neues BS für L4's hat da jemand nen Vorschlag?



Für den Spaß habe ich mir die Machariel gegönnt - einfach genial! Damit zerbröselt man NPCs wie Kekse. 
Allerdings zieht das Ding auch Pirates und dann wird`s teuer. Hab meine Ende letzten Jahres/Anfang diesen Jahre gekauft und hab echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Momentan ist das ja alles kaum bezahlbar... 



XT1024 schrieb:


> Remaps: Dann mach mal ein Jahr mit Int+Memory und hau alles an shield,  armor, electronics, targeting, rigging usw. raus. Von 0 auf wichtigestes  Zeug 5, Rest 4 sind es keine 200 Tage.
> Macht zwar keinen Spaß aber man ist dann wenigstens feddich



Das Pflichtprogramm läuft auch bei mir momentan - freue mich auf den Tag, an dem diese "Basisskills" durch sind. Dann kann ich mich endlich den wirklich wichtigen Dingen widmen.


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

> TQ will be placed in VIP mode at 12:20 while troubleshooting continues on third party connection issues - Apologies for any inconvenience!





> Für den Spaß habe ich mir die Machariel gegönnt - einfach genial! Damit zerbröselt man NPCs wie Kekse.
> Allerdings zieht das Ding auch Pirates und dann wird`s teuer. Hab meine Ende letzten Jahres/Anfang diesen Jahre gekauft und hab echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Momentan ist das ja alles kaum bezahlbar...


Du hast sie dir gekauft und direkt auch in tausend Teile zerfetzt   Aber wie gesagt Macha + Fit könnt ich mir eh nicht leisten. 



> Das Pflichtprogramm läuft auch bei mir momentan - freue mich auf den Tag, an dem diese "Basisskills" durch sind. Dann kann ich mich endlich den wirklich wichtigen Dingen widmen.


Ich hoffe du hast deinen Acc Aktiv gehalten. Bezüglich Basisskills: Gestern nochmal gecheckt, eig. fehlt mir nur noch AWU dann hab ich die Basisdinger alle auf 5 ^^
Anschließend kommt eben der Rest, rollenspezifisch etc. 

Sagtmal seit wann laufen die Skills denn gar nicht mehr weiter sobald das Abo abläuft? Ich bin mir zu 101% sicher das ich damals die ganzen Skills in der Queue fertig bekommen habe auch wenn ich inaktiv war. 
Als ich meinen Account hier dieses mal wieder reaktiviert hatte, war der Skill plötzlich immer noch bei 5 Tagen


----------



## XT1024 (12. August 2014)

_ghost training_ wurde AFAIK schon vor 2 Jahren entfernt, ich meine jetzt läuft es noch 2 Tage weiter.
---
Raven speedtanking klappt -> wenn der Gegner mit torpedos (oder BS Waffen allgemein?) feuert. Ich meine der Schaden war locker 1/3 -1/2 geringer. Gegen Raketen kann man den Unterschied schön beobachten weil der ankommende Schaden immer gleich ist, wenn man nicht schneller wird.
CNR mit 100mn AB fliegt immerhin 400m/s


lol2k schrieb:


> freue mich auf den Tag, an dem diese "Basisskills" durch sind.


 Mit Int+Memory kann man auch noch 2 weitere Jahre füllen. Launcher rigging 5 hätte ich noch vor dem ECM Kram machen sollen.


----------



## lol2k (12. August 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du hast sie dir gekauft und direkt auch in tausend Teile zerfetzt   Aber wie gesagt Macha + Fit könnt ich mir eh nicht leisten.


 
Jap - da ich auf den falschen Container während einer NPC-Mission geschossen habe, haben mich die Sentry Guns zerbröselt. 
Da mein Trader zu diesem Zeitpunkt allerdings schon ordentlich Gewinne aufweisen konnte, habe ich die zweite aus der Porto-Kasse bezahlt. 




Robonator schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast deinen Acc Aktiv gehalten.



Jap - alle beide! Der dritte im Bunde (Trader) ist für seine Tätigkeit bereits ausgeskilled und daher im Schlafmodus. Sobald der Telekom-Techniker bei mir vobei schneit wird wieder aktiv gespielt. Meine Gruppe hat sich auch mehr oder weniger aufgelöst, die düsen jetzt im 0.0 rum. Frage mich wer überhaupt noch im High-Sec bzw. Low-Sec. zugegegen ist.


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

> Frage mich wer überhaupt noch im High-Sec bzw. Low-Sec. zugegegen ist.


Ich, weil mir das 0.0 langsam auf die Eier geht. Besonders wenn alle erwarten das du mitkämpfst, es aber keiner mal für nötig hält dir auch mal was zu erklären. Kohle sollste dann durch "Ratting" machen. Ja, haha, wers glaubt. 


In 4 Tagen kann ich dann endlich anfangen Cruise Missiles und die restlichen Shieldskills zu lernen. Insgesamt werde ich wohl etwa 40 Tage brauchen bis die alle so auf 3-4 sind. Es sei denn ich vergess grad nen Skill der ziemlich lange dauert.


----------



## XT1024 (12. August 2014)

Dann mach mal einen Plan. 40d hört sich aber nach viel Zeug an. Zu viel?


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Dann mach mal einen Plan. 40d hört sich aber nach viel Zeug an. Zu viel?


 
Grob übertrieben. Da ist noch mit einberechnet das ich andere Skills noch auf 5 bringe etc Wird höchtwahrscheinlich nicht so lange dauern.^^
Ca wie lange es dauert Cruise Missiles auf 5 zu bringen damit ich die specialization skillen kann.
Werde dann wohl die Typhoon mal fitten und austesten. Meinste die Fleet Issue lohnt sich für 300mille? 

Evemon kann ich leider nicht wirklich nutzen da ich hier immer so komische Bugs habe z.B.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja es ist die neuste Version^^

Edit:
So siehts zurzeit aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (13. August 2014)

propulsion jamming?  Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery ähh Int+Memory

Die skills für Reichweite kann man bestimmt auch etwas verschieben oder fährst du auf T2 missiles ab? Typhoon: 81km targeting range, T1 cruise missiles 148km bei _alles auf 5_.
Das shield Zeug ist halt alles int+memory und das mit perception+will zu lernen ist _etwas_ Zeitverschwendung. Mit passenden Attributen geht's ja nur 1/3 schneller (lt. EVEmon).



> Meinste die Fleet Issue lohnt sich für 300mille?


Das ding ist auch wieder etwas merkwürdig. WTF large projectile Bonus?
Aber der Rest, besonders tank, ist wohl deutlich besser und was sind denn 300 Mio.? CNR hat 555 mit rigs gekostet. Aber die 8x cruise missile Salven gehen ab.


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2014)

> propulsion jamming?  Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery ähh Int+Memory


Ja der Skill brauchte nur noch so wenig, da dachte ich mir "Scheiß drauf, machste den halt noch fertig" 



> Das shield Zeug ist halt alles int+memory und das mit perception+will zu lernen ist etwas Zeitverschwendung. Mit passenden Attributen geht's ja nur 1/3 schneller (lt. EVEmon).


Deswegen kommt das Shield Zeugs auch erst später rein. 



> Das ding ist auch wieder etwas merkwürdig. WTF large projectile Bonus?
> Aber der Rest, besonders tank, ist wohl deutlich besser und was sind denn 300 Mio.? CNR hat 555 mit rigs gekostet. Aber die 8x cruise missile Salven gehen ab.


CNR? Chinese Navy Raven?  
Ja die 300Mio wären ansich ja kein Ding, müsste ich halt noch eine meiner Plexe opfern, aber das geht 
Weiß aber auch nicht warum zur hölle die plötzlich LPB hat.
In den Fittings die ich finde wird die auch teils mit Launchern und Teils mit Arty geflogen. Also, beides zusammen in einem Fit meine ich 
Umso beeindruckender ist auch das all die Fitings die ich finden kann meist auf die 1b zugehen oder darüber hinaus sind... ach ich weiß auch nicht was da nun sinn macht^^ 

Die Fleet hat nur 1 Highslot mehr und etwas mehr CPU / Powergrid. 
Dafür allerdings auch höhere Bandbreite und mehr Platz für Drohnen, 3k mehr auf Hull, Armor und Shield, 400 mehr Cap, und nen stärkeren Sensor. 

Was meinst du btw mit "Skills für Reichweite" ? Ich sehe keinen Missile Skill der mehr Reichweite gibt


----------



## XT1024 (13. August 2014)

CNR RNI whatever
CNR caldari navy raven
RNI Raven normal issue 

Naja wenn man genug PG für 2 large artys übrig hat - warum auch nicht? Mir war das immer zu nervig auf extra Reichweite zu achten und hatte lieber einen salvager dabei (Raven). Die 10-20 dps von einem beam laser hätte eh nix gebracht.

Reichweite: missile bombardment und projection: _flight time_ * _velocity_ ist die Reichweite
Ich habe beide auf 4 aber auch nur weil ich es damals nicht besser wusste.  OK, ich fliege _selten_ auch mal inty/frig/AF.


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2014)

Missile bomb hab ich ja gar nich geskillt gehabt bzw ich glaub ich hab das schon auf 3 oder 4. 
Projection hab ich nu nur auf 3 gehauen erstmal.
Bezüglich Arty: Naja solche 800mm Dual Repeating Atuocannons könnten ja auch noch drauf für Kleinzeug das zunahe kommt. Oder eben Module für Drohnen da die Typhoon fleet ja einige mitnehmen kann. Frage wäre dann nur welche nehme ich mit?


----------



## XT1024 (13. August 2014)

AC: Ja aber bei einer gewünschten Kampfentfernung von 100 bis 50 km wartet man doch nicht auf elite frigs in der 20km Zone.
Und wenn Gegner in AC Reichweite sind, dann ist MJD Zeit.
Zzum Glück habe ich keine zusätzlichen high slots mehr.

Ich mag besonders die Warriors: leben länger als hobgobs und sind schnell. Meds oder heavies hab ich erst gar nicht dabei. An BS Gegnern brauche ich den eher übersichtlichen Schaden wohl auch nicht; da lasse ich lieber nebenher die salvager arbeiten.


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2014)

Wozu auch extra warten? Alles auf Distanz wird soweit schon beschossen, allerdings sind die Frigs & Co so schnell das sie sowieso innerhalb kürzester Zeit an dir dran sind. Dann hauste vll den MJD rein, hast 3-4min Cooldown und bevor die um sind, sind die Dinger eh schon wieder an deinem Schiff. Alternativ könnt ich ja eben auch die Artys eben reinkloppen^^
Irgendwas muss ich ja in die Highslots tun sonst isses Verschwendung. Salvager lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, da das Schiff lediglich 600m³ Cargospace hat. Außerdem dauert es wieder ewig bis ich alle Wracks angeflogen bin und so. Da bin ich schneller wenn ich drauf verzichte oder mit nem Salvager nochmal reindüse.


----------



## XT1024 (13. August 2014)

So schnell sind die frigs auch nicht. Mit MJD+100mn AB wären das, wenn ich mich nicht verrechne, insgesamt gerne 900m/s (100km/180s=555m/s und mein CNR schafft 400m/s)

Salvager: Das kommt auf das Management an. MTU hinstellen, MJD in eine Richtung, Gegner kommen lassen, MJD zurück zum MTU, salvagen und von Vorne.
20 km mehr drone control range verkürzen eine Mission auch um quasi nix, da verdiene ich mir lieber in der Zwischenzeit halt noch 0,5-5 mio. in salvage loot.
OK, mit dem 37,5% Bonus ist das  etwas anders als ohne Bonus 1x rail/beam laser zu verbauen. Die 2 Artys machen lt. EFT etwa so viel wie ein cruise launcher.

Was machst du denn mit all den low slots, die nach 3-4 BCS II übrig sind?


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2014)

Ich hab keine Ahnung. Ich weiß nichtmal wie ich tanken soll. Wird aber wohl auf Shieldtank hinauslaufen. 
Ich denke das ich auf jeden Fall nen Modul reinkloppe gegen das grässliche Jamming. Vielleicht auch noch n DCS, bin mir da noch nicht sicher.
Ob aktiv oder buffertank weiß ich auch nicht so recht. Ich denke das es mit AB+MJD sehr eng werden könnte was aktiv angeht.


----------



## XT1024 (13. August 2014)

7 (SNI 8!) med slots sind aber auch ein Segen. 
MJD, 100mn AB, LSB, SBAmp, 3x shield hardener

Typhoon mit nur 5: AB und ein hardener oder der SBAmp weg? DCS habe ich noch nie benutzt; PDS gibt es aber auch noch.
ECCM? Das hat man aber nicht dauerhaft dabei oder gar eingebaut. In normalen L4 ist jamming schon sehr selten und noch seltener mehrfach hintereinander aktiv.

Passiv tank? Oh no, das ist doch drake-exklusiv.

Je länger ich über das Ding nachdenke... keine arty sondern 2x drone link augmentor in high und 3x drone damage amplifer in low slots? Die 200m³ Drohnen sind ja nicht grundlos da.
Dann sollten die drone skills wohl auch entsprechend sein.
---
Du wolltest ja nicht Raven fliegen.  Da ist das ganz einfach.


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2014)

Wasn nu SNI schon wieder? Scorpion Navy Issue? 
Und ja du mit deiner Raven hast ja glück^^ Die Typhoon hat nur 5 Meds. 
DCS wäre lowslot.
Jamms hab ich bisher bei fast jeder Lv4 gehabt. 
Bei den Drohnen kann ich halt keinen Kram wie Sentrys etc nutzen. T2 Heavy Drones brauchen auch noch ne Zeit.
Bei der Raven ist einfach das Problem das mir dort der Battleship Skill fehlt während ich den bei Minmatar zb deutlich höher hab. Daher weiß ich nicht inwiefern das dort nun groß Sinn macht. Skillen und Probieren könnte ichs ja. 
Für ne Raven Navy Issue würd ich auch wiederrum deutlich mehr zahlen, vom fitting mal abgesehen. 

Außerdem fliegt jeder ne Raven oder Tengu für L4's, das ist ja langweilig 

Edit:
Hab da grade etwas rumgebastelt und bin auf dieses Ergebnis gekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich den Cap Recharger gegen nen weiteren Invul austausche bin ich bei ca 92k ehp, Cap bei 7Min bzw stable bei 80% wenn ich den Afterburner deaktiviere. 
Einen Drone link Augmentor könnt ich auch gegen was anderes austauschen, frage wäre halt was. Wenn ich zwei 1200er Artys reinkloppe dann könnte auch das noch passen. Die beiden Turrets hätten nen 560er Volley bzw 45dps


----------



## XT1024 (13. August 2014)

yeah 45 dps

Man kann BS auch mit BS skill unter 5 fliegen. Bei mir wird morgen auch erst Caldari BS 4 fertig.

-bay loading rig würde ich gegen ein rigor tauschen denn die BCUs haben auch schon 3x einen ROF Bonus und der 4. macht nicht mehr viel.
-cap recharger raus: es ist ja nichts da, was cap verbaucht

Aber dem tank würde ich doch nicht ganz vertrauen. Diese 80k EHP aus EFT sind aber auch dick aufgetragen. Alleine 25k EHP vom DCU 
Gegen Guristas/Serpentis werden meine 74% therm 81% kin Resistenzen auch sehr strapaziert und den LSB habe ich ja nicht umsonst dabei.
Brauchst du denn einen omi ähh omni tank? 

2 der oft zitierten _mission (oder gegner) specific hardeners_ sind eigentlich pflicht
ohne MJD würde ich nicht mehr aus dem Haus gehen
LSB - nach spätestens 14 Zyklen hat der so viel HP wiederhergestellt wie der LSE hat - maximal 3.500 lt. EFT
Und die QuWahl zwischen AB, noch einem hardener oder doch einem SBAmp

PS: steig um auf Raven 
fittet  sich einfacher


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2014)

Ja gut aber 3 finde ich schon das minimum das ich habe sollte auf BS. 
Das mit dem Rig wusste ich nicht. Den Caprecharger kann man ja wie gesagt schon wechseln. 
Die Invuls könnte ich ja sonst auch gegen Shield booster austauschen, würde ja gehen. 
Mit nem Amplifier müsste ich eine Arty rausnehmen, sonst passt es von der CPU wieder nicht. 
Wie heißt eigentlich nochmal dieser Shieldbooster der solche Ladungen frisst? Finde den irgendwie nicht. 
Mit nem normalen large shield booster hätte ich aber auf jeden Fall nur noch 2 min cap wenn der AB aktiv ist. 
Beim shield booster und dem amplifier würde ich allerdings wohl auch dann zu faction krams greifen da ich T2 noch lange nich fitten kann. 

Bezüglich tank: Ich gurke im Caldari Space herum und fliege L4's für Corporate Police Force. Meist hab ich Guristas, öfters aber auch Drohnen oder andere Piraten. In meiner jetzigen angebotenen Mission hab ich mehrere Pockets in denen aber auch einfach mal alle Piratentypen vorkommen, inklusive Jammer etc  
Auswechseln kann man ja ansonsten immer.

Bezüglich Raven:
Naja gut, was wäre denn dann überhaupt nen gutes fitting für ne Navy Issue?


----------



## XT1024 (14. August 2014)

BS auf 3 dauert doch nur einen Tag und selbst von Caldari frig 0 dauert es keine 4 Tage.
ancillary shield booster aber die cap booster charges verbrauchen seeehr viel Raum.
Invuls sind auch nur 2. Wahl. Gegen Guristas habe ich 2x kin und 1x therm dabei.
Der LSB läuft ja auch nicht die ganze Zeit; bei mir würde der auch keine 3 Minuten laufen.
SBAmp vs. eine arty? Wenn dich diese 40 dps retten ist wohl alles verloren.  Man muss auch nicht überall T2 Zeug einbauen. Meta 4 > leerer slot mangels CPU für T2



Robonator schrieb:


> In meiner jetzigen angebotenen Mission hab ich mehrere Pockets in denen aber auch einfach mal alle Piratentypen vorkommen, inklusive Jammer etc


 Wie heißt die denn?
Mehr als zwei verschiedene Gegnertypen wär mir doch bestimmt aufgefallen. Vor mercs muss man aber auch mit nur kin+therm resis keine Angst haben.

Ob das gut ist? Es funktioniert jedenfalls.
CNR:
1 MJD
1 100mn AB
2 kin hardener, 1 therm gegen guristas, sonst halt angepasst
1 LSB
1 SBAmp II

4 BCS II - Das 4. BCS ist kein Knaller aber was soll ich sonst einbauen?
1 SignalAmp II -auch mangels Alternative; bringt halt 30km targeting range und etwas scan resolution

Je nach finanzieller Lage dread guristas oder b/c-type tank Zeug. Der Rest an faction Modulen ist mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2014)

> 4 BCS II - Das 4. BCS ist kein Knaller aber was soll ich sonst einbauen?


Drone Damage Amplifier? Das Reactor dingens das auch den Shield erhöht? (Namen vergessen) oder eben ein passives Modul gegen Jams. 
Finanziell ist es bei mir nun eigentlich wieder ziemlich gut da ich heute ne Plex teuer verkauft habe 
Den BS Shipskill hab ich nu schon auf 2. Werde nun aber erstmal warten bis der Missile Skill durch ist damit ich Cruise Missiles skillen kann. Danach eben das verbleibende Shieldzeugs.


----------



## XT1024 (15. August 2014)

Geh mir weg mit Drohnen und Module werde ich dafür noch weniger verschwenden. Es gibt L4 Missionen, die zur Hälfte aus frigs bestehen (buzz kill, gestern gefunden) und genau dort überleben die keine 2 Minuten.
Den zusätzlichen tank brauche ich i.d.R. auch nicht also lieber die 40 dps vom BCS.
Jamming passiert so selten. Gestern in der GuristasExtravaganza4 ganze 3x 10 Sekunden.
Da sind ja die Serpentis mit ihren sensor dampener fast schlimmer weil die in Massen auftauchen.
---
Gestern nach 3 Tagen ENDLICH die L4 storyline Misison für die sisters bekommen und wo führt sie hin? lowsec 


Edit:
Size Matters: Introducing Burner Missions - EVE Community


----------



## Robonator (15. August 2014)

> Burner Missions can only be completed in frigate-sized ships. The pirate Burners operate from bases protected by acceleration gates that only allow access for frigates. All types of frigates (Tech One, Tech Two and Faction) can enter the bases.


Oh man, wird zeit meine Wolf auszupacken  Oder meine Dramiel, je nachdem.


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. August 2014)

In den low slots macht sich ein dmg control auch immer gut. Das gibt nochmal gute Resistenzen auf Schilde, Panzerung und Hülle falls es mal eng wird 

Was das Rig betrifft wenn schon 3 BCUs drin sind. Früher zumindest wurde der rig bonus zuerst berechnet und danach die BCUs. Hatte sich immer gelohnt.


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2014)

Ich war gestern mal auf Tour mit meiner Merlin. 
Ca 120 Jumps durch low und nullsec, aber denkt ihr ich habe auch nur eine verdammte Person gefunden gegen die ich hätte kämpfen können?  
Nem T3 Cruiser bin ich lieber weggeflogen aber die ganzen Cruiser, Frigs, Destroyer, keiner wollte mal gegen mich kämpfen. 
Hätte ich die Stationsentrys im Lowsec tanken können, dann hätt ich auch ne Cynofrig angreifen können, aber daraus wurd eben nix :/
Hab aufm Rückweg dann ne Charon vom MaxRink gefunden.


----------



## MaxRink (16. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OENcOB7k6CA

Just sain


----------



## Robonator (17. August 2014)

Hab meine Skills nu soweit. Hänge allerdings immernoch beim Fitting. 
Sieht soweit so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hardener werde natürlich je nach Mission angepasst. Durch den Wechsel von Large SB auf X-Large SB hab ich etwa 10sec weniger Cap, allerdings reppe ich dadurch eine deutlich größere Menge. 
Das Problem das ich sehe ist halt wirklich der Cap. Sollte es mal eng werden dann würde ich recht flott leer sein. Ohne den Booster aktiv zu haben hätte ich ebenfalls nur ca 7Min Cap. Bei einem BS ist das recht wenig finde ich. 
Ich hab da nun anstelle eines dritten Hardeners halt mal nen Extender reingekloppt, der würde doch auch Sinn machen oder nicht?


----------



## XT1024 (17. August 2014)

Der XL braucht halt sehr viel CPU. Ich hatte mal einen aber mir reicht momentan gar der Meta 4 LSB (hatte nach dem Verlust noch keinen besseren gesucht, kommt aber noch).
LSE bringt am Anfang 3.500 Hp und danach hauptsächlich eine vergrößerte Signatur - und einen Hauch shield recharge. 3.300 HP schafft der LSB in 10 Zyklen, der XL noch schneller. Ich _glaube _selbst ein cap recharger wäre besser. Ich hab da noch einen hardener drinne und komme ganz gzut klar.

Fehlt halt noch etwas an skills. Mein T1 AB verbraucht 10,7/7,5s und ich wäre ohne LSB 36% cap stable. Mit dem Meta 8 wär das wohl noch besser.
+launcher rigging für mehr cpu


----------



## Robonator (17. August 2014)

Cap Recharger hatte ich auch drinnen, der hätte mir etwa 5sec mehr Cap gegeben bzw ohne Booster aktiv hätte ich ca 18Min Cap. Das sollte eigentlich genug sein. 
Mit Booster halt 1 Minute und 5sec, bzw 1Min und 2sec ohne Caprecharger. 
Da ich keine Ahnung habe was sonst in den lowslot sollte, würd ich das erstmal beim X-Large halt lassen. Ich sehe da sonst keinen besonderen Nachteil. 
Ohne die Rigors hätte der auch ohne Co-Processor gepasst. 
Ich kann allerdings auch noch nicht wirklich einschätzen obs der zweite Hardener nun auch wirklich bringt und inwiefern sich die Rigor's auswirken. Ich nehme an das ich mit deren Hilfe mehr Damage an schnelleren Zielen verursachen kann? 

Wüsste auch nicht welche Skills ich da nun noch brauche, hab eigentlich alle wichtigen die mit Cap oder CPU zusammenhängen schon auf 5 bzw einige wenige auf 4 gebracht.


----------



## MaxRink (17. August 2014)

https://o.smium.org/loadout/private/10956/8491807843555475456

Wäre mein Vorschlag


----------



## Robonator (17. August 2014)

CM II kann ich nicht verwenden, dort also eher die Meta 4's. An Geckos komme ich nicht mehr ran. 
Ich sehe auch den Sinn der LCCC's nicht, wenn ich bereits über einen Capbooster verfüge. 
Allerdings wäre es auch ne Idee bei meinem jetzigen Fit statt des Extenders einen Capbooster mitzunehmen.


----------



## MaxRink (17. August 2014)

Du bist nicht die komplette Cooldowntime deines LMJD Capstable. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, bist du dann schon tot. Der HCBII wird nur angeworfen, wenns eng wird und du die zusätzliche Zeit an Tank brauchst


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2014)

Bin grad soweit n MJD einfach wegzulassen. 
Hab nun nen Fit das passen würde nur häng ich wieder beim letzten lowslot. 
Ein Co-Processor könnte rein, nur wozu? Ein weiteres BCS passt nicht wegen der CPU, ebenso auch sogut wie alles andere. 
Bei den Rig eines austauschen? Wenn ja welches der beiden? Ohne XLSB bin ich bei 100% Capstable. 
Die Resis sind so wie sie jetzt sind nicht final, da die Skills dafür grad in Arbeit sind. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxRink (18. August 2014)

Die sind final, da aktivhardener


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Die sind final, da aktivhardener


 
Oh du hast recht, hab die Skills falsch gelesen.


----------



## MaxRink (18. August 2014)

und für den lowslot ein power diagnostic system.


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2014)

Passt nicht von der CPU her ^^ 
Würd ich nen Implantat einsetzen dann müsste ich mein PG Implantat entfernen und das hieße ich müsste meine Hurricane wieder anders fitten weil dann bei der ca 7 PG fehlen 
Aber ich werde wohl das CPU Imp nehmen müssen, dann könnte ich allerdings auch nen weiteren BCS fitten.


----------



## XT1024 (19. August 2014)

Flieg doch mal eine Runde.
Mit T2 launcher und 3 missile rigs werden die CPU Probleme nicht geringer. CCC ist jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit 3,x cap/s gewinnt man doch keinen Krieg.

Ich habe dauernd zu viel tank dabei  da hätte bei 3 rigors wohl selbst ein TP mehr gebracht als >75% cap und shield am Ende der Mission zu haben.
---
Was ist das denn für eine Tornado-Horde vor Jita 4-4?


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2014)

Ich hab grad irgendwie nix verstanden 
Aber es gibt news zu Hyperion 
Incursion changes in Hyperion - EVE Community


----------



## MaxRink (4. September 2014)

Irgendwer in evesterdam?


----------



## Robonator (4. September 2014)

Würde gerne, kann aber nicht :/


Btw wurde bei mir übrigens nun ne Navy Raven mit Shieldboost und Capbooster. Die Missionen sind so easy wie nie und knapp wurde es bisher auch nicht wirklich. Gurke aber irgendwie dennoch die meiste Zeit im Cruiser rum, auf der Suche nach Combatsites


----------



## MaxRink (29. September 2014)

Auf jeden Fall verpasst du was. Events: Evesterdam, Next week schedule released!


----------



## Snooze1988 (30. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor 2 Wochen auch wieder angefangen EVE Online zu spielen. Das erste was mir aufgefallen war sind die extrem gestiegenen PLEX Preise. Als ich gegen 2010 aufgehört habe EVE zu spielen lagen die Preise bei ca. 300-400 Millionen. Das hieß am Tag ca. 10 Millionen ISK farmen und schon konnte man EVE ohne Euros spielen.

Jetzt kostet eine PLEX 700Millionen ISK. Das ist ja der Wahnsinn. Einziger Vorteil hierbei ist das Leute mit wenig Zeit (Arbeite sehr lang und will Abends einfach ne Runde roamen) für ca. 30 Euro 1,4 Millarden ISK auf dem Wallet haben. Damit sind für die ersten Monate sämtliche ISK sorgen erlegt. 

Schafft es jemand von euch im Monat 700 Millionen ISK zu scheffeln?


----------



## MaxRink (30. September 2014)

Ich Plexe aktuell 5 Accounts und mache noch mehrere Mrd pro Monat Gewinn


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. September 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Ich Plexe aktuell 5 Accounts und mache noch mehrere Mrd pro Monat Gewinn



23/7 ratting und ein technetium mond? Nee nur Spaß. Aber für den casual Gamer sind solche Summen nicht drin. Aber mit 4er missis Schafft man ne plex in ein etwa einer Woche. Natürlich mit nem vernünftigem Schiff.


----------



## Robonator (30. September 2014)

Ich denke eher das der Max als Händler und Miner unterwegs ist


----------



## MaxRink (30. September 2014)

Weder noch. Nullsec PvE sowie Moonmining


----------



## Robonator (30. September 2014)

Da siehste Moonmining ist doch auch Mining


----------



## lol2k (30. September 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Weder noch. Nullsec PvE



Scheint ergiebig zu sein, Kollege und ich starten die kommenden Tage mit einem Carrier und einer Machariel durch.


----------



## Robonator (30. September 2014)

Schieß aber dieses mal nicht auf die Wracks anderer  Ah ne, dann kannste ja, is ja nullsec


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. September 2014)

Ich bekomm langsam mal wieder Bock auf das Spiel. Habs seit nem Jahr nicht mehr gespielt bzw bezahlt. 

Hat von euch jemand Bedarf an nen gut geskillten member und ein paar super Argumente mal wieder ins Spiel zu schauen?

Mein Char steht bei 75kk skillpoints.


----------



## Robonator (30. September 2014)

Ui 75Mille sind schon was 


Will jemand eigentlich mit EVE Anfangen oder kennt jemand jemanden der das will? Hab noch nen 30 Tage Trial Key rumfliegen


----------



## MaxRink (30. September 2014)

In welche Richtung geskillt? Ich hätte da noch ein paar Kontakte


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. September 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> In welche Richtung geskillt? Ich hätte da noch ein paar Kontakte



Amarr und minmatar alles bis zum bs lvl5,
Amarr Carrier lvl5+fighter drones5 Jump Skills lvl4, 

Puls/beam Laser spec lvl 4
Autocannon/arti spec lvl4 

Alle Battlecruiser außer galente lvl 5
 Cruiser amarr und minmatar und caldari lvl5: 
+hac, recon, logistic, covert ops, af, lvl5

Also kurz ich bin ein gut geskillter Soldat. Hab auch für amarr Strategic Cruiser alles auf 5 für caldari nur die nötigsten wie Electronic, Defense und offense. Solopvp mach ich am liebsten in ner dramiel und Ritter.

Skill für amarr dread und Heavy Laser sind schon gadded. 

Bräuchte aber wie gesagt auch mal nen guten Grund wieder zu spielen. Weil in großen Gruppen die Organisation einfach immer zu lange dauert und ich beruflich nicht 9 to 5 unterwegs bin sondern in Schichten.


----------



## lol2k (2. Oktober 2014)

Wow, die kommenden Änderungen werden wirklich massiv! 


"_We are about to make some significant changes to how long-distance  travel in various forms works in EVE, with the aim of significantly  increasing minimum travel times between two arbitrary distant points,  most particularly in regards to jump drive and portal based movement_."


*Phase One* contains the long-distance travel changes, as well as some other associated changes planned in Phoebe in November. 
[...]
*Phase Two *is focused on medium-term changes to the ways that organizations capture and hold Nullsec space and infrastructure.
[...]
*Phase Three* [...]  This stage is intended to build upon the changes that we are planning  for starbases/structures and corps/alliances in 2015, changes that will  open up new possibilities for more dynamic warfare and more granular  control of territory. This phase is also intended to lead quite  deliberately into the future through our vision for player-built  stargates.


*What is changing?*
We are going to allow capital ships to use gates in lowsec/nullsec, and  we are aiming to make gate-to-gate travel take less time than jump  travel over distances of more than ~20 LY. We've run simulations for  capital ships travelling between arbitrary pairs of systems, and settled  on the target movement speed of no less than 3 minutes per lightyear  for travel over 20 LY. This should allow us to bring about the main  change we want to see – less sustained use of jump travel – while still  preserving its value for short bursts of movement.


     The primary change is the addition of a new mechanic, called "jump fatigue".
      Jump fatigue is tracked for each character, persisting between play sessions and over downtimes as appropriate.


[...]


         Almost all jump-capable ships will have their range reduced to 5 LY  after skills; this is both necessary to allow us to not penalize  short-distance travel in a cleaner way, and also as a goal in and of  itself to constrain the distance covered in single hops. . (Note that  jump portal range on a ship is always the same as its own jump drive  range.)
         As above, capital ships will be able to use stargates, but will for  the time being they will still be barred from entering Highsec (that is a  larger discussion that we would like to revisit in future).


*What are the anticipated consequences?*


     In the short term, we would anticipate a reduction in the degree to  which the average non-trivial capital fight escalates, and the number of  parties involved. This seems likely to increase the frequency of  capitals being deployed in small-scale engagements, in both lowsec and  nullsec.


Over the medium term, we see the potential for more substantial changes  in the nullsec status quo as the various competing parties work to  adjust their internal objectives to the new situation


*What's next?*


         These changes will be appearing on the Singularity test server in the next couple of weeks.
         We anticipate shipping them in Phoebe, which comes out in November.
         We are expecting to make follow-up adjustments in Rhea, in December.




Weitere Details und Zusammenhänge im nachfolgenden Link:
Long-Distance Travel Changes Inbound - EVE Community


----------



## lol2k (10. Oktober 2014)

Entschuldigt den Doppelpost, aber diese News dürfte sicherlich den ein oder anderen ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht zaubern.
Seit gestern bietet der SISI-Testserver von CCP die Möglichkeit, alle 4 TITANs auszuprobieren!



> In Phoebe we are adding the ability to jump capital ships through gates and we would love you all to have a shot.
> 
> "But Claymore, I do not have the skills on Sisi to fly a capital ship!!"
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## CiSaR (10. Oktober 2014)

Da müsste ich ja eigentlich meinen Account mal wieder reaktivieren


----------



## XT1024 (7. November 2014)

CCP ist gelegentlich 
Gerade 3 Monate inaktiv und schon gibts mal wieder 10 Tage geschenkt.


Und trotzdem habe ich schon wieder die §$%&/( voll dank nullsec.  OK, mich hat keiner gezwungen mich dort herumzutreiben aber trotzdem...


----------



## Robonator (7. November 2014)

Jo damit wollten sie mich auch locken, aber ich werd einfach grad nicht mehr warm mit dem Spiel. Mir is das grad einfach zu sehr auf Kohle machen fixiert.


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2014)

Mit dem nächsten Update welches am 9. Dezember Released wird kommt nun auch PBR zu EVE.
Außerdem bringen sie ein überarbeitetes UI, WASD Steuerung für die Schiffe, neue Kleidung, T3 Destroyer und vieles Mehr zu EVE
Coming to EVE Online in the Rhea release on December 9th - EVE Community


----------



## CiSaR (15. November 2014)

Was ist denn mit der neuen Trainingswarteschlange? Sollte die nicht auch in diesem Update sein?


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2014)

Die ist drin.


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2014)

Ein neuer verdammt guter Trailer von CCP!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdfFnTt2UT0


----------



## CiSaR (22. November 2014)

Hammer geil da bekomme ich ja wieder so lust 
Mist nur das ich mittlerweile 4 Accounts bezahlen müsste


----------



## Xanrel (24. November 2014)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an dem Game 
Gäbe es jemanden, der weiß, wo man sich melden muss, um als Neueinsteiger nicht ganz so verloren zu sein? 
lg Jan


----------



## Robonator (24. November 2014)

Ich lass das hier mal so stehen... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fovdcyTEus


----------



## CiSaR (26. November 2014)

In meinen Augen die falsche Entscheidung.


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2014)

CiSaR schrieb:


> In meinen Augen die falsche Entscheidung.


In meinen ebenso, ich mein, was kommt als nächstes? Versicherungen die dir das komplette Schiff in eine Station nach Wahl stellen?


----------



## CiSaR (26. November 2014)

Oder Automatische Zielsysteme.

Irgendwie bekommt das Spiel damit so einen krassen Kiddie Touch das ich mir gar nicht mehr sicher bin ob ich nochmal anfangen soll.


----------



## XT1024 (26. November 2014)

Die haben in letzter Zeit immer wieder  Ideen.
Dann könnte noch der persönliche sec status abgeschafft werden.


Robonator schrieb:


> In meinen ebenso, ich mein, was kommt als nächstes? Versicherungen die dir das komplette Schiff in eine Station nach Wahl stellen?


Ha, war auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## lol2k (13. Dezember 2014)

War bereits auf der Main aber ich poste es hier auch noch mal: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzGLk4F6aLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CiSaR (14. Dezember 2014)

Trailer können sie einfach verdammt gut das muss man ihnen ja lassen


----------



## CiSaR (6. Januar 2015)

Huhu ist denn hier noch jemand aktiv am spielen? Mir juckt es nämlich langsam in den Fingern wieder anzufangen aber ich bräuchte auch eine nette Industry Corp. Kennt da jemand eine? Bevorzugt 0.0. Ich biete zwei Mining Acc´s, ein Hauler, Orca Bosst und Jumpfrighter Acc sowie einen noch nicht komplett geskillten Qualle Account.



Hier hätte ich noch eine kleine Anleitung für die Multiaccount User 

Da mir das ständige neueinstellen der Settings bei meinen Acc´s jetzt langsam auf die Nerven ging hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht. Die meißten kopieren den EVE Ordner einfach, klar das funktioniert auch aber ich hab nach etwas recherche eine sehr viel sparsammere Lösung gefunden.


Das ganze hört auf den Namen NTFS Junction.
Funktioniert grundlegend ,am Beispiel EVE erklärt, so:
Im grunde erstellt man eine Verknüpfung auf den originalen EVE Ordner nur das diese Verknüpfung etwas umfangreicher ist. Vorteil ist das beim Starten des Acc´s der auf der Hauptinstallation von EVE läuft das Spiel geupdatet wird und alle anderen Acc´s brauchen sich nicht mehr updaten da ja alle die gleiche Installation nutzen.


Ich erklär das mal an einem Beispiel:
Das ganze läuft über die Kommandokonsole (Start>Ausführen>CMD) da wird folgender Befehl eingegeben:
C:\>mklink /J "C:\Neues Verzeichnis" "D:\Pfad\Reales Verzeichnis"


Das ganze könnte bei euch dann so aussehen:
C:\Users\*******>mklink / J "C:\EVE Eisbaer Knut" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\eve online"


(Das Bsp. basiert jetzt auf einer Steam Installation, bei einer normalen Installation ändert sich bis auf den Pfad aber nix).
Für die * steht euer PC Name 


Wichtig ist auch das ihr das neue Verzeichnis nicht schon erstellt habt da ihr mit diesem Befehl eines anlegt 
Jetzt geht ihr einfach in den Verknüpfungs Ordner und könnt euch eine Verknüpfung der eve.exe auf den Desktop legen und nach eurem jeweiligen Acc benennen. Ihr müßt jetzt lediglich die Einstellungen noch mal machen da EVE denkt das es sich um eine Neuinstallation handelt 




Wenn fragen sind dann fragt einfach 


Gruß
CiSaR


----------



## lol2k (7. Januar 2015)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Huhu ist denn hier noch jemand aktiv am spielen?



Same here, skille seit Monaten nur noch Int + Mem Skills bei meinem Main Char. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass mit dem Release von GTA5 in 3 Wochen ein Zeitfresser auf meinem PC landet der seinesgleichen sucht.


----------



## CiSaR (7. Januar 2015)

Ach ja GTA5 kommt ja auch noch 
Das hab ich zumindest auf der PS3 schon mal durchgespielt aber aufm PC werd ich es auch nochmal spielen


----------



## Robonator (19. März 2015)

Dazu muss ich nichts weiter sagen oder? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ4gpjwJa08


----------



## raceandsound (19. März 2015)

alter Schwede....ah Isländer...nicht schlecht!^^
Bin zwar nur mehr am skillen, aber ich bin schon auf die SOV Änderungen gespannt und deren Auswirkungen!


----------



## MaxRink (20. März 2015)

Skillqueue online ™


----------



## MaxRink (21. März 2015)

Gab einige nette Ankündigungen. 

Fanfest2015 ArtPanel animated GIF - Album on Imgur
http://i.imgur.com/qCD9Twn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AR49paH.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/oL75pST.jpg

 Und das wichtigste heute: Back Into the Structure - EVE Community


----------



## Robonator (21. März 2015)

So langsam wirds ja ordentlich was^^ 
Bekomm auch schon wieder Lust das Game wieder auszupacken...


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

Ich spiele EVE seit 2010, hab meine Accounts aber vor kurzem erstmal auf Eis gelegt... irgendwie fehlt mir mittlerweile die Motivation. Aber das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall eines der Besten, die ich je zu Gesicht bekommen habe.


----------



## lol2k (30. März 2015)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Ich spiele EVE seit 2010, hab meine Accounts aber vor kurzem erstmal auf Eis gelegt... irgendwie fehlt mir mittlerweile die Motivation. Aber das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall eines der Besten, die ich je zu Gesicht bekommen habe.



Hängt meiner Meinung nach auch an dem Faktor Mitspieler. Mit denen steht und fällt die Motivation maßgeblich. Star Citizen ist zwar nicht EVE Online, aber wenn dir das Space-Setting zusagt, kannst du das ja mal im Auge behalten. Es wird momentan Stück für Stück in Modulen zusammengeschraubt, befindet sich allerdings noch im Alpha-Stadium.

B2T: Mein Char skillt seit Monaten nur noch vor sich hin - bringe momentan etliche Intelligence+Memory Skills auf 5. 
31 Mio SP, 113 erlernte Skills- davon 46 auf lvl 5. 11 weitere werden folgen - in 83 Tagen überlege ich dann auch meinen Char vorerst auf Eis zu legen. Sommerpause sozusagen.


----------



## Robonator (9. April 2015)

Es ist mal wieder ein mega Battle am start gewesen. Diesesmal CFC gegen N3
So wie es aussieht ging die CFC als Sieger hervor. Es sind/waren über 2000 Spieler beteiligt und ein Realwert von über 2500$ wurden wieder verbraten. (11 Milliarden ISK von den CFC und 142 Milliarden auf Seiten der N3) 
https://beta.eve-kill.net/br/1410/
Eve Online is in the midst of a rare, massive battle and you can watch it live (update) | Polygon
http://www.themittani.com/news/breaking-battle-zxb-vc
https://www.reddit.com/r/Eve/new/
Twitch


Daopa hat ein Replay davon. Jetzt gerade spielt er es ab.


----------



## Todesklinge (10. April 2015)

Bin auch seit 2 Tagen wieder am Eve Online zocken und bin da auf der Suche nach einer Corp.
Möchte Capital Pilot werden und habe in der Richtung schon einiges geskillt.

Jetzt stehe ich vor einer schweren Entscheidung.
Es gibt ja die Clusterfuck Coalition, die über den Westen bis zum Norden reicht und dann noch die Typen im Süden Richtung Osten im 0.0.

Man hat mir gesagt das Clusterfuck die anderen (Region Delve) überrennt, stimmt das und auf welcher Seite wäre ich besser aufgehoben?
Bin reiner Amarr Pilot, unter dem gleichen Namen im Spiel zu finden.

Für Antworten und Ratschläge, würde ich mich im Spiel sehr freuen


----------



## Robonator (10. April 2015)

Kannst ja mal bei Corps von beiden Seite anfragen. CFC ist halt wirklich im Moment die größere Macht. 
Als ich damals dort bei denen war bzw genauer gesagt in der Spacemonkeys Alliance war, hatte ich ziemlich viel Spaß 
Daher kann ich nur von der Seite aus sprechen.

War auch kurz bei den Mordus Angels die ja wiederrum gegen die CFC sind, aber dort war es nicht ganz so spaßig.


----------



## MaxRink (11. April 2015)

Grrr goons
Na ja,  ist eigentlich ne relativ persönliche Entscheidung. Für mich als ex-BOB, ex-IT und ex-Raiden kommt die CFC halt nicht in Frage. Deswegen bin ich aktuell in S2N.


----------



## Todesklinge (11. April 2015)

Bin jetzt doch bei cfc und mal schauen wie es da wird.
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es noch vor star citizen zum capital pilot


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

@MaxRink 
Was ist da mit der SOV und mit N3/Nulli los?
Razor gibt an INIT Tenal ab...CFC wird begraben und das Imperium entsteht?
Kann mich da bitte wer aufklären? 
Danke!


----------



## MaxRink (7. Mai 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @MaxRink
> Was ist da mit der SOV und mit N3/Nulli los?
> Razor gibt an INIT Tenal ab...CFC wird begraben und das Imperium entsteht?
> Kann mich da bitte wer aufklären?
> Danke!



Imperium ist ein rebrand, nichts sonst.
Was Init. angeht hat Sister wohl um rattingspace gebettelt.


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

Danke!
Was machst du/ihr (Nulli/N3) jetzt?


----------



## MaxRink (7. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mit meiner Corp zu PL gegangen.

#Content
https://zkillboard.com/kill/46458780/


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

Aaaah...CE...hab gerade gesehen, daß Jaegarn bei euch ist...ist er schon ruhiger geworden? ^^


----------



## MaxRink (7. Mai 2015)

Jaegarn ist jaegarn ^^


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

muhahaha, das ist sicher...^^
War für euch sicher die beste Entscheidung mit dem Weg zu PL!Viel Glück!

@Topic
Da tut sich einiges auf der SOV Map...na bumm!


----------



## BastiRIP (5. Juni 2015)

Schön zu sehen das ich nicht der einzige EvE Spieler hier bin!
dachte schon die deutschen Spieler seien eine aussterbende Rasse ☺

Ich für meinen teil habe es mir in einem WH gemütlich gemacht und verdiene mir ein paar isk beim incursion fliegen .

Fly Safe, Fly brave!


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2015)

Deutsche Spieler gibt es viele nur sind die meisten in irgendwelchen Miningcorps >.> 
Außerhalb davon findet man irgendwie eher seltener mal welche


----------



## MaxRink (5. Juni 2015)

CE is recruiting™
https://www.pandemic-legion.com/forums/showthread.php?63078-CE-has-recruitment-closed ^^


----------



## MaxRink (6. Juni 2015)

Grad noch nen ein bischen Videomaterial auf der Platte gefunden 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YNbGTkP_F0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MaxRink (15. Juni 2015)

Videos schneiden macht irgendwie Spaß




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ztFOzLfIYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMYVbdtkQeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MaxRink (11. Juli 2015)

Wir sind jetzt nach Delve deployed. Die moveop inklusive 10% TiDi war aber ganz nett


----------



## Rasha (25. Juli 2015)

Wie groß ist EVE Online aktuell?

Ich werde nachher STO antesten und dann ev. auch EVE...

Problem ist nur, ich bin mehr ein PVE-Spieler


----------



## MaxRink (25. Juli 2015)

Sind halt 2 komplett verschiedene Spiele. STO ist ein klassisches MMO m it Story etc., EVE ist eine riesige Sandbox.


----------



## Rasha (25. Juli 2015)

Mhm joah, mal schaun. Komme auch eigentlich von TESO/SWTOR - also story mag ich schonmal 

Allerdings hoffe ich, das STO nicht so ist, wie es in der Serie immer dargestellt wird. Wenns doch so ist, wird wohl EVE mein MMO sein, welches ich neben Teso zocke.


----------



## MaxRink (25. Juli 2015)

http://dd.1o1o1o.de/phb/Dll.php?download=UGlsb3RlbmhhbmRidWNoIHYzLjQucGRm Für den Einstieg ganz empfehlenswert.


----------



## Rasha (25. Juli 2015)

Hmm, danke dir...

Wie groß wäre das denn nun?  Ist halt die Frage, ob ichs dann über Nacht lade. STO ist zwar fast fertig mitm Download, installiert sich aber so unglaublich langsam auf ner SSD


----------



## MaxRink (25. Juli 2015)

Knappe 7GB download, 14GB auf der Platte
Download the EVE Client - EVE Community


----------



## Rasha (25. Juli 2015)

Naja mit ner 16k Leitung wäre das relativ schnell erledigt...und knappe 190 GB wären auf meiner SSD noch frei...

Mal schaun 

Wie funktioniert das dann mit dem Schiffskauf? Per Echtgeld oder kann man sich das erarbeiten?


----------



## MaxRink (25. Juli 2015)

So ziemlich alles in EVE ist von Spielern gebaut. Es gibt die möglichkeit sich Ingamewährung per Echtgeld zu besorten (Über PLEXe, das sind handelbare Items, die 30Tagen Gametime entsprechen). Aber du kannst EVE auch komplett ingame bezahlen. Steht aber auch alles in dem PDF, was ich verlinkt habe.


----------



## Rasha (25. Juli 2015)

Mhm...ich hab jetzt bissl geminert und bissl Karriereaufträge gemacht...is iwie bissl öde.


----------



## Robonator (25. Juli 2015)

Mit anderen Worten du hast das Tutorial angefangen?


----------



## Rasha (25. Juli 2015)

Jap hab bissl Tutorial gemacht, bis zu den Modulen. Kein Plan woher ich die bekommen soll ^^

Joah, dann hab ich mir einen dieser Karriereagenten gesucht und im Industriezweig 2 Missionen erledigt (oder Wirtschaft??)


----------



## Robonator (25. Juli 2015)

EVE bietet eben viele Möglichkeiten. Mining war mir auch immer zu langweilig deswegen hab ich Missionen bei Security Agents gemacht, bis ich dann später halt auch nebenbei PvP gemacht hab. Es gibt extrem viele Dinge die man tun kann, kommt halt nur drauf an worauf du Lust hast. Viel Zeit und Geduld musst du mitbringen, dazu eine hohe Lernbereitschaft da du wirklich viel lesen werden musst um halbwegs effizient zu sein.


----------



## Rasha (27. Juli 2015)

Mhm, was sind denn die Sicherheitsmissionen? Ist das PVP?


----------



## MaxRink (27. Juli 2015)

Die sind PvE.


----------



## Rasha (27. Juli 2015)

Mhmm dann guck ich mir die auch mal an...


----------



## MaxRink (28. Juli 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Mhmm dann guck ich mir die auch mal an...


Na ja, PvE in EVE ist nicht unbedingt der beste content des Spieles. Ich würde dir übrigends raten, mal zu Eve-Uni zu gehen.


----------



## Rasha (28. Juli 2015)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Na ja, PvE in EVE ist nicht unbedingt der beste content des Spieles. Ich würde dir übrigends raten, mal zu Eve-Uni zu gehen.



Was ist Eve-Uni? Ich habe schon eine Corp gefunden, falls du das meinst. Die hat aber leider (nur) 12 Mitglieder.

Joah, ich würd mir gern auch PVP mal anschauen - bin nicht ein reiner PVE-Spieler. PVP in Teso (das erste Mal wo ich das innem MMO gemacht hab) war eigentlich ganz interessant.

Ich brauch nur Kohle...hab erst 7 Mille (hätte 9, hab aber 2 Mille Kopfgeld auf jemanden ausgesetzt)  Und schon Kopfgeld, weil das irgend nen Witzbold das zum Spass auf mich ausgesetzt hat, ich war ganz unschuldig.

 Aber man sieht sich im Leben ja immer zweimal.. 


Haltet ihr Plex kaufen und ingame verkaufen für sinnvoll? Würde die dann für 960 Mille verscherbeln und den Rest unterbieten....

Und kann ich mich eigentlich von einem Gildenmember abschießen lassen, um das Kopfgeld wegzubekommen? Vielleicht sogar mit Teilung des Kopfgeldes...


----------



## MaxRink (28. Juli 2015)

EVE University
UniWiki
Edit: Kurz gesagt, EVE-Uni ist ne Gruppe aus relativ erfahrenen Spielern, die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, neue Spieler mit verschiedenen Aspekten des Spieles bekannt zu machen und ihnen beim Einstieg zu helfen. (EVE is a dark and harsh world)


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn das für eine Corp? Eine ordentliche Corp mit aktiven Mitgliedern kann einem extrem hilfreich sein um in EVE zu überleben, grade wenns darum geht "Was mache ich denn jetzt?".
Kopfgeld ist eigentlich solang es nicht in die hunderte Millionen geht. Das bekommt du immer wieder, das hab ich auch schon bekommen und das hab ich auch schon zum Spaß einfach rumverteilt 

Was die Plex angeht: So hab ich mir so manches Fitting finanziert und auch meine Zeit im 0sec finanziert gehabt^^ Es ist quasi die einfache und faule Welt. 
Bedenke jedoch das die alles ISK der Welt nix bringt, wenn dir einfach die Skills dazu fehlen auch nur irgendwas halbwegs gescheit zu fliegen. Nur weil du einsteigen kannst, heißt es nicht das du es auch effizient fliegen kannst


----------



## MaxRink (28. Juli 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/UG8SU.jpg ^^
Das zeigt mal den möglichen "Content" in EVE. 
Auch ganz nett: https://www.reddit.com/r/Eve/comments/qsa2j/newb_here_need_a_guide_or_something_to_start_me/c402d46


----------



## Rasha (28. Juli 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Corp? Eine ordentliche Corp mit aktiven Mitgliedern kann einem extrem hilfreich sein um in EVE zu überleben, grade wenns darum geht "Was mache ich denn jetzt?".
> Kopfgeld ist eigentlich solang es nicht in die hunderte Millionen geht. Das bekommt du immer wieder, das hab ich auch schon bekommen und das hab ich auch schon zum Spaß einfach rumverteilt
> 
> Was die Plex angeht: So hab ich mir so manches Fitting finanziert und auch meine Zeit im 0sec finanziert gehabt^^ Es ist quasi die einfache und faule Welt.
> Bedenke jedoch das die alles ISK der Welt nix bringt, wenn dir einfach die Skills dazu fehlen auch nur irgendwas halbwegs gescheit zu fliegen. Nur weil du einsteigen kannst, heißt es nicht das du es auch effizient fliegen kannst



Nö sin 7 Mille Kopfgeld...

Hm, ein Plex wär vielleicht schon interessant zu holen und zu verscherbeln. Ich hab zwar so 7-8 Mille, aber trotzdem, das is soo schnell weg. 

Bei der Corp kann ich dir im Moment nur das Kürzel sagen, den kompletten Namen vergess ich jedesmal. Aber ich werde mich mal nach dieser Eve Uni umhören, meine Corp is zwar nett, aber sin halt im Moment net viele aktiv :/ Wobei das bei 12 Mitgliedern eher relativ ist. Is das ne deutsche Corp oder mehr international?


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2015)

Die EVE Uni ist international, siehste ja wenn du auf deren Website gehst.


----------



## XT1024 (28. Juli 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Hm, ein Plex wär vielleicht schon interessant zu holen und zu verscherbeln. Ich hab zwar so 7-8 Mille, aber trotzdem, das is soo schnell weg.


Habe ich was überlesen oder ging das nicht um einen 3 Tage alten account/char? Wo geht die Kohle denn hin oder was hast du mit [PLEX-Preis einfügen] Mio vor?
So schnell wie möglich ein BS kaufen und direkt vor Jita 4-4 verlieren? 


Ein skillplan ist irgendwann auch Gold wert.


----------



## MaxRink (28. Juli 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ein skillplan ist irgendwann auch Gold wert.


Sind einige in dem Redditpost drinnen, den ich gelinkt habe.


----------



## MaxRink (21. August 2015)

Noch knapp nen Monat bis evesterdam


----------



## MaxRink (22. August 2015)

__ Twitch
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/ccp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


AT XII Tag 3 mit commentary ist live
Twitch


----------



## Juks (27. Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen,

suche seit längerer Zeit schon ein MMO das mich wieder langfristig fesselt und möchte gerne weg vom typischen WoW-Fantasy-Setting, weil mich spiele ála Tera, GW2, LotR, etc. eben auch nicht lange motivieren konnten.
Weiß noch das ich mir vor einigen Jahren mal die Probeversion von EVE angeguckt habe und nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnung, das Konzept echt interessant fand, wurde aber davon abgeschreckt, das ich halt einen massiven Rückstand zu den Veteranen hätte.
Außerdem kenn ich leider niemanden der das auch spielt, wäre also vorerst ziemlich auf mich allein gestellt, was allerdings wohl auf die meistens MMOs zutreffen würde (außer oben erwähnte)...
Würde ihr dennoch sagen, dass es sich lohnt heute noch als kompletter Neuling einzusteigen oder ist die Hürde einfach zu groß, um als Noob mit EVE Spaß zu haben?!

Ich danke euch für eure Einschätzungen


----------



## CiSaR (28. Dezember 2015)

Aufgrund des Skillplans kommt es ja erstmal nicht auf Können an um entsprechende Skills zu bekommen sondern es ist alles ein frage der Zeit und alles andere lernst du in der Zeit da es viele Spieler gibt die gerne ihr Wissen teilen und der Rest ist learning by doing 
Es gibt viele Einsteiger Corps und in den Missionen kannst du auch viel lernen


----------



## MaxRink (27. März 2016)

Coonbroom geht wieder los


----------



## MaxRink (29. März 2016)

Hatten gerade einen "kleinen " Clash
2 :26 LS (27 7) Unknown // 28/ 3/16


----------



## MaxRink (29. März 2016)

BR: 
EVE Kill Report Repair Tool

Die CFC got REKT


----------



## TEAM_70335 (2. April 2016)

Hi ihr Schnuckies ich suche Eve Mitstreiter/innen. Wär nett wenn sich wer ingame mal per mail Meldet. Grüße Eve Aka "Jaydon Rune"


----------



## Robonator (11. April 2016)

Falls jemand Interesse hat: Hier ein schöner Artikel zu einem der größten Kriege die derzeit vorran gehen:
How a failed Kickstarter sparked EVE Online’s second largest battle ever | PC Gamer


----------



## Robonator (31. August 2016)

EVE Online wird Free 2 Play:
EVE Online is going free-to-play in November 2016 | PCGamesN

Zumindest halbwegs. Laut dem Artikel haben Free Player nur limitierte Skills und eine langsamere Lernrate. 
Wenn die Spielzeit ausläuft, kann man weiter zocken, allerdings werde betroffene Skills dann eben gesperrt. 
Dazu soll ne Erweiterung erscheinen. Das ganze im November. 

Bin überrascht


----------



## MaxRink (31. August 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> EVE Online wird Free 2 Play:
> EVE Online is going free-to-play in November 2016 | PCGamesN
> 
> Zumindest halbwegs. Laut dem Artikel haben Free Player nur limitierte Skills und eine langsamere Lernrate.
> ...


Devblog:
Introducing Clone States and the Future of Access to EVE Online - EVE Community

Reddit: Welcome to Free to play EVE : Eve


----------



## CiSaR (5. September 2016)

Cool dann kann ich erstmal mit meinen Accounts for free wieder einsteigen und wenn ich genug lust und zeit finde wieder mit bezahlten Accounts weiter machen 
Ist nur die Frage wie viele "kiddies" dann im Spiel landen :/


----------



## Robonator (5. September 2016)

Der Scam in Jita wird noch Scammiger werden


----------



## CiSaR (27. Dezember 2016)

Na hat hier jemand das Angebot genutzt und mal wieder ins Spiel geschaut? Ich hab es jedenfalls getan und bin dem Spiel auch wieder voll verfallen


----------



## Schmidde (16. Mai 2017)

Tag,
ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus 
Ich hab ebenfalls neu Angefangen und suche entprechend eine Corp die bereit ist einem Anfänger etwas unter die Arme zu greifen.
Angefangen hab ich beim Amarr Empire, falls das wichtig ist?!


----------



## MaxRink (16. Mai 2017)

Ich würde dir von deutschen corps auf jeden fall abraten, von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen sind die schlichtweg müll. 
Einsteigerfreindliche  corps gibts einige, horde under eve uni wären da zwei Beispiele.

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robonator (16. Mai 2017)

Man muss halt auch schon wissen was man erwartet vom Spiel. Die meisten Corps haben unterschiedliche Ausrichtungen, so gibt es z.B. welche die sich rein auf das Minern und alles drumherum konzentrieren, während andere Mission running oder PvP in irgendeiner Art betreiben. 
Eve Uni ist super für neue Spieler, da man dort auch gut an Hilfe kommen kann. ^^


----------



## Schmidde (19. Mai 2017)

Okay vielen Dank mal 
Ich denke ich werd mich mal bei der EVE Uni melden.
Bin noch etwas unentschlossen auf was ich mich später spezialisiere, im Moment mache ich eben die Level 1 Agentenmissionen, da ist durch die Abwechslung noch alles recht "spannend"


----------



## CiSaR (19. Mai 2017)

Dann muss ich wohl in einer der wenigen guten deutschen Corps gelandet sein


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2017)

Inside the biggest heist in EVE Online history | PC Gamer

Recht interessant, weckt bei mir immer wieder die Lust wieder zurückzukehren.


----------

